# Freeride- und Endurotouren in und um Hamburg



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Da man sich im Freerider HH und Umgebung Thread nicht mehr übersichtlich zum Fahren verabreden kann und sich seitenlang durch irgendwelche Ergüsse wühlen muss, dieser Thread für Tourenfreerider als Alternative.

Wer quatschen will kann das sonstwo tun, hier bitte nur Verabredungen rein und zwar für Touren. DH/FR am Spot bleibt bitte im anderen Thread.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Oha... Da distanziert sich aber einer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. Februar 2013)

Nun ja, aber Recht hat er. Im "alten" Thread ist die Verabredung doch nur noch Nebensache. Ich finde das nicht einmal schlimm. Wir brauchen sicher einen Schnack-Thread und einen Termin-Thread. Es wird ja niemand ausgebootet oder ein Undercover-Thread eröffnet....also kann von Distanzieren keine Rede sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Hat unter der kommenden Woche jemand Lust und Zeit? Um Buchholz oder in HH.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Februar 2013)

Ich immer. Ob Sa oder So, hängt vom Wetter ab....oder den anderen Bagaluten


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub Malte wollte WÄHREND der Woche fahren, nicht nur am WE..


----------



## hasardeur (3. Februar 2013)

Nun ja, von Mo bis Fr muss ich quasi from Dawn till Dusk arbeiten...


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2013)

Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus, bin immer erst 16Uhr zu Hause. Nur wenn was ausfällt würde das kurzfristig gehen, aber ich warne: Meine Kondition ist derzeit absolut für die Tonne...


----------



## NSMB (4. Februar 2013)

also ich bin meistens immer donnerstags an den n.trails, solange es von oben trocken bleibt. würde mich auch freuen mal jemanden dort anzutreffen. bis dann Remus


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Februar 2013)

... cool, dann hoff ich, dass das nun übersichtlicher wird! ich freu mich auf bald ma wieder Buchholz, war erst Mon.-Nacht da mit der Arbeit  - besonders auf die Heide, die will ich mal richtig erleben wenn sie blüht ... 



 ... wenn es bei mir passt meld ich mich  dieses WE wenn nur kurzfristig, ab nächster Woche hab ich ma wieder Lehrgang und ab 16 Uhr könnt evtl was gehn, sonst das WE 
reingehaun


----------



## hasardeur (6. Februar 2013)

Ich muss mein Wochenende planen  ...also was geht wann wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2013)

Ich bin flexibel. Würde gerne in den VoPa, fahre aber auch ne Tour.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (7. Februar 2013)

muss am FR für vopa erst Plattn beheben, sonst geht nur Tour mit AM ...
ich versuch da ma ine Puschn zu kommn ...


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2013)

Samstag könnte ich frühestens 11:30 Uhr bei mir zu Hause starten. Sonntag wäre flexibler. Außerdem würde ich gern mind. eine Tour mit einem Kollegen (Newbie) fahren. Also HaBe-Tour wäre klasse, Nordheide aber auch und VoPa vielleicht optional am anderen Tag, jedoch lieber die Woche drauf.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Februar 2013)

SONNTAG  plane ich HaBes nach Frühschicht - ich habe dann (HOFFENTLICH) um 1415 ca. beim Außenmühlenteich Feierabend - da wird höchst warscheinlich nur gekurvt und gestrampelt, etwas Kondition wieder aufbauen und Spaß haben, ohne Niveau-Minimum ... wer will - ruft mich bitte an - würd mich über Gesellschaft sicher freuen... Wetter soll ja erträglich bleiben das WE ...

Ich geh gleich Schlafen nach Nachtschicht ... heute Nachmittag/ Morgen versuch ich mein FR wieder startklar zu machen, will noch VoPa oder sonstwo rumhüpfen ...


----------



## hasardeur (8. Februar 2013)

Also ich werde Samstag in Familie machen und am Sonntag in der Nordheide radeln (quasi Giro del Buchholz). Da ich einen Kollegen und meinen Sohnemann dabei haben werde, geht es wohl mehr um Trails fahren als Enduro. Wer also Lust hat, kann gern mitkommen. Start ist so gegen 11 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## goobeloo (8. Februar 2013)

Moin leute  Wollt nur mal eben sagen, dass man bestimmt noch 10 tage nix von mir hören wird. hatte ne deftige mandelentzündung und will die ersma komplett ausklingen lassen, bis es wieder aufs bike geht  sonst verschlepp ich den mist wieder!
euch viel spaß und gebt ordentlich gas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2013)

Sonntag bin ich dann eventuell dabei. Bin fix und foxi.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Februar 2013)

Na dann gegen 11:00 Uhr bei mir. Gibt auch noch 'nen Kaffee


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2013)

Hi Steffen. Ich fahre morgen nicht mit, 11 ist zu früh, ich brauche nach den letzten Tagen etwas mehr Schlaf und wir sind heute noch eingeladen.

Werde mal eine spaßige Route von hier bis zum Karlstein suchen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Februar 2013)

HaBe's - is keiner dabei? dickes Ding ... na dann werd ich morgen wohl etwas alleine da mitm AM rumirren 

PS: Fr is wieder fahrbereit, bin damit heut durchs Alstertal etwas gefegt 


tschööö


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Februar 2013)

Ich bin heute gegen Mittag wahrscheinlich ne runde unterwegs..


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Februar 2013)

Also das mit dem gefrorenen Boden is iwie nicht ganz so meins. Und frisch war's heute, kälter als gestern..,


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Februar 2013)

also am Son war es in den Habes übelst geil !!!
war zum Schluss kalt, aber erst kurz vor Dämmerung, davor 1,5 Std bischn rumgekurvt und das war endgeil ...
ich hab jetzt auch die Kante gesehn, wo immer schön Droppen geübt wird - bin da mal mit meinem AM runter  gute Übungsstelle 

am morgen Nachmittag oder am WE vllt was geplant? hab komplett frei und muss lernen, aber für etwas Glücksgefühl im Blut und was für die Kondition morgens/ mittags ... µ_d kannst ja ma durchrufen ...
sonst gern im VoPa oder sooo ...
wer bei dem Wetter dabei wär, durchrufen oder SMS is wie immer die Devise


----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2013)

Ich denke der Sinn dieses Threads war es nicht, die Nachrichten des einen in den anderen zu kopieren 

Aber VoPa oder HaBes am WE wäre schon klasse. Wetter soll ja nicht sooo prall werden, aber Regen soll auch ausbleiben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2013)

Also ich WILL endlich in den Volkspark. Sonntag wäre besser, Samstag geht aber auch.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Februar 2013)

Bikes muss ich eh waschen ... is mir also lachs! Ich hab etwas Zeit und will definitiv ne Runde drehn...



an den Hassadeur :
ja, okay, aber ich könnt hier jedesmal wat neu schreiben ... is doch auch nervig, wenn es um das Gleiche geht (und auch etwas sinnbefreit)... ich hab aber mal am Rande von hier copiert und "drüben" eingefügt ...  da lesen nicht alle die Beiträge von anderen ... wenn Du also meckerst, kuck wenigstens genau hin (sieht man an den Zeiten)




so, ich bin wohl erst wieder zum übernächsten WE (23/24) mal on ... wer bei Critical Mass mit will oder eines der WEs biken ... SMS oder Anruf bei mir ... bin ja nicht immer hier on.

Malte, ja dann sehen wir uns im VoPa, hm ? magst dann einfach durchrufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2013)

Wenn du mir ne Nummer gibst


----------



## Assmann2k (16. Februar 2013)

morgen ne runde durch die fischbeker heide ? wer wäre dabei ?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Februar 2013)

Wir fahren zum VoPa. Sind gegen 13 Uhr da.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Februar 2013)

Fr werd ich bei Critical Mass fahren, am WE vermutlich einmal VoPa ...


----------



## Assmann2k (21. Februar 2013)

@HamburgerBerg ich bin morgen mit dabei ! wollen wir uns vorher irgendwo treffen ? Hbf vlt ?


----------



## hasardeur (21. Februar 2013)

Was steht Samstag an? Sonntag kann ich nicht?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2013)

Samstag eine Heide Tour, Sonntag muss ich Kuchen für meine Freundin backen


----------



## Spacetime (22. Februar 2013)

sagt mal bitte bescheid wann und wo morgen, würde gerne mit einem Kumpel vorbei kommen


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2013)

Treffpunkt entweder Buchholz oder Holm-Seppensen. Ich würde sagen, was Euch besser passt. Zeitpunkt werden wir noch ausmachen. Ich gehe mal von ca. 13:00 Uhr aus....müssen wir aber noch bestätigen.

Kommt Ihr mit Bahn oder Auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (22. Februar 2013)

Mit Auto, etwas für das Navi wär cool. Zeit passt auch


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2013)

Ich kann euch in Buchholz abholen, wenn ihr ein paar mehr Kilometer wollt, oder ihr fahrt bis Wörme und wir starten von dort aus. Sagt einfach an, was sein soll


----------



## Spacetime (22. Februar 2013)

also Chris kommt aus Bergedorf, ich komme aus Lokstedt und kann jemanden mitnehmen. Wir brauchen nur eine Strasse bzw. Parkplatz oder sonst was und eine Zeit an der wir da sein sollen.


----------



## Spacetime (22. Februar 2013)

wenn die Tour in Wörme beginnt würde ich Wörme vorschlagen als Treffpunkt.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2013)

Du hast eine PN.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2013)

Juhu. 14:00 in Wörme, dann kann Philipp auch mit. Er hat 1,5-2 Stunden, ich würde auch noch länger fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (22. Februar 2013)

ich auch, treffen wir uns also um 14:00


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2013)

gut, dann mind. 5 Minuten vorher bei mir ;-) Wörme ist gut 1 km entfernt.

Malte, kommst Du auch zu mir oder treffen wir uns in Wörme?

Wir können auch gern schon 13 Uhr bei mir starten und holen dann Philipp (und Malte??) 14:00 Uhr in Wörme ab.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2013)

Ich komme direkt nach Wörme, so spannend ist der Weg von HoSe dahin nicht.


----------



## Cycomiko (23. Februar 2013)

fährt jemand am kommenden Sonntag (24.2.) in volkspark?
hätte mal wieder lust auf ne runde, aber alleine kein bock, war auch schon lange nicht mehr da, wollt mal schauen wie der stand dort ist. könnte allerdings erst so 14-15h...und dann bis zur dämmerung, je nach wetterlage...


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2013)

ein punkt is mal n statement malte! xD


----------



## lukidtm (23. Februar 2013)

also ich fall für dieses wochenende leider aus, da ich mir donerstag beim handball training den fuß whl etwas verstaucht hab -.-

euch viel fun !

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2013)

Der Luki. Jede Woche ne neue Ausrede


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Februar 2013)

Ich habe auch ne Ausrede 
Bin schon vom Zeitungen austragen schon total fertig und mein Hals macht sich wieder bemerkbar und krank werden kann ich mir schulisch derzeit echt nicht leisten, deswegen bleibe ich lieber im warmen und lerne. 
Nächstes Wochenende aber! habe dann keine Klausuren mehr und es ist vllt. auch mal wärmer.


----------



## lukidtm (23. Februar 2013)

ich würd soo gern fahren aber naja .... Nächstes Wochenende hoffentlich....

Das mitm fuß NERVT extremst ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2013)

Ey du Arschblume Weißt du, dass wir uns ne viertel Stunde die Beine abgefroren haben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Februar 2013)

Nope, da du aber nicht angerufen hast, dachte ich, du hast den Beitrag hier noch gelesen. Du wurdest nämlich als online angezeigt mein lieber Herr!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2013)

Wir hatten dann 3 Stunden ordentlich Spaß.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Februar 2013)

Nun ja, wenigstens zwei von uns


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2013)

???


----------



## Assmann2k (25. Februar 2013)

kalt aber lustig war es !






leider ist es etwas groß ><


----------



## maxl188 (26. Februar 2013)

@Assmann2k: Wenn du beim nächsten Mal etwas früher (in Tagen!  ) Bescheid gibst...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Februar 2013)

... also ich habe nun wirklich genug im Voraus Bescheid gegeben, dass ich bei Critical Mass fahre ...
Unverschämtheit solch Kommentare, Du solltest Dich eine Runde in die Ecke stelln Maxl  - ruhig mal überfliegen was andere schreiben, auch wenn man nicht direkt angesprochen wird, okay?! ... dann wird das  ... Spaß beiseite, ist aber wirklich unschön sowas zu lesen, man fühlt sich doch etwas vera#*$%!


das Bild hier is vom Januar und 







... mir hat's jedenfalls auch dieses Mal echt Spaß gemacht - schade nur, dass keiner am Sa/ So los wollte ... bzw sich gemeldet hat.


ich freu mich von Euch zu hören, ich muss fix wieder off, morgen is doch noch ne Prüfung ... wenn das mal endlich aufhört, die versuchen uns dauernd in die Pfanne zu haun ...  - aber Freitag ein Nightride afterwork oder Sa wär ich vllt zu was zu haben ... komm aber nicht mehr on bis dahin ...

aaaaalso  bis dennsen


----------



## Assmann2k (26. Februar 2013)

ohwei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl188 (27. Februar 2013)

@HamburgerBerg
Du warst doch garnicht angesprochen...
 @Assmann2k
Bis Sonntag!?!


----------



## Assmann2k (28. Februar 2013)

jo bis sonntag!
es soll bis dahin auch trocken bleiben


----------



## maxl188 (28. Februar 2013)

Juhuu! 
Freu mich!


----------



## Assmann2k (28. Februar 2013)

war eben draußen, es ist leider noch ziemlich nass und matschig draußen >< hoffendlich ändert sich das die tage noch.


----------



## maxl188 (28. Februar 2013)

Da bin ich ja fast froh, dass ich vorhin nur bei mir im Stadtpark ne Runde unterwegs war.
Bei Wetter wie gestern wäre ich zur KH bzw. in die Heide rausgefahren. Hast du im Moment Uni, sprich bist du auch mal tagsüber Zeit für ne Runde?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2013)

Leif, wie war das mit der DAV Allmountainrunde? Erster Sonntag im Monat 11:00 KH? Habe mein Heftchen verlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2013)

Wir fahren morgen eine Runde Seevetrail. Wer mit will, trifft mich 14:40 am Parkplatz Büsenbachtal.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2013)

So. Wat läuft morgen?


----------



## maxl188 (2. März 2013)

@Lordshadow: auch ohne Heftchen, richtig gewusst


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2013)

Okay. Danke. Ist mir morgen aber zu früh.


----------



## feluxe (4. März 2013)

Moin Jungens, wart Ihr schonmal an den HaBes direkt am Anfang am FR/DH Spot (Kuhtrift /Haake). Ist in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel los mit jüngeren ambitionierten höher weiter jungs und so. Wollte aber eigentlich nächstes WE (9.+10. 3.) mal wieder mit ner Schaufel hinstarten und würde mich natürlich über helfende Hände freuen, die vllt nicht ganz so derbe Sprünge buddeln mögen.

Besten Gruß,
Felix


----------



## Spacetime (4. März 2013)

Moin Leute wir fahren am Dienstag 19:00 ab Buskehre Falkenbergsweg eine kleine Heiderunde


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2013)

@Felix: Lass gut sein. Da wird wahrscheinlich bald abgerissen.


----------



## feluxe (4. März 2013)

Was veranlasst dich zu dieser Aussage? Weil da jeden Tag viele Kiddies rumhängen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2013)

Da wurde auch schon was in den normalen HH Freeridethreads zu geschrieben. Die Sttadt hat verkauft und die neuen Besitzer haben Haftungsängste.


----------



## feluxe (4. März 2013)

Najut. Lohnt sich also nicht mehr. Wo lohnt sich denn das fahren? Bzw. wo trefft ihr euch meist am WE zum fahren. Habe bock auf FR orientierte Touren und weniger XC (so wie die leute mir denen man sonst fährt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. März 2013)

... gibt da viel in HH und Umgebung ... je nachdem worauf Du Bock hast ...
am Besten einfach ma wo mit einklinken ... bei mir steht noch nix fast, ich komm aber vor nächster Woche nicht mehr on und werd spontan irgendwo ma paar Drops genießen ... 
bis denn


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. April 2013)

wann wird es endlich dauerhaft Frühling/ schön ?
Schnee und Eis ist schön, ich bin's aber satt. 

Ich freu mich schon so, wnen ich hoffentlich die Blüte der Heide mitbekommen kann ... und Alte Land bei Kirsch- und Apfelblühte wird glaub ich auch ma durchgeradelt ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2013)

Heideblüte ist erst im Spätsommer

Kann hier vor dem Wochenende mal jemand einen Statusbericht von den HaBes posten?


----------



## Spacetime (2. April 2013)

war gestern kurz Volkspark... die Hänge im Schatten sind unfahrbar
also im Vopa alles 

sollte also in den Habes nicht anders sein


----------



## Zelle (2. April 2013)

Ich war in der Heide unterwegs (Hanstedt und umzu). Alles noch recht voll mit Schnee, Schneematsch und Eis. Wenn es denn mal bergab geht natürlich spaßig, aber ohne Gefälle eine Quälerei.

Grüße


----------



## net.novell (2. April 2013)

Ich war am Sonntag in HaBe (Kuhtrift). Viel Schnee, kaum befahrbar und sehr rutschig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2013)

Das klingt ja schon fast entmutigend für das Wochenende.


----------



## Spacetime (2. April 2013)

naja Malte, ich will auch fahren Samstag/Sonntag Habes. 
Fischbeker Heide sollte bis dahin Schneefrei sein. Können ja nochmal abschnacken wann wo

Gruß Phil


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. April 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, HaBes kannst knicken. Heide evtl. besser, aber lt. der Facebook Gruppe auch noch relativ zu. Wenns weiter warm bleibt dann schmilzt das vllt. weg, haben aber dennoch nachts Frost...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (2. April 2013)

sofern man den Wetterbericht trauen kann könnte aber alles bis Samstag weg sein.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. April 2013)

Samstag sah es vom vorbeifahren aus Auto (noch auf Arbeit) im VoPa gut aus ... diesen Son bin ich vermutlich kurz ne Runde da ...

ma sehn


----------



## Brook (11. April 2013)

Weiß nich ... aber bei mir regnet es die ganze Zeit :-(

Außerdem, gibbet nich in den Harburger Bergen wieder ein paar Sprünge ... die frisch geshapt worden sind?!

Da hätte ich fast mehr Lust drauf ... etwas AIR TIME ... Volkspark ist nach einem Wochenende dann doch schon fast wieder langweilig :-(


----------



## Spacetime (12. April 2013)

Sonntag Deister .. .

wenn das nichts wird bin ich dabei


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. April 2013)

Sonntag HaBe´s, Specialized Test-Tour...


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2013)

Muss mir noch mit Malte klar werden, aber Sonntag HaBe klingt verlockend. Wann und wo treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (17. April 2013)

Naa, hat schon wer irwas fürs wochenende geplant? 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2013)

Du fährst doch eh keine Touren, oder? Wir sind in Schulenberg beim Usertreffen. Habe noch einen Platz frei


----------



## lukidtm (17. April 2013)

is der thread nur für touren? 

hmm usertreff klingt nett aber grad bissn spontan...

viel spaß euch!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2013)

Komm schon. 15â¬ FeWo, 15-20â¬ Sprit, Liftkarte und was zu Futtern. Samstagmorgen bis Sonntag Nachmittag/Abend.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. April 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Sonntag HaBe´s, Specialized Test-Tour...


wie geeeemein - ich wollt da hin 
was bist gefahren, wie war es? wo war das ?
erzähl ruhig, wann is das nächste mal das ( in derNähe ?! )





Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß in Braunlage, geht leider nicht bei mir 

bis demnächst


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. April 2013)

Nächstes Jahr wieder. Diesmal wars an der KH, ich bin nichts gefahren, gab nichts was mich gereizt hat (das geilste Bike hab ich ja schon ^^).
Letztes Jahr wars bei dem einen Vereinshaus in Richtung Neugraben". Einfach mal im März oder so bei MSP vorbeischauen, die haben da Anmeldungen für ausliegen.. 

Und nach Braunlage fährt auch keiner (noch nicht), aber nach Schulenberg..


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2013)

Hat hier jemand Lust und Zeit eventuell Donnerstag oder Freitag Nachmittag ne entspannte Tour in der Nähe von Buchholz (Brunsberg, Höllenschlucht, etc.) zu fahren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2013)

Ganz eventuell Freitag.

Am Sa oder So drehen Steffen und ich eine Runde zum Wilseder Jesteburg-Handeloh-Wilsede-Handeloh-HoSe.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. April 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ganz eventuell Freitag.
> 
> Am Sa oder So drehen Steffen und ich eine Runde zum Wilseder Jesteburg-Handeloh-Wilsede-Handeloh-HoSe.


Okay, morgen gegen frühen Nahcmittag? 

Wann am Sa/So? Aber wird denke ich eher nichts, habe wat vor.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2013)

Schaffe ich nicht. Am Wochenende die Tour ist das Äußerste was geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (25. April 2013)

Okay, da kann ich leider nicht wirklich. Gehe ich alleine morgen meine Runde drehen.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Mai 2013)

Schon ein Monat Funkstille? Wenn der Herbst vorbei ist, würde ich gern wieder mal eine Runde mit Euch drehen. Vorzugsweise HaBe.


----------



## P.Dahl (26. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß, das Wetter ist traumhaft... Heute ne matschrunde in den habes?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2013)

Dafür ist es mir zu traumhaft. Ich fahre nachher hier ne kuze Runde, wenn es passt.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Mai 2013)

... wenn der Herbs vorbei ist ...   warum ist das so gemein, jetzt eine Woche frei gehabt und nur schlechtes Wetter !

na mal sehen, wann es vllt mal schön wird ... 


=]


----------



## hasardeur (30. Mai 2013)

Hier dann auch nochmal nachgefragt: Was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## terralog (18. Juni 2013)

Moin Leute,

bin neu in die Gegend von Neu Wulmstorf gezogen und suche ne Truppe zum Freeriden und Mountenbiken in der Harburger Ecke. Macht mir die Gegend schmackhaft .

mirko


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2013)

Ich biete nächsten Mittwoch 18:30 eine Trailführung an Ab Kärntener Hütte in der Buxtehuder Straße.


----------



## P.Dahl (18. Juni 2013)

Och man, ich würde auch gerne mitfahren. Aber unter der woche kann ich nicht. Warum nicht mal sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2013)

Von mir aus auch zusätzlich diesen Samstag eine Runde. Dann aber auch mit ein paar mehr Kilometern. 12:00? Aber erst ab 3 oder mehr Leuten.


----------



## P.Dahl (18. Juni 2013)

Neneneh, sonntag 12 uhr  nicht samstag...


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2013)

Sorry, not available.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Juni 2013)

Nächst Woche Mittwoch klingt gut. Sonntag 12:00 Uhr (diese Woche) vielleicht auch.


----------



## Kind der Küste (19. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte auch Lust, aber Mittwochs ist bei mir ganz schlecht


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2013)

Ich erkläre mich bereit am Sonntag ab 13:00 zu Guiden.Gleicher Treffpunkt, Route: HaBes um die Jahnhöhe, Fischbeker Heide, Karlstein,Paul Roth, Fischbeker Heide, zurück. Müssten knapp 30km bei so 300hm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2013)

Wie, jetzt doch? Können wir anschließend oder vorher meinen LRS zentrieren? Ich hole Dich dann auch ab und bring Dich wieder heim.


----------



## ripcord (21. Juni 2013)

Oha ... wenn ich die "Freigabe" bekomme, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## P.Dahl (21. Juni 2013)

Ich bin dabei! 13 Uhr KH. Bin gespannt - auch auf euer Tempo


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2013)

Wir fahren gemütlichen Transfer und flott auf den Trails

Steffen: Lass uns das hinterher machen. Du darfst mich um 12:15 abholen, bitte nicht früher. Ich fühl mich immer so gehetz, wenn du im Hausflur stehst und wir grade mit Frühstück angefangen haben


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich zu früh sein sollte, gehe ich 'ne Runde mit Trude.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2013)

Is ok.


----------



## P.Dahl (21. Juni 2013)

Freu mich... Blöde Frage zum Wochenende: fahrt ihr mit Protektoren und fullface?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Juni 2013)

Ich werd dann wohl morgen alleine loseiern, damit ich auch abends schön schnell einschlafe um nachts nach Saalbach aufbrechen zu können. ^^


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2013)

P.Dahl schrieb:


> Freu mich... Blöde Frage zum Wochenende: fahrt ihr mit Protektoren und fullface?



Kein Fullface für Touren und nur was um Knie und Unterschenkel.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich werd dann wohl morgen alleine loseiern, damit ich auch abends schön schnell einschlafe um nachts nach Saalbach aufbrechen zu können. ^^



Komm heil wieder...totoitoi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Juni 2013)

Ich versuchs.  das letzte WE in Malente hat ein wenig geholfen denke ich.. 

wetter.com versaut mir allerdings n bissel die Vorfreude wenn ich ehrlich bin.. :/


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juni 2013)

Schaut mal in den DOD-Thread


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2013)

So: Wer kommt denn morgen noch so alles, außer P.Dahl, Steffen und mir?


----------



## P.Dahl (23. Juni 2013)

Ich heisse übrigens Ralph und bin der mit weißem Helm und schwarz-orangenem Trekkingrad.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2013)

Geht klar


----------



## P.Dahl (23. Juni 2013)

Funf minuten spater...


----------



## P.Dahl (23. Juni 2013)

Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch! Auch trotz Kopfstand


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2013)

Geht`s dir denn wieder komplett gut? Wir haben die 30km noch voll gemacht und hatten eine perfekte Paul Roth Abfahrt. War eine super Tour


Zur Erinnerung:
Am Mittwoch um 18:30 kurze Runde (1-2,5 Stunden) durch den Hausbrucher Forst und die Neugrabener Heide. Start: KH


----------



## P.Dahl (23. Juni 2013)

Naja, bin recht bunt und die Birne brummt...
Aber ich komme beim nächsten Samstag oder Sonntagstörn gerne wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2013)

Gute Besserung!

Mittwoch hat sich leider wegen Überschneidung erledigt!


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2013)

Sehr gut, ich hätte wegen Urlaubgsvorbereitungen auch absagen müssen und mich tierisch geärgert....Also dann in 3 Wochen wieder.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

P.Dahl schrieb:


> Naja, bin recht bunt und die Birne brummt...
> Aber ich komme beim nächsten Samstag oder Sonntagstörn gerne wieder mit.



Was ist passiert??


----------



## P.Dahl (24. Juni 2013)

Voll peinlich, zügiger Schlammlochabgang mit kopfstandbremse... Aber geht schon wieder. Hab Rücken...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

Oha... ^^ Dann ma gute Besserung..  Hat dich Malte zu verrückten Sachen verführt?


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2013)

Bei uns wird niemand verführt, zumindest keine Kerle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2013)

Ersatztermin:
Samstag 11:00 ab KH, durch den Hausbrucher Forst und die Neugrabener Heide.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2013)

Wer fährt Samstag Mittag eine Flotte Trailrunde von 2-3 Stunden mit mir?


----------



## NattyJan (4. Juli 2013)

Dann lass das hier abklären.14h würde ich gut finden


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2013)

14:00 ist super. Mir gehts auch nicht um`s Rasen. Mir wäre kontinuierliches Fahren, möglichst wenig Schieben und möglichst kurze / wenig Pausen wichtig.


----------



## NattyJan (4. Juli 2013)

Top!passt alles.


----------



## NattyJan (5. Juli 2013)

Treffen wieder an der Kärntner Hütte?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2013)

Von mir aus gerne. Habe auch schon eine Route im Hinterkopf.


----------



## NattyJan (5. Juli 2013)

Okay, dann lass Hütte machen.
Sehr gut! Noch wer dabei?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ...möglichst wenig Schieben...



Da habe ich aber Glück gehabt


----------



## NattyJan (6. Juli 2013)

Haha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NattyJan (11. Juli 2013)

Wochenende wer unterwegs?


----------



## Spacetime (11. Juli 2013)

Ja vielleicht sollte nichts richtung süden gehen drehe ich eine runde in den habes. 

Malte was bei dir ?

Gruß Phil


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2013)

Malte is erstmal für 3 Monate wech. Ich komme Samstagabend aus dem Urlaub wieder. Sonntag muss ich dann mein Radl erstmal vom Vinschgauer Trailstaub befreien. Nächste Woche fahre ich aber gern eine Runde HaBe mit. Die Woche drauf bin ich im Harz. Wer Bock auf geile Trails hat, kommt am 28. Juli (So) nach Wernigerode und schließt sich uns an.


----------



## NattyJan (11. Juli 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Malte is erstmal für 3 Monate wech. Ich komme Samstagabend aus dem Urlaub wieder. Sonntag muss ich dann mein Radl erstmal vom Vinschgauer Trailstaub befreien. Nächste Woche fahre ich aber gern eine Runde HaBe mit. Die Woche drauf bin ich im Harz. Wer Bock auf geile Trails hat, kommt am 28. Juli (So) nach Wernigerode und schließt sich uns an.



Auf Harz hätte ich auch mal Bock. Wie fährst Du hin?


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2013)

Ich habe meine Wurzeln und Familie dort, fahre also mit Frau und Kindern bereits Freitags hin. Vielleicht schafft Ihr eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu organisieren. 1 Person + bis zu 4 Räder kann ich auch Freitags mitnehmen, bleibt die Frage der Unterkunft. Da kann ich leider nicht aushelfen.

Ich zeige aber gern jedem hier ein paar nette Strecken...weniger Hüpfer, dafür mehr Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mich kurzfristig dazu entschlossen morgen eine spontane Enduro Tour durch die Heide zu starten.
Länge: um die 45km
Start: Edeka Handeloh
Uhrzeit: nachmittags irgendwann.
Tempo: weder langsam noch schnell

Wenn hier kurzfristig jemand Lust hat soll er sich bitte melden, wenn ich schon losgefahren bin schreibe ich ein kurzes "PS" in diesen Post.

PS: Bin in unterwegs


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2013)

Hat schon jemand was für das Wochenende geplant? Wenn jemand Lust auf eine Runde in den HaBe hat, bitte melden


----------



## P.Dahl (18. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre sonntag-nachmittag. 2-3 stunden so einsteiger-enduro fischbeker heide und habes. Entspannt und mit fahrtechnik üben. Interesse?


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2013)

Lass uns zusammen fahren, jeder sein Tempo. MTWTFSS wird auch mitkommen. Zeit und Treffpunkt machen wir uns noch aus. Update spätestens Samstagabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.Dahl (18. Juli 2013)

Ja gerne. Letztes mal in begleitung hats mich richtig geknallt, von daher schaun wir mal   vielleicht 14 uhr ab KH?

Edit: ach ja, du bist das. Blöde forennamen...


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß, aber Morast sollte es diese Woche nicht geben


----------



## P.Dahl (18. Juli 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber Morast sollte es diese Woche nicht geben



Hab auch n neuen helm...


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2013)

Vorschlag: Treffen morgen (Sonntag) 14:00 Uhr KH. Falls sich noch was ändert, poste ich es hier.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juli 2013)

Treffen morgen 11:00 Marktplatz Nittendorf


----------



## P.Dahl (21. Juli 2013)

Malte: ist das jetzt in bayern?! Von daher nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2013)

Also 14:00 Uhr KH. Und was in Oberfranken passiert oder ob in China ein Sack Reis umfällt....


----------



## P.Dahl (21. Juli 2013)

Mir kamen neun bier und ein kleinkind dazwischen. Wenn ich um zwei nicht da sein sollte, dann fahre ich mit stützrädern eine kleinere runde


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2013)

Radeln ist die beste Kur....schön viel trinken und nachher gemütlich einradeln....das wird schon


----------



## P.Dahl (21. Juli 2013)

Neh, meine familie hat mich aufn ausflug verdonnert... Evtl. heute abend noch eine kurze Runde.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juli 2013)

Das mit OberFRANKEN solltest du hier niemandem ins Gesicht sagen

Habe in 10min. Radelentfernung feinste Trails und sogar eine gebaute DH Strecke


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2013)

Oberfranken kam von Dir mein lieber  Bayern darf man aber wohl auch nicht sagen. Viel Spass im Süden also. Ein klein wenig Neid ist Dir gewiss.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juli 2013)

Von mir kam Oberpfalz. Hör mal, ich begehe doch nicht aktiv Selbstmord.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2013)

Ist doch irgendwie dasselbe....für uns Nordlichter 

Egal ob Madrid oder Mailand - Hauptsache Italien


----------



## Zelle (9. August 2013)

Moin! Jemand von euch morgen oder übermorgen in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs?


----------



## b-r-you-know (27. August 2013)

Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach Tourenvorschlägen bzw. Fahrgemeinschaften im Großraum Hamburg. 

Bin beim durchforsten des Internets bereits auf folgenden Artikel gestoßen:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gps...ail/a3507.html

Kennt jemand diesen Trail, bzw. ist ihn schon gefahren?

Schöne Grüße
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.Dahl (28. August 2013)

b-r-you-know schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach Tourenvorschlägen bzw. Fahrgemeinschaften im Großraum Hamburg.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mitkommen. Aber vielleicht zwischendurch mal Chickenway und schieben


----------



## b-r-you-know (28. August 2013)

Wir können am Wochenende bzw. unter der Woche am Abend eine Runde drehen. Wenn du Bock drauf hast, schick mir eine Nachricht. Egal ob Chicken Way oder Schieben


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. September 2013)

Moin Moin Leute 

Ich muss zugeben, ich könnte mich schon fast als ein neuer hier vorstellen, aber es geht bei mir sehr schwankend auf und ab ^^

Ich werde beruflich bedingt aus meiner freien Wahl in den südlichen Raum von Hessen ziehen,  in der direkten Nähe von Frankfurt am Main, ja sogar ein direkt anliegender Vorort.  Natürlich habe ich bei der Stellensuche mein Hobby im Hinterkopf gehabt 

Das alles ging bei mir so schnell, ich fange dort schon zum 1.10. an. und will,  wenn ich bis dahin hoffentlich endlich eine Wohnung habe dort noch in der 2. Hälfte vom September hin ziehen, denn habe ich nämlich frei. Wenn jemand zufällig da was weiß bzw Tips hat ... gerne raus damit 

Meinen Geburtstag habe ich dementsprechend letzte Woche Woche auch nicht so richtig gefeiert und eine Abschiedsfeier wird es auch nicht so leicht geben ... ich würde es hier bekannt geben aber da muss ich mich erst um ein Dach über dem Kopf kümmern. 

Wenn ich zu Besuch in Hamburg bin würde ich mich jedenfalls melden,

Tschüss 

=]


----------



## b-r-you-know (6. September 2013)

Hey Ho,

irgendjemand am Wochenende in HaBe unterwegs?

Schöne Grüße
Dominik


----------



## hasardeur (6. September 2013)

nee, aber im Harz. Nächste Woche wieder HaBe?


----------



## P.Dahl (6. September 2013)

Sonntag Nachmittag evtl. Gleiche Runde wie letztes Mal?


----------



## b-r-you-know (6. September 2013)

Moin,

Klingt grundsätzlich gut, eine andere Gruppe würde um ca. 11:00 starten? Wie sieht das bei dir aus?

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## P.Dahl (6. September 2013)

Ich fahre erst nachmittags. 
Geht mich anders solange ich nicht zwei kindersitze montiert bekomme...



b-r-you-know schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Klingt grundsätzlich gut, eine andere Gruppe würde um ca. 11:00 starten? Wie sieht das bei dir aus?
> 
> ...


----------



## Schori (8. September 2013)

Tachchen! Bin neu im Forum und Hamburg und will noch mal raus heute am Sonntag, hätte Zeit von jetzt bis 19:00 Uhr. Hätte nen VW Bus am Start und könnten mit dem los. Bin in der Nähe von Altona. Cube Reaction mit Reba. Mein Jekyll ist leider geklaut. 
Kommt wer mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2013)

Wie sieht es morgen aus. Treffen gegen 13 od. 14 Uhr am Karlstein oder KH? Ich würde gern eine gemütliche Runde drehen. Kein Highspeed, mein Sohn kommt nämlich mit.


----------



## b-r-you-know (28. September 2013)

Moin,

ich wär auf alle Fälle dabei. Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel. Zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr klingt aber schon mal gut.

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2013)

Ja cool, dann warten wir mal noch auf ein paar Antworten und machen uns sonst morgen rechtzeitig eine Zeit aus.


----------



## b-r-you-know (28. September 2013)

Alles klar, klingt sehr gut!


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Oktober 2013)

Wer will morgen / übermorgen fahren? So 2-4 Stunden und eher gemächlich.


----------



## NattyJan (4. Oktober 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wer will morgen / übermorgen fahren? So 2-4 Stunden und eher gemächlich.



Moin!Ich wollte morgen gegen 15h loslegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre morgen nicht, weiß nicht, ob ich krank werde. Sonntag eventuell.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag bin ich evtl. dabei. Mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## P.Dahl (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder fit. Morgen wollte ich in der fischbeker Heide Runden drehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Oktober 2013)

Perfekt. Wann? Kann so ab 13:30/14:00.


----------



## alex-h-hh (5. Oktober 2013)

Moin 
ich würde mich morgen evtl. anschließen wenn das klar geht? Wo würdet ihr euch treffen? 
Alex-


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Oktober 2013)

Darf jeder kommen

Treffen an der Kärntner Hütte, 14:00?


----------



## P.Dahl (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre ab segelflugplatz, da ich mit dem Rad aus Buxtehude komme... Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Oktober 2013)

Wir können uns auch 30min später an der Ringstraße treffen.


----------



## atypus (5. Oktober 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Darf jeder kommen
> 
> Treffen an der Kärntner Hütte, 14:00?



Moin, 

das klingt gut, ich würde morgen gern auch mal bei euch mitfahren 
14:00 Uhr oder 14:30 passt. Ich komme mit dem Auto - Treffpunkt ist daher egal.

atypus


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Oktober 2013)

Also fest 14:00, Kärntner Hütte

Es kommen:

Hasardeur
Frau von Hasardeur
atypus
Alex hhh
Lord Shadow
---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-h-hh (6. Oktober 2013)

Muss leider spontan absagen, da ich Probleme mit meiner Bremse habe. Muss da heute erstmal noch dran werkeln..


----------



## atypus (6. Oktober 2013)

niiiice, fette Tour! Danke an den Lord of the Trails 
immer gerne wieder!


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Oktober 2013)

Schön, dass es gefallen hat. Gerne bald wieder.
 @alex: Sorry, habe vorhin verplant dir zu antworten, deine Nachricht ist angekommen. Falls du technische Unterstützung brauchst, sag bescheid.


----------



## P.Dahl (7. Oktober 2013)

Unter der Woche noch mal? Habe Urlaub...


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Oktober 2013)

Eventuell, aber noch kein Termin.


----------



## ripcord (8. Oktober 2013)

Na da würde ich mich gern anschließen ... wenn mein Rad nicht zu unterdimensioniert für Eure Touren ist! Da ich auch frei habe, ist es mir terminlich egal.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2013)

Kaputt kriegt man alles
Eventuell Donnerstag?


----------



## ripcord (8. Oktober 2013)

Na dann hätte ich zumindest gegenüber meiner besseren Hälfte *DAS* Tot-schlag-Argument für die Anschaffung etwas neuerem !


----------



## hasardeur (8. Oktober 2013)

Und auch dabei könnte der Lord Dir helfen...oder halt...wer wartet doch seit 1/2 Jahr auf seinen neuen Rahmen.?  *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich hau dich so doll, dass du explodierst 
 @reißleine: Soll ich dich ggf. mitnehmen? Kann über Tötensen fahren.


----------



## ripcord (9. Oktober 2013)

@Lord ... das wäre natürlich optimal, von welchem zeitlichen Rahmen reden wir hier eigentlich?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Bin recht flexibel (nur vor 12:00 wird schwierig) und würde mal abwarten, was die Mitfahrer sagen.


----------



## P.Dahl (9. Oktober 2013)

Also von mir aus gerne nicht erst um zwei. Eins wäre auch ok.


----------



## ripcord (9. Oktober 2013)

Zwei hört sich gut an .


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Oktober 2013)

Einigt euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.Dahl (9. Oktober 2013)

Ok, zwei Uhr.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Oktober 2013)

Wo und wo soll ich dich (Ripcord) abholen?


----------



## ripcord (9. Oktober 2013)

Schreib Dir gleich ´ne PN.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Oktober 2013)

Habsch bekommen, passt. Würde so 13:30 anpeilen. Blauer Nissan.

Treffen KH, Karlstein oder weiter im Osten (wenn da, wo?)


----------



## P.Dahl (9. Oktober 2013)

Gerne 14 Uhr KH.


----------



## ripcord (9. Oktober 2013)

So machen wirs ... stehe 1330 bereit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Oktober 2013)

Top


----------



## ripcord (10. Oktober 2013)

... und ich warte ...


----------



## P.Dahl (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich auch an der kh  kommt ihr noch?


----------



## ripcord (10. Oktober 2013)

... und das Warten hat sich gelohnt! Besten Dank nochmal für guiden und mitnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.Dahl (10. Oktober 2013)

Und danke euch fürs Warten zwischendurch. Die alte hundelunge...


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Oktober 2013)

Juhu Hat Spaß gemacht. Ralf, eventuell lässt du das mit der Lunge nochmal im Krankenhaus abchecken


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2013)

Aber beim Veterinär, der erkennt sowas schneller


----------



## ripcord (11. Oktober 2013)

... was mir aber gerade auffällt ... mein Rahmen ist noch ganz! Somit fehlt ein wichtiger Baustein in meiner Argumentationskette !


----------



## P.Dahl (11. Oktober 2013)

Nächstes mal einfach weiter links droppen? Hab jetzt anabolika verschrieben bekommen und gewinne die Tour de France. Mitn Enduro.


----------



## ripcord (11. Oktober 2013)

Oha ... na dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2013)

Dr. Fuentes als Hausarzt?


----------



## Zelle (11. Oktober 2013)

Moin 

Sonntag von euch jemand in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs?

Grüße


----------



## Minion (11. Oktober 2013)

Jo ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (11. Oktober 2013)

Sauber 

Der Tom wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## toilettenbruder (11. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
Ich bin aus Delmenhorst (neben Bremen),bin aber gerade im Urlaub, hätte mal Lust ne Runde zu biken (nächstets Wochenende oder so) muss aber gucken, ob dann mein Bike da ist....ich fahre aber "nur" ein HardTail... kann ich damit auch ankommen?  Aber dann würde ich eh mit Zug angedüst kommen, könnte man dann ne Haltestelle ausmachen? :O naja, ich bin mal gespannt auf weitere Antworten


----------



## Zelle (11. Oktober 2013)

Klar, Hardtail passt. Fully fahren nur die Leute, die Fahrfehler ausgleichen lassen müssen


----------



## toilettenbruder (12. Oktober 2013)

puh..., dann bin ich ja erleichtert


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2013)

Aus Richtung Bremen kannst Du mit dem Metronom kommen und entweder bis Hamburg-Harburg oder bis Buchholz fahren. Vielleicht komme ich morgen auch mit und könnte Dich dann von Buchholz mitnehmen. Ansonsten eben Metronom bis Harburg und dann mit der S3 oder S31 bis Neugraben (Richtung Stade oder Buxtehude). Von dort zur Kärntner Hütte radeln.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Oktober 2013)

Alternativ nur bis Neuwiedenthal und 3km sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2013)

Ja, stimmt, kam mir selbst komisch vor....bin bis dahin eben noch nie mit der Bahn gefahren. 

Aber 3km mit dem Radl sind ja auch nur 5 Minuten  dann ist er wenigstens gleich warm. 

Ach ja, bei mir wird es morgen mit HaBe wohl nix. Werde vielleicht ein bisschen südlich von Buchholz rumgurken, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Minion (12. Oktober 2013)

So Leute nun steht es fest, los geht es morgen um 11 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte

Tom bring ich mit, Kai Reist selber an, wer ist noch dabei?

Oder brauchen wir eine andere Startzeit?

Gruß,


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann nicht. Muss schlafen und Autobasteln. Nächste Woche Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## b-r-you-know (12. Oktober 2013)

Moin!
Morgen noch ein Platz frei zum mitfahren?
Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Minion (12. Oktober 2013)

So wie ich das sehe sind wir bis jetzt erst drei Leute, also noch genug platz für dich im Wald!

Ick freu mir


----------



## b-r-you-know (12. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar. Dann morgen um 11 Uhr, KH. Bin mit einem silbernen Audi Kombi unterwegs. Bis dann.


----------



## Zelle (12. Oktober 2013)

Hoffentlich ist auch einer dabei der sich auskennt


----------



## Zelle (13. Oktober 2013)

Sonne von oben, Schlamm von unten  und irgendwie kam dann bei dieser kitschigen Stimmung auch sowas wie Ortskenntnis auf ... immer gut jemanden von weit weg (in diesem Fall Österreich) dabei zu haben


----------



## b-r-you-know (14. Oktober 2013)

Moin!
Großes Kino war das gestern  Besten Dank nochmal fürs Mitnehmen.
(Aber nächstes mal fahren wir bitte mehr im GA2 Bereich  )
Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2013)

Moin, hat jemand Lust, kommendes WE in den neuen Bikepark nach St. Andreasberg zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-r-you-know (14. Oktober 2013)

Moin, absolut. Sieht sehr interessant aus. Hättest du das als Tagesausflug geplant? (Ist schließlich ein gutes Stück zu fahren)


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Tagesausflug. Fahrzeit sollten so 2,5h sein, Also spätestens 8 Uhr hier los, dann sollten wir spätestens 11 Uhr am Lift sein. Gern auch eine Stunde eher los. Google sagt 241 km.

Ich würde auch meinen Sohnemann mitnehmen. Die Strecken 1-3 sollte er gut schaffen können. Malte habe ich auch gefragt, aber noch keine Antwort. Ziel sollte es sein, die Bikes im und nicht auf dem Auto zu transportieren, dann sind wir etwas schneller, anders kostet es aber wahrscheinlich auch nur 15-20 Minuten.

Liege ich richtig, wenn ich vermute, dass Du selbst fährst?


----------



## b-r-you-know (14. Oktober 2013)

Okay. Ist gut. Von mir aus können wir auch eine Stunde eher losfahren. Wäre kein Problem für mich.

Jap. Ich würde selber fahren. Habe dieses mal auch ein etwas größeres Auto (Kombi), kann also auch noch ein zusätzliches Bike einladen.

Strecken sehen alle sehr gut aus


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2013)

Na dann warten wir mal, wer noch mitkommt. Wetter soll ja ganz passabel werden, nach aktueller Vorhersage.


----------



## Zelle (14. Oktober 2013)

Von den X-Trails mal eine Bodenprobe zu nehmen ist eine gute Idee, leider klappt es dieses Wochenende nicht.

b-r-you-know, ja, nächstes Mal GA2, damit Wolfgang auch öfters mal auf Lungenatmung umstellt 

Viel Spaß im Harz!


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2013)

Habe gerade erfahren, das der MSB X Trail Park nur noch dieseWoche offen ist. Also letzte Chance 
Wie es aussieht, kann Malte nicht. Damit wären wir bisher 3. Als Tag würde ich erst einmal Sonntag anvisieren. Dann kommt evtl. auch mein Kumpel Hasifisch mit. Das klärt sich Mittwochabend. Also läßt uns Am Donnerstag Nägel mit Köpfen machen.


----------



## juju752 (14. Oktober 2013)

Moin, 
hätte auch Interesse am Sonntag mit zum MSB X Trail Park zu kommen. Kann aber noch nicht zu 100% zusagen, bis Donnerstag weiß ich aber bescheid. Auto habe ich und könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen. Wo würdet ihr denn starten? 
Gruß, 
Julian


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2013)

Da sind wir flexibel. Wir kommen aus HoSe und b-r-you-known aus der Ecke um Bergedorf. Wäre aber cool, wenn ich nicht fahren müsste, dann kann meine Frau das Auto nehmen. Laßt uns das aber am Donnerstag besprechen.


----------



## b-r-you-know (16. Oktober 2013)

Moin!

stört es jemanden wenn ich noch ein paar Leute aus einem anderen Thread frage mit denen ich auch schon mal gefahren bin? Desto mehr Leute desto gut?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (16. Oktober 2013)

Nö, warum sollte das stören? So wächst die Gemeinde


----------



## b-r-you-know (16. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, dann sehen wir mal ob noch jemand Zeit und Laune hat


----------



## Deleted 206651 (17. Oktober 2013)

Moin, 
wenn es noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit gibt, würde ich auch gern mitkommen.


----------



## b-r-you-know (18. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
Heute (demnächst) spontan eine Runde in den HaBe?
Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Basti74 (18. Oktober 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe gerade erfahren, das der MSB X Trail Park nur noch dieseWoche offen ist. Also letzte Chance
> Wie es aussieht, kann Malte nicht. Damit wären wir bisher 3. Als Tag würde ich erst einmal Sonntag anvisieren. Dann kommt evtl. auch mein Kumpel Hasifisch mit. Das klärt sich Mittwochabend. Also läßt uns Am Donnerstag Nägel mit Köpfen machen.



hi,

ich und mein bekannter kommen dann am sontag mit.
wann und wo trefft ihr euch?

ich hoffe, dass der wettergott gnädig mit uns ist 

gruss


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2013)

Wetter soll passen. Details haben wir noch nicht fertig ausgehandelt, aber es wird wahrscheinlich so 7:30-8:00 Uhr Abfahrt in Holm-Seppensen sein. Habt Ihr noch Plätze für Bikes und Leute frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti74 (18. Oktober 2013)

mein kombi ist leider schon voll.

könnte man sich vielleicht an einer raststätte auf der a7 treffen?
(z.b. harburger berge, seevetal, hasselhöhe o.ä.)
uhrzeit 7:30-8:00 passt


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2013)

Na klar, dann am besten in Bispingen? Ca. 8:00 - 8:30?


----------



## Basti74 (18. Oktober 2013)

ok, dann sollte das die raststätte brunautal sein,oder.....
wir haben einen schwarzen kombi.

bis sonntag


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2013)

Schick mal 'ne PN mit Kennzeichen und Fabrikat. Schwarze Kombis soll es ja öfter geben. Lila würde eher auffallen


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Oktober 2013)

Samstag oder Sonntag Tour? Samstag nicht zu lange, muss um 16:00 wieder daheim sein. Sonntag ist wurscht und wäre mir lieber.


----------



## P.Dahl (23. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Assmann2k (24. Oktober 2013)

sonntag würde mir auch passen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Oktober 2013)

Wundervoll Wann? Von mir aus eher gegen Mittag, weiß nicht wie lang es Sa. wird.


----------



## Assmann2k (24. Oktober 2013)

12h Kärntner ? Welche Art von Tour solls werden ? kann nur mitm DH Fully oder Race Hardtail kommen ><


----------



## Spacetime (25. Oktober 2013)

bin Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Oktober 2013)

Von mir aus nicht so knackig, bin etwas abgeschlafft die letzten Wochen.


----------



## Spacetime (25. Oktober 2013)

mir egal, bin nach meinem Unfall erst einmal unterwegs gewesen und da ging leider nichts  
jetzt 2 Wochen später mal wieder probieren


----------



## P.Dahl (25. Oktober 2013)

Genau meine Meinung  Unfall, Kondition...

Ich suche auch noch nach dem hinteren Zugang zum Paul Roth, dem "Knochenbrecher" und "das Biest" wollte ich auch diese Saison kennenlernen.

Versuche es auch zu schaffen um 12 Uhr - hoffentlich lässt mich die Sippe


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Oktober 2013)

Von mir aus seeehr gerne auch erst 13:00

Biest sagt mir nix, Knochenbrecher meine ich zu kennen.


----------



## P.Dahl (25. Oktober 2013)

Die beiden sind Nachbarn. Und in der Nähe Tempelberg. 13 Uhr finde ich auch gut.


----------



## Spacetime (27. Oktober 2013)

13:00


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2013)

Nicht vergessen, ab heute ist wieder Winterzeit. 

Wird ja eine nette Truppe...ich freu mich.


----------



## P.Dahl (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin raus. kettenführungsrolle kaputt und Kette ist tot. Malteeeee


----------



## Spacetime (27. Oktober 2013)

Bin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (27. Oktober 2013)

nabend...leute aus dem norden...helft mal nem norddeutschen biker und votet für mich beim last whipkontest! einfach aufs sternchen drücken ...wäre echt super nett von euch!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1497103


----------



## b-r-you-know (1. November 2013)

Moin,

jemand am Wochenende unterwegs? bzw. Lust auf eine Runde?

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2013)

Gerne doch. Wenn Du magst, zeige ich Dir die Gegend um meinen "Wohnsitz".


----------



## b-r-you-know (1. November 2013)

Können wir gerne machen. Klingt gut. Wann hättest du zeit? Morgen oder Sonntag?


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2013)

Eher Sonntag. Kannst Du die Filme von Andreasberg mitbringen? Bekommst auch meine


----------



## Zelle (1. November 2013)

Ich habe noch die Seuche. Bin hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder fit. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-r-you-know (1. November 2013)

Ja rufen wir uns morgen im Laufe des Tages mal zusammen. Das mit den Filmen geht auf jeden Fall. Kein Problem 

Danke. Gute Besserung. Bis bald.


----------



## Basti74 (2. November 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Eher Sonntag. Kannst Du die Filme von Andreasberg mitbringen? Bekommst auch meine



hi,

könnte ich von euch beiden auch das filmmaterial aus st. andreasberg bekommen??

gruss


----------



## hasardeur (2. November 2013)

Klar doch. Vllt. nächstes Wochenende in den HaBe?


----------



## Basti74 (3. November 2013)

ok, können wir so machen aber da ich knie aua habe, darf / kann ich keine 
touren fahren und muss es bis anfang nächstes jahres schonen 
deswegen würde ich mit dem auto kommen.........

bis dann und gruss


----------



## ripcord (14. November 2013)

Moin allerseits,

fährt zufällig morgen so gegen 1300-1400 einer? War gestern auch unterwegs und es ist recht trocken ... bis auf die üblichen "feuchten" Stellen !


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2013)

Sonntag würde ich gern eine Runde in den HaBe drehen....das Wetter soll gut werden.


----------



## Leen (15. November 2013)

Moin!

ich könnte vielleicht auch nen eigenen Thread eröffnen, will aber erstmal das bestehende Interesse abchecken..

Hat von den mitlesenden Enduristen/Tourenfreeridern/AM-ern jemand *Bock auf Nightrides rund um Hamburg*? 
habe mir gerade das nötige Equipment besorgt, war letztens Nachts alleine los, das schockt aber nich


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2013)

Kann man auch hier machen. Der Thread heißt ja nicht "Freeride- und Endurotouren in und um Hamburg bei Sonnenlicht" 

Prinzipiell hätte ich auch Lust, das mal auszuprobieren, nur unter der Woche habe ich selten Zeit, maximal am Mittwoch- oder Donnerstagabend.


----------



## Leen (15. November 2013)

da hast du Recht  

dann mach ich mal nen Vorschlag:
morgiger Samstag 15:00 oder 16:00 Uhr KH und dann zur einsetzenden Dämmerung los, mit open end?

Bin auch offen für zeitliche Alternativen.


----------



## Zelle (21. November 2013)

Wir (Minion und ich) sind auch des öfteren mit Licht unterwegs. Dienstag wollen wir um 17:00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte starten. Wenn sich jemand anschließen will, lasst es uns wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. November 2013)

Ich würde gerne Sonntag fahren, aber lieber in der Heide, da viel Arbeit.


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2013)

Ja dann komm irgendwann vorbei


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. November 2013)

13:30? So zwei Stunden.


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2013)

Lass uns morgen nochmal schnacken. Hört sich aber nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Zelle (22. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,

wir haben für Sonntag auf die Heide auf dem Plan. Wenn wir uns anschließen dürfen, dann sagt mal bitte bescheid auf welche Zeit und welchen Starpunkt oder Treffpunkt ihr euch geeinigt habt.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2013)

Also Start wäre bei mir (Holm-Seppensen). Zeit muss ich noch sehen, aber auf jeden Fall nach dem Mittag.


----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2013)

Also Start morgen bei mir gegen 13:30 Uhr. Wer mitkommen will und nicht weiß, wo ich wohne, soll mir eine PN oder besser eine Mail schicken. Ort ist Hom-Seppensen, südlich von Buchholz.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2013)

Kai, du könntest mich so 13:00 oder kanpp danach abholen, dann können wir entspannt zusammen radeln. Wiedenhof müsste doch Grob auf dem Weg liegen.


----------



## Zelle (23. November 2013)

Ja, das machen wir. Bis morgen denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2013)

Kreuzung Hasseler Weg - Schierhorner Weg


----------



## hasardeur (30. November 2013)

Das Wetter drückt aufs Gemüt. Wie sieht es morgen aus? Bin zu (fast) allem bereit, nur raus....


----------



## Stesi (1. Dezember 2013)

Nabend ! ich wollte mich mal vorstellen heiße Marcel (Stesi) Spitzname und bin neu eingestiegen ins freeriden/downhill fahren und wollte mal fragen ob ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet ! ich war gestern mit 'nem Kumpel etwas in den Harburger bergen und der Heide unterwegs aber mal nen paar neue Trials kennen zu lernen wäre doch echt cool ! sowie neue Leute


----------



## NattyJan (6. Dezember 2013)

Bin morgen gegen 15h in Harburg unterwegs (mit Lampen ) , falls wer bock hat.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute
wenn ich Pech habe veschlägts mich nach Hamburg. Nähe Flughafen.

Wie siehts dort MTB technisch wirklich aus. Ich habe ja schon geflucht als ich von Rosenheim nach Nürnberg gezogen bin.
Hamburg klingt so garnicht nach MTB

Bayerrischen Wald unerreichbar quasi....mal eben so am Wochenende.

Ich will nicht Kilometerlang Waldautobahn fahren und ab zu mal nen ne Kicker mitnehmen. Steh auch nicht gerne immer an der gleichen Stelle (spot) rum, um mal eben bissle zu hupfen.
Trails müssen sein, schnell, mal steil, mal technisch. Auch wenn vielleicht nicht gerade Stolperbiken extrem. Aber über letzteres brauch ich mir im Norden wohl keine Gedanken machen. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## lukidtm (7. Dezember 2013)

Moin....

Aus der MTB sicht haste dann pech, sonst aber nicht  Hamburg ist ne tolle stadt  

Zu den Trails, naja du hast ganz schön hohe ansprüche und wirst dann doch wohl ab und an ma in den harz fahren müssen... 

Kilometerlang bergab geht hier schonmal garnicht, egal ob waldautobahn oder nicht  man is hier so in 30 sec meistens am ende des trails angekommen, länger als ne MIN brauch man eig nirgends  

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (7. Dezember 2013)

Nähe Flughafen ist für MTB nicht gerade die beste Ecke, eher südlich der Elbe oder links oder rechts der Stadt am Elbhang, wobei rechts nicht so überlaufen ist.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Dezember 2013)

Danke soweit

ich geh mal davon aus, wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschau bei dir im Album, dass die mit dem 29" HT die Hamburger Ecke sind

Kilometerlang Berghab gehts hier auch nirgends. Aber dennoch wird die Fränkische Schweiz was gaaaanz anderes sein als die Trails am Elbhang.

Klingt nach 29" Hardtail ala Niner Ros9, Kona honzo usw 
Mein Norco Range wird sich langweilen befürchte ich......will ja fahren und nicht immer den gleich Hang runterhupfen.

Na schauen wir mal...........


----------



## hasardeur (7. Dezember 2013)

Mit dem Biken im Norden ist es etwa wie mit dem Segeln in den Bergen. Geht beides überall, doch das Niveau ist ein anderes. Da hilft nur, das Beste draus zu machen. Was man gerne macht, macht man auch mit weniger Angebot und Herausforderung gern. Und wenn Dir mal wieder nach etwas Mehr der Sinn ist, gibt es den Deister, südlich von Hannover oder ich zeige Dir ein paar leckere Trails in meiner alten Heimat (Harz).


----------



## lukidtm (7. Dezember 2013)

is halt die frage was du fahren willst, eher touren kram. dafür is dann der Elbhang auch geeignet. 

Oder eher nur bergab, dann wende dich lieber an diesen thread:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490214&page=182 Hier bist du eher bei den tourenfahrern gelandet, nichts gegen euch jungs, will nur nicht das die beiden threads wieder ineinenader verlaufen  

Und bissn gehüpfe geht in HH auch guck mal hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59222

bei mehr interesse schreib mir mal ne PN, spots usw werden hier eig nicht so öffentlich rausgegeben, wird bei euch da bestimmt ähnlich sein.

Lukas


----------



## gnss (7. Dezember 2013)

Das 29er HT steht auf den Bildern entweder in der Lüneburger Heide oder an der Ostsee rum. Beides landschaftlich sehr reizvoll, erstere bietet den einen oder anderern schönen Trail jedoch keine ernstzunehmenden Höhenmeter.
Zu südlich der Elbe gab es in der Bike mal einen Artikel: http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...and/deutschland-harburg-supertrail/a3507.html In dem Gebiet gibt es unzählige kleine Wege, die eine Menge Spaß bieten.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Dezember 2013)

Nun ja, ich kann MTBermLuS schon verstehen. Eine echte Alternative zu einem deutschen Mittelgebirge findet man hier nicht, von Alpen ganz zu schweigen. Allerdings ist es weniger schlimm, als zu erwarten wäre. Kein Grund, die Bikeklamotten an den Nagel zu hängen oder das Fully zu verkaufen. Ich würde es mal mit typischem, modernem XC Weltcup Profil vergleichen. Viel Auf und Ab, dadurch wenig Erholung und auf eine andere Art fordernd. Und am Ende ist es auf einer Seite skurril, aber auch bezeichnend, dass es eine relativ große Gravity- und Enduro-Grmeinde gibt. Von denen springt niemand nur von Apfelsinenkisten


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Dezember 2013)

@lukidtm
Von eher nur Bergab habe ich ja nichts geschrieben, ich will fahren nicht nur an einem Spot rumstehen und gelegentlich hupfen. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus.

Naja, wenn sichs ganz nett auf und abfahren lässt, landschaftlich was hermacht, werde ich nicht das Bike an den Nagel hängen. Mich evtl. nur wieder mehr in Richtung Marathon orientieren und nicht mit Reifen 1kg+ und 160mm FW durch die gegend fahren. Ein leichtes 120-140mm Bike hat auch seinen Reiz.

Abwarten, wollte nur schon mal die Lage checken, Geld ist nicht alles.

Die Mieten sind recht gesalzen in HH, auch wenn ich im Inet welche gesehen habe, die unmöglich für den Preis zu haben sein können.


----------



## lukidtm (7. Dezember 2013)

okai, wollt dir das auch nicht unterstellen, hab dich dann wohl etwas falsch verstanden, sorry. 

Aber an den nagel hängen muss man das Bike hier echt nicht!


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Dezember 2013)

Fränkische Schweiz ist aber eine schöne Ecke. Da fahr ich gerne zum Biken hin, weil es da viel besser geht als hier
Komm halt mal mit, wenn du hier bist und wir zeigen dir ein paar Trails. Geht halt im Minutentakt rauf und runter.


----------



## gnss (7. Dezember 2013)

Und es gibt schlimmere Ecken als Hamburg, zum Beispiel Bremen oder Papenburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Dezember 2013)

Hör uff


----------



## hasardeur (7. Dezember 2013)

Mal zurück zum eigentlichen Anliegen dieses Threads....wie sieht es morgen aus? Habe Bereitschaft und könnte daher nur rings um HoSe fahren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich trink morgen literweise Kakao und Eierlikör und schreibe an meiner Hausarbeit


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2013)

Wer möchte Sonntag mit mir fahren?


----------



## hasardeur (14. Dezember 2013)

Bin im Harz


----------



## Zelle (14. Dezember 2013)

Moin Malte. Vielleicht morgen Nachmittag. Ich melde melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Zelle (15. Dezember 2013)

... kann mich heute nicht vom Sofa trennen


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Dezember 2013)

Passt. War grade ne Stunde mit dem DHer in der Höllenschlucht und habe festgestellt, dass offenbar die Kartusche undicht ist (keine Zugstufe). Habe dann stattdessen einen Trail freigelegt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2013)

Falls noch jemand morgen um 14:30 zu uns stoßen möchte, einfach in die Höllenschlucht kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (20. Dezember 2013)

Was habt ihr denn vor ... mit dem Downhiller rumhüpfen oder touren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2013)

Mit den Hardtails rumhüpfen


----------



## simmons1984 (21. Dezember 2013)

moin leute was ist denn die höölenschlucht? klingt gut...


----------



## Zelle (21. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Hüpfen, ich werde wohl später ein bisschen touren. @simmons1984: Was die Höllenschlucht ist, sagt der Name  Ist in der Nähe von Buchholz i.d.N.

Grüße


----------



## Zelle (21. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht's denn eigentlich morgen bei euch so aus? Wolfgang und ich haben fest vor zu fahren. Vielleicht Harburger Berge ... !?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Dezember 2013)

Will jemand morgen von 12-14:00 in der Heide ne kleine Tour fahren? HaBes sind mir zu weit, wir haben Nachmittags noch was vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (21. Dezember 2013)

Heide ist auch gut. Rollen wir wieder zusammen zur Heide? Gleicher Treffpunkt?


----------



## Minion (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin gerne mit von der Partie, ihr sollten nur langsam Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit festlegen.
Siehe auch Anfrage von Zelle.


----------



## ripcord (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, wo und wann trefft ihr Euch denn? Würde dann mit´m Auto aus Tötensen kommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Dezember 2013)

Zelle: Wir um 11:30 wie letztes Mal.

Alle anderen 12:00 auf dem Brunsberg?


----------



## Zelle (21. Dezember 2013)

Passt


----------



## Minion (21. Dezember 2013)

Läuft


----------



## ripcord (21. Dezember 2013)

Super ... werde dann mal irgendwo in der Nähe parken.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Dezember 2013)

Suerhop, Waldwinkel ganz am Ende kannst du parken, alternativ Holm-Seppensen Tostedter Weg zwischen "Am Gehege" und Luisenweg.


----------



## ripcord (21. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar ... Danke!


----------



## ripcord (26. Dezember 2013)

Ist jemand morgen (Freitag) unterwegs? Bei passendem Wetter wollt' ich 'ne Runde durch die HaBe drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde gerne Sonntag fahren.


----------



## Zelle (27. Dezember 2013)

Moin.

Heute werde ich wohl nur (m)eine kleine Hausrunde drehen. Samstag und Sonntag müsste aber klappen.

Grüße


----------



## Zelle (27. Dezember 2013)

Morgenvormittag machen wir eine Runde (ca. 2 - 3 Stunden) rund um 21271 Hanstedt. Vom Streckenverlauf nicht wirklich Freeride/Enduro, aber vom Tempo her passt es hier rein  Wenn jemand mit will, einfach melden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2013)

Leider Inventur und auch für Sonntag raus, helfe einem Kommilitonen beim Umzug.


----------



## Zelle (28. Dezember 2013)

Hast nicht vel verpasst, nur viel Regen, Schlamm und Materalmord. Wie es ausieht, sind die Trails doch härter als gedacht: Eine Pedalachse ist gebrochen und ein X.0 Schaltwerk kann ich wohl nur noch im Garten begraben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2013)

Bitte?


----------



## NattyJan (29. Dezember 2013)

Heute noch wer unterwegs?


----------



## ripcord (29. Dezember 2013)

Abgerissen ... oder was ... kost´ja nix!

War ja Fr in den HaBe unterwegs und hätte schon wieder kotzen können ... 2 schöne Trails durch diese "Baumfäll- und Zersägefahrzeuge" total im Ars... !


----------



## ripcord (29. Dezember 2013)

Heute siehts schlecht aus ... fährt morgen einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (29. Dezember 2013)

@NattyJan: Gehe gleich wieder auf lokale Trailssuche. Abfahrt quasi jetzt gleich.

@ripcord: Die Pedalachse ist einfach so am Ende des Tails gebrochen. Da das Pedal am LiteVille war, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es mal zu viel Frost an der Eisdiele bekommen hat  Das Schaltwerk wurde von einem Ast angegriffen, vielleicht aber doch noch zu reparieren.

@Lord Shadow: Hast Du eine Richtbank für BFe-Schaltaugen?


----------



## NattyJan (29. Dezember 2013)

Zelle schrieb:


> @NattyJan: Gehe gleich wieder auf lokale Trailssuche. Abfahrt quasi jetzt gleich.


Ok, bei mir  wird es leider vor 14h nix


----------



## Banarno (30. Dezember 2013)

Bin seit einem Jahr in Hamburg und suche immer noch nach Trails, die mal längere Abfahrtsfreuden ermöglichen. Harburger Berge, Elbhänge, Volkspark kenne ich mittlerweile ganz gut und sind auch mal ganz nett - ab und zu sollte es aber auch mal mehr sein. Deister hört sich gut an und ist nicht zu weit weg. Gibt es hier Leute, die öfters mal die Reise zum Deister antreten?

nur das beste und allen nen guten rutsch!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Dezember 2013)

Phil fährt regelmäßig da runter. Leider weiß ich grad mal wieder nicht wie  er im Forum heißt...

Zelle: In der Firma haben wir ein Werkzeug zum Schaltauge richten. Wenns eilig ist können wir uns sonst im Fahrradschloss in HoSe Treffen und das da machen.


----------



## Zelle (2. Januar 2014)

Nö, eilt nicht. Funktioniert alles ... ist nur ein bisschen krum.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Januar 2014)

Phillip = Spacetime ..... Oder?

Bin diese Woche noch ausgeknockt. Hatte zu Weihnachten eine fette Grippe geschenkt bekommen . Wenn überhaupt, wäre eine gaaaaanz gemächliche Tour am Wochenende drin. Oder vielleicht etwas Techniktraining. Wer hätte Lust, Bunny Hops und HR-Umsetzen zu üben? Erweiterung des Programms willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2014)

Wenns Wetter passt gerne. Am besten auf einem goßen ruhigen Platz.

@Zelle: Ich bring die Lehre Mittwoch aus der Firma mit. Schreib mir Dienstag nochmal ne PN, dann denk ich auch dran


----------



## ripcord (2. Januar 2014)

Wann denn?


----------



## hasardeur (2. Januar 2014)

Bin nicht sicher, ob es bei mir diese Woche was wird. Habe gerade großen Service an meinem Bike gemacht und ein Lager des Hauptlagers erinnerte mehr an so eine Holz-Knarre, wie sie gern bei irgendwelchen Rennen am Strassenrand zur akustischen Motivationsbekundung betätigt wird, als an ein Kugellager. Also warte ich jetzt auf neue Lager, denn raus sind die alten schon .

Melde mich spätestens Samstag nochmal, dann weiß ich mehr.....

Alternativ: gemütliche Runde mit dem HT hier in der Heide.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2014)

Also dieses Aludreck Zeug.....
Aber immerhin ist das Bike bei dir


----------



## hasardeur (3. Januar 2014)

Die Lager sind ja aus Stahl .....aber mit der Konstruktion der Lager hat sich Alutech tatsächlich keine Lorbeeren verdient. Kann ja nicht sein, dass die Lager jedes Jahr neu werden müssen, trotz besserer Qualität, als original und nachträglich verpasster voller Fettpackung. Werde jetzt mal Endurobearings versuchen, die haben mehr Kugeln drin und sollten nicht so schnell einlaufen, wobei das auch nicht gegen eindringende Feuchtigkeit schützt....Gleitlager wären klasse.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Januar 2014)

So, neue Lager sind drin, kann also losgehen. Vom Wetter her wäre es wohl morgen am besten. Also wann wollen wir uns wo treffen? Eine große Fläche oder besser abschüssige Fläche finden wir sicher überall. Fürs HR versetzen wäre ein steiles Stück sicher klasse.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Januar 2014)

Ping mal Lakos aus dem Forum an. Der macht dir bestimmt welche


----------



## µ_d (3. Januar 2014)

Man kann auch Kleinmengen Gleitlager auf Maß von IGUS direkt anfertigen lassen. Ist gar nicht mal sooo teuer...


----------



## hasardeur (3. Januar 2014)

Wat is jetzt mit Fahrtechnik üben? Mein Hobel ist schon wieder fast komplett zusammen. Ab morgen Mittag könnte ich. Malte???


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Januar 2014)

Plant morgen mal ohne mich, ich muss mein Auto sabdstrahlen. Sollte ich wieder erwarten zu früh fertig sein, stoße ich dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2014)

Samstag in den HaBe fahren?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Januar 2014)

Na logo.


----------



## Zelle (13. Januar 2014)

Ich muss Samstag erstmal mein Auto wieder zusammenschrauben ... bin also raus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2014)

Das Problem kenne ich von Samstagen


----------



## ripcord (13. Januar 2014)

Wann denn?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2014)

Zwölfe?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2014)

Wann, wo, wer wen abholen/treffen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2014)

13:00 Heiderunde bei passendem Wetter? Ich dich abholen?


----------



## hasardeur (18. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte wir wollten HaBe fahren. Heide geht aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atypus (18. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mich heute mal wieder anschließen wollen! Lohnt sich Heide oder fahrt ihr doch noch HaBes? Oder ihr kommt nach LG...


----------



## hasardeur (18. Januar 2014)

Kommt drauf an, wann Malte fertig ist, sonst würde ich gern mal nach LG kommen (mit Malte).

Lass uns das doch spätestens 12 Uhr hier verabreden. OK?


----------



## atypus (18. Januar 2014)

jepp.


----------



## jester81 (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo in die Runde, da das passende Gefährt gestern angekommen ist, würde ich mich gerne mal bei einer eurer Runden anschließen. Dieses WE ist leider für mich schon vorbei, aber bei einer eurer nächsten Runden wäre ich gerne dabei.
Kurz zu mir: 32Jahre, aus Norderstedt und seit ca. 18 Jahren mit dem MTB Virus befallen. Bisher immer auf nem Hardtail unterwegs gewesen, ist jetzt ein Propain Tyee in die Garage gewandert.

Hoffentlich bis bald mal
Arne


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch HaBes fahren, aber vor 12:30 bin ich keinesfalls fahrfertig.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Januar 2014)

@atypus: Du hast eine Nachricht
@jester81: Geht klar....stay tuned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2014)

Das Tyee fühlt sich in der Garage nicht wohl. Schick es bitte zu mir, da wird es artgerecht gehalten!


----------



## jester81 (18. Januar 2014)

es darf sich noch ein bisschen entspannen, bevor es so richtig dreckig wird!


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2014)

Will nur mal kurz Werbung machen:
Habe ab nächster Woche wieder Schrauberkapazitäten frei. Wer also sein Rad oder Federelemente zu fairen Preisen frühjahrsfein gemacht haben möchte....

So um den ersten würde ich dann auch gerne wieder in den HaBes fahren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2014)

Fährt jemand hier das Tyee in M? Würde gerne mal proberollen.


----------



## jester81 (29. Januar 2014)

ich! kannst gerne mal proberollen. nächsten Sonntag in den habe?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2014)

Wenns Plusgrade hat Sehr gerne. Also den 2.?


----------



## jester81 (29. Januar 2014)

ja der 2. und plusgrade sollte es wirklich haben. letztes we war kein Spaß...


----------



## ripcord (29. Januar 2014)

@Lord Shadow 

Oha ... ein Tyee ... wird Dir die Wartezeit auf den Wunschrahmen zu lang ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2014)

Nein, der Preis ist mit der Verlagerung der Produktion nach England für meinen Geschmack etwas zu sehr gestiegen und ich war vom Rage beim Probefahren so begeistert, dass ich das Tyee mal probieren möchte. Wenn das genauso gut ist, könnte ich die verbliebenen Euro Preisunterschied eventuell verschmerzen. Allerding ist das Rocket so gut, dass ich das bezweifle.


----------



## ripcord (2. Februar 2014)

Soooo ... war heute eine Runde allein unterwegs. Richtige Entscheidung wäre aber gewesen einer Ausweichsportart zu frönen ... teilweise unfahrbar ! Lieber noch ein paar Tage warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (2. Februar 2014)

ich hatte auch erst überlegt, bin dann aber doch lieber laufen gewesen. war wohl die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2014)

Ich war nach einem Spaziergang auch froh nicht gefahren zu sein.
@jester81 : Das mit dem Tyee hat sich erstmal erledigt, ich werde weiterhin auf einer Rakete durch die Wälder fliegen. Irgendwann will ich es trotzdem nochmal probefahren.


----------



## jester81 (2. Februar 2014)

kann ich nachvollziehen! Stahl hat was! hab ja auch noch ein altes stahlhardtail, was ich immer wieder gerne durch den Wald scheuche.


----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2014)

Moin!

Wie sieht's bei euch am Samstag aus, jemand Lust auf Harburger Berge?

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Minion (6. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute was ist los mit euch?
Seid ihr in Winterstarre verfallen?

Wie Kai oben schreibt wollen wir uns am Samstagmittag um ca. 13 Uhr irgendwo zwischen den Handstedter Bergen und Harburger Bergen treffen und so 2-3 Std. radeln.

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## jester81 (6. Februar 2014)

Samstag muss ich arbeiten...blöd


----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2014)

Hmmm ... Sonntag muss ich Kuchen essen. Zwar  nicht so blöd, aber da wirds dann wohl nur eine kleine Runde vor der Haustür.


----------



## Minion (6. Februar 2014)

Die Arbeit kann einem echt das Birken vermiesen.

Es sollte übrigens Hanstedt heißen


----------



## Minion (6. Februar 2014)

Hey Kai Sonntag eine Runde bei Dir, wie Dienstag nur im Enduro Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2014)

Also CC ohne Spaß, oder wie war das noch?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2014)

NE XC mit Spaß
Bei der Gabel alles tutti?


----------



## Minion (6. Februar 2014)

Jo, alles tutti mit der Gabel!
Ich gebe morgen dem Kai die AHead Kappe mit, danke nochmal!


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2014)

Wunderbar. Kein Streß mit der Kappe, mein Verschleiß hält sich in Grenzen


----------



## Zelle (7. Februar 2014)

Will wohl keiner morgen mit, was? Dann werden @Minion und ich einfach irgendwann spontan fahren. 

Bis demnächst!


----------



## ripcord (9. Februar 2014)

War heute ´ne Runde in den HaBe unterwegs und was soll ich sagen ... relativ trocken und zumindest gegen Mittag noch recht sonnig, Mal endlich wieder ´ne schöne wieder Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (10. Februar 2014)

Nach zu viel Arbeit und blöder Erkältung will ich nächstes WE endlich wieder mal los, sofern es nicht zu ekelig wird. Wer ist dabei? Bevorzugt HaBe, zur Not auch irgendwo in der Heide.


----------



## feluxe (10. Februar 2014)

ripcord schrieb:


> War heute ´ne Runde in den HaBe unterwegs und was soll ich sagen ... relativ trocken und zumindest gegen Mittag noch recht sonnig, Mal endlich wieder ´ne schöne wieder Tour.


Das kann Ich nur unterschreiben. Sonntag vormittag war herrlichstes Bike Wetter in den HaBes


----------



## ripcord (10. Februar 2014)

Auch wenn es vielleicht etwas offtopic ist, so muss ich es doch mal loswerden ! Sollte sich jemand mal Gedanken über den Kauf eines RACE FACE Narrow/Wide-Kettenblatt machen, dann von mir absolute Kaufempfehlung !

Jetzt die zweite Tour damit gefahren ... trotz nicht vorhandener KeFü ist die Kette, an Passagen wo sie sonst abgesprungen ist, diesmal draufgeblieben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2014)

Der hasardeur hat mir grade eine Mail wegen Fahren am WE in den HaBe geschickt. Wie siehts bei euch aus? Ich würde lieber Samstag fahren, auch nicht zu spät.


----------



## jester81 (13. Februar 2014)

ich muss wie immer Samstag arbeiten... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2014)

Was tust du denn tun?


----------



## jester81 (13. Februar 2014)

ich bin nur son oller Sachbearbeiter bei Lufthansa. da ich aber zur zeit immer Montag und Freitag schon um 13:00 gehe, muss ich meine verlorenen Stunden am Samstag nachholen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (13. Februar 2014)

Samstag klingt gut. Muss meinen neuen Hobel einreiten 

Zeitlich ist bei mir auch noch alles möglich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2014)

12Uhr Kärntener Hütte oder Karlstein?


----------



## Zelle (14. Februar 2014)

Uhrzeit passt. Ort ist mir egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2014)

Dann bin ich für Karlstein....von dort ist es irgendwie schöner und die letzte Abfahrt eh am geilsten.


----------



## Zelle (14. Februar 2014)

Alles klar. Kann mir noch jemand die Koordinaten für den Treffpunkt durchgeben? Ich bin bisher nicht von dort gestartet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2014)

Soll ich dich abholen? Ich fahr mit dem Auto hin. Wäre dann ~11:20 bei dir.
Bräuchte dann noch deine Adresse per PN.

Kommt noch jemand? Karlstein oder KH ist mir wurscht.


----------



## Zelle (17. Februar 2014)

Morgen Abend geht's um 17:00 an der KH los ... falls sich jemand kurzentschlossen anschließen will und mit ausreichend Beleuchtung ausgestattet ist.


----------



## ripcord (18. Februar 2014)

Mal ´ne Frage an die/den Gabelexperten ... bei meiner FOX-Gabel hab ich bei schnellen aufeinanderfolgenden kleinen "Schlägen" das Gefühl als ob da irgendwas klappert. Aber auch nur dann!

Jemand ´ne Idee ???


----------



## feluxe (18. Februar 2014)

Mal die Dämpfungsseite aufmachen und reingucken?


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2014)

Kann was lose sein, kann aber auch ein klappernder Shimstack im schnellen Wechsel der Ölströme sein. wenn wir uns mal treffen, lässt du mich mal fahren. Samstag oder Sonntag HaBe? Samstag nicht zu früh, Sonntag auch nicht
Ansonsten kannst du auch gerne eine Tour zu mir machen, dann können wir sie theoretisch auch zerlegen, wenn die Diagnos blöd ist.


----------



## ripcord (18. Februar 2014)

Das hört sich gut an ... WE muss ich mal schauen was die Madame so vor hat. Ansonsten komm ich gern auf das Angebot zurück und mach'ne Tour zu Dir.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2014)

Meld dich einfach, ich hab Semesterferien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2014)

Tour bitte am Sonntag. Ich muss endlich mal wieder aufs Rad, Samstag hat aber meine Lütte Geburtstagsparty.


----------



## ripcord (19. Februar 2014)

Wie siehts denn Sonntag Vormittag aus ... Nachmittags bin ich leider schon verplant.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2014)

Bei mir wohl ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## feluxe (19. Februar 2014)

Ich würde eventuell (hängt davon ab wann Ich am So. zurückkomme) ne kleine vormittagsrunde drehen wollen. So 1-2 Stündchen.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2014)

Malte,bezieht sich das auf Vormittag oder Sonntag allgemein?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2014)

Alles wieder anders. Geht wohl doch an beiden Tagen, allerdings jeweils nicht zu früh. Tendenziell Sonntag aber früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (19. Februar 2014)

Ich werde mich am Wochenende sicherlich auch wieder auf's Rad setzen, sehr gut möglich das ich mich anschließe!


----------



## jester81 (19. Februar 2014)

vielleicht schaffe ich es auch mich am Sonntag euch mal anzuschließen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2014)

Also Sonntag und Malte legt Zeit & Strecke fest


----------



## ripcord (19. Februar 2014)

Okay Sonntag ... aber wann denn nun ???


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2014)

Ich würde 12:00 vorschlagen. Kärntener Hütte oder Karlstein.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Februar 2014)

Ich bin dabei!!! Wer fährt?


----------



## jester81 (20. Februar 2014)

ich wäre auch dabei. mal sehen, ob ich bei euch mithalten kann. wenn nicht Klinke ich mich aus.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2014)

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen

Hütte oder Karlstein?

Wer fährt ist egal. Wenn wir Kai noch mitnehmen du, sonst kann ich auch gerne fahren.


----------



## jester81 (20. Februar 2014)

ich wäre für Hütte. da finde ich alleine hin. zum karlstein verfahre ich mich bestimmt und muss dann ein Einsiedler leben im Wald führen...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2014)

Ok. Also: Sonntag, 12:00, Kärntener Hütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (20. Februar 2014)

Check!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (20. Februar 2014)

@Minion wird wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein. Fahre dann mit ihm. Hütte oder Stein ist mir auch egal.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2014)

Gut Das wird ja eine richtig schöne Truppe mit lauter netten Leuten.

Also Steffen, mir wurscht wer fährt.


----------



## feluxe (20. Februar 2014)

Jou. Ich hab auch Bock mein lila/goldenes Würstchen auszufahren.  Haha, wie das klingt.

Erklärung: Gestern mein BFe fertig zusammengebaut.

Ich hoffe Ich bin Sonntag früh genug zurück, dass Ichs bis 12 zur Hütte schaff


----------



## feluxe (20. Februar 2014)

jester81 schrieb:


> ich wäre auch dabei. mal sehen, ob ich bei euch mithalten kann. wenn nicht Klinke ich mich aus.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Mach dir ma kein Kopp. Ich bin auch ne Konditionsmuschi!


----------



## ripcord (20. Februar 2014)

Alles klar ... KH ist top. Werde mich dann aber wahrscheinlich irgendwo ausklinken, da ich 1500 zu Hause sein muss.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2014)

Bin gespannt auf deine Hartwurst

@ripcord schiebt alle, die nicht mehr können


----------



## hasardeur (20. Februar 2014)

Jut, dann lass Samstag kurz telefonieren.

@jester81: Ich habe in diesem Winter eine ziemliche Muskel-Fett-Transformation hinter mir......da muss ich erstmal ganz vorsichtig die Rückabwicklung starten   Also keine Angst wegen des Tempos.


----------



## jester81 (20. Februar 2014)

dann ist ja gut. ist bei mir genauso. zur zeit hab ich ne Figur wie ein Sack schrauben...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (20. Februar 2014)

Oh wie herrlich ... hier werden sich schon die ersten Ausreden überlegt !


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2014)

Ich bring nen Fotoapparat mit. Und ein paar Schrauben brauche ich auch noch


----------



## Zelle (21. Februar 2014)

Die Beregnung der Strecken ist auch gerade an. Gut so, denn Dienstagabend war das auf den staubtrockenen Trails schon fast unangenehm


----------



## Minion (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo leutz, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Bin nur verwirrt weil oben bei Lord shadow Sonntag steht.
Fahren wir jetzt sa. und / oder Sonntag ?


----------



## jester81 (21. Februar 2014)

Sonntag!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (21. Februar 2014)

Oh stimmt. Na dann morgen Heide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (21. Februar 2014)

Habe mit @Minion nun für morgen eine XXL Heidetour abgemacht. Wer Lust hat - melden! Damit werden wir uns, oder zumindest ich mich, am Sonntag den Konditionslosen mit Ausreden anschließen 

Bis dahin schonmal schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (22. Februar 2014)

Moin Leute, 
In letzter Zeit beobachte ich vereinzelte Trailpflege im Bereich des ehe. Truppenübungsplatz. 
Ich wurde gerne mit dem oder denen mich austauschen. 
Also wenn einer von euch das liest, schickt mal ne PN. 
Gruss


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2014)

@hasardeur ich erreiche dich nicht so richtig...


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2014)

Egal...ich fahre...wann soll ich bei Dir sein?


----------



## Basti74 (23. Februar 2014)

hi,
ich komme auch, 12 uhr kh war doch richtig......
bis dann


----------



## jester81 (23. Februar 2014)

äh, ja... Kondition 6-...
auf einmal seid ihr weg gewesen. macht aber nichts. beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei, denn Kondition kommt nur vom fahren!!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ripcord (23. Februar 2014)

Genau ... der schlaffe Körper muss geknechtet werden !

Ansonsten ... schöne Runde heute, müssen wir öfter machen. Und dann noch mit in die Tour integriertem Workshop !


----------



## jester81 (23. Februar 2014)

echt unglaublich was so ein paar Wochen ohne Fahrradfahren ausmachen. naja, das wird schon wieder.

Was für ein Workshop habt ihr denn gemacht?




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2014)

Wir haben eine Gabel mit kaputter Zugstufendichtung reanimiert und eine Kette geflickt.

Sorry, dass wir dich abgehängt haben, das ging so plötzlich. Einer ist sogar noch zurückgefahren, hat dich aber nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2014)

... dabei war nur der erste Anstieg schlimm. Danach war alles so entspannt wie Kuchen essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (23. Februar 2014)

kein Problem! am sportplatz war ne Weggabelung, da wusste ich nicht welche Richtung ihr genommen habt. ich hab wohl die falsche genommen. 

wie gesagt, beim nächsten mal bin ich gerne wieder dabei!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ripcord (24. Februar 2014)

Hat unter der Woche einer (oder auch mehrere) Bock zu fahren?


----------



## µ_d (24. Februar 2014)

Wenn dann meist kurzfristige kürzere Runden am Nachmittag (so ab 16 Uhr rum und dann wenns länger hell bleibt auch später...).


----------



## jester81 (24. Februar 2014)

wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch mit nen Night Ride aus?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2014)

Koine Lämpe.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Februar 2014)

Die könnte ich Dir leihen. 3 oder 2 Cree LEDs?


----------



## jester81 (24. Februar 2014)

dann sollten wir das mal einplanen, oder?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2014)

Ich bin häufiger abends unter der Woche mit Licht unterwegs. Meistens zwar in der Nähe meiner Haustür, aber da bin ich flexibel. Da ich in Harburg arbeite, ist ein Start z. B. von der kärtner Hütte so ab 17 Uhr fast jeden Tag möglich. Eine zweite Lampe, die ich jemanden ausleihen kann, habe ich auch.


----------



## jester81 (24. Februar 2014)

klingt doch schon nach nem Plan. nur müssten wir die Startzeit ein bisschen nach hinten schieben. um 17:00 arbeite ich noch, 18:00 würde besser passen. startpunkt ist egal, muss eh mit dem Auto anreisen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2014)

Bei mir geht es dise Woche nur noch morgen. Übermorgen steht schon was anderes aud dem Programm und Donnerstag und Freitag habe ich Urlaub.


----------



## jester81 (24. Februar 2014)

ich werde mich morgen vormittag melden. hab nicht erwartet, dass das so kurzfristig klappen kann. aber zu 90% sag ich mal ja!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2014)

Dann schreibe ich morgen früh, bevor ich zur Arbeit fahre nochmal rein, wie es dann bei mir aussieht. Muss mein Rad dann ja schon einpacken und mich drauf vorbereiten, nach der Tour nach Hause zu radeln


----------



## Zelle (25. Februar 2014)

Bei mir klappt's heute doch nicht. Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag geht's dafür wieder den ganzen Tag.


----------



## jester81 (25. Februar 2014)

macht nichts. war ja auch sehr kurzfristig. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ripcord (25. Februar 2014)

Falls einer Lust hat am Do ´ne Runde durch die HaBe zu drehen, kann mich gern mitnehmen ! Uhrzeit ist mir egal, hab morgen nach Dienst Urlaub !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (25. Februar 2014)

Lust ja, Zeit ist eher schlecht. Freitag sieht's besser aus.


----------



## jester81 (25. Februar 2014)

mh. Donnerstag.. muss ich mal mit meiner Regierung sprechen. Dann aber erst abends so ab 18:00 Uhr.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ripcord (26. Februar 2014)

Ab 1800 ist bei mir schlecht ... 1. keine Lampe und 2. die Madame hat am Abend noch Großes mit mir vor !


----------



## jester81 (26. Februar 2014)

dann bleibt nur Sonntag bei mir.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spacetime (28. Februar 2014)

jemand morgen in den harburger bergen unterwegs ?


----------



## jester81 (1. März 2014)

Wie sieht es bei euch Sonntag aus? Ich werde mit Sicherheit ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Zelle (1. März 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin am Wochenende auch unterwegs, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich ganz in die Harburger Berge komme oder einfach hier meine Runden drehe. Ich melde mich wenn ich mich für Harburger Berge entscheide 

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Spacetime (1. März 2014)

Sonntag Thale....


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2014)

Montag jemand in der Heide unterwegs?


----------



## Zelle (2. März 2014)

Möglich ist es. Allerdings erst ab 17:00 Uhr und dann mit Licht. Könnte ein zweites Licht mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2014)

Ich bin wieder aus


----------



## jester81 (3. März 2014)

ich brauch mal Hilfe! hat jemand von euch schon mal nen Monarch mit Schmieröl versorgt? meine hat anscheinend zu wenig davon. braucht man da spezialwerkzeug? Alternative wäre zu Sport Import schicken...

Gruß Arne


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (3. März 2014)

Wenn Granatie drauf ist, ab zu SI. Hast du nach 3-4 Tagen gewöhnlich wieder.

Frage: Wie äußert sich das bzw. wie kommst Du darauf, dass etwas faul ist?


----------



## jester81 (3. März 2014)

Schwarzer Gummi Abrieb am Kolben. lt. Google zeugt das von zu wenig Schmieröl. 

dann werde ich ihn wohl einschicken.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2014)

Auf jeden fall. Sport Import ist sehr kulant.


----------



## Minion (4. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die letzte Runde war vorerst die letzte Runde. Bin nach Hessen ausgewandert!
Nun muss ich mir eine neue coole Gruppe suche, aber ich komme dann und wann wieder.
Also haltet die Ohren steif!!

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2014)

Viel Spaß (oder sollte ich wenig Verdruss sagen?) da unten!


----------



## jester81 (6. März 2014)

wie siehts eigentlich diesen Sonntag mit ner Tour aus? ich hab mir gerade ein Tubeless Kit besorgt, den gewonnenen Gewichtsvorteil muss ich ja nutzen um besser hinter euch herzukommen.. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (6. März 2014)

Sehr gern. Gabel ist wieder fit und das Wetter soll klasse werden. Vielleicht kriegen wir wieder so eine große Truppe zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (6. März 2014)

Sonntag bei vorhergesagten 17 Grad wäre doch perfekt!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (7. März 2014)

Bei mir siehts für Sonntag auch seht gut aus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2014)

Da ich um 14 Uhr wider zu Hause sein muss, bin ich raus und drehe ab ~11 eine 2-3 stündige Runde durch die Heide.


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2014)

Alternativ am Samstag?


----------



## Zelle (7. März 2014)

Also ich werde morgen mit Sicherheit auch fahren. Habe noch nichts geplant und eigentlich den ganzen Tag zur Verfügung. Hätte nichts dagegen nicht alleine zu fahren.


----------



## jester81 (7. März 2014)

und ich muss morgen wieder arbeiten.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2014)

Da Malte morgen auch nicht kann und Sonntag schöneres Wetter sein soll, lßt uns am Sonntag fahren.

Zeit?

Treffpunkt?


----------



## jester81 (8. März 2014)

ich muss nachher mit meiner besseren Hälfte die Planung durchgehen. Dann kann ich was zur Uhrzeit sagen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (8. März 2014)

Bei mir ist egal wann und wo ... zuhause wird sich nach mir gerichtet!


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2014)

Ok, Jester sagt Zeit und Treffpunkt (KH od. KS ) an.

@ Zelle: Soll ich Dich mitnehmen?


----------



## Zelle (8. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für's Angebot. Ich denke, dass ich direkt mit dem Rad hinkurbeln werde. Es sei denn, wir treffen uns schon um 9 oder so


----------



## jester81 (8. März 2014)

ich bin raus... Ich muss morgen meinen Garten machen. Man hab ich da Lust zu...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (8. März 2014)

Schade! Sind es dann nur noch Hasardeur und ich? Dann Heide? Was ist mit Malte?


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2014)

Sonntags darf man gar nicht arbeiten.....

@Zelle: Sag mal 'ne Zeit. Treffpunkt Karlstein? Od. bei mir und wir radeln gemeinsam Richtung Karlstein. Alternativ spontan durch die Heide (wenn Du das lieber magst). Ich könnte auch meinen Sohnemann mitbringen. Technisch macht er alles mit. Nur Tempo bolzen ist mit ihm nicht drin.


----------



## jester81 (8. März 2014)

sagt das meiner Frau. ich könnte mit echt was besseres vorstellen als im Garten zu malochen...

Wer braucht eigentlich nen Garten??? Ne Terrasse langt!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2014)

Erst lesen, dann schreiben.....ich frag mal Malte. 11-14 Uhr Heide klingt besser, als nix......i'll be back.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2014)

Erst lesen, dann schreiben.....ich frag mal Malte. 11-14 Uhr Heide klingt besser, als nix......i'll be back.

Update: Treffen 11 Uhr bei Malte oder üblicher Treffpunkt, Du weist wohl wo....bestätigst Du nochmal kurz?


----------



## Zelle (8. März 2014)

Da hilft nur eine Vergrößerung der Terasse 

@hasardeur: Dann komme ich morgen gegen 11 (oder ist Dir später lieber) zu Dir und dann gucken wir was wir machen. Kannst Dir ja was schönes überlegen ... kennst Dich ja aus . Wenn Dein Sohn Lust hat mitzufahren dann nur zu, Tempo gibt der langsamste vor


----------



## jester81 (8. März 2014)

die habe ich letztes Jahr schon vergrößert! mehr darf ich nicht... 

Das nervt, morgen ist geilstes Wetter und ich kann nicht in den Wald.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2014)

Also morgen um 11 Start hier?

Über den Töps und eventuell über den seevetrail zurück?


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2014)

Nicht zu mir, zu Malte. Wir treffen uns dort gegen 11.

Um noch Salz in die Wunde zu streuen, Gartenarbeit gab es bei uns heute, aber auch Gabelservice und zwei kleine Touren....es geht alles, wenn man nur will


----------



## jester81 (8. März 2014)

nach der Gartenarbeit komme ich bestimmt auch noch los. dann ist es aber schon nachmittag. Alleine fahren macht zwar auch Spaß, aber in der Gruppe ist es besser!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (8. März 2014)

Oh ja ... "erst lesen dann schreiben" ist eine gute Idee 

Also, morgen um 11 bei Malte 

Zum Thema Gartenarbeit und Salz habe ich auch noch einen: Ich lasse das einfach von meiner Frau machen, dann klappt es auch mit dem Biken


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2014)

Gartenarbeit ist ein Hobby und wird denen überlassen, die Spaß dran haben. 

Ich geh mal noch ein paar Bleche anbraten


----------



## jester81 (8. März 2014)

kann schon sein. meins ist es nicht!! ich werde dazu gezwungen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2014)




----------



## jester81 (9. März 2014)

ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour! Ich habe den Garten aufgeräumt, den Zaun gestrichen und die Terrasse gekärchert!!! Das war so viel besser als im Wald zu spielen...nicht!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. März 2014)

Jetzt mach wenigstens ein Poserfoto: Mein Haus, mein Garten, mein Hochdruckreiniger


----------



## Zelle (10. März 2014)

... und im Hintergrund Deine Frau mit der Peitsche in der Hand


----------



## jester81 (10. März 2014)

Fotos werde ich davon nicht machen. Ich möchte nicht das ihr seht wie ich weine... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jester81 (13. März 2014)

so Jungs, wie sieht es Sonntag aus? hab extra jetzt schon Freigang angemeldet...



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2014)

Hoffentlich findet sich kein Laub in den Zierpflanzen
Ich werde wahrscheinlich dabei sein, garantiere aber nicht, dass ich meine Hausarbeit bis dahin fertig habe.


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2014)

Sonntag klingt gut.


----------



## jester81 (13. März 2014)

hoffentlich wird es nicht zu nass.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2014)

Soll nicht regenen, nur ein kaum Sonne. Such nicht schon wieder nach Ausreden


----------



## jester81 (13. März 2014)

ne ne, meinetwegen kann es schütten wie aus Eimern! ich bin da!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2014)

Ich nicht....


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2014)

Heißt das komplette Absage? Oder nur bei Regen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2014)

Nur bei Regen, Herzchen


----------



## jester81 (13. März 2014)

wollt schon anfangen zu jammern..

aber es regnet ja nicht!!!!

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (13. März 2014)

Egal wie das Wetter ist, ob Regen, Schnee, Sturm, Hundekot ... ich bin auf jeden Fall nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (15. März 2014)

Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit? bin offen für Vorschläge.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (15. März 2014)

Ich richte mich nach Malte.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2014)

13:30 Uhr KH? Ich muss pennen. Habe die letzten 3 Nächte jeweils bis 3oder 4 gearbeitet.


----------



## hasardeur (15. März 2014)

Wer kommt noch alles? Wenn es bei Jester, dem Lord und mir bleibt, bringe ich evtl. noch meinen Sohnemann mit. Dann wird es aber eher eine gemütliche Tour, keine Hatz.
In dem Fall fahre ich dann wohl auch.


----------



## jester81 (15. März 2014)

gemütlich klingt gut... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jester81 (15. März 2014)

also 13:30 an der Hütte!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2014)

...wenns nicht regnet...


----------



## jester81 (15. März 2014)

ach was.. das ist nur Wasser!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2014)

eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2014)

@hasardeur : Wer fährt und wann?


----------



## hasardeur (15. März 2014)

Sohnemann kneift. Wenn Du magst, darfst Du also fahren. Wenn ich fahren soll, schreib 'ne SMS.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2014)

Passt. Ich hole dich 12:45 ab, aber nur, wenns nicht regnet.


----------



## Bikerboy552 (16. März 2014)

hallo zusammen bin neu in der Gegend und suche Leute zum biken. Wohne bei Neu Wulmstorf wo seid ihr denn so unterwegs. Bin aus Stuttgart und gut auf dem Bike unterwegs.


----------



## hasardeur (16. März 2014)

13:30 Kärntner Hütte (wenn es nicht regnet). Liegt direkt an der B73 und ist DER Startpunkt in den Harburger Bergen (einfach mal Tante Googel fragen). Wenn Du Lust hast, komm nachher vorbei. Wir kommen mit einem blauen Nissan XTrail mit WL-Kennzeichen. Bikes müssten ein schwarzes Propain, ein blaues Cotic und ein weißes Alutech sein.


----------



## hasardeur (16. März 2014)

ABSAGE: Uns ist es zu ekelig draussen un dwir widmen uns anderen Dingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (16. März 2014)

da ihr ja nicht wolltet, bin ich alleine gefahren! war gar nicht so schlimm! ich habe jetzt auch diesen ominösen Karlstein gefunden, zum Beweis gibt es ein Foto.







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerboy552 (17. März 2014)

ui ich were mitgefahren ihr hattet aber abgesagt.


----------



## jester81 (17. März 2014)

war ne spontane Entscheidung von mir zu fahren. Beim nächsten mal dann.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (18. März 2014)

So Leute, ich will am Donnerstag wieder. Wahrscheinlich geht es so um 17 Uhr an der Kärtner-Hütte los. Will jemand mit?


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (18. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema hier läuft ja unter der Überschrift "Enduro und Freeride". Wäre ich hier mit einem Trailbike mit 130 mm Federweg also an der falschen Adresse oder fahrt Ihr im Grunde auch "normale" Runden durch die HaBe's? Würde mich nicht als Endurofahrer und keines Falls als Freerider bezeichnen.  

Schöne Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Zelle (18. März 2014)

Ist wie CC, nur langsamer 

Fahr einfach mal mit, hier gibt es ja eigentlich nichts, wo man nicht auch drumherumfahren kann.


----------



## hasardeur (18. März 2014)

Veto, ist nicht wie CC...viel lustiger


----------



## jester81 (18. März 2014)

mehr so wie im Wald Fahrradfahren.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LowRider4711 (18. März 2014)

Zelle schrieb:


> So Leute, ich will am Donnerstag wieder. Wahrscheinlich geht es so um 17 Uhr an der Kärtner-Hütte los. Will jemand mit?


18:33 Uhr geht die Sonne unter. Fährst du dann mit Licht weiter?


----------



## Zelle (18. März 2014)

Ja, ich fahre dann mit Licht weiter. Erst durch die Berge und dann nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinlandkiter (18. März 2014)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ist wie CC, nur langsamer
> 
> Fahr einfach mal mit, hier gibt es ja eigentlich nichts, wo man nicht auch drumherumfahren kann.



 Das ist allerdings wahr!   Dann werde ich mich vielleicht mal bei nächster Gelegenheit anhängen...

Gruß


----------



## juju752 (20. März 2014)

@Zelle Moin,
will heute auch ne Runde ab der KH starten, wann willst du denn heute genau starten? Schick dir nochmal ne PN mit meiner Handynummer.
Gruß, 
Julian


----------



## Bikerboy552 (20. März 2014)

hi ohh man würde mich so gerne heute mit anschließen und muss arbeiten, hoffentlich ist beim nächsten mal das wetter auch so geil.


----------



## Zelle (20. März 2014)

Ich denke, dass ich so um 17:00 an der KH bin, vielleicht etwas früher. @juju752: Meine Nummer solltest Du jetzt auch haben.


----------



## N-E-M-O (22. März 2014)

Moin Moin männers 
Bin relativ neu hier im Forum und auch kein ganzes Jahr aufm bike. Suche ne mitfahrgelegenheut mit Ortskenntnissen für die HaBe's. Kondition und Technik ist nicht die beste aber da bin ich ja hier richtig


----------



## ripcord (22. März 2014)

Wo kommst Du denn her ... jetzt bezgl. Anfahrt zu den HaBe? Wollte eigentlich morgen los.


----------



## N-E-M-O (22. März 2014)

Aus seevetal. Fahre ca ne viertel Std mit dem Auto. Von wo soll es denn los gehen?


----------



## hasardeur (22. März 2014)

Wann, wo morgen? Bin noch am überlegen, aber eigentlich juckt es wieder...


----------



## jester81 (22. März 2014)

vielleicht kann ich auch. Lust habe ich nämlich immer!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2014)

Würde auch ne kleine Tour machen.


----------



## N-E-M-O (22. März 2014)

Ist 12 okay?


----------



## ripcord (22. März 2014)

12 ist ein bisschen früh ... 1300 Kärntner Hütte ... was sacht der Rest???


----------



## hasardeur (22. März 2014)

Passt.....Malte?


----------



## jester81 (22. März 2014)

mh, ich schaffe es erst zu um 14:30. vielleicht kommt ihr ja während der Runde nochmal an der kh dann zufällig vorbei...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ripcord (22. März 2014)

Soo, jetzt mal Nägel mit Köpfen ... WANN, WO UND WER denn nun morgen ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2014)

Jupp. 13:00 passt, aber bitte nicht so lange. Soll ich dich 12:15 abholen?


----------



## jester81 (22. März 2014)

ich ab 14:30 +- ein paar Minuten ab kh. solltet ihr dann dort vorbei kommen schließe ich mich euch an. andernfalls fahre ich eben alleine.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## N-E-M-O (22. März 2014)

Dann bin ich auch dabei. Freu mich


----------



## ripcord (22. März 2014)

@ Lord Shadow
Nee ... brauchste nicht. Fahr dann von der KH aus nach Heimfeld, hab da noch ´ne Einladung. Aber danke fürs Angebot.

@N-E-M-O 
Kennste die Kärntner Hütte ... passt das bei Dir??


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2014)

Du warst auch nicht gemeint sondern @hasardeur .


----------



## N-E-M-O (22. März 2014)

Ja ich denk ich finde das. Navi sei dank. Zeit passt. Dann also um 13 Uhr an der KH


----------



## hasardeur (22. März 2014)

Jupp, 12:15 bei mir.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2014)

Gutknut.


----------



## jester81 (22. März 2014)

vielleicht dann ja bis morgen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ripcord (24. März 2014)

Moin ... was für Kurzentschlossene. Will heute Nachmittag eine Runde durch die HaBe drehen. Wer will, kann gerne mit ... Treffpunkt und Zeit sind mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (24. März 2014)

ripcord schrieb:


> Moin ... was für Kurzentschlossene. Will heute Nachmittag eine Runde durch die HaBe drehen. Wer will, kann gerne mit ... Treffpunkt und Zeit sind mir egal.



Sind heute Nachmittag wohl auch mit ca. 3 Leuten unterwegs. Treffpunkt wäre bei uns der Wendehammer an der Heimfelder Straße. Uhrzeit noch nicht fest.


----------



## ripcord (24. März 2014)

Wo is´n das???


----------



## µ_d (24. März 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Schie%C3%9Fbahn/@53.4602103,9.9345926,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x47b1906747f47441:0x43dc245b65bd879 
von der Sbahn Heimfeld gut erreichbar.


----------



## Bikerboy552 (24. März 2014)

hallo wollte mal fragen ob hier auch schichtarbeiter sind die z.b. wie diese woche spätschicht haben und vormittags biken würden.


----------



## Zelle (25. März 2014)

Männer, wie sieht's aus mit einer lustigen Waldrunde morgen oder übermorgen so ab 17 Uhr? Wenn morgen, dann muss ich das am besten noch heuteabend wissen. Hätte auch noch ein zweites Licht, falls es mal wieder etwas länger dauert 

Gruß
Kai


----------



## ripcord (25. März 2014)

Muss leider morgen dem HSV beim Abstiegskampf zuschauen !


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2014)

*gröhl*Hamburg zweite Liga, wann steigst du endlich ab *gröhl*

Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag wäre ich zum Biken zu haben, gerne auch in der Heide.


----------



## ripcord (27. März 2014)

Will heute Nachmittag so gegen 1400/1500 los ... falls einer Bock hat!?!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerboy552 (27. März 2014)

hallo hat jemand für den so schon geplant, hätte da endlich mal zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (29. März 2014)

Ich bin für dieses Wochenende komplett raus.

Viel Spaß und genießt die Sonne


----------



## Bikerboy552 (30. März 2014)

hat jemand vor heute noch ne tour zu fahren??


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2014)

Ja, nachher 1,5 Stunden über den Töpps.


----------



## hasardeur (31. März 2014)

Bin kommendes WE im Harz. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, könnte ich auch mal Guiden.... Ansonsten dreht eie schöne Runde ohne mich


----------



## Spacetime (1. April 2014)

Wir sind Andreasberg Sonntag, bischen enduro fahren


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2014)

MSB X-Trails? Wäre klasse. Vielleicht kann ich das einrichten.....Ab wann seid Ihr da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (1. April 2014)

wir fahren ca. 7:30 in Hamburg los, denke 10:30 spätestens


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2014)

Werden wahrscheinlich auch kommen. Dann halte ich mal nach Deinem Smart Ausschau....


----------



## juju752 (1. April 2014)

ist jetzt ein touran.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2014)

@Spacetime : Hättest du doch noch Platz für mich? Eine Runde Enduro am Sonntag muss drin sein


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2014)

juju752 schrieb:


> ist jetzt ein touran.



Aber noch immer Pinneberger Kennzeichen?

@malte: Wenn kein Platz für Dein Bike bleibt, kann ich es evtl. mitnehmen. Müsstest Du nur bis Freitagnachmitttag zu mir bringen.


----------



## juju752 (2. April 2014)

ich glaube das auto ist schon voll, sind schon zu dritt. Ist immernoch PI-Kennzeichen.


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2014)

Könnt Ihr Malte so mitnehmen? Wie gesagt, Radl kann ich am Freitag schon mitnehmen und auf dem Rückweg kann Malte auch bei mir mitfahren.


----------



## juju752 (2. April 2014)

wir fahren mit mehreren autos. ich klär das mal.


----------



## Spacetime (2. April 2014)

Moin Malte, 

muss ich mal sehen. Eigentlich sind wir voll, aber Alena weiss noch nicht ob sie wirklich kann. 
Ich frage sie heute abend mal beim Nightride(Hütte, 18:00) wie es bei ihr denn so aussieht wegen arbeit. 
Melde mich dann bei dir. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2014)

Macht mal keinen Aufwand wegen mir, wenn`s nicht klappt bin ich auch nicht übermäßig unglücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (2. April 2014)

achwo ich gebe dir bescheid


----------



## gnss (2. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bin kommendes WE im Harz. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, könnte ich auch mal Guiden.... Ansonsten dreht eie schöne Runde ohne mich


In welcher Ecke bist du denn?


----------



## atypus (3. April 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Macht mal keinen Aufwand wegen mir, wenn`s nicht klappt bin ich auch nicht übermäßig unglücklich.


evtl. Samstag Nachmittag HaBes?


----------



## jester81 (3. April 2014)

Samstag nachmittag wäre ich vielleicht dabei in den HaBes.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> In welcher Ecke bist du denn?



Ich bin immer in Wernigerode (meine alte Heimat) und fahre hauptsächlich im Umfeld des Hohnekamms. Dieses WE haben wir uns jetzt aber für die MSB X-Trails in St. Andreasberg verabredet (Sonntag ab ca. 10:00 Uhr).


----------



## Spacetime (3. April 2014)

Jo Steffen Malte ist raus. Ich komme mit den Sachsenwaldpionieren.


----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2014)

Schade ...Freue mich aber auf Euch...Meinen Sohnemann nehme ich auch mit. Der freut sich schon wahnsinnig. Wir waren im Herbst schon einmal dort.


----------



## Spacetime (3. April 2014)

Jo perfekt, wir uns auch !


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2014)

War ein geiler Tag und Wetter war auch 1A. Es sind mittlerweile auch eine neue D/H-Strecke (die 3.), ein schöner Abschluss-Sprung auf den Trailstrecken und noch ein paar Änderungen zum Vorjahr entstanden. Weiter Ausbauten sind schon sichtbar und werden sicher bald fertig sein.

Insgesamt gibt es also 3 Trail-Strecken und 3 D/H-Strecken. Vor allem bei den Preisen (Tagesticket 22€) lohnt es sich immer mehr, dort hinzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (7. April 2014)

Es war eine Freude dir und deinem Kurzen auf der Vier vom Lift aus zuzusehen.


----------



## Zelle (7. April 2014)

Das klingt echt gut. Nächstes Mal bin ich auch gern dabei, wenn es passt. Ich war gestern in Winterberg, vorgestern in der Pfalz, war auch schön


----------



## jester81 (9. April 2014)

Geht am Wochenende eigentlich was?
In Harz will ich auch noch mal, muß mir nur nen neuen Fullface besorgen.


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2014)

jester81 schrieb:


> Geht am Wochenende eigentlich was?
> In Harz will ich auch noch mal, muß mir nur nen neuen Fullface besorgen.



Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern, dass Du so entstellt aussiehst....keine Angst, die Harzer sind tolerant 

Wochenende radeln klingt übrigens super.


----------



## jester81 (9. April 2014)

ach wie nett von dir...
du hast mich noch nicht wirklich angeguckt, dann würdest du das mit dem FF verstehen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zelle (9. April 2014)

Stimmt, FF beim Jester ist absolut unterstützenswert. Wir sollten sammeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2014)

Ich habe gehört, es gab Kollateralschäden im Harz?


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2014)

Ja, aber bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren. Ein 130mm Carver Rahmen hat nicht überlebt - Genickbruch


----------



## jester81 (9. April 2014)

hoffentlich nur Materialschaden.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2014)

Ja


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2014)

Glück gehabt

Willst du eigentlich noch zum Reifenwechsel kommen? Hinterher Biken am Töps? Sonntag später Mittag vielleicht?


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2014)

Dann lass mal morgen schnacken, wenn meine Familie wieder im Land ist. Evtl. So. zu Euch mit Familie. Mädels gehen reiten und die Jungs biken. Räder können wir dann auch noch wechseln.


----------



## marc_g_r (11. April 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich werde aus HH zu Harz am Sonntag bis Mittwoch. Hat jemand was zu kommen? Haben Sie Empfehlungen (Lieblingsstrecke, Tipps ...) Danke!


----------



## jester81 (12. April 2014)

ca. 16:00 - 16:15 bin ich an der KH, falls sich jemand anschließen will.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2014)

Wir fahren ab ca. 13:00 eine Runde über den Töps ab Jesteburg.


----------



## jester81 (13. April 2014)

wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. April 2014)

Sorry Habe hier nichtmehr reingeschaut. Vielleicht das nächste Mal?


----------



## jester81 (13. April 2014)

nicht schlimm, ich bin trotzdem ne schöne Runde gefahren. das Jahr ist ja noch lang.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2014)

Mal was anderes: Hat jemand noch einen Dämpfer in 216x63 rumliegen? Ich muss meinen Vivid Air einschicken und da SI keine Garantieabwicklung mehr für SRAM macht, direkt nach Schweinfurt. Wie die sich da anstellen und wie schell das geht weiß ich leider nicht und würde daher gern irgendwas als Zwischenlösung einbauen. Egal ob Cool (mind. 450er Feder) oder Luft. Ich würde auch eine Art Leihgebühr zahlen.


----------



## ripcord (14. April 2014)

Ich hätte noch nen Fox RP 23 in passender Einbaulänge rumliegen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2014)

Ja klasse, kann ich mir den leihen? Bist Du wieder in der Gegend? Ich schicke Dir 'ne Nachricht mit Tel.Nr.


----------



## Zelle (17. April 2014)

Männer, wie sieht es bei euch die Tage aus mit Wald-Radwandern?


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2014)

Ich immer...wann konkret?


----------



## Zelle (17. April 2014)

Morgen würde ich wohl so gegen 10 losrollen, es sei denn es ergibt sich noch was spannendes


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2014)

Hast Du Dir mal den Wetterbericht angesehen? Morgen wird es nicht so toll, ab Samstag um so besser. Wie sieht es also Samstagnachmittag aus? Ab Mittag könnte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (17. April 2014)

Samstag ist auch gut! Können ja mal gucken wer noch so mit will und dann festlegen wo wir fahren.


----------



## Zelle (18. April 2014)

Hattest recht, heute war nass  

Wie sieht's denn morgen aus ... wer will morgen noch auf's Rad? Malte, was ist mit Dir? Bei mir würde es am besten am späten Nachmittag / gegen Abend passen. Denn kann ich noch in Ruhe alles beim Baumarkt zusammensuchen und die Feiertage zum Heimwerken nutzen.


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2014)

Nachmittag klingt gut, aber nicht so spät, auch wenn es schon länger hell bleibt. Also ab wann und ab wo?....ach ja, und wer alles? Wenn es die Heidetruppe bleibt, könnten wir auch Seevetrail, Wilseder Berg und Co. fahren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. April 2014)

Morgen nix gut. Was ist mit Sonntag Nachmittag / früher Abend?


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2014)

Ich würde gern beide Tage fahren. Wenn also morgen niemand dazu kommt, mit Zelle und Sonntag mit Dir (und wer noch will).


----------



## Spacetime (18. April 2014)

Morgen würde ich mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2014)

Wann wo treffen? Wenn HaBe, könnte ich fahren.


----------



## Zelle (19. April 2014)

Harburger Berge klingt gut (KH?). 16 Uhr noch ok, oder zu spät?


----------



## Spacetime (19. April 2014)

Jo bei mir ist das zu spät wegen osterfeuer. Aber wie ihr wollt. Ich werde so gegen Mittag. 13:00 / 14:00


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2014)

16:00 Uhr ist schon recht spät. Für HaBe sicher zu spät. Geht es auch früher?


----------



## Zelle (19. April 2014)

Ok, dann sagen wir 14 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte und ich versuche es zu schaffen (kann aber nichts versprechen). Glaube, ich habe mir mal wieder zu viel vorgenommen. Wenn 13 Uhr für euch viel besser ist, dann mache ich heute einfach entspannt und gehe abends eine Runde laufen.

Habt ihr auch schon über eine Zeit für morgen gesprochen?

Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2014)

14Uhr KH klingt gut. Soll ich Dich mit dem Auto abholen? Morgen wäre mir eine Heiderunde lieber. Entweder noch vor 12 oder gern 16 Uhr. Strecke evtl. Seevetrail - Undeloh - Wilseder Berg - Totengrund und zurück.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. April 2014)

16:00


----------



## Zelle (19. April 2014)

Steffen, mitnehmen gerne. Aber muss mich ja nicht ganz abholen. Liegt irgendwas auf Deinem Weg wo ich dazusteigen kann?


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2014)

Sie haben Post!


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2014)

Also nachher 14:00 Uhr KH und morgen dann 16:00 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (19. April 2014)

@Spacetime: Fahren nun los ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2014)

Ich bin morgen ab ~15h zuhause, und kann dann entsprechend wieder los. Auch gerne ein paar km mehr.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2014)

Bin dann mal um 16:00 bei dir


----------



## Zelle (20. April 2014)

Ich werde dann wohl noch Berge von Kuchen verspeisen ... sollte ich doch früher zurück kommen, rufe ich nochmal durch und schließe mich an


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2014)

Aber nicht während der Fahrt dann Ballast abwerfen


----------



## ripcord (25. April 2014)

Moin allerseits ... falls jemand Bock hat, will heute so gegen 1400 in die HaBe.


----------



## Zelle (25. April 2014)

Klingt gut ... wo können wir uns treffen? Werde mit dem Auto kommen, bin daher flexibel.


----------



## ripcord (25. April 2014)

Parkplatz Karlstein ... 1400???


----------



## Zelle (25. April 2014)

Geht dann klar, bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2014)

Schon jemand Pläne für Samstag oder Sonntag? Sonntag ist vom Wetter wohl besser.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2014)

... und Zotti muss Samstag zur Uni. Also Sonntag.


----------



## Zelle (25. April 2014)

Habe noch keinen Plan, aber aufs Rad will ich beide Tage. Bin für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## ripcord (25. April 2014)

Sonntag hört sich gut an.


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2014)

Na dann...wo geht es hin und wann geht es los?

Malte: Ich bräuchte dann nochmal Deine P6....meine Reverb ist zusammen mit dem Vivid gerade auf dem Weg "nach Hause".


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2014)

Oh Mann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (25. April 2014)

Dann morgen schnell, schmutzig, alleine. Wo denn am Sonntag?


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2014)

Ich hätte mal Lust auf was anderes, als HaBe.....aber was? Deister?


----------



## Zelle (26. April 2014)

Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, aber ich denke morgen wird mir das dann zu viel / zu zeitlang. Wenn die Masse für Deister ist, dann beuge ich mich der "Masse" oder fahre eine Runde vor meiner Haustür. 

Wer ist denn jetzt morgen eigentlich dabei? Steffen, Malte, Kai, Kai ... ?


----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2014)

Deister war nur so eine Idee.....wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich da gern meinen Vivid und die Reverb wieder am Rad haben. Die Leihgabe von Ripcord ist zwar Gold wert, aber ich habe auch feststellen müssen, was für ein geiler Dämpfer der Vivid ist.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine andere Idee, als Deister. Heide? Lüneburg? Sachsenwald?.....zur Not eben wieder HaBe


----------



## Zelle (26. April 2014)

Ich bin dann für Heide, Töps, Höllenschlucht oder Wilsederberg ... oder alles in einer Tour


----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2014)

Läßt sich bestimmt vereinen....wann Start? Malte?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. April 2014)

Später! Aber dabei. Wobei ich nach meiner Woche mit 1,5 Stunden leben kann, auch da ich um 18:00 wieder beim Klettern sein muss.


----------



## ripcord (26. April 2014)

Ich bin leider raus ... die Madame hat ganz großes mit mir vor! Aber wo auch immer Ihr jetzt fahrt ... viel Spaß !


----------



## Zelle (26. April 2014)

Ok. Sagt einfach wann und wo ... wenn es mir dann nicht reicht, kann ich ja noch was ranhängen  

@ripcord: Wir hatten mit Dir auch großes vor ... aber da können wir wohl nicht mithalten. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Spacetime (27. April 2014)

jemand heute nachmittag unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. April 2014)

Habe gerade mit Malte telefoniert. Wird wohl eher 'ne kurze Angelegenheit im näheren Umfeld.


----------



## Zelle (27. April 2014)

Ok ... dann macht mal  War vorhin schon eine Runde laufen ... irgendwie würde ich dann im Luafe des Tages faul. 

Nächstes Wochenende sind @Minion und @Dave-o hier. Dann wird auf jeden Fall viel gefahren.

Viel Spaß euch und noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## hasardeur (27. April 2014)

Ja, auf jeden Fall.

Phil, wann fährt Ihr mal wieder in den Deister?

Wochenende 9.-11. Mai werde ich übrigens wieder im Harz sein, falls jemand Lust auf eine nette Enduro-Runde oder MSB-X-Trails hat.


----------



## Spacetime (27. April 2014)

also geplant sind nächstes wochenende 4 Tage bikepark 
dann wieder jedes wochenende
Melde mich Steffen, war auch nicht mehr seit MSBX


----------



## ripcord (1. Mai 2014)

Fährt denn die nächsten Tage einer ... und wenn ja ... WANN und WO???


----------



## Zelle (1. Mai 2014)

Ja, habe am Wochenende einiges vor, da @Minion (Wolfgang) und @Dave-o (David) hier sind:

*Samstag* wollen wir von hier aus mit dem Rad in die Harburger Berge, eine Tour ca. 3 Stunden fahren, und dann wieder zurück. Ich denke, dass eine Startzeit von so 11, 12 oder 13 Uhr in den Harburger Bergen ganz gut wäre. Wer ist noch dabei?

*Sonntag* geht's dann recht früh los, da die beiden nachmittags wieder zurück in den verregneten Süd-Westen wollen. Wir werden direkt vor meiner Haustür starten und ein paar Trails mitnehmen, aber auch einfach viel Strecke machen. Denke, dass wir so 4 Stunden unterwegs sein werden. Wenn Du Lust hast, kann ich Dir gerne die Startkoordinaten zuschicken.

Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (1. Mai 2014)

Andersrum würde mir besser passen....ansonsten schaut mal , ob Ihr am Sonntag bei mir vorbei kommen könnt, auf dem Weg vllt. Malte abholt und mich mitnehmt (Seevetrail > Wilseder Berg....?) und so weiter.
Kay kann dann gern zu mir kommen (mit Auto?).


----------



## Zelle (1. Mai 2014)

Anders rum war die Startorte angeht ist möglich. Samstag gibt es auch von der Zeit her keine Limits, Hauptsache irgendwann abends am Grill. Sonntag könnte man auch früh in den Harburger Bergen starten und David und Wolfgang fahren dann direkt von dort. Also alles möglich. 

Sonntag können wir uns aonst auch irgendwo treffen, wollen hier erst ein paar Schlenker fahren und dann über Hanstedt und Töps zum Wilsederberg und am Seevetrail zurück ... ginge aber auch anders rum.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2014)

Ich finde die Idee für Samstag gut, gerne auch früh, so dass ich um 15:00 wieder in Emsen sein kann. Würde dann am Karlstein zu euch stoßen, da ich ein Rad ausliefern muss. Müsste dann 14:40 wieder am Karlstein sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (1. Mai 2014)

Dann also um 11 am Karlstein? Wer noch?


----------



## ripcord (1. Mai 2014)

Also Sonntag früh HaBe hört sich gut an. Samstag kann ich leider nicht ... muss dem HSV beim Abstieg zuschauen ! 

Fährt denn morgen einer oder bin ich der einzige der ´nen Brückentag hat?!?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2014)

11? Sind wir dann noch 3,5 Stunden in den HaBe unterwegs? Sonst eher 12.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Mai 2014)

Samstag kann ich auch nicht. Sonntag wäre ich dabei, aber sagte ich ja schon.


----------



## ripcord (1. Mai 2014)

Also Sonntag 11:00 für 'ne Runde in den HaBe hört sich gut an. Treffpunkt ... "Teilnehmer"??


----------



## Zelle (2. Mai 2014)

Ok Malte, treffen wir uns dann morgen um 12 am Karsteinparkplatz? Dann machen wir Sonntag planmäßig die Heidetour bei Sonnenaufgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (2. Mai 2014)

bei einer frühen sonntagsrunde würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen. wo und wann wäre den Treffen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Mai 2014)

Ich werde um 12:00 beim Karlstein sein
Sonntag sage ich mal nix zu, ggf. spontan.


----------



## Zelle (2. Mai 2014)

Alles klar 

@jester81, Sonntag geht's wohl so zwischen 9 und 10 in Asendorf los. Den genauen Treffpunkt kann ich Dir schicken, wenn Du willst. Wird allerdings auch viel Strecke zwischen den einzelnen interessanten "Trails".


----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2014)

Wann würdet Ihr dann am Sonntag bei mir sein können? Wenn es eher auf dem Rückweg läge, würde ich irgendwas eigenes planen. Wäre nicht schlimm, habe eh Bereitschaft....ist dann immer ein bisschen Zockerei mit Biken.


----------



## ripcord (2. Mai 2014)

Also wenn es so gegen 10 losgeht, wäre ich auch mit dabei ... nur nicht zu früh !


----------



## Zelle (2. Mai 2014)

Können das eigentlich recht flexibel gestalten, einiges ist hier vor der Haustür ... Da ist es egal ob wir es am Ende oder am Anfang machen. Steffen, wann würde es Dir denn am besten passen?


----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2014)

10 Uhr wäre prima.


----------



## Zelle (2. Mai 2014)

Alles klar. Kriegen wir hin


----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn Ihr ein paar Minuten später kommt, ist es auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Zelle (2. Mai 2014)

Auch das kriegen wir bestimmt hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (3. Mai 2014)

Wo wollen wir uns denn treffen, kenn' mich in der Gegend nicht so aus?


----------



## jester81 (3. Mai 2014)

eine Adresse wäre schön, dann finde ich da auch hin.


----------



## juju752 (3. Mai 2014)

Fährt jetzt einer morgen ne Runde in den HaBes? Steig da nicht mehr durch!


----------



## ripcord (3. Mai 2014)

So wie ich das sehe nicht, zumindest nicht aus diesem Forenkreis . Wo es jetzt allerdings losgeht, ist noch nicht ganz klar .. mir zumindest ... grundsätzlich aber Niedersachsen!


----------



## Zelle (3. Mai 2014)

Steffen, kannst Du für Jester und Co. einen Treffpunkt vorschlagen? Bahnhof, bei Dir ... ?


----------



## jester81 (3. Mai 2014)

ich komme mit dem Auto. wäre also gut, wenn man am Schluss da auch wieder ankommt.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2014)

Ja, kommt einfach zu mir nach Holm-Seppensen.

Kay, ich schicke Dir 'ne SMS mit meiner Adresse
Jester: schick mir mal eine PN mit deiner Telefonnummer, dann kriegst Du auch eine SMS


----------



## ripcord (3. Mai 2014)

Alles klar, so machen wirs!


----------



## jester81 (3. Mai 2014)

hab mal was gesendet mal schauen ob das angekommen ist. bin gerade unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2014)

Komm Ihr beide jeweils mit Auto oder gemeinsam?


----------



## jester81 (3. Mai 2014)

ich denke jeweils. ich komm ja aus norderstedt. in meinem cuore hab ich auch nur platz für mich und mein Rad...


----------



## Zelle (8. Mai 2014)

So langsam erholen sich meine Beine wieder  Wie sieht's denn bei euch am Wochenende aus? Samstag will ich auf jeden Fall, Sonntag dann vielleicht trocknen.


----------



## Mantasy (8. Mai 2014)

Moin, ich wollte mal Hallo sagen. Wir sind Sonntags immer mit ca. 4-6 Buddys in den HaBes unterwegs. Ich selber war diese Jahr schon zwei mal St. Andreasberg einmal Hahnenklee und ein mal Braunlage.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2014)

Bin im Harz und fahre dort


----------



## Zelle (9. Mai 2014)

Geschieht Dir recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2014)

War mehr eine Einladung.....Wenn Ihr es schafft, um 10:00 Uhr in Wernigerode zu sein, nehme ich Euch mit


----------



## Toby_1987 (9. Mai 2014)

Hey Jungs,

fange gerade mein Praktikum in Hamburg an. Möchte hier aber weiter meiner Passion Mountainbike nachgehen. Nachdem ich zunächst dachte, dass hier im Flachland nicht allzu viel los ist bin ich auf euren Thread gestoßen.

Könnt ihr mal Kurz schildern wie das bei euch so abläuft. Wo sind Spots wo man in Hamburg gut biken kann, gibts dazu vlt sogar ein paar Videos auf YouTube? Ich selbst wohne in Bramfeld was ja schon etwas weiter außerhalb ist.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Tobi


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2014)

Das ist ziemlich einfach, weil überschaubar und läßt sich wohl am besten so beschreiben: südlich der Elbe und östlich von HH. Im Detail: Sachsenwald, Harburger Berge, Nordheide, Gegend um Lüneburg.
Wir sind meistens in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs. Das ist das größte Gebiet mit den meisten Trails. Treffpunkte sind entweder an der Kärntner Hütte (B73) oder am Karlstein (Rosengartenstrasse = zwischen B75 und B3).
Da einige von uns dort wohnen, sind wir auch häufig in der Nordheide, grob im Dreieck Buchholz-Jesteburg-Wilseder Berg unterwegs.

Am besten, du schaust hier öfter rein und hängst Dich einfach mal an die Truppe ran.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Mai 2014)

Jemand Interesse an nem Satz aktueller Fat Albert 2.4 Snakeskin, max 200km gelaufen?


----------



## Toby_1987 (13. Mai 2014)

Hey Jungs,

wollte heute mal das Areal am Waseberg erkunden und schauen was Hamburg dort so zu bieten hat. Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?

Start ist gegen 17 Uhr, Treffpunkt kann individuell vereinbart werden!

MfG Tobi


----------



## Mantasy (13. Mai 2014)

Wo ist denn der Wasenberg?


----------



## T_N_T (13. Mai 2014)

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=waseb...=de&ei=rdtxU4PHG8jG7AatyIC4DQ&ved=0CDQQ8gEwAQ

Ich würde empfehlen gleich die Harburger Berge zu erkunden. "Echtes" MTB-feeling kommt am Waseberg und Umgebung bei mir nicht auf.


----------



## Spacetime (13. Mai 2014)

bin heute mit einem Kollegen an der Kärtner Hütte so gegen  18:15 je nach staulage


----------



## Toby_1987 (14. Mai 2014)

Gibt es am Poppenbüttler Schuttberg eigentlich auch ein paar Trails? 
Wenn nicht hat jemand Lust dort mit der Hake mal ein paar Linien reinzuziehen?


----------



## jester81 (14. Mai 2014)

meinst du den Müllberg an der hummelsbüttler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby_1987 (14. Mai 2014)

Der Hügel am Hummelsee


----------



## jester81 (14. Mai 2014)

dann meinen wir den gleichen. ja da soll es schon ein paar Trails geben, aus der Facebook Gruppe fahren da manchmal welche. ich bin da noch nicht gefahren, obwohl um die Ecke.


----------



## juju752 (15. Mai 2014)

Jemand heute Abend Bock auf eine kleine Enduro-Feierabendrunde?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2014)

Eher morgen Abend. Wir könnten uns irgendwo in HH treffen und dann via HaBe nach Buchholz fahren, wenn Du Lust hast. (Kommst Du nicht auch von dort?)


----------



## juju752 (15. Mai 2014)

heute wird das doch nix. bin morgen früh unterwegs. Freitag kann ich nicht.


----------



## juju752 (15. Mai 2014)

@hasardeur 
Kann Freitag Abend leider nicht. Wohne jetzt auch in HH komme nur ursprünglich aus Buchholz.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2014)

Kein Ding...wie sieht es bei Euch allen am Samstag aus? Das bessere Wochenendwetter soll morgen sein.


----------



## Zelle (16. Mai 2014)

Morgen geht bei mir nicht. Sonntag bin ich dann aber unterwegs - wahrscheinlich Töps und umzu.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2014)

Wenn das hier heute nix mehr wird, komme ich morgen mit Dir mit. Wann wo treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (17. Mai 2014)

Und ist es noch was geworden? Ich bin was morgen angeht flexiebel. Können uns hier treffen, und ich zeige Dir mal meine ganze Runde, oder bei Dir mit Höllenbrunspferd oder in der Mitte ... ab 9 bin ich bereit. Geht aber natürlich auch später.

Sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2014)

Wir werden wohl eine Familientour machen. Es gibt ein paar neue Teile an den Rädern meiner Frau und Kinder. Die müssen wir ausprobieren. Vielleicht aber danach noch als Ergänzung eine Runde Höllenbrunspferd? Ich melde mich dann einfach per SMS oder Telefon.


----------



## Mantasy (17. Mai 2014)

Treffen uns um 10:30 für HaBes


----------



## Mantasy (17. Mai 2014)

Parkplatz Eißendorfer Waldweg


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Kriegen wir eine kleine Gruppe zusammen?


----------



## Zelle (24. Mai 2014)

Eine Zweier-Gruppe haben wir hiermit  Raum und Zeit - allea möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (24. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auch mit der Polengruppe unterwegs in den HaBes. Wahrscheinlich wieder 10:30


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2014)

Das ist mir zu früh. 13:00 Uhr wäre prima.


----------



## Mantasy (24. Mai 2014)

Wir sind schon 6, da kann ich die zeit nicht ändern


----------



## Zelle (24. Mai 2014)

@hasardeur, morgen 13:00 Heide? Start bei Dir, bei mir oder irgendwo in der Mitte? Was ist eigentlich aus dem Typen aus Jesteburg geworden, der damals öfters dabei war? Wie hieß der nochmal?


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung, wen Du meinst 

Wenn sich niemand mehr meldet, 13:00 Uhr bei mir. Sonst gern HaBe.


----------



## Zelle (25. Mai 2014)

Ok ... dann warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Zelle (25. Mai 2014)

Na gut  Bin dann so um 14 Uhr bei Dir. Bis denn!


----------



## Mantasy (25. Mai 2014)

Unglaublich anstrengend heute...


----------



## jester81 (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo ihr alle,

ich würde gerne an einem der nächsten Wochenenden in den MSB X-Trail Park fahren. Da es mit mehr Leuten mehr Spaß macht, mal eine Frage in die Runde, ob auch ihr dazu Lust hättet.

Gruß Arne


----------



## Mantasy (28. Mai 2014)

Ich bin Sonntag da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (28. Mai 2014)

da bin ich beim Lauf gegen Rechts dabei...


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2014)

Diese Woche wird das nix bei mir. Vielleicht nächste Woche, ist aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## jester81 (28. Mai 2014)

wir können dann ja mal schauen.


----------



## Zelle (28. Mai 2014)

Nächste Woche könnte es bei mir vielleicht auch klappen. Dieses Wochenende bin ich komplett raus (Junggesellenabschied, zum Glück nicht meiner )


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2014)

Nächste Woche hätte ich eventuell auch Lust. Wobei mir eher nach bikepark ist

Wer fährt das Wochenende? In der Heide und nicht zu lang, muss drei Abende Klettern.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2014)

Achso, Du MUSST drei Abende klettern.....darf ich Dich an Dein Hobby Nr. 1 erinnern? 

Ich bin am 7. & 8. Juni sehr wahrscheinlich im Harz. Ob es zu MSB-X-Trails reicht, muss ich sehen. Bikepark wäre aber auch cool. Ich würde gern mal nach Winterberg, kann momentan nur schlecht planen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2014)

Ja, wir machen einen Kurs, damit der Kollege mich endlich im Vorstieg sichern kann

Wir können ja mal gucken. WiBe wäre ok.


----------



## Toby_1987 (28. Mai 2014)

Morgen einer Bock in den Harburger Bergen. Jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## jester81 (29. Mai 2014)

Winterberg finde ich eigentlich auch gut, glaube aber das ist mir ein bisschen zu weit für einen Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (29. Mai 2014)

Hahnenklee ist am dichtesten. St. Andreasberg finde ich für einsteifer aber schöner. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ripcord (29. Mai 2014)

Für dieses WE bin ich leider auch raus. Wollte am Montag los ... also falls einer Lust hat!


----------



## hasardeur (29. Mai 2014)

Ob nun 250 km bis in den Harz oder 80-90km mehr bis ins Sauerland, macht den Kohl auch nicht fett. Dafür hat WiBe mehr zu bieten als Hanhnenkleeoder Braunlage. Andreasberg ist aber für den Einstieg super. Ich fahre da immer wieder sehr gern hin. Außerdem ist es günstig, wenig überlaufen und die Leute sind sehr freundlich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2014)

Hahnenklee lohnt weder den Sprit noch die Luftkarte. Am Wochenende ist SchuBe eine echte Alternative, wenn man Wurzeln und ein paar steile Passage mag. Braunlage geht immer. WiBe ist halt viel Brechsand und am Wochenende völlig überlaufen, das würde ich vermeiden.
Trailpark ist mir momentan doof. Den ganzen tag Hardtail tut weh, den ganzen Tag DH-Bike aber auch.


----------



## jester81 (29. Mai 2014)

wäre mein erster bikepark besuch. da dachte ich St.andreasberg ist ein guter Einstieg. wobei ich auch nach wibe fahren würde, wenn die Masse dahin fährt.


----------



## hasardeur (29. Mai 2014)

Dann mal ein ganz anderer Vorschlag, auch wenn Malte dann erstmal sein Rocket braucht (oder vor Ort ein Trance mieten)....Trailpark Rabenberg. Das wird aber sicher eine Wochenendtour mit Übernachtung, da gute 500km. Aber dafür ist der "Eintritt" günstig (kein Lift) und genug Spass für 1,5-2Tage. Am Ende wir es dasselbe kosten, wie ein Tag WiBe oder Braunlage. Ist aber ein Trailpark, eben eher Enduro, als FR/DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (29. Mai 2014)

längerfristig können wir das gerne mal in Angriff nehmen. aber in nächster zeit bin ich erst mal für den Tagesausflug in einen der genannten Parks.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2014)

Ich will auch nach Rabenberg, aber kein Rad leihen. Dann hat man einen Leihdübel für viel Geld, der nicht richtig passt und für den man noch richtig zahlen muss, wenn man was zerschießt.


----------



## hasardeur (29. Mai 2014)

Die Preise sind sehr human, ich glaube um 25€/Tag. Und wenn an Deinem Bike was kaputt geht, musst Du es auch zahlen....wobei, mit deinem Fliegengewicht, was soll da passieren


----------



## Mantasy (30. Mai 2014)

Sonntag St. Andreasberg


----------



## Tn124 (3. Juni 2014)

Hi , ich werd morgen mal nach HH fahren und gucken ob man in den Harburger Bergen ein bisschen Bergabspass haben kann. Ich befürchte nur das ich 3-4 Stunden auf den Waldwegen umherirre weil ich nich die geringste Ahnung habe wie es da aussieht und wo man zum Springen und Trailsurfen hinfahren muss. Alles was ich über den Spot weiß ist: "...lass mal morgen bisschen in den HaBe`s Downhill fahren gehen..." . Na Ja, wenn ich Stundenlang an nem Spot geschaufelt und gesägt hätte würd ich das auch nich jedem dahergelaufenen Lyrcaträger auf die Nase binden. Könntet ihr mir trotzdem nen Tipp geben wo ich hinfahren muss. Ich habe geplant mit der S bahn zur Kärntner Hütte zu fahren und dann südlich in den Wald hinein und dann später Richtung Westen zu den Segelfliegern. Ich würd auch gern bei jemanden von euch Local`s mitfahren falls ihr da morgen unterwegs seid. Zu mir : ich bin 27 , fahr n 150/155 Enduro ( war damit aber auch schon in Winterberg - mittlerer Park Drop und so geht gerade noch so) , achso und n bisschen bergab heizen find ich geil. Werd am frühen Nachmittag da sein (Urlaub  ) gegen 13/14 Uhr


----------



## T_N_T (3. Juni 2014)

Dort http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hamburg-harburger-berge.414843/page-123 und auf den nachfolgenden Seiten findest einige Hinweise zum "Orientieren".

Wenn Du auf eigene Faust losziehen willst, dann würde ich versuchen mich jedenfalls grob (über irgendein GPS-Gerät wie Garmin, I-Phone, etc.) an einem GPS-Track zu orientieren.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Tn124 (3. Juni 2014)

Thanks ,man . Wenn ich nur ein I phone statt des Bikes hätte, LOL.


----------



## T_N_T (3. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß zwar nicht so genau, wie Du das meinst, gehe aber davon aus, dass Dir keine GPS-Geräte zur Verfügung stehen. In dem Fall würde ich Dir empfehlen, entweder in der Fischbeker Heide oder in der Neugrabener Heide zu starten und mich von dort aus "voranzutasten".

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir dann eine normale Karte zulegen. Ich meine hier im Forum irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass man im Naturschutz-Info-Haus "Schafstall" (http://www.fischbeker-heide.de/) eine ganz ordentliche Karte bekommen soll, kann es aber selbst nicht bestätigen.

Das gesamte Gebiet ist ziemlich weitläufig und - wie das so ist - verliert man (ich jedenfalls) in bewaldeten hügeligen Gebieten sehr leicht die Orientierung und eiert dann auf irgendwelchen Waldautobahnen umher.


----------



## ripcord (3. Juni 2014)

Also ... wenn Du Deine Tour auf Do legen kannst, biete ich mich gern als "Guide" an .


----------



## P.Dahl (3. Juni 2014)

Hey TN, ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem und suche mir auch grad spaßige FR-Enduro-Deinemutterfährt3rad-Sachen zusammen. (ne Google-Map kommt) Allerdings kenne ich bis auf ein paar Drops und Kicker nicht viel. Samstags und Sonntags wäre ich bei jeder Tour dabei. Empfehlen kann nur ich die Gegend um den Segelflugplatz, den Paul Roth "Downhill" und den Hasselbrack-Trail. Allerdings liegen im Moment auch gerne mal Bäume und Wanderer rum. Daher fahre ich Super-Enduro-mit-Klingel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (3. Juni 2014)

... na da gibts aber noch ´ne Menge mehr... nur leider nicht am Stück. Also muss man immer die eine oder andere "Transferleistung" erbringen. Ist aber wirklich recht schwierig wenn man nicht genau weiß wo man abbiegen muss.


----------



## Tn124 (3. Juni 2014)

Hey danke für´s Guide Angebot. Ich werd´ aber morgen (Mittwoch) fahren. Mal sehen wie die Gegend da so aussieht. Am Wochenende soll ja geiles Wetter werden, vielleicht könnte man sich dann mal Treffen (@ripcord,@P.Dahl).

@TNT Ich hab mir dass Verlinkte mal ausgedruckt . Um nach Hause zu finden sollte es reichen . Die elektronischen Helferlein sind mir zu Teuer .


----------



## Spacetime (4. Juni 2014)

ich werde Samstag eine Runde in den Habes drehen, wenn sich jemand anschliessen will einfach schreiben.

Gruß Phil

P.S. Steffen ich wollte Sonntag bzw. Montag in den Deister


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juni 2014)

Das wäre cool. Wir könnten sowohl Samstag eine Runde HaBe fahren, als auch Deister am So/Mo. Meine Holde würde am Samstag mitkommen. Muss ich aber noch klären. Ich schicke Dir eine PN.


----------



## Spacetime (4. Juni 2014)

Ja Steffen, es kristalliert sich Montag Schulenberg Bikepark und Sonntag eine Runde Deister heraus.

Samstag werde ich dennoch Habes machen.


----------



## Spacetime (4. Juni 2014)

Achso wenn jemand lust hat mit Schulenberg mich einfach anschreiben oder hier. Ich bin fast immer unterwegs.


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juni 2014)

Ein Dienstwagen ist was feines...nicht wahr?


----------



## Spacetime (4. Juni 2014)

besonders wenn der Arbeitgeber den Sprit übernimmt 

P.S. hab jetzt ein Touran


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß, hattest Du in Andreasberg schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juni 2014)

Schube finde ich ganz gut


----------



## ripcord (4. Juni 2014)

Also Samstag HaBe wäre ich auch mit dabei.


----------



## Spacetime (4. Juni 2014)

Ja Malte melde dich einfach!

Wann wollt ihr Samstag Habes ? Mir ist das total egal ... gegen mittag ?


----------



## jester81 (4. Juni 2014)

wenn ich Ausgang bekomme... bin ich Samstag mit dabei.


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juni 2014)

Samstag wird doch nix, es sei denn, wir starten erst gegen 15:00 Uhr an der Kärnter Hütte bzw. 14:30 Uhr am Karlstein.

Sonntag Deister würde ich gern mitkommen. Wann soll es losgehen?


----------



## Tn124 (4. Juni 2014)

Abend 
also ich würd´ Samstag auch gern mitfahren. Von Wo/Wann geht´s los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (4. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin zeitlich völlig ungebunden und richte mich da nach der Masse.


----------



## Spacetime (5. Juni 2014)

15:00 Kärntner Hütte !?!


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2014)

Wäre OK. Was sagen die anderen?


----------



## jester81 (5. Juni 2014)

15:00 ist super!


----------



## Spacetime (5. Juni 2014)

15:00 STEHT !


----------



## ripcord (5. Juni 2014)

So machen wir´s


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2014)

Und Sonntag Deister? Details können wir ja am Samstag besprechen.


----------



## Spacetime (5. Juni 2014)

genau


----------



## Spacetime (6. Juni 2014)

und da bin ich leider schon wieder raus .... fahre Samstag schon in Deister und schlafe dort bei Freunden. 
euch viel Spaß ! vielleicht klappt das ja mal irgend wann und ich lerne alle kennen. 

Gruß phil


----------



## Tn124 (6. Juni 2014)

Ich bin Samstag auch 15:00 in der Kärntner Hütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juni 2014)

Wenn sich von den Heidegeistern noch jemand anschließen will: 14:00 Tostedter Weg HoSe, Ortsausgangschild richtung Brunsberg. Kurz danach dann in der Höllenschlucht.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juni 2014)

Ich denke, Du bist in Schulenberg?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juni 2014)

Ist leider flachgefallen


----------



## Buxtehuder (9. Juni 2014)

Vermisst jemand ne Trinkflasche ? Am Karlstein wartet seit gestern eine Herrenlose Flasche auf den Besitzer !  Gestern war sie noch viertel voll, heute leer. Steht irgendwas mit Bike Holidays drauf


----------



## ripcord (9. Juni 2014)

Nee ... aber ich hoffe dem Hasardeur gehts nach der kleinen Stunteinlage wieder gut !


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juni 2014)

Sieht lustig aus Jajasoeinkiezausflug


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juni 2014)

Es hat einigen Leuten viel Spass bereitet. 

Das schlimmst ist ein zerkratztes Brillenglas....150€ Schaden. Bei mir persönlich sieht es 10x schlimmer aus, als es tatsächlich ist. Ich freue mich aber schon auf die Gesichter meiner Kollegen morgen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juni 2014)

Oh ja, das ist immer großartig
Gute Besserung


----------



## Tn124 (9. Juni 2014)

Wer versteckt da auch nen Baumstamm mitten im Weg ???
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (9. Juni 2014)

Fotos?


----------



## jester81 (10. Juni 2014)

sehr ärgerlich mit der Brille.
Von mir aber auch gute Besserung.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2014)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Fotos?



Na gut....ein Bild von Samstag, als ich wieder zu Hause war, quasi noch frisch und ungeduscht. Seit Sonntag sehe ich um das linke Auge eher wie ein Panda aus 







Vielen Dank für die Bessserungswünsche....das ist aber wirklich nicht nötig. Mir geht es gut.


----------



## Spacetime (10. Juni 2014)

Steffen !!! was machst du... nächstes Wochenende wieder fit ? Vielleicht mit Malte und mir in den Deister ?

Gruß phil


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2014)

Dreck gefressen. In einem Hohlweg bekommt man das Gesicht so schlecht aus der Landezone 

Fit bin ich auch heute schon. Sieht echt schlimmer aus, als es ist.

Nächstes WE Deister wird nix. Wir könnten uns aber am Sonntag in Andreasberg treffen, wenn Ihr Lust habt. Die Woche drauf auch gern Deister.


----------



## Spacetime (10. Juni 2014)

Andreasberg ist doof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2014)

Dann irgendwas anderes im Harz. Entweder ich zeige Euch "meine" Strecken dort oder Ihr zeigt mir Schulenberg.


----------



## Mantasy (10. Juni 2014)

ich mag St. Andreasberg.  Gute Besserung im übrigen.


----------



## ripcord (10. Juni 2014)

Falls einer Lust hat, will am Freitag so gegen 1400 in die HaBe. 

@Steffen ... gut schaust aus !


----------



## Mantasy (10. Juni 2014)

Meine abklingende Rippenprellung. ..


----------



## ripcord (10. Juni 2014)

Jetzt gehts los ... der große Verletzungscheck startet !


----------



## jester81 (10. Juni 2014)

ich hab auch 2 Kratzer von unserer Tour. Soll ich die auch zeigen?


----------



## Mantasy (10. Juni 2014)

gehört doch auch ein bißchen zu Freeride mal die Grenzen zu überschreiten.  ;-)


----------



## ripcord (10. Juni 2014)

Hier wurden Grenzen nicht nur überschritten ... sie wurden verschoben !


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2014)

Ich kann eine Rachenentzündung beisteuern


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2014)

Zeig mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand von euch einen gescheiten 650b Reifen für das Vorderrad liegen? Ich bräuchte da bis Sonntag was....


----------



## ripcord (12. Juni 2014)

Wie jetzt ... 650B ... KETZEREI !


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2014)

Willst Du den in die Durolux packen? Dan pack die Durolux gut ein. Da bleibt nicht viel Platz unter der Brücke. Am besten fragst Du mal Phil. Sein Bronson hat 27,5''.


----------



## jester81 (12. Juni 2014)

650B ist voll toll! Ich hab leider nur meine verbauten Reifen. Für alternativen, habe ich das bike noch nicht lange genug.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juni 2014)

Ich habe hier ein Pyga aus der Firma stehen und da sind 2.25er Ardents drauf. Für vorne etwas mickrig.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2014)

Was steht denn Sonntag an?

Aus dem Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...in-king-ii-protection-2-4-zoll-650b-27-5-zoll


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juni 2014)

Deischder.
Fernbestellung passt zeitlich nicht. Werde eventuell am Sa. nach HH fahren.


----------



## Spacetime (17. Juni 2014)

starte heute 18:00 an der Kärtner Hütte


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2014)

Wattunmaamwochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (19. Juni 2014)

msb x-Trail am Sonntag!


----------



## Spacetime (19. Juni 2014)

18:00 Kärtner Hütte heute


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2014)

Tolle Idee, aber das kriege ich meiner Dozentin nicht erklärt.


----------



## Spacetime (19. Juni 2014)

jaja


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2014)

Religionen ind China- Kosmologie, Kultur, Konzepte. Wo ist der Kotzsmiley, wenn man ihn braucht?


----------



## Spacetime (19. Juni 2014)

ich werde kurz an dich denken sobald ich den ersten Trail runter brate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2014)

@jester81 : Habt ihr Sonntag noch Platz für einen kleinen Menschen und ein mittelgroßes Rad?

Ansonsten: Morgen Heide oder HaBes? Früher Nachmittag?


----------



## jester81 (20. Juni 2014)

ich frag mal. bekomme aber frühestens heute Abend ne Antwort. und als Info. die wollen sehr früh los. ich werde in norderstedt um halb 5 abgeholt


----------



## jester81 (20. Juni 2014)

@Lord Shadow

du hast post!


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2014)

Jemand Lust auf HaBe am Sonntag?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2014)

Halb Fünf?  Naja, was solls. Ab wann läuft denn da der Lift?

Morgen jemand in den HaBes? Ich würde mit Zug kommen.
Sonst Heide.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2014)

Wenn Ihr hier gegen 7 Uhr losfahrt, genügt das. Je nach Wetter genügt sogar 1/2 Tag zu fahren, dann ist man durch, weil man eben auch viel treten muss. Lift öffnet glaube ich 9:30 Uhr, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Mantasy (20. Juni 2014)

Als Tipp 3Std hin um 10:00 Uhr da sein reicht völlig.  Könnt also um 7 los.


----------



## jester81 (20. Juni 2014)

leider wird die Startzeit von anderen vorgegeben. (Angler...) die wollen eben früh los. aber was nimmt man nicht alles auf sich für nen schönen mtb Tag.


----------



## ripcord (20. Juni 2014)

Verdammt, da wäre ich auch gern mitgekommen. So "muss" ich die Zeit leider auf'm HURRICANE verbringen !


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal, dass wir mit der ganzen Truppe aus diesem Thread hier nach Andreasberg fahren? Zumindest mit einem signifikanten Anteil und nicht diese Kleckerbesuche.

In 2 Wochen bin ich wieder im Harz. Wenn ihr dann eine Fahrgemeinschaft organisierende könnt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (21. Juni 2014)

das ist eine gute Idee! ich werde mal den Terminplan checken.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2014)

Bis zu 3 Bikes zusätzlich könnte ich vorab auch mitnehmen, vielleicht sogar 4. Da ich in Hammerbrook arbeite, sollte das Einsammeln dann auch nicht so schwer sein. Die Bikes von Ripcord, dem kleinen Lord und Zelle könnte ich auch abholen. So könntet Ihr die Autos mit Leuten voll machen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2014)

@jester81 : 1. Du planst aber schon Lift rauf, Bike runter, oder?
2. Wann ist die Rückfahrt angedacht? Ich habe eine recht straffe Woche vor mir.

PS: Wenn das im Harz auch so regnet, habe ich mit meinen Spielzeugreifen richtig Spaß...


----------



## jester81 (21. Juni 2014)

ja ja genau so. mit bummelnden Beinen den Berg per Lift erklimmen und runter dann laufen lassen.
Rückfahrt wenn der Lift schließt!
ich habe auch nur Hans dampf drauf, soll ja auch anspruchsvoll sein...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2014)

Als Handyfauler: @jester81 : Ist angekommen


----------



## jester81 (21. Juni 2014)

bis morgen dann!


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2014)

Phantastischer Park. Lange nicht soviel Spaß gehabt. Ab 15 Uhr hätte ich mir noch eine etwas anspruchsvollere Strecke gewünscht, aber das ist Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau. Alles klasse gebaut, wenn man s schwieriger haben will fährt man halt schneller oder springt ein bisschen mehr. 1-2 nette Tables in den Singletrails wären noch schön.


----------



## jester81 (23. Juni 2014)




----------



## jester81 (23. Juni 2014)

Hier mit Bild! War super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. Juni 2014)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass Dir Andreasberg so gefällt, Malte.

Schickes Rad hast Du da. Ist das das neue Rocket? 

Hast Du keine Probleme mit abfliegender Kette, bei normalem Kettenblatt ohne KeFü? Wenn ich mich da an unsere letzte Tour in den HaBe erinnere.....dauernd Zwnagspausen 
Ich habe jetzt auf 1-fach mit Narrow-Wide umgebaut....funzt viel besser.

Wenn Ihr jetzt so angefixt seid....wie sieht es am 5. oder 6. Juli aus?


----------



## ripcord (23. Juni 2014)

Jaaaa genau ... super ... Hauptsache ihr hattet Spass ! 

Leider wird´s bei mir an besagtem Termin auch nix, bin da schon anderweitig verplant.

@hasardeur .... Jetzt also endgültig auf 1-fach umgestiegen  ... das NW-KB ist echt ´ne gute Wahl !


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juni 2014)

Ja, habe aber ein Absoluteblack genommen.....gab es günstig im Bikemarkt, hat auch nur 28T, sollte dann aber prima mit 40er OneUp-Ritzel harmonieren (noch auf dem Weg). Mir fehlt dann aber etwas Topspeed, doch für schnell und flach habe ich ein RR 

Bild:


----------



## Zelle (23. Juni 2014)

Ich habe an dem Wochenende auch schon volles Programm


----------



## jester81 (23. Juni 2014)

doppelt


----------



## jester81 (23. Juni 2014)

dann verschieben wir das am besten.

ach so, hat jemand nen linken x9 2 fach Schalthebel? meiner hat den gestrigen Tag nich überlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (23. Juni 2014)

@jester81 Hab ich ...

@hasardeur Brauch dann mal Deine Erfahrungswerte bzgl. des 40ér Ritzels


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juni 2014)

Also WE 5./6. dann nix im Harz? Dann plane ich mal mit Famile.

Wie kann man eigentlich einen Trigger zerstören?


----------



## Mantasy (23. Juni 2014)

Drauffallen


----------



## jester81 (23. Juni 2014)

@ripcord du bekommst gleich ne pm

@hasardeur in dem man von nem northshore fällt. wie blöd ich in dem Moment war überlasse ich eurer Fantasie!


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juni 2014)

War sicher sehr akrobatisch 

An welcher Stelle war das?

Ist eigentlich der neue Northshore kurz nach dem Start schon fertig?

Ist jemand den Drop auf der 2 gefahren?


----------



## Mantasy (23. Juni 2014)

ja und ja


----------



## jester81 (23. Juni 2014)

und wie. war total filmreif....
Meinst du den, wo es so steil runter geht? ich war mehrmals versucht, bin dann aber doch immer rechts vorbei. ich Mädchen....


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juni 2014)

Ich konnte mich da auch noch nicht überwinden. Beim ersten Mal war es zu glibberig und beim zweiten Mal noch immer so verdammt eng mit dem dicken Baum da unten....oder waren es doch nur zu kleine Cojones? Die 3 ist außerdem schöner zu fahren in dem Abschnitt.


----------



## jester81 (23. Juni 2014)

ich hatte auch die Befürchtung stumpf in den Baum einzuschlagen. beim nächsten mal soll malte uns das mal vormachen.


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juni 2014)

In den Baum einzuschlagen? Ich glaube nicht, dass er sich dazu überreden läßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2014)

Drop auf der 2? Welchen? Aber prinzipiell: Ja, alles gefahren und gesprungen. In dem Park gibt es eigentlich nix, was schwierig oder brenzlig ist, selbst mit den Spielzeugreifen


----------



## jester81 (24. Juni 2014)

der war kurz nach der mittelstation.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2014)

Ok


----------



## Mantasy (24. Juni 2014)

aber die haben docjdie drops auf der 4/5 neu gemacht?


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2014)

Was heißt neu gemacht. Die 4 Dinger nebeneinander? Die waren doch OK.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2014)

Da steht jetzt ein Holzdrop mit 1,5m Höhe und 1,5-2,5 Metern Falltiefe (nach Geschwindigkeit) und zwei kleine Drops, bei denen man fast keine bis ordentlich Luft unter die Reifen bekommt. Besonders der Holzdrop ist dank der steilen Landung butterweich.


----------



## jester81 (24. Juni 2014)

Malte, bist du das Ding gesprungen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2014)

Mehrfach und fast bis ins Flache. Sehr gut gebauter Sprung.


----------



## jester81 (24. Juni 2014)

ich meinte den auf der 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2014)

Auch den.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2014)

Malte springt alles.....das steht ausser Frage


----------



## jester81 (24. Juni 2014)

wenn ich groß bin, mach ich das auch.


----------



## juju752 (24. Juni 2014)

Heute 18h KH!!!


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2014)

Wie wäre es mal mit 1-2 Tagen Vorlauf? Dann würden evtl. auch mehr Leute mitkommen


----------



## juju752 (24. Juni 2014)

spacetime und ich sind  fast immer Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18h an der KH. Schreib das hier nur als Verifikation nochmal rein. Ihr könnt euch gerne anschließen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2014)

Guter Hinweis


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht am Donnerstag. Du auch Malte?


----------



## Zelle (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich es einen Tag vorher weiß, kann es klappen - dann bin ich vorbereitet und habe das MTB dabei. Würde ich heute  mit dem Rennrad aufschlagen, kommt ihr ja sicherlich nicht hinterher


----------



## Zelle (24. Juni 2014)

Donnerstag klappt es bei mir nicht. Morgen will ich wieder über Kärtner Hütte und Karlstein nach Hause radeln.


----------



## Spacetime (24. Juni 2014)

ihr Lappen ....


----------



## ripcord (24. Juni 2014)

Halloooo ... Donnerstag 1800 ... FUßBALL -WM!!!


----------



## ripcord (24. Juni 2014)

Wie siehst's denn eigentlich am WE aus ... plant da schon einer zu fahren. 

Wollte auch am Freitag Nachmittag los ... hoffe das ist jetzt genug Vorlauf ?!?


----------



## Spacetime (24. Juni 2014)

Sonntag Deister


----------



## Zelle (24. Juni 2014)

@ripcord: Heute ist erst *Dienstag*! Wie soll man denn sein Leben so weit im Voraus planen können?


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2014)

Stimmt......da war noch was am Donnerstag 

Wochenende klappt bei mir nur Heide oder HaBe (Bereitschaft). Bin aber absolut willig, ein paar km zu strampeln....zumal meine Fanes endlich leise ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (24. Juni 2014)

Was war denn daran laut?


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2014)

Hat geknarzt und geknackt wie sau.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2014)

Hallooooo....Fußball ist kaggeeeeeee?????????

Ich bin bis Montag im Frankenland.


----------



## juju752 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich guck morgen auch Fußball....


----------



## ripcord (26. Juni 2014)

Fährt denn jetzt am WE einer in den HaBe?


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juni 2014)

Ich würde gern am Sonntag oder Samstag, je nach Wetter.


----------



## Mantasy (27. Juni 2014)

Wir fahren in der Regel jeden Sonntag gegen 10:00


----------



## juju752 (28. Juni 2014)

ist diesen sonntag auch jemand in den habes unterwegs?


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2014)

Ich würde gern, soll aber den ganzen Tag regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (28. Juni 2014)

regen wäre mir egal! würde dann meine Feierabendrunde von ca 1,5 bis 2 Std drehen. Je nach Tempo.


----------



## juju752 (28. Juni 2014)

doch nicht.


----------



## Netghost (29. Juni 2014)

mäh wenn man erst jetzt ausm Bett fällt wird das nix mit biken. ^^


----------



## derboern (29. Juni 2014)

Nabend,
war ja noch ne ganz coole runde mit juju752. müssen wir auf jedenfall mal wiederholen. wäre dienstag dann auch wieder dabei wenns nicht regnet.


----------



## Spacetime (30. Juni 2014)

Dienstag 18:00 an der Hütte, mit juju


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juli 2014)

Möchte jemand Sonntag Nachmittag fahren? Eher so gegen 15:00 (14:00 Heide)? Ich muss mal ausschlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2014)

Sonntag muss ich mit meinem Team den Sieg beim Drachenbootrennen erpaddeln. Samstag sind Wolfgang und ich mal wieder in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs ... wahrscheinlich so ab 13 / 14 Uhr.

Grüße


----------



## ripcord (2. Juli 2014)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind ... will heute Abend so gegen 1700-1800 'ne Runde durch die HaBe drehen ... Treffpunkt egal, bin da flexibel.


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2014)

Das hatte ich auch vor. Leider klappt es nicht, die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2014)

Bin am WE im Harz. Wenn Ihr ein Auto voll bekommt, biete ich mich gern als Guide an, oder noch besser, habe einen asgebildeten Guide und Local dabei ;-) Start ist immer so gegen 9:30 bis 10 Uhr in Wernigerode. Abfahrt HH müsste also gegen 7 erfolgen.


----------



## Spacetime (2. Juli 2014)

Sonntag Deister, Donnerstag wieder habes gegen 18:00


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2014)

Nächste Woche Mittwoch will ich mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen in die HaBe. Will jemand mit? Start wäre so gegen 17:30 an der KH.

Morgen Abend klappt bei mir leider schon wieder nicht


----------



## jester81 (2. Juli 2014)

nächsten Mittwoch würde ich mich anschließen.

Sonntag nachmittag müsste ich mal schauen, dann aber HaBe.


----------



## derboern (2. Juli 2014)

bin morgen wieder mit dabei. sonntag vielleicht auch, mal gucken.


----------



## Spacetime (2. Juli 2014)

Derboern wir schaffen es leider nicht, sind morgen leider raus


----------



## derboern (3. Juli 2014)

Schade, mein Kollege ist heute auch wieder mit dabei. Mal gucken ob wir die Trails alle finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (3. Juli 2014)

Wann wollt ihr denn los, würde mich anschliessen und die Trails kenne ich auch ... zumindest die gängigsten .


----------



## juju752 (3. Juli 2014)

schaffe es jetzt doch!!! treffen 18h an der KH!!!


----------



## derboern (3. Juli 2014)

ja cool. geplant war um 18:00 KH. weiss jetzt auch nicht ob wirs früher schaffen, warte noch auf meinen kollegen bis er zuhause ist.


----------



## ripcord (3. Juli 2014)

1800 ist top!


----------



## juju752 (3. Juli 2014)

komme 10min später. bitte warten.


----------



## Ente on a bike (3. Juli 2014)

Moin, ist hier auch jemand mal in der Fischbeker Heide oder Hedendorf bzw Buxtehuder Bundeswehr Wald unterwegs?


----------



## ripcord (3. Juli 2014)

Super Tour und grad noch dem Tod von der Schippe gesprungen  ... aber diese Idioten die sowas machen !


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2014)

... echt! Mit dem Fahrrad durch den Wald


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juli 2014)

ripcord schrieb:


> Super Tour und grad noch dem Tod von der Schippe gesprungen  ... aber diese Idioten die sowas machen !



Was ist los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (3. Juli 2014)

Irgendwelche Idioten hatten an ´nem Trail, den wir mit guten 40km/h runtergefahren kamen, Äste und Baumstämme quergelegt ... zum "Glück" konnten wir noch rechtzeitig bremsen. Im weiteren Verlauf lagen bestimmt so an die 10-15 Äste, Stämme und ganze Wurzeln. 

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich wiederhole ... IDIOTEN !


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## gnss (4. Juli 2014)

Und was wäre wenn dort jemand entlangspaziert? Zur Seite springen? Äste sind natürlich trotzdem doof.


----------



## Spacetime (4. Juli 2014)

immer vorsichtig durch den wald fahren


----------



## Mantasy (4. Juli 2014)

Brett anlegen oder mit Klappspaten sprung anfüllen, dann hat der nächste was davon


----------



## juju752 (4. Juli 2014)

derboern hatte zum schluss leider auch noch einen etwas heftigeren sturz! Hoffe es sind wirklich nur ein paar prellungen und abschürfungen. schnelle genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (4. Juli 2014)

und ich dachte wir bleiben hier oben im Norden vor solchen Idioten verschont!

An alle gestürzten: Gute Besserung.


----------



## ripcord (4. Juli 2014)

Na dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## derboern (4. Juli 2014)

das war aber auch ne stelle wo man es gesehen hat das es kein wanderweg oder fußweg ist. aber jeder hat ja sein eigenen kopf und wir müssen alle miteinander auskommen. aber solche stolperfallen die einen umbringen können sind echt nicht ok. direkt unten am berg der erste ast wo man die höchste geschwindigkeit hat. 

mir gehts soweit eigendlich gut, ausser dass die komplette linke seite derbe weh tut und gehen kann ich auch nicht mehr richtig. den arm nach hinten bewegen ist auch erstmal nicht mehr drin. und die kopfschmerzen hören auch irgendwann auf  echt schade das der sturz nicht mehr auf dem video drauf ist.


----------



## ripcord (4. Juli 2014)

@ derboern ... und da hatten wir uns kurz vorher noch über den Sinn eines FullFace unterhalten. 

@gnss ... auf Spaziergänger achten ist ja selbstverständlich. Wer aber auf 'nen Trail, auf den kein Wandersmann seinen Fuß setzen wird Stämme und Wurzeln querlegt, nimmt zumindest billigend in Kauf das man stürzt und sich im besten Fall nur leicht verletzt.


----------



## LowRider4711 (4. Juli 2014)

wo ist denn das passiert? Nicht dass da noch jemand reinkachelt...


----------



## LincolnHawk (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich war bei der Tour mit den im Weg liegenden Baumstämmen auch dabei. Echte Idioten mehr kann ich da nicht zu sagen. Also Jungs wann gehts das nächste mal wieder los? Habe mich jetzt extra angemeldet ripcord, derboern und juju752 können sich hoffentlich noch an mich erinnern!? War ne coole Tour und nächstesmal noch mehr Gas mit Fullface??


----------



## ripcord (5. Juli 2014)

Jaaa ... wo ist das passiert ... schwierig zu erklären . Am SUKREDO über die Strasse, auf der anderen Seite bergauf und oben auf der "Höhenrippe" rechts abbiegen und dann immer geradeaus. Am Ende des Weges geht der Wanderweg rechts wieder bergab und der Trail führt geradeaus weiter und fällt dann rechts, nach kurzem auf und ab, recht steil ab. Unten angelangt, geht es dann links Richtung HEIDEFRIEDHOF.

Hoffe das erschließt sich jetzt so einigermassen.


----------



## derboern (5. Juli 2014)

müsste da am bredenberg gewesen sein.
bin jetzt auch am überlegen nicht doch erstmal immer mit fullface zu fahren  auf jedenfall lass ich die stelle erstmal aus wo ich mich lang gemacht hab. kann aber auch an der erschöpfung gelegen haben. konzentrieret war ich auch nicht, wollte nur zum auto und was trinken  (Stimmt, gleich mal meine trinkblase sauber machen)
@LincolnHawk treffen ist meistens Di. und Do. um 18:00Uhr da an der Kärntner Hütte wo wir gestartet sind.
Bin Di. vllt sogar schon wieder fit. nachher mal den hometrail lang und gucken wies läuft.

Edit: 34 Km/h aufm tacho und da hab ich schon gebremst. im 2ten bild das kleine stöckchen. bis dahin lagen mehrere gut verkantet im weg auf boden und knie höhe. 


 

 


und nochmal ein kleines video wo meine bremse kaputt gegangen ist. was man hört ist aber der schmutzfänger von der gabel.


----------



## juju752 (5. Juli 2014)

Fullface ist für die HaBes etwas übertrieben. Und steigert mit Sicherheit auch nicht die Akzeptanz bei den Spaziergängern. Wirkt vielleicht etwas extrem auf den ein oder anderen Fußgänger wenn da so ne Horde von Bikern mit Fullface auf einen zukommt.


----------



## derboern (5. Juli 2014)

ja stimmt schon. bei hitze auch sehr ungemütlich. geht ja alles ausser diese letzte stelle wo man springt. muss das nochmal üben. hab beim ersten mal wohl nur glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (5. Juli 2014)

Dein Schmutzfänger sound solltest du mal Hochladen eventuell kannst du mit dem Geld verdienen. ^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2014)

Wer fährt morgen eine späte Tour (Start so 14:00-16:00) mit mir? Ab KH.


----------



## jester81 (5. Juli 2014)

vielleicht ich. kann ich aber erst morgen sagen.


----------



## Netghost (5. Juli 2014)

Spät? Das ist doch eigentlich die normale Startzeit? ...hmm Als was gilt dann 18h für euch? Nightride? ^^
Wenn ich dann mal in nem halben Jahr wieder mit Nightrides anfange dann wird 23h für euch wohl mitten in der Nacht sein was? ^^ (Die bei mir gefühlt ab 1h anfängtund bis ca ~5h geht)


----------



## LincolnHawk (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
arbeitstechnisch könnte ich es Donnerstag vielleicht schaffen müssen wir nochmal drüber reden. Was ist mit dem Rest sind die auch dabei? Hast du egentlich mich auch gefilmt als ich vor dir gestürzt bin?


----------



## LincolnHawk (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jungs,
Derboern welche stelle meinst du wo man springt? Fullface ist immer Ansichtssache was man auf dem Trail vor hat um schneller und besser zu werden ist er manchmal angebracht um Routine in die neue Schnelligkeit und Fahrtechnik rein zu bringen. Wenn man neue Sachen ausprobiert kann auch mal was schief gehen. Und es ist ja unsere Gesundheit.


----------



## derboern (5. Juli 2014)

ja den sturz hab ich auch mit drauf. die stelle die ich meinte hab ich leider nicht mehr aufgenommen. akku war leer. aber da springt man über son weg und danach kommt dann noch ein sprung. wie hoch weiss ich gar nicht, man fliegt da immer nur dran vorbei  da kommt man dann an ner betonmauer raus und von dort ist es nicht mehr weit zur B73. bin da jetzt auch erst das 2te mal lang. ich guck mal in den alten videos ob ich die stelle drauf hab.

EDIT: 	ab 0:20 kommen die 2 jumps. man sieht halt nur nicht viel die kamera is kacke eingestellt.


----------



## Mantasy (5. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube ich muss mal mit euch fahren. Sprünge, Stürze. .. ich kenn wohl nur die Muschi-Trails


----------



## derboern (5. Juli 2014)

wir sind vorher auch nur so gefahren. haben immer die falschen wege genommen und viele gar nicht erst gefunden. dann haben wir juju zufällig getroffen und der hat uns erstmal die guten strecken gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LincolnHawk (5. Juli 2014)

Jo da muss ich auch nochmal lang fahren wie gesagt mal schauen wie ich es mit der Arbeit hin bekomme. Müssen sowieso noch viele Trails fahren und im Kopf abspeichern.


----------



## jester81 (6. Juli 2014)

Fehler...


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2014)

Würde dir auch 15:30-16:00 passen?


----------



## jester81 (6. Juli 2014)

ja. machen wir 15:30


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2014)

Jut. Ich komme auf jeden Fall. Bitte 10 min warten, falls ich grade meine S-Bahn verpasse Bin heute Kreuz-KO,müde und muss auf der Tour meine Gabel abstimmen


----------



## jester81 (6. Juli 2014)

ich werde warten. ich bin auch nicht so fit. waren gestern ein paar caipis zuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (7. Juli 2014)

Leute juju und ich denken wegen der aktuellen Wetterlage wird das wohl erst wieder Donnerstag gegen 18:00 wieder etwas. 
Regen ist ja kein Problem aber bei 80% Gewitter im Wald ist mir das zu heikel. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2014)

Ich dachte Du stehst auf Blitze oder wie ist sonst Dein Avatar-Bild entstanden?


----------



## ripcord (7. Juli 2014)

Fährt heute Abend einer??? Wollte so gegen 1800 an der KH starten.


----------



## LincolnHawk (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich schaffe es heute abend nicht aber was ist nun eigentlich mit Donnerstag weiß da schon jemand was?


----------



## ripcord (8. Juli 2014)

@ hasardeur ... haste jetzt schon Erfahrungen mit dem oneup-Ritzel gemacht?


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2014)

Yupp, habe ich. Schaltet sich super mit 40T. Ob mein X9 Midcage auch ein 42T "bedienen" könnte, weiß ich nicht, ist aber anzunehmen. Die Kettenumschlingugn musste ich eigentlich nicht anpassen, ist beim Fanes-Rahmen aber eh nur reduziert möglich. Allerdings passt das ganze Ritzelpaket nur äußerst knapp auf den Freilaufkörper.
Die Abstufung der leichten Gänge ist auch top. Die Kombi 28T vorn und 12-40T hinten ist etwas lahm im Flachen, aber bisher nicht wirklich dramatisch. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir aber noch ein 30er oder 32er KB zulegen...für Norddeutschland . OneUp ist auch deshalb eine gute Alternative, weil man das 16er Ritzel dazu bekommt (kostenlos). Ansonsten hätte man sicher einen recht hohen Sprung von 13T auf 17T oder von 15T auf 19T.
Das 28T Narrow-Wide von Absolute Black hält die Kette auch bombenfest, wahrscheinlich sogar ohne untere KeFü. Am Sonntag in Thale (rumpelige Abfahrt vom Hexentanzplatz und Roßtrappen-DH) ist nicht ein einziges Mal die Kette abgeflogen.

Wer ist eigentlich am Do. alles mit dabei? Komme vielleicht auch.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Juli 2014)

juju ist raus, ich bin aber noch am start


----------



## derboern (8. Juli 2014)

ich bleib diese woche auch erstmal noch zuhause. meine hüfte tut doch noch ganz schön weh. viel spass euch und fahrt vorsichtig  bis nächste woche


----------



## ripcord (8. Juli 2014)

@ Hasardeur ... na mal besten Dank für die Erfahrungswerte ! Wo hast Du denn das Ritzel gekauft?


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2014)

Oneup components. Preis ist inkl. Versand, hat aber knapp 3 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (8. Juli 2014)

so ich bin jetzt auch auf 1x10













Oneup 42 + 16er und ein RaceFace NW 30 Zähne Kettenblatt. Und weil eine Kefü nie Schadet, gab es die auch gleich mit dazu. 

Das alles wurde eben im heftigsten Gewitter in meiner Garage angeschraubt, bis meine Frau mich gezwungen hat reinzukommen. 

Erste Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz hat aber schon sehr gut funktioniert!

Achso: Meine Ritzel waren innerhalb 3 Tagen da.


----------



## ripcord (9. Juli 2014)

Funktioniert das noch mit'm Sram Medium Cage Schaltwerk?


----------



## jester81 (9. Juli 2014)

ja, sogar sehr gut!


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juli 2014)

ja, ich war auch gespannt, musste beim 40T OneUp aber nicht einmal das Scahltwerk verstellen. Die 2 Zähne mehr beim 42T sollten da auch kein Problem sein. Keine Ahnung, wehalb SRAM da so viel Bohei mit den 11fach Schaltwerken macht. Die Kassette ist ja letztlich auch nicht breiter.


----------



## ripcord (9. Juli 2014)

Na dann werde ich das wohl auch mal testen ... Danke für die Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juli 2014)

Wer ist jetzt heute Abend dabei?

Könnte vllt. jemand einen Schlauch mehr einstecken? Ich hätte heute nicht die Treppen in die Firma hoch fahren sollen (oder vorher stärker aufpumpen)


----------



## Spacetime (10. Juli 2014)

ich bin am start

hab ein 26er schlauch SV am start


----------



## jester81 (10. Juli 2014)

ich werde vielleicht eine späte Runde fahren. ihr fahrt ja um 6 oder?


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juli 2014)

Ich werde wohl 17:15 oder 17:20 mit dem Metronom vom Hauptbahnhof fahren und dann mit dem Bike vom Bahnhof Harburg zur KH. Dfür werde ich wohl so 15-20 Minuten brauchen, bin dann also wohl vor 18 Uhr dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (10. Juli 2014)

ich schaffe das zu um 18:00 muss durch den Elbtunnel


----------



## jester81 (10. Juli 2014)

ich werde eine Runde ab KH um ca. 19:00uhr starten um mein neues 1x10 setup zu testen.


----------



## Spacetime (10. Juli 2014)

wir können uns ja treffen, kommen dann so gegen 19:00 an der Hütte wieder vorbei


----------



## jester81 (10. Juli 2014)

Das wäre eine feine Sache, ich würde mich bei irgendjemandem per SMS melden, wenn es absehbar ist wann ich auf dem Parkplatz bin.
Ich komme aus dem Norden und da ist ja bekanntlich der Elbtunnel... Steffens Nummer habe ich.


----------



## Spacetime (10. Juli 2014)

jo das passt doch dann


----------



## jester81 (10. Juli 2014)

Super! ich meld mich dann ca. ne Viertelstunde bevor ich ankomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (10. Juli 2014)

bin jetzt da!


----------



## Spezies8472 (10. Juli 2014)

ATTENZIONE  ATTENZIONE
Heute war ich in der Haake und Fischbeker Heide unterwegs. Durch die starken Regenfälle sind einige
Trails und Wege ganz böse ausgewaschen und unterspült. Mich hätte es heute fast 4 x hingesemmelt.
So etwas habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt. Und an 2 Stellen bitte ganz besonders




Da haben sich Gräben und Unterspülungen von deutlich über 50 cm Tiefe gebildet, die zum Teil nicht
sofort erkennbar sind :

-  in der Haake gibt es eine kurze Abfahrt über eine Wiese vis a´ vis der Autobahnauffahrt, kuckst Du :




-  die Abfahrt vom Segelflugplatz ins Fischbektal, (nicht die vom Aussichtspunkt,
   sondern die ca. 300 m südlicher auf dem Fernwanderweg X, Richtung Tempelberg )

Hoffentlich kommt meine Warnung noch rechtzeitig


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2014)

Ja, war ziemlich fies an manchen Stellen. Glücklicherweise war ich gestern physisch so fertig, das ich es abwärts lieber ruhiger angehen lassen habe.


----------



## jester81 (11. Juli 2014)

bis auf die Löcher im Anstieg zum PRS ging es doch.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2014)

Wir hatten schon ein paar Trails mit fiesen unterspülten Stellen, bevor wir Dich abgeholt hatten. Dagegen waren die Löche am PRS nix.


----------



## frfreshman (11. Juli 2014)

War ganz cool mal wieder mehr auf Sicht zu fahren!


----------



## jester81 (11. Juli 2014)

ok. da kann ich natürlich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Zelle (11. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen!

Wer fährt denn wo am Wochenende?

Grüße


----------



## Spacetime (11. Juli 2014)

heute gegen 16:00 an der Hütte


----------



## ripcord (11. Juli 2014)

Also das mit den Regenrinnen kann ich aus erster Hand, oder besser gesagt erster linker Körperhälfte, bestätigen. Bin heute Mittag  auf´m "Paul-Roth-Downhill" sauber in´ner Rinne eingerastet und hab´nen Abflug gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2014)

Und, ist der Schirm rechtzeitig aufgegangen?

Sonntag bin ich evtl. dabei, muss aber erstmal abwarten, wie ich die Party morgen überstehe. Bin nicht mehr der Jüngste 
Start wäre dan entweder KH oder KS.


----------



## ripcord (11. Juli 2014)

Nee ... leider nicht ... ungebremst im Waldboden eingeschlagen !


----------



## jester81 (11. Juli 2014)

wer ist denn morgen für ne "frühe" Runde zu haben?


----------



## ripcord (11. Juli 2014)

Plane So vormittag 'ne Tour durch die HaBe ... Start so 1030-1100 an der KH.


----------



## Zelle (11. Juli 2014)

Klingt gut


----------



## tequesta (11. Juli 2014)

jester81 schrieb:


> wer ist denn morgen für ne "frühe" Runde zu haben?


Ich. Wann ist früh? 10Uhr an der KH?


----------



## ripcord (11. Juli 2014)

Also dann ... Sonntag 1100 KH ... wer da ist, ist da.


----------



## jester81 (12. Juli 2014)

tequesta schrieb:


> Ich. Wann ist früh? 10Uhr an der KH?


ja 10 ist gut. ich muss vorher noch bei mir in nen Fahrradladen ein paar kettenschlösser kaufen


----------



## tequesta (12. Juli 2014)

jester81 schrieb:


> ja 10 ist gut. ich muss vorher noch bei mir in nen Fahrradladen ein paar kettenschlösser kaufen


OK, bin um 10 dort. Schwarzblaues bike, rote Klamotte. Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (12. Juli 2014)

bis um 10 so, wenn ich nicht da bin. bitte warten ich komme!!!


----------



## Zelle (12. Juli 2014)

Morgen 11:00 KH steht?


----------



## ripcord (12. Juli 2014)

... also ich bin da!


----------



## Zelle (12. Juli 2014)

Wenn sonst keiner zusagt, dann lass uns nochmal wegen Startpunkt sprechen. Komme mit dem Rad.


----------



## ripcord (12. Juli 2014)

Kommt noch einer aus´m anderen "Thread" ... mit dem hatte ich mich an der KH verabredet.


----------



## Zelle (12. Juli 2014)

Alles klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkZey (13. Juli 2014)

hi, darf man fragen wo und was dieses kh ist ? 
oder sprecht ihr vom maria hilf
LG


----------



## derboern (13. Juli 2014)

mit KH ist die Kärtner Hütte gemeint, etwas weiter die cuxe entlang vom maria hilf.

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Re...07,16z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x91acd3b0a0c564de


----------



## MarkZey (13. Juli 2014)

ah okay danke


----------



## Zelle (13. Juli 2014)

Ich bin raus. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## T_N_T (13. Juli 2014)

Ich bin noch dabei und sollte es bis 11:00 schaffen (Sitze in der S-Bahn)!


----------



## ripcord (13. Juli 2014)

Mal ´ne Frage an die Technik-Experten ... stellt es einen vor große Probleme ein Monarch Plus Dämpfer von Tune M/M auf L/L umzubauen? Oder anders gefragt, hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das geht?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juli 2014)

Muss nur ein anderer Shim-Stack rein. Macht Dir Malte bestimmt gern. Vielleicht hat er auch noch Shims vorrätig. Ansonsten könnte ich Dir wohl helfen, müsste aber erst Öl, Shims und am besten gleich ein Service-Kit (Dichtungen) besorgen.
Aber teste den Dämpfer doch erstmal, vielleicht bist Du ja auch so schon zufrieden.


----------



## Spacetime (14. Juli 2014)

Dienstag 18:00 an der Hütte, bis jetzt am start JUJU und ich


----------



## derboern (15. Juli 2014)

bin heut auch wieder mit am start.

Edit: hm schade. wollt grad meine bremsleitung kürzen, und muss jetzt feststellen das ich zubehör dafür brauche. son kleinen stift und son ring. war leider nicht dabei.


 

ich versuch mal die teile irgendwie auseinander zu bekommen, aber falls es nicht klappt hab ich keine bremse  oder habt ihr noch irgendwie tips oder son zubehör noch rumliegen evtl.? ich versuch grad mit nem katter den schlauch drum herum ab zu schneiden damit ich den ring abbekomme.


----------



## tequesta (15. Juli 2014)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Dienstag 18:00 an der Hütte, bis jetzt am start JUJU und ich


Moin, wie lang sind Eure Touren in etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (15. Juli 2014)

derboern schrieb:


> bin heut auch wieder mit am start.
> 
> Edit: hm schade. wollt grad meine bremsleitung kürzen, und muss jetzt feststellen das ich zubehör dafür brauche. son kleinen stift und son ring. war leider nicht dabei.
> 
> ich versuch mal die teile irgendwie auseinander zu bekommen, aber falls es nicht klappt hab ich keine bremse  oder habt ihr noch irgendwie tips oder son zubehör noch rumliegen evtl.? ich versuch grad mit nem katter den schlauch drum herum ab zu schneiden damit ich den ring abbekomme.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-bremsleitung-stuetzhuelse-wiederverwenden.454534/


----------



## Spacetime (15. Juli 2014)

Leute wir werden erst gegen 19:00 an der Hütte sein!!!!!!

Touren sind unterschiedlich lang, kannst aber immer aussteigen. Das Gebiet ist nicht sooo riesig.


----------



## juju752 (15. Juli 2014)

@tequesta Ist immer unterschiedlich. So zwischen 2-3 Std. manchmal auch mehr aber eher selten. so zwischen 20-35 km und 400-900hm. Je nachdem  Wird aber immer Rücksicht genommen.


----------



## tequesta (15. Juli 2014)

Ok, passt. Bin dann um 19h an der KH.


----------



## derboern (15. Juli 2014)

ich bin dann erstmal nicht dabei bis meine bremse wieder geht   euch viel spass

danke für den link @tequesta neue oliven sind bestellt. (is schon sehr nervig wenn man keine ahnung hat und sein problem nicht schildern kann. und gar nicht weiss wie die dinger heissen die man braucht  )


----------



## jester81 (15. Juli 2014)

ich bin wohl auch um 7 da. werde das aber um 17:30 nochmal bestätigen.

edit: bin dabei!


----------



## jester81 (17. Juli 2014)

geht heute noch was?


----------



## Spacetime (17. Juli 2014)

Ja natürlich ! N Trails werden wir seien also juju und ich


----------



## jester81 (17. Juli 2014)

mh, also nicht habes?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (17. Juli 2014)

ja ist halt nur ein wenig jumpen usw.


----------



## jester81 (17. Juli 2014)

ok, dann werde ich alleine auf Tour gehen. viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Spacetime (17. Juli 2014)

dir auch !


----------



## jester81 (21. Juli 2014)

wer ist denn Morgen Abend unterwegs?


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2014)

Ich, aber nur mit dem Auto


----------



## Spacetime (22. Juli 2014)

sry ich war gestern lange unterwegs, juju und ich sind unterwegs haben aber kaum Zeit also kurz und knackig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derboern (22. Juli 2014)

ich schaffe es heute nicht. bin dann ab donnerstag wieder dabei.


----------



## juju752 (22. Juli 2014)

@derboern: donnerstag sind wir an den N-trails zum hüpfen. also nicht habes.


----------



## jester81 (22. Juli 2014)

ich werde dann wohl alleine gegen 18:30 bis 19;00 von der kh zu einer Tour aufbrechen.


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht bin ich Donnerstag dabei


----------



## LincolnHawk (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von einer schönen Tour am Freitag 18 Uhr Start an der Hütte?


----------



## jester81 (22. Juli 2014)

das war schon fast grenzwertig mit den Lichtverhältnissen.

Memo an mich selbst: wenn später als 20:00 an der KH gestartet wird, Licht einpacken...


----------



## Spacetime (23. Juli 2014)

Freitag ist bei mir schwierig. 

Ja wenn es später wird brauch man schon langsam Licht


----------



## Zelle (23. Juli 2014)

Morgen wird bei mir doch schwierig, habe Abends noch volles Programm. Es sei denn, wir können auch schon um 17 Uhr starten. Sonst werde ich wohl direkt von der Arbeit durch die HaBes nach Hause fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Spacetime (23. Juli 2014)

ne sry 17:00 habe ich erst Feierabend


----------



## derboern (23. Juli 2014)

ja 17:00 Uhr is für mich ok. springen lass ich lieber noch, werd mein magna cum laude aber noch nachholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derboern (24. Juli 2014)

och man, genau um 17:00 soll ein starkes gewitter kommen. werd wohl doch zuhause bleiben und ne kleine hausrunde drehen. 
hab leider kein auto und müsste mit bike hin und bei gewitter is irgendwie schlecht. sind knapp 20km bis zur KH von mir aus.


----------



## Bazingaaa (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo , ich weiß das ist kein bikemarkt hier aber ich dachte da ich ja aus Hamburg bin probiere ich es einfach mal aus .

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/421786-last-herb-dh-v4-2010-raw-grosze-m-tausch-und-verkauf 
Vielleicht einfach mal anbieten oder ein Angebot machen .


----------



## LincolnHawk (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jungs,

was ist nu wegen morgen KH 18 Uhr Tour. Würde gerne wissen ob nu welche dabei sind. JuJu was ist mit dir?
MfG


----------



## derboern (24. Juli 2014)

moin, morgen soll auch wieder schlecht werden. aber mal abwarten. meld mich morgen mittag sonst nochmal wenns trocken bleibt ob ich mitkomme.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juli 2014)

Einziger Tag mit vernünftiger Wetterprognose ist Samstag. Wann, wo, wer?


----------



## Spacetime (24. Juli 2014)

Also juju und ich waren heute auf einer kleinen Runde unterwegs. Jester war auch unterwegs. Wir haben diese strava App ausprobiert und es war der Hammer! Es kommt richtig Race Feelings auf. Kann ich euch nur empfehlen!
Gruß phil


----------



## jester81 (25. Juli 2014)

jo, war ne nasse und matschige Runde. mein Bock hat zum Schluss geknarzt und gescheppert wie ein altes Weib... 
Dem muss ich nachher erst mal auf den Grund gehen.


----------



## Spacetime (25. Juli 2014)

bestimmt nur der matsch im antrieb, hatte ich auch


----------



## jester81 (25. Juli 2014)

wahrscheinlich schon, nur hatte ich auch so ein knarzen im innenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-E-M-O (25. Juli 2014)

Moinsen wollt mich auch mal wieder einklinken. Fährt heute noch jemand? Könnte so 18:30-19:00 an der KH sein.


----------



## derboern (26. Juli 2014)

bin heute mal ne ganz entspannte tour gefahren. aber vom karlstein aus. oben angekommen bin ich dann zum hasselbrack und von dort in die fischbecker heide. da den segelflugtrail lang und bei den hügelgräbern zurück. beim moisburger stein vorbei wieder über den hasselbrack zum paul roth stein. von da zurück zum karlstein und wieder nach hause. höhenmeter weiss ich leider nicht, bin im moment ohne handy.

werde da morgen wieder lang fahren falls jemand interesse hat. zeitlich bin ich flexibel es muss halt nur trocken bleiben.
Start wäre dann am Parkplatz beim Karlstein.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juli 2014)

Macht nichts, Höhenmeter und ähnliche Parameter sind das einzige, was hier nicht interessiert


----------



## Mantasy (26. Juli 2014)

Dowhillmeter sind aber wichtig! :-D


----------



## derboern (26. Juli 2014)

ja mein handy will irgendwie nicht mehr. das geht immer von alleine oder beim telefonieren aus. wurd wohl zuviel durchgeschüttelt in letzter zeit. habs sonst immer in der hosentasche gehabt beim biken. muss das morgen mal mit flugmodus testen obs dann wenigstens nur mit gps geht. immer noch billiger als ein neues zu kaufen oder ein gps gerät zuzulegen. wenns klappt gibts morgen die statistik  ... oder ein neues handy.


----------



## derboern (27. Juli 2014)

bin um 13:00 am Parkplatz beim Karlstein falls wer mit möchte. werd da kurz ne pause machen und dann weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derboern (27. Juli 2014)

distanz 51,83km
dauer 3:29:07
pace 4:02 min/km (schnellster: 2:08 min. langsamster: 11:33 min. )

durchschnitt geschw. 14,9 km/h
max. geschw. 41,44 km/h

HM hoch 645m
HM runter 645m
max. steigung 12%


kalorien 2375 kcal
temperatur 27°C


bin heute leicht anders gefahren, aber auf der karte sieht die tour komisch aus. als wäre ich immer hin und her gefahren. bin auch irgendwie 3x am hasselbrack vorbei o0 wobei nur 2x gewollt war.

edit: axo und ich hab 2x geschoben  am paul roth stein weg wo die üblen wurzeln sind. hab da einen getroffen der is die dinger hochgefahren.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Juli 2014)

Hey. Hier ist nicht der DoD-Thread.


----------



## Mantasy (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## hasardeur (28. Juli 2014)

Wo ist das?


----------



## derboern (28. Juli 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hey. Hier ist nicht der DoD-Thread.


gehört sowas da rein? oder war das nur spass weil die da so trainings mässig drauf sind? kenn mich hier nich so wirklich aus. gucke immer nur in diesen thread und den von meinem hersteller. und da eigendlich auch nur wegen bildern  btw schönes bild @Mantasy

edit: ist das dieser neue bikepark der auch für anfänger gedacht ist? in bad dingens? hab da ein kurzes video von gesehen und da waren viele solcher holzplanken wege ( frag mich nicht wie die heissen, oder wars doch northshore?)


----------



## Spacetime (28. Juli 2014)

Leute morgen bin ich mit juju noch ab 18:00 von der Hütte aus unterwegs, normale Runde + ein paar Strava Rekorde. 
Danach packe ich dann mein Downhiller ein und bin Morzine Chatel usw. 
Bis in 2 Wochen


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juli 2014)

Viel Spass! Und lass die Knochen heile.


----------



## jester81 (28. Juli 2014)

vielleicht schaffe ich das morgen um 6 an der Hütte zu sein.


----------



## Mantasy (28. Juli 2014)

Das Bild ist die Z-Line in Hinterglem.


----------



## lukidtm (28. Juli 2014)

Moin,

bin ja nicht der Touren fahrer, trotzdem mal 

Bin Samstag in Braunlage, zufällig wer von euch auch vor ort? 

lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (29. Juli 2014)

stimmt z Line .. da sind wir auch rüber letztes Jahr am Tag der Eröffnung


----------



## jester81 (29. Juli 2014)

6 schaffe ich nicht. bin wohl so gegen 18:30-18:45 an der Hütte.


----------



## juju752 (29. Juli 2014)

Können dich ca 1845 an der Hütte einsammeln. müsstest dann evtl 5 min warten.


----------



## jester81 (29. Juli 2014)

cool


----------



## juju752 (1. August 2014)

jemand am we unterwegs?


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2014)

Ja,  in Wallis


----------



## jester81 (1. August 2014)

ich bestimmt. kann nur nicht sagen wann. wahrscheinlich aber abends!


----------



## derboern (1. August 2014)

Moin, ja ich treff mich morgen um 13:00 uhr in Daerstorf mit jemand den ich letztes WE da kennen gelernt habe. werden von dort aus in die HaBe´s fahren. Können uns ja irgendwo treffen. ich weiss nicht wie fit der andere ist, aber ich hätte lust auf ne grosse tour. ich schick dir mal meine nummer per PN.


----------



## yyck (5. August 2014)

Moin moin,

Ich heiße Yannick und bin frischzugezogener Hamburger. Bin jetzt schon einige male durch die Harburger Berge gefahren, jedoch fehlt mir etwas die Ortskenntniss, um die wirklichen Highlights mitgenommen zuhaben. Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich mich einer Gruppe anschließen könnte um einige Runden zu drehen.
Zu mir: Mountainbiken mach ich seit zwei Jahren, erst auf nem CC Hardtail und erst seit einigen Wochen, da nach einigen Fahrten mit nem Enduro eines Freundes  mich diese Richtung mehr gepackt hat, ein Fully.
Zeit bin ich sehr flexibel, da ich Student bin und im Moment frei habe.
Ich hoffe auf viele positive Antworten

Grüße Yannick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (7. August 2014)

jemand heute am Abend unterwegs? @juju752 ? Du vielleicht?


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2014)

Moin Yannick (@yyck), 

Herzlich Willkommen!

Einfach immer mal wieder hier reingucken und anschließen, wenn es passt.  

Grüße


----------



## juju752 (7. August 2014)

@jester81 : Bin jetzt erstmal im Urlaub ab dem 19.8. wird aber wieder Dienstags und Donnerstags gerockt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. August 2014)

Technik Frage: Hat jemand von euch eine KS LEV (externer Kabelabgang) mit 150mm? Ich wüsste zu gerne wie lang die Ausgefahren von Sattelaufnahme bis Unterkannte Maximalstecktiefe ist.


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2014)

Moin Malte, 
@Bogie meint,  dass diese Frage im Lev-Tread beantwortet ist. Vielleicht findest Du es dort ja. 
Grüße


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. August 2014)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2014)

Kann heute Abend mal messen, wenn Du nix findest. Wesentlich ist aber die Länge bis zur Sattelaufnahme, weil Sättel unterschiedlich hoch sein können.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. August 2014)

Sach ich doch Müssen bei der 150er so knapp 21cm sein.


----------



## N-E-M-O (8. August 2014)

Morgen noch jemand dabei? 13:00 an der KH. 

Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (9. August 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sach ich doch Müssen bei der 150er so knapp 21cm sein.



Hmm....schätze, da muss ich mal meine Brille richten lassen .

Sind genau 21 cm bis Mitte Rohr des Sattelgestells.


----------



## Zelle (15. August 2014)

Brillen gerichtet? Sattelstützenlängen verglichen? Wir am Wochenende auch gefahren?


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2014)

Maximal am Sonntag. Morgen muss ich nach Hannover, Eis essen


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2014)

So. Eventuell.

Ich bin von den Toten zurück und ab Dienstag für jeden Spaß zu haben


----------



## Mantasy (15. August 2014)

Ich fahre für Sonntag nach Braunlage


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2014)

Jemand Sonntag gegen 16:00 in HH Lust auf eine Tour/VoPa?


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2014)

16:00 ist bannig spät....kannst Du nicht früher? Und satt VoBa lieber ein paar Meilen in die Beine pumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2014)

Statt Meilen lieber mal ein bisschen Fahrtechnik

Eventuell schaffe ich es etwas früher, aber ich muss noch ein Auto mit meinem Cousin kaufen (deshalb bin ich in HH).


----------



## jester81 (17. August 2014)

11:30 Kärntner Hütte. sag ich einfach mal.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. August 2014)

Datt schaff ich nicht.


----------



## Zelle (17. August 2014)

Ich auch nicht. Bin gerade mit dem Renner in Lüneburg unterwegs.


----------



## jester81 (17. August 2014)

ich übrigens auch nicht...
ich fahre später, wurde noch zum Keller aufräumen verdonnert. ich denke 14:00 Uhr ist realistisch.


----------



## jester81 (17. August 2014)

ich bin jetzt unterwegs und gegen 3 an der kh, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. August 2014)

Sodele:
Wer fährt bei Zeiten:

1. in den Deister?
2. in den MSB-X Park?
3. in den echten Bikepark?

Bis zu drei Mitfahrer kann ich auch mitnehmen, dann mit Heckträger, gegen Spritbeteiligung.


----------



## Zelle (17. August 2014)

Ich will demnächst mal wieder nach Winterberg. Ein Tag Bikepark, ein Tag Tour in der Gegend. Wenn es Zeitlich machbar ist, bin ich auch offen und zu haben für Optionen 1 - 3


----------



## hasardeur (17. August 2014)

Nach meinem Urlaub, also ab 7. September. Jetzt geht es erstmal ins Vinschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (17. August 2014)

Viel Spaß und komm in einem Stück zurück!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. August 2014)

Achja: Für mich bitte erstmal keine Übernachtungsaktionen. Ich bin ganz froh mal ein paar Tage am Stück daheim bleiben zu können.


----------



## juju752 (19. August 2014)

Heute 18h jemand bock ne runde zu drehen? ich bin auf jedenfall unterwegs.


----------



## jester81 (19. August 2014)

heute leider nicht. Donnerstag bin ich aber dabei.


----------



## juju752 (19. August 2014)

wenn sich keiner mehr meldet, starte ich schon 17h


----------



## Blindfury (20. August 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 2. in den MSB-X Park?



Warst du schon im MSB-X Park? Bin letztes Wochenende da gewesen und bis auf die North-Shore Strecke war ich eher enttäuscht. Die Downhill Strecken waren extrem verblockt sodass kein Flow aufkam und die anderen Trails waren relativ anspruchslos... Werde auf jeden Fall als nächstes woanders hin. Falls ihr euch also für einen anderen Bikepark entscheidet sagt gerne Bescheid.

Wenn mal jemand von euch Lust auf eine Freeride/Enduro-Tour in Ahrensburg und Umgebung hat sagt gerne Bescheid. Hier gibt's einige sehr nette Spots inkl. fetten Sprüngen! Alternativ würde ich mich auch freuen mal von euch zu einem Spot mitgenommen zu werden.

Beste Grüße, Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. August 2014)

Eventuell mal zu den N-Trails? Samstag oder Sonntag (lieber Sa.)? 

Ich finde der MSBX Park macht schon Spaß, man braucht aber das richtige Rad. Mit einem agressiven AM oder einem Endurobike hat man da richtig Spaß und auch Anspruch, wenn man schnell fährt. Auf dem DHer will ich da nicht runter, der ist zu träge für die Strecken.


----------



## Blindfury (20. August 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eventuell mal zu den N-Trails? Samstag oder Sonntag (lieber Sa.)?


N-Trails klingt super und Samstag würde gut passen (hoffe nur das Wetter spielt mit weil letzte Woche im Harz die reinste Schlammschlacht war)... Welche Uhrzeit passt dir denn am besten + wo wollen wir uns treffen?

Falls du/ihr Freitag ab 14-15 Uhr Lust habt kann ich euch ja vorher mal die Trails/ Sprünge in Ahrensburg und Umgebung zeigen


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. August 2014)

Prima Samstag um 11:45 am Hbf vor Burger King? Wir müssen zur Steinfurther Allee.

Freitag finde ich gut, würde dir auch eher 15:30/16:00 passen? Ich muss vorher arbeiten.


----------



## Blindfury (20. August 2014)

Samstag 11:45 Uhr passt perfekt. Dann kann ich ja sogar halbwegs ausschlafen 
Freitag 15.30 -16 Uhr ist auch noch früh genug (hab abends noch was vor). Würde dir empfehlen entweder mit der R10 nach Ahrensburg oder mit der U1 nach Ahrensburg Ost zu fahren und von dort kann ich dich abholen + es sind keine 10 Minuten mehr bis zu den Trails. Schick dir sonst gleich nochmal 'ne PM mit meiner Handynummer...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. August 2014)

Wunderbar. Jetzt muss ich mir noch überlegen, wo ich Freitag mein Bike hinstelle, während ich beim Doc bin.
Endurobike passt für Ahrensburg, denke ich?
15:00 am Freitag schaffe ich, mehr als 3 Stunden Fragebögen basteln werde ich eh nicht.


----------



## Blindfury (21. August 2014)

Enduro ist hier von Vorteil wobei du dich bei einer Abfahrt garantiert ärgern wirst kein DH-Bike dabei zu haben 
Hab aber selber auch 'nur' ein Enduro insofern ist's eh passender...

Dir 'n stressfreien Tag & bis morgen


----------



## jester81 (21. August 2014)

@juju752 heute 18:00 Kärntner Hütte??


----------



## jester81 (21. August 2014)

doppeltgemoppelt


----------



## juju752 (21. August 2014)

Ja wir sind um 18h am start


----------



## jester81 (21. August 2014)

ok. bin dann auch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2014)

Blindfury schrieb:


> Enduro ist hier von Vorteil wobei du dich bei einer Abfahrt garantiert ärgern wirst kein DH-Bike dabei zu haben
> Hab aber selber auch 'nur' ein Enduro insofern ist's eh passender...
> 
> Dir 'n stressfreien Tag & bis morgen



Integralhelm oder Halbschale? Klingt eher nach Integral.


----------



## N-E-M-O (21. August 2014)

jester81 schrieb:


> @juju752 heute 18:00 Kärntner Hütte??


Darf man sich da noch anschließen? Gruß


----------



## jester81 (21. August 2014)

ich denke da hat keiner was da gegen.


----------



## juju752 (21. August 2014)

klar, kein problem. sei einfach 18h an der Kärntner Hütte


----------



## jester81 (21. August 2014)

so ein Mist Stau. naja ich bin jetzt mit Christian noch ne kurze, dafür aber knackige Runde gefahren. nächste Woche muss ich dann mal schauen ob's dann klappt.


----------



## SteelWars (21. August 2014)

Jemand am Sonntag in den habes?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2014)

Ich bin eventuell mit meiner Freundin und einem befreundeten Pärchen unterwegs. Wir fahren zwar die üblichen Verdächtigen, aber mit lange Warten unten.


----------



## SteelWars (22. August 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich bin eventuell mit meiner Freundin und einem befreundeten Pärchen unterwegs. Wir fahren zwar die üblichen Verdächtigen, aber mit lange Warten unten.



Der wahre Spaß liegt ja nicht im runterheizen, der beginnt doch erst bergauf mit rennkassette


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. August 2014)

Dann passt du perfekt in unsere Gruppe Ich geb die Zeit durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blindfury (22. August 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Integralhelm oder Halbschale? Klingt eher nach Integral.


Je nachdem wie gut du fährst aber ich würde einen Fullface empfehlen. Muss nur leider für heute absagen weil ich grade auf Arbeit angekommen bin und gesehen hab das mir mein Chef für heute Nachmittag noch ein Meeting eingestellt hat 

Würde aber vorschlagen das wir das nächste Woche nachholen da ich eh Frühschicht hab und immer ab 14 Uhr zu Hause bin. Aber lass uns das am besten Samstag besprechen und dann, falls noch andere mitkommen wollen, hier posten.

Euch einen super Start ins Wochenende!


----------



## Spacetime (22. August 2014)

wenn ihr Samstag an den N trails wart schreib mal bitte ob Ahrensburg noch besser ist. Würde dann vielleicht auch mitkommen


----------



## Blindfury (22. August 2014)

Spacetime schrieb:


> wenn ihr Samstag an den N trails wart schreib mal bitte ob Ahrensburg noch besser ist. Würde dann vielleicht auch mitkommen


Logo, geb dir spätestens Sonntag ein Feedback nachdem ich mir die N-Trails angeschaut hab...


----------



## juju752 (22. August 2014)

@Jester: Jetzt ha ich ja deine Nummer. Nächstes ml ruf ich einfach kurz durch und frag wie lange du noch brauchst. Dann kann man schonmal 1-2 Trails fahren und dich dann einsammeln.


----------



## jester81 (22. August 2014)

jo, machen wir so.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. August 2014)

Morgen noch jemand an den N-Trail / 11:45 am HBF?
Bauen und Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. August 2014)

Planänderung: Wir treffen uns gegen 12:30 in Ahrensburg und fahren da.


----------



## lukidtm (22. August 2014)

was isn in ahrensburg?


----------



## Blindfury (22. August 2014)

lukidtm schrieb:


> was isn in ahrensburg?


Viel Wald, einige kurze aber spaßige Abfahrten und Sprünge von klein bis verdammt groß & weit... Wenn du fette Sprünge magst kommst du garantiert auf deine Kosten und ansonsten muss halt ein bisschen getreten werden um Spaß zu haben aber das ist hier im Norden ja normal


----------



## Spezies8472 (23. August 2014)

lukidtm schrieb:


> was isn in ahrensburg?



Darf man erfahren wo ? Ist das zwischen Bredenbeker Teich und Ammersbek ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2014)

Ich denke da gilt wie immer: Mit jemandem treffen und mitnehmen lassen. Oder mal irgendwo mitfahren und fragen, Spotinfos gibt man imo nur persönlich weiter

Wir haben uns heute jedenfalls bestens amüsiert:


----------



## SteelWars (23. August 2014)

Zufällig in Tonndorf untem am Bahnhof aufgenommen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2014)

Ahrensburg.
Wie siehts eigentlich morgen bei dir mit Fahren aus?


----------



## SteelWars (23. August 2014)

Sigi Harburg gegen Mittag, bis jetzt zu dritt aber das Wetter..^^
Wenns gut wird aufjedenfall vorher bei den cyclassics vorbei fahren.
Ein paar Bekannte gönnen sich morgen die Runde über die Köhlbrandbrücke.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2014)

Sigi Harburg?


----------



## SteelWars (23. August 2014)

Klar der Sigi, total krasser Spot! 

Oder vielleicht Kurzform für selbstverständlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2014)

Da ist meine Slangkenntnis wohl ins Hintertreff geraten

Sagt mal an wann und wo, dann geselle ich mich evtl. dazu. Ich muss um 16:30 wieder in Buchholz sein.


----------



## SteelWars (24. August 2014)

13:00 am Hbf treffen oder schreib mir per pn deine nr


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2014)

Sie haben Post

Wenn ichs schaffe, komm ich dazu.


----------



## Blindfury (24. August 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wir haben uns heute jedenfalls bestens amüsiert:


Hat auf jeden Fall super viel Spaß gebracht! Danke auch für die hilfreichen Tipps & Tricks  Bis zur nächsten Runde & dir 'n entspannten Sonntag, cheers


----------



## Spacetime (25. August 2014)

War gestern wieder Deister, wenn mal jemand lust hat, nächstes Wochenende wieder.
Konnten endlich die ersten Sprünge der BMX machen


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2014)

Dabei. Am liebsten am Samstag


----------



## jester81 (25. August 2014)

ich will auch springen lernen... nächstes we bin ich aber mit Kindergeburtstag beschäftigt!


----------



## Spacetime (25. August 2014)

Lernen kannst du am besten hier im Volkspark oder Ntrails


----------



## jester81 (25. August 2014)

mh, dann muss ich wohl da mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (25. August 2014)

wo sind den die ntrails


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2014)

Geheim. Aber wir fahren die Woche eventuell hin, dann könntest du dich anschließen.


----------



## juju752 (26. August 2014)

Heute starten wir 18h an der Kärtner Hütte


----------



## Spacetime (26. August 2014)

check


----------



## jester81 (26. August 2014)

ich heute nicht. mein kleiner hat Geburtstag. Donnerstag aber!


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2014)

*Hat jemand Bock am 11./12.10.2014 nach Schöneck zur Enduro DM zu fahren? Ich würde ein Auto stellen und einen 4er Träger besorgen*.
Sind ~550km von hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2014)

BTW: Jemand Lust und Zeit morgen zu radln oder Luft unter die Reifen zu nehmen?


----------



## hasardeur (26. August 2014)

Klingt interessant. Plane mich mal mit ein.


----------



## juju752 (27. August 2014)

@Lord Shadow : Wo kann man sich denn für die DM anmelden? Hätte evtl. Bock.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. August 2014)

Soll wohl eine offene Klasse geben. Deutsche Meister werden wir da natürlich nicht, aber das ist auch nicht mein Ziel


----------



## smlyyy (27. August 2014)

Moin Moin Zusammen.

Ich war am Wochenende mit Freunden im Harz unterwegs. Genauer; Braunlage.
Dort bin ich natürlich nicht um den Bikepark drumrum gekommen. 

Meine erste Bikepark Erfahrung - natürlich gleich mit mehreren Stürzen nach Sprüngen.
Daher meine Frage; Wäre es möglich, mal den ein oder anderen von Euch zu begleiten, wenn ihr mal irgendwo abheben geht? 
Natürlich unter der Voraussicht, dass ich sprungtechnisch ein totaler (!) Anfänger bin.

Ich danke im Voraus! 

So far,
smlyyy


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. August 2014)

Na logisch Schau einfach hier rein und schließ dich mal an.


----------



## LowRider4711 (27. August 2014)

@smlyyy : brauchst noch mehr blutige Knie?


----------



## smlyyy (27. August 2014)

@Lord Shadow : Alles klar, danke Dir! 

@LowRider4711 : Solange nichts bricht!


----------



## Spacetime (27. August 2014)

juju und ich sind morgen vielleicht an den n trails gegen 18:00


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. August 2014)

Apropos: N-Trails vs. Ahrensburg
Einfach völlig unterschiedlich. In Ahrensburg ist alles etwas natürlicher, die größten Sprünge aber deutlich größer und das meiste nicht so anfängerfreundlich (Gaps, Doubles). Man erkennt da schon ein bisschen Nicos Handschrift. Spaß macht es allemal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (28. August 2014)

@juju752 @Spacetime wo fahrt ihr heute? N-Trails oder doch HaBes? Wenn in den Bergen, würde ich mich euch anscließen.


----------



## Spacetime (28. August 2014)

N Trails


----------



## Spacetime (1. September 2014)

kleines Video vom Samstag, Lord Shadow und ich waren im Deister unterwegs. Eigentlich wollte ich Malte ein haufen Trails zeigen aber wir sind gleich am ersten hängen geblieben. Naja war auch ganz gut!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. September 2014)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass du ne kranke Sau bist?
War super im Deister. Vielen Dank für das Mentaltraining an Phil


----------



## Blindfury (1. September 2014)

Spacetime schrieb:


> kleines Video vom Samstag, Lord Shadow und ich waren im Deister unterwegs. Eigentlich wollte ich Malte ein haufen Trails zeigen aber wir sind gleich am ersten hängen geblieben. Naja war auch ganz gut!



Schaut ja echt nach 'ner fetten Line aus!  aber so locker wie ihr da längs fahrt springst doch in Ahrensburg das nächste Mal auch den unteren Fetten  Freu mich auf N-Trails am Mittwoch, beste Grüße, Jörn


----------



## Blindfury (1. September 2014)

Ist zwar erst Ende des Monats aber wollen wir am 27.09.14 vielleicht nach Deister?
Biischen Trails heizen bevor der Herbst so richtig anfängt... 
@Lord Shadow @Spacetime


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. September 2014)

Naja, das ist Phil gesprungen. Ich bin über den ersten in der Line. Von mir aus können wir gerne den 27.09. anpeilen.


----------



## Spacetime (1. September 2014)

JA KÖNNTE KLAPPEN 27.9


----------



## jester81 (1. September 2014)

wenn ihr nicht nur zum hüpfen in den deister fahrt, würde ich mich euch anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. September 2014)

Morgen um 18:00 bin ich dabei @Spacetime @juju752


----------



## Blindfury (2. September 2014)

jester81 schrieb:


> wenn ihr nicht nur zum hüpfen in den deister fahrt, würde ich mich euch anschließen.


Auf jeden Fall auch genug Trails weil meine Freundin auch mitkommen will...


----------



## jester81 (2. September 2014)

dann simma dabei!!!


----------



## Spacetime (2. September 2014)

Malte juju hat abgesagt, ich bin aber 18:00 am start


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. September 2014)

Ich komme direkt. Brutal viel zu tun und kein Zeitpuffer nach Norden zu fahren.


----------



## jester81 (2. September 2014)

fährt morgen Abend jemand in den HaBes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-E-M-O (2. September 2014)

Wäre morgen am Start. Kann frühestens um 18uhr an der KH sein. Passt?


----------



## jester81 (2. September 2014)

18:00-18:30 vorher schaffe ich es auch nicht. ich werde morgen nochmal gegen Mittag bescheid sagen ob es klappt.


----------



## Spacetime (2. September 2014)

Donnerstag wieder


----------



## jester81 (2. September 2014)

phil, diesen Donnerstag kann ich nicht. daher morgen als alternative.


----------



## Spacetime (3. September 2014)

Jojo Arne war nur zur Info falls jemand lust hat


----------



## jester81 (3. September 2014)

heute steht. je nach Stau vorm Tunnel bin ich zwischen 18:00 - 18:30 an der Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## N-E-M-O (3. September 2014)

Passt. Bin dann dann 18.15 an Kärtner-Hütte.


----------



## jester81 (3. September 2014)

geh mal bitte eher von 18:30 aus. bin gerade erst Zuhause angekommen.


----------



## Zelle (3. September 2014)

Morgen bin ich auch dabei. Brauchen wir Licht, oder machen wir vorher Schluss?

Grüße!


----------



## Spacetime (3. September 2014)

Ich nehme kein licht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. September 2014)

Wir waren an den N-Trails Hat bis auf den fetten Crash am Ende Spaß gemacht.








@Blindfury : Mehr Bilder im Album.


----------



## Blindfury (4. September 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hat bis auf den fetten Crash am Ende Spaß gemacht.


Ätznd, gar nicht mehr mitbekommen das du dich gepackt hast... Hoffe dir ist nichts weiter passiert!


----------



## Spacetime (4. September 2014)

nice, hoffe nichts schlimmes


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. September 2014)

Schürfer am Rücken und der ernsthafte Zweifel, ob Klickpedale nicht doch Nachteile haben (Rad nicht in der Luft wegwerfen können). Aber dank Helm und anderem Polsterzeug nicht wirklich was passiert


----------



## Blindfury (4. September 2014)

Na dann hast ja nochmal Glück gehabt + solange du nur an den Klickies und nicht an dir zweifelst ist doch alles bestens


----------



## Zelle (4. September 2014)

Nachher 18:00 Uhr Kärtner Hütte, oder wann / wo?


----------



## jester81 (4. September 2014)

ich hab mir gestern auch am Arm und Fuß weh getan... mein großer Zeh fühlt sich schön verstaucht an.


----------



## hasardeur (4. September 2014)

Stress zu Hause?


----------



## jester81 (4. September 2014)

das war die Küchenreibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (4. September 2014)

18:00 Hütte


----------



## jester81 (8. September 2014)

sagt mal, hat jemand von euch schon mal ein Laufrad gebaut? Ich überlege mir im Winter Carbon Felgen aus China zu bestellen, hab aber noch nie ein Laufrad aufgebaut...  über Fachkundigen Rat würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. September 2014)

Habe ich, aber Carbonfelgen sind vom Verhalten her völlig anders beim Auszentrieren als Alufelgen. Wende dich mal an Speerlaufräder oder so und farg was die für´s zentrieren eines fertig eingespeichten Laufrades mit Carbonfelge nehmen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. September 2014)

*Nochmal Enduro DM:
Datum: 11./12.10.*
Auschreibung: http://vogtland-bike.de/dm-enduro/ausschreibung.html

Wer will fest mit? Ich melde mich an, wenn wir wenigstens drei Leute sind, sonst lohnt die Anfahrt nicht. => Nachricht hier + PN
Meldekosten 45€
Spritkosten: ~130€ / Sitzplätze
Wenn wir mehr als 4 sind, nehme ich den Anhänger, da passen bis zu 8 Bikes drauf, dann wäre ein zweites Auto indiziert
Abfahrt: Freitag Mittag / Nachmittag / Abend, möglichst zeitig. Rückkehr: Sonntag Abend/Nacht.

Platz für Gepäck ist so&so reichlich.
Wenn wir fahren, kümmere ich mich um eine Ferienwohnung, denke das ist entspannter als Zelt bei den Strapazen

Edit: Philipp und ich sind angemeldet. Also noch bis zu drei Plätze im Fond abzugeben.


----------



## jester81 (10. September 2014)

wird morgen eigentlich gefahren?


----------



## hasardeur (10. September 2014)

Urlaub ist zwar vorüber, aber morgen schaffe ich es nicht. Nächste Woche wieder.

Wie sieht es den am WE aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (10. September 2014)

An einem Tag des Wochenendes lässt sich bestimmt was einrichten.


----------



## jester81 (11. September 2014)

Jasper Jauch ist heute auch in den HaBes


----------



## cYpH3r_2oo3 (11. September 2014)

Hallo erstmal an alle, ich bin Sven und vor kurzem nach Ahrensburg gezogen. Bin nun seit kurzer Zeit umgestiegen auf auf den DH/FR Bereich. War vorher eher auf Tour / durch den Wald. Ich suche nun ein paar Strecken und Kurse hier in der Nähe, sowie ein paar Leute mit denen man fahren kann. Bin ich hier richtig ?


----------



## jester81 (13. September 2014)

ahhh, ich krieg nen Fön...
ich wollte gerade an meiner Hinterrad bremse die Beläge wechseln, da reißt doch glatt beim lösen der Kopf vom sicherungsbolzen ab und zerstört dabei noch das Gewinde! ich könnt kotzen!!!
Frage in die Runde: Meint ihr es macht Sinn den Sattel zu Sram zu schicken? oder ist da eh nix mehr zu machen?? 
sowas hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt. Der Bolzen war total weich.


----------



## Zelle (13. September 2014)

Code?  Dann hatte ich das auch schon.


----------



## jester81 (13. September 2014)

elixir 7 Trail.
was hast du gemacht?


----------



## Zelle (13. September 2014)

Ich habe selber durch den Bolzen durchgebohrt. Mit einem kleinen Bohrer ungefähr Kerndurchmesser vom Gewinde. Damit konnte ich den Sattel komplett retten.


----------



## jester81 (13. September 2014)

mh, das ist bei leider nicht so. den Rest des Bolzens konnte ich einfach durchschieben. klingt für mich als bräuchte ich nen neuen Sattel!


----------



## hasardeur (13. September 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. September 2014)

@jester81  Willst du am nächsten Samstag mal zu mir kommen? Wir machen große Bastelsession mit mehreren Gabeln, Dämpfer etctt. da fällt ein Bremssattl nicht so ins Gewicht.
Hinterher durch die Heide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (14. September 2014)

gerne! was muss ich mitbringen? einen neuen Sattel, oder meinst du man kann den alten retten?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. September 2014)

Mach mal ein Bild. Denke aber das wird gehen,eventuell müssen wir uns eine neue Belagssicherung ausdenken.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. September 2014)

Mach mal ein Bild. Denke aber, daswird gehen,eventuell müssen wir uns eine neue Belagssicherung ausdenken.


----------



## cYpH3r_2oo3 (14. September 2014)

Für die Reparatur könnte man evtl einen Helicoil Einsatz verwenden. Das sind Reparatureinsätze. Werden zum Teil sogar in der Industrie eingesetzt um Gewinde in Aluminium zu verstärken. Definitiv günstiger als ein neuer Sattel  Gibt es für nahezu jede Gewindegröße ein Set mit Bohrer eindreher und ein paar Einsätzen.


----------



## gnss (14. September 2014)

Kann man da nicht einfach einen Splint durchschieben wie bei Shimano?


----------



## cYpH3r_2oo3 (14. September 2014)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Beläge dort (Konstruktionsbedingt) sonst "wegklappen/sich verdrehen" wenn zu viel Spiel in der Führung ist ?!


----------



## jester81 (14. September 2014)

ich werde gleich mal ein Foto für den Lord machen. Helicoil hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, habe ich aber nicht und wenn ich mir die Preise angucke, dann ist ein neuer Sattel nicht teurer... Die Splint Lösung ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen. 
Ich denke es wird eine Übergangslösung, denn in mir reift der Gedanke, dass ich mir vom Weihnachtsmann Hope Bremsen wünsche....


----------



## jester81 (14. September 2014)

so anbei schlechte Fotos, besser lässt mein iPhone nicht zu. Die ersten Windungen im Gewinde sind nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## cYpH3r_2oo3 (14. September 2014)

Achso ok. Welche größe brauchst du? Könnte ja mal bei uns in der Firma nachsehen. War gestern das erste mal in den Ha-Be's unterwegs ... Gefühlt geht das ja nur Berg auf  Das nächste mal nehme ich bestimmt nicht mein Downhill-Eisenschwein mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cYpH3r_2oo3 (14. September 2014)

Nimm doch einfach eine längere zylinderkopfschraube (evtl eine ohne durchgehendes Gewinde) und am ende eine Slebstsichernde mutter ?!  Vorher natürlich einmal gleichäßig durchbohren.


----------



## hasardeur (14. September 2014)

Splint war ein guter Tip. Diese Sicherung bewahrt die Beläge nur vor dem Herausfallen. Führung bietet sie nicht und Spiel sollte sie ohnehin haben.

Übrigens wurde dieser Thread mal eröffnet, um sich zum Biken zu verabreden, weil das in einem anderen bekannten Thread nicht mehr gut klappte. Wir sind gerade auf demselben Weg. Wann fahren wir wieder mal an einem WE? Dienstags kann ich leider nicht und Donnerstags schaffe ich es nur selten.

Edit: Gewinde sauber nachschneiden und dann einen neue Sicherungsbolzen rein, sollte auch klappen. Das Gewinde muss nicht viel halten. Sicherungsringe für diese Bolzen habe ich noch.


----------



## jester81 (14. September 2014)

wäre das mit meiner Bremse nicht gewesen, wäre ich heute gefahren. generell fahre ich eigentlich jedes Wochenende, nächstes z.b. auch.

edit: leider habe ich zur Zeit nicht die technischen Möglichkeiten so eine Reparatur bei mir Zuhause auszuführen. Ansonsten wäre es schon passiert.

PS du bekommst noch ein kettenschloß von mir.


----------



## hasardeur (14. September 2014)

Hole Dir einen passenden Splint aus dem Baumarkt oder vom Bikehändler und gut ist. Das mit dem Gewinde und neuem Bolzen kann man noch immer machen.

So, und jetzt wieder Verabredungen


----------



## N-E-M-O (15. September 2014)

Morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. September 2014)

Wie siehts mit der DM aus? Bloemfontein und ich fahren auf jeden Fall.
Wollten doch ein paar mit @hasardeur , @juju752 , @Spacetime @Zelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (16. September 2014)

@Lord Shadow: Ich schaffe es leider nicht bei der DM mit zu fahren. Euch aber viel Spaß.
@Alle: Diese Woche fahre ich nicht. Muss mein Bike nach 3 Tagen Hardcoreeinsatz in Livigno erstmal wieder fit machen. Hat evtl. noch jemand nen X9/X7 10-fach Trigger über? Meiner ist einfach auf dem Trail abgefallen und ich hab ihn nicht wieder gefunden.


----------



## Zelle (16. September 2014)

Abgefallen? Die Dinger sind doch normalerweise an so nem dünnen Drahtseil gesichert


----------



## juju752 (16. September 2014)

Ja eigentlich schon. Der Trigger hat was beim Sturz in einen Baum abbekommen und dann baumelte irgendwann der Zug mit einem mini Stück des Triggers vor meinen Augen rum.


----------



## hasardeur (16. September 2014)

15€  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/455257-sram-x7-10x2-speed-shifter
20€  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/455023-sram-x7-trigger-2-x10

X9 und X0 gibt es auch haufenweise, aber eben deutlich teurer


----------



## juju752 (16. September 2014)

@hasardeur: Die hab ich auch schon im Blick. Von jemandem in HH geht ber schneller und die haben keine Schelle. Krieg einen X7 Trigger mit Schelle auch für 23€ Neu im Inet. Wollte aber schnellst möglich wieder Biken.


----------



## hasardeur (16. September 2014)

Schelle hätte ich. Trigger leider nicht.


----------



## Spacetime (17. September 2014)

ich bin raus, mich hat es am Sonntag per Windböe vom dicken Drop in Livigno in den Boden gedrückt... nichts gebrochen aber ich brauch bestimmt noch 1-2 Wochen bis ich mir wieder alleine Socken anziehen kann


----------



## Zelle (17. September 2014)

@Lord Shadow, kann auch nicht mit zur Enduro DM.


----------



## Joschie (19. September 2014)

Hat jemand ne´ ahnung ob es beim und um den Brunsberg irgendwelche brauchbaren spots/trails gibt?


----------



## hasardeur (19. September 2014)

Meine Home Area.....kommt drauf an, was Du mit Spots meinst. Eine Erhebung mit 129 m ü. NHN bietet da nur begrenzt Möglichkeiten 

Wenn Du magst, können wir aber mal eine Runde drehen und ich zeige Dir alles, was in dieser Ecke einigermaßen Spass macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joschie (19. September 2014)

Wäre bei so einer Runde dabei...fragt sich wann und wo wir uns treffen (ich wohne in sprötze).
In der Höllenschlucht war ich ab und an schon, hab sie aber noch nicht ausgiebig erforscht.
Ich bin 12j alt macht das was aus? 


Gruß jonas


----------



## hasardeur (19. September 2014)

Dann bietet sich eine Tour mit meinem Sohn und mir an. Mein Sohn ist 10. Ich frage mal, wann er Lust hat. Wir wohnen in Ho-Se.


----------



## Joschie (19. September 2014)

Ok,supi   auf ein baldiges treffen


----------



## Spacetime (21. September 2014)




----------



## jester81 (21. September 2014)

krasser Einschlag! das tat bestimmt weh...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. September 2014)

Shit Geht`s dir wieder gut?


----------



## Spacetime (21. September 2014)

Ne noch nicht, der Oberschenkel ziemlich stark geprellt


----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2014)

Bis zur Landung sieht es prima aus. Warum verreißt es Dir plötzlich das VR?

Arnika Globoli helfen Wunder bei Prellungen.


----------



## jester81 (21. September 2014)

ich will hier jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, aber das mit den Zuckerkugeln ist nicht dein Ernst! Hoffe ich zumindest!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2014)

Doch, ich bin kein Esoteriker und war skeptisch, hatte aber schon ein paar mal Gelegenheit, die Wirkung zu nutzen. Versuch macht klug. Ausprobieren und wenn es nicht hilft, schadet es wenigstens nicht....kann man nicht von allem behaupten, was in Apotheken verkauft wird


----------



## Spacetime (21. September 2014)

Der Wind hat mir nur ganz leicht das Rad verstellt aber bei der höhe des Drops hat es gereicht


----------



## FullyMerida (21. September 2014)

Guten Abend,
Vor erst ich bin 14 jahre alt und möchte gerne ins freeriding einsteigen ... So stellt sich hier die frage Ob es hier freerider gibt um mein alter herum ) ??? )

MfG...Mati


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. September 2014)

Breche gegen 16:00 von der Hütte richtung Karlstein auf. Wer Lust hat sei da oder rufe mich, so er denn meine Nummer hat, an.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. September 2014)

Nur falls jemand kommen wollte: Wird eher 16:45.


----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2014)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit Rabenberg am WE 3.-5. Oktober?

Wer kommt mit?
Wann geht es los?
Wie lange?
Mit Übernachtung? (würde ich mich drum kümmern > Sportpark Rabenberg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. September 2014)

Dabei, aber nur ohne Übernachtung. Früh los=> Fahren vom Liftstart bis Ende.


----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2014)

Das sind weit über 500 km und mind. 5h Fahrzeit. Wann willst Du da los? Im schlimmsten Fall können wir abends nach Wernigerode fahren und von dort am nächsten Tag weiter. Sind dann noch immer um die 300km und 3h Fahrt. Rückfahrt dann gern auch über Wernigerode und am nächsten Tag vielleicht noch eine Runde im Harz drehen.

Ach ja, Lift gibt es am Rabenberg nicht. Verwechselst Du das vielleicht gerade mit Sankt Andreasberg?


----------



## Joschie (22. September 2014)

@Fully merida

ja es gibt hier welche in deinem alter (mich z.b.) ich bin 12


----------



## FullyMerida (22. September 2014)

@Joschie Sauber  Mann kann sich is mal demnächst treffen


----------



## Joschie (22. September 2014)

können wir machen,hab immoment aber leider kein bike...leg mir demnächst ein neues zu ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. September 2014)

@hasardeur : Ja meine ich. Sorry, gepennt.
Das ist zu weit, da komme ich nicht mit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2014)

Gleich weiter:

Wer würde am 4. oder 5. nach Sankt Andreasberg wollen? Früh los und bis Liftschluss fahren.


----------



## jester81 (23. September 2014)

ich, ich, ich...


----------



## Mantasy (23. September 2014)

ich bin vielleicht auch da


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2014)

Womit wir mit hasardeur bei 3 sind. Ich glaube, da geht noch was.
@Bloemfontein @hasardeur @lukidtm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (23. September 2014)

nicht zu viele, sonst eird es zu voll :-D


----------



## Zelle (23. September 2014)

Einer geht noch


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2014)

Pff. Wenn wir 10 Leute werden fahren wir halt mit 2 Autos + Anhänger.
Also bisher:
@jester81 
@hasardeur 
@Zelle 
@Mantasy
@Lord Shadow


----------



## Zelle (23. September 2014)

Genau, mein Auto sollte es auch noch einmal hin und zurück schaffen


----------



## hasardeur (23. September 2014)

Also ich zähle 8 Personen:

@jester81 kommt zu dritt 
@hasardeur + Sohn
@Zelle
@Mantasy
@Lord Shadow

Sind auf jeden Fall mind. 2 Autos.

Da Anreise ca. 3h von Buchholz aus (muss man aktuell planen), sollten wir spätestens 7 Uhr los. Schafft ihr das?


----------



## Mantasy (23. September 2014)

wenn ih fahre, dann sind wir auch mehr. Insofern fahre ich selber


----------



## Zelle (23. September 2014)

7 ist top. Samstag oder Sonntag? Oder wurde das schon festgelegt? Samstag finde ich besser


----------



## Joschie (23. September 2014)

ich würde gerne auch mitkommen... diesesmal eher nicht aber nächstes mal.Da ich im forum neu bin und nicht weiß wie sowas läuft hätte ich die fragen:wie sieht so eine tour in z.b. den harz finanziell aus? Und wie siehts mit unterkunft aus?


Lg joschie


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2014)

Unterkunft (wenn über mehrere Tage): Zahlt jeder selbst, Ferienwohnung bietet sich meist bei größeren Gruppen an, sonst je nach Gusto, ich nehme gerne die JH oder ein Zelt.
Fahrt: Spritkosten durch Teilnehmer
Dazu kommt ggf. der Lift und Essen.

@Mantasy : Wären bei dir denn noch Sitzplätze frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (23. September 2014)

weiß ich noch nicht, weil ich noch ncht weiß wer mit will. wenn sag ich bescheid


----------



## lukidtm (23. September 2014)

Hier!!

morgens dann so früh mitm zug nach Buchholz eiern ...  hmm,naja müsste dann drin sein, von HH aus fährt keiner von euch oder?

Sonst rede ich nochma mit meinem Vater, ob er nicht mal wieder in den Harz will


----------



## jester81 (23. September 2014)

ich würde wohl auch selber fahren. je nachdem mit welchem Auto, hätte ich noch einen Platz.


----------



## hasardeur (23. September 2014)

@lukidtm Kannst auch schon abends los eiern...bis zu mir und dann pennst Du bei mir. Platz ist genug.

Vielleicht kann mal jeder sagen, ob er grundsätzlich fahren würde und wie viele Personen mit Bikes, wie viele Personen ohne Bike und wie viele Bikes ohne Personen er mitnehmen könnte.

Ich mach mal den Anfang:

Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, würde ich gern nicht selbst fahren, weil wir nur en Auto haben und meine beiden Mädels dann eingeschränkt sind. "Zur Not" kann ich aber bis zu 5 Personen befördern (mich und meinen Sohn eingeschlossen). Auf das Autodach bekomme ich max. 5 Räder, davon 2 mit 20 mm Steckachse, eines mit Schnellspanner und zwei mit eingebautem Vorderrad (evtl. Gabelabsenkung nötig). Sofern ich keine Personen aufnehmen muss, kann ich bis zu 10 Räder transportieren (5 auf dem Dach und 5 im Kofferraum). Mein Sohn und ich müssten dabei nicht woanders mitfahren. Am liebsten wäre mir der Verzicht auf den Dachträger, da wir dann schneller fahren könnten.

Wie gesagt, lasse ich anderen Taxis aber gern den Vorrang


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2014)

Ich kann transportieren:

3 Personen + 3 Räder auf Träger
5 Personen + 10 Räder im Anhänger
Auto hab ich, kann auch gerne fahren


----------



## Monster_Rider (23. September 2014)

jetzt melde ich mich als neuling hier auch mal zu wort 

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt würde ich mich der truppe ganz gerne anschließen!
ist der termin denn schon in stein gemeißelt, denn am 27.09 fahre ich mit nem
kollegen in den harz und hätte da auch noch platz frei!?
hätte aber nur einen transporter zur verfügung mit einem freien sitzplatz und stellfläche für weitere bikes
Keine ahnung wieviel da rein passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (23. September 2014)

@hasardeur vielen dank fürs angebot, wenn ich nichts besseres finde komme ich gerne drauf zurück.

Wo müsste ich denn dann hin, also grobe richtung?

Mitnehmen kann ich niemanden, es sei mein Vater fährt mich, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe.


----------



## hasardeur (23. September 2014)

Was besseres findest Du nicht 

Südlich von Buchholz stünde ein Bett für Dich.

@Monster_Rider: Du wolltest doch am WE nach Braunlage in den Park, oder? Ich werde auch im Harz sein, aber eine Enduro-Runde fahren. Solltest Du sowas im Sinn haben, können wir uns evtl. treffen.


----------



## Monster_Rider (23. September 2014)

Jup war angedacht, denn der letzte Besuch war recht kurz 
Wo wolltest du denn dort fahren?


----------



## lukidtm (23. September 2014)

Südlich von Buchholz hmmm mit der bahn erreichbar? Und besseres wäre nur, wenn mein vater fährt


----------



## Zelle (23. September 2014)

Ich hab nen Kombi. Denke 3 Personen mit Bikes sind möglich. Habe auch eine Anhängerkupplung, könnte also auch einen Fahrradträger mitnehmen (hätte ich einen), dann vielleicht auch 4 + 4. Mit Anhänger würde ich gerne vermeiden. Wenn ich bzw. mein Auto nicht fahren muss, bin ich auch nicht bös ... weiß nicht wie lange der Haufen noch macht


----------



## juju752 (23. September 2014)

Donnerstag jemand Lust auf ne knackige Runde? Zwischen 17-18h treffen an der KH? Bin da flexibel.


----------



## juju752 (24. September 2014)

Bin morgen leider raus. Wollte gerade nen neuen Trigger und Schaltzug montieren und hab mich dann gewundert, dass ich nur 3 Gänge schalten kann! Bei dem Sturz ist mir auch noch die Zughülle gerissen und hab keine zu Hause! 
Werde dann am Freitag nach Feierabend eine Runde drehen. Wer hat Bock? Zeit? So ab 16-17h los.


----------



## jester81 (25. September 2014)

hatten wir uns eigentlich schon auf einen Tag geeinigt bzgl Harz?


----------



## hasardeur (25. September 2014)

Nö, aber Samstag wäre mir lieber.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. September 2014)

Bikepark am 4./5.: Mir passen doch beide Tage, am 4. wäre ich gerne um 19:15 zu Hause.

Bin ab jetzt 5 Tage offline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (25. September 2014)

19:15 Uhr zu Hause bedeutet 16:00 Uhr Abreise. Damit könnte ich leben.


----------



## Mantasy (25. September 2014)

am zweiten Tag hahnenklee, da ist die Rückfahrt kürzer ;-)


----------



## juju752 (25. September 2014)

ich werde an dem we lieber ein bis zwei tage in den deister fahren. ist besser als st. andresberg


----------



## hasardeur (25. September 2014)

Mit dem Unterschied, dass Du im Deister mehr kurbeln mußt. Geht doch auch um den Spass mit den Leuten hier, also gib Dir 'nen Ruck und komm mit.


----------



## lukidtm (25. September 2014)

4. oder 5. ist mir egal. 16 uhr abfahren is aber früh, pfui malte 

nen freund von mir ausm Norden von HH würde vllt auch dazu stoßen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. September 2014)

samstag fahr ich wieder nach braunlage runter, kann auch st. andreasberg werden, mal gucken.. braunlage is aber wahrscheinlicher, wer isn noch so unterwegs?


----------



## Zelle (27. September 2014)

Moin. Wann und wo wird denn morgen so gefahren?


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2014)

Ca. 10 Uhr geht es in Wernigerode los und dann Erst Pfarrstieg, dann Beerenstieg, danach zur Steinernen Renne und über kleine Renne wieder nach Wernigerode


----------



## jester81 (27. September 2014)

vielleicht fahre ich morgen. wenn dann aber erst nachmittags und auch das eher spontan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (27. September 2014)

Wernigerode klingt gut, sind auch nur 199 km Anfahrt mit dem Rad, leider schaffe ich das morgen aber zeitlich nicht, oder ich muss so in die Pedale treten, dass kein bisschen von den Stollen auf den Reifen bleiben. Muss also hier in der Gegend fahren. Dann wohl alleine, @jester81 spontan in den Harburger Bergen ist auch immer so eine Sache, wegen der Anfahrt, wenn auch < 199 km


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2014)

Schade eigentlich. Habe mich ja jetzt oft genippt als Harz-Guide angeboten. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal.

Übrigens kenne ich da jemanden, der mich dieses Jahr zu einer 230km langen Tagestour eingeladen hat. Mehr als 31km werden es morgen kaum


----------



## jester81 (28. September 2014)

so die Planung wird konkreter, ich würde gerne gegen 13:00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte starten. Mitfahrer sind willkommen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. September 2014)

Also ich könnte nur am vierten mit nach St. Andreasberg.


----------



## Monster_Rider (28. September 2014)

Nabend!
Waren gestern mal zur probe beim st. andreasberg und trotz das es am anfang mega matschig war, war es der oberwahnsinn!!!!!!
Für den 4.10 hab ich jetzt noch zwei plätze ab hamburg frei. mit 16uhr abfahrt in st andreasberg bin ich voll und ganz einverstanden. sind dann ja immerhin 7h biken 
also wie schauts aus, wer kommt jetzt alles hin und vorallem wie "DIE Sache muss jetzt mal auf den Punkt gebracht werden  "


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2014)

7h biken hieße 6:00 Uhr hier abfahren, um 9:00 Uhr starten zu können. Ich wäre auch mit 6h biken zufreidenzustellen 

Konkreter machen finde ich aber richtig. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag wäre mir egal. Ich komme mit Sohn.

Wollen wir erstmal Datum und "Teilnehmer" klären? Danach dann die Kutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. September 2014)

Guter Plan 

Ich bin dabei, kann beide Tage wobei Samstag für mich angenehmer ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. September 2014)

Da eh erst ab 9:30 der Lift an ist denke ich auch, dass 10 bis 16Uhr reichen sollte, oder?


----------



## Monster_Rider (28. September 2014)

klar reichen auch 6h. ich bin auch für den samstag, dann kann man sonntag nochmal schön ausspannen


----------



## lukidtm (29. September 2014)

Tag ist mir egal, samstag klingt aber gut und 6h biken is auch gut  

Wollen wir uns dann auf den Samstag festlegen? Was ist mit @Lord Shadow und @hasardeur ?

Luki


----------



## MangoHenry (29. September 2014)

Moin, ich hätte auch Bock mitzukommen, kann aber nur am Sonntag... Also solltet ihr doch am Sonntag fahren und noch einen Platz frei haben wäre ich dabei


----------



## yyck (29. September 2014)

Moin Leute,
hättet ihr für einen Bikepark Neuling auch noch Platz am besten ab Hamburg frei? Hab leider im Moment kein Auto wäre also drauf angewiesen mitgenommen zu werden. Terminlich passt mir sowohl Samstag und Sonntag. Würde mich über eine Zusage freuen.


----------



## jester81 (29. September 2014)

so jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische... Samstag oder Sonntag?
Ich muss das planen..


----------



## lukidtm (29. September 2014)

Samstag! dann kann man sich Sonntag erholen und so!


----------



## Mantasy (29. September 2014)

also ich bin freitag da


----------



## Monster_Rider (29. September 2014)

SAMSTAAAAAAG 
@Mantasy magst wohl nicht mit uns fahren wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2014)

Samstag hat die meisten Stimmen, daher SAMSTAG

Es kommen mit:

Monster_Rider
Zelle
Jester81
Lukidtm
Lord Shadow
Bloemfontain
Hasardeur
Hasardeur Jr.
evtl. yyck

Macht 8-9 Leute. Davon mind. 5 aus dem Süden Hamburgs.

Bleibt die Wahl der Kutschen. Die "echten Hamburger" sollten sich schonmal zusammenrotten. Also wer fährt und kann was transportieren?


----------



## Monster_Rider (29. September 2014)

Yyck fährt bei mir mit, also habe Ich sonst noch Platz für eine Person. Bin auch recht zentral, in barmbek! Bikes habe Ich leider nicht so viele um genau sagen zu können wieviel Ich mitbekomme, denke aber sonst so an die 10-15 insgesamt


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. September 2014)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Tag ist mir egal, samstag klingt aber gut und 6h biken is auch gut
> 
> Wollen wir uns dann auf den Samstag festlegen? Was ist mit @Lord Shadow und @hasardeur ?
> 
> Luki


Der werte Herr Schattenlord sollte so ab morgen irgendwann wieder antworten, aber ihm war glaube ich relativ egal ob samstag oder sonntag.


----------



## lukidtm (29. September 2014)

achja da war was.

Wie viele Autoplätze für Räder und für die Leute die sie fahren ham wir nen nu `?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2014)

Huhu
Samstag ist gebongt.
Ich kann gerne fahren. Aus dem Süden: Hasardeur&Sohn, Bloemfontein, Zelle, ich.
Das sind 5 Leute. Mit Anhänger kein Problem, alternativ 2 Autos. Wie siehts aus?
Wenn ich fahre: Abfahrt 7:00 bei mir, dann sind wir mit Chance um 7:30 auf der Bahn, je nachdem wen ich einsammeln muss.


----------



## Mantasy (30. September 2014)

bin samstag auch da


----------



## Zelle (30. September 2014)

Nehme das Angebot gerne an. Kann auch um 7 zu Dir kommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2014)

@Mantasy : Du fährst selber ab HH?

lukidtm fährt auch ab hier mit. Das heißt, es wird eng bei mir im Auto. 6 Räder sind kein Problem, 6 Leute schon. Hat jemand von der Hamburg Truppe noch Platz für eine Person ohne Rad?


----------



## Mantasy (30. September 2014)

Ja wir sind zwei Pärchen und fahren Freitag früh und übernachten vor Ort- unser Plan Freitag Tour, Samstag Andreasberg und Sonntag Hahnenklee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

Jester wollte doch auch selbst fahren. Der könnte dann Lukidtm noch mitnehmen - oder?

Treffpunkt 7 Uhr beim Lord wäre super. Räder würde ich dann Freitag schon bringen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2014)

Optimal
Dann holen wir Bloem ab und fahren in Soltau/Bispingen auf die Bahn.


----------



## lukidtm (30. September 2014)

mein plan war jetzt Freitag abend zu hasadeur und bei irwem von euch mitkommen.  
wo ist mir wurscht Hauptsache mitkommen 
ach und nen Freund würde gerne bei dem der ab barmbek fährt mitfahren, ist das noch möglich?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. September 2014)

@Lord Shadow
Sehr lieb, dass ihr mich abholen würdet!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2014)

Luki, kannst du mir ggf. Morgen/Übermorgen gegen 17:30 an der Uni/HBF dein Rad übergeben? Falls du nur einen Sitzplatz kriegst, können wir das dann mitnehmen.


----------



## lukidtm (30. September 2014)

Donnerstag müsste passen, ist nur voll in der Sperrzeit in der sbahn :/ dann müsste ich aber nicht bei hasadeur schlafen sondern würde ab hamburg von wem auch immer mitgenommen werden? komm gerade irwie nicht mehr mit :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2014)

Das war der Gedanke. Vielleicht erhöht das die Chance auf einen Sitzplatz.


----------



## lukidtm (30. September 2014)

@Monster_Rider  Hättest du Samstag dann noch einen Platz für mich und mein big air bei dir frei? Wäre die beste Lösung


----------



## Monster_Rider (30. September 2014)

@lukidtm Klar kann ich dich noch mitnehmen!
und fürs Protokoll ich bin voll zumindest an personen, platz für bikes ist noch vorhanden


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

Na dann passt es ja. Alle aus dem Raum Buchholz/Jesteburg zum Lord und dann Treffen in Bispingen? Denkt an die Baustellen. Ich hoffe, das kostet uns um die Uhrzeit nicht zu viel.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. September 2014)

Baustellen? Ich dachte wir nehmen Maltes Trophy-Karre und halten einfach aufs Gas!


----------



## Monster_Rider (30. September 2014)

also fahren wir Kolonne, wenn ja wo und wann treffen in bispingen?
die baustellen auf der 7 sind nicht das problem, sondern eher die sperrung auf der b243.
das hat mich letzten samstag ganze 45min gekostet. würde vorschlagen über braunlage zu fahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2014)

Wenn alle bis auf Bloem zu mir kommen, sind wir denke ich um ~7:45 in Bispingen. Da bei McD auf dem Parkplatz treffen?
Ich kann mit dem Hänger nicht schneller als 120 fahren.

@bloem: Warte kurz, ich hör mit Lackieren auf und mach schnell den Motor fertig


----------



## Monster_Rider (30. September 2014)

können wir machen  da sag ich nur "push the paddel to the metal"
könnte aber sein das wir dann erst gegen 8uhr aufschlagen, gebe aber alles um zeitig da zu sein. (fahre ja ohne hänger)


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

Auf jeden Fall über Torfhaus und nicht über Seesen fahren. Braunlage wäre etwas zu weit. Nach Andreasberg geht es schon vorher rechts ab.


----------



## Monster_Rider (30. September 2014)

ich weiß, halt nur die richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2014)

Ich schick dir mal meine Nummer. Dann fahren wir in Bispingen drauf, wenn wir da sind und zuckeln mit 100 richtung Süden, dann könnt ihr uns einholen. Blauer Nissan X-Trail mit grünem Planenanhänger.


----------



## lukidtm (30. September 2014)

ich erkenn deinen wagen zurnot auch noch Malte  Wir sind nen Blauer Ducato


----------



## Monster_Rider (30. September 2014)

genau, meiner ist ein fahrender kleiderschrank


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2014)

Oha, ein italienisches Auto. Naja, ich habe Werkzeug dabei


----------



## Monster_Rider (30. September 2014)

haha, der läuft. da mach ich mir keine sorgen 
ansonsten weiß ich bescheid


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich warne schonmal dass ich am Freitag eventuell noch absagen muss, so weit es geht will ich aber dabei sein!
Habe mir irgendwas aufgesackt scheinbar: Halsschmerzen und mein Schädel hat(te) gefühlte 100bar Innendruck...


----------



## Zelle (1. Oktober 2014)

Jemand von den Mitfahrern am Samstag ein SRAM 10-fach Schaltwerk abzugeben? Sonst bin ich wohl mit dem Hardtail dabei. Mein Schaltwerk habe ich gestern vernichtet.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2014)

Wir könnten noch fix auf 9-Fach umbauen


----------



## Zelle (1. Oktober 2014)

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, dafür müsste ich mein BFe schlachten oder einen 9-fach SRAM Shifter kriegen. Also Anfrage anders: Jemand ein 10-fach SRAM Schaltwerk oder 9-fach SRAM Trigger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2014)

9-Fach Trigger kann ich vorübergehend vom Bike meiner Tochter "klauen". Schlatzüge habe ich auch. Müsstest Du nur am Freitag vorbei kommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2014)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich warne schonmal dass ich am Freitag eventuell noch absagen muss, so weit es geht will ich aber dabei sein!
> Habe mir irgendwas aufgesackt scheinbar: Halsschmerzen und mein Schädel hat(te) gefühlte 100bar Innendruck...


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2014)

@Bloemfontein: Wenn Du doch mitkommst, lass uns Dein Rad auch schon am Freitag zum Lord bringen. Samstag können wir Dich dann auch mit zu ihm nehmen. Ist sonst ein ziemlicher Umweg zur Autobahn.


----------



## lukidtm (1. Oktober 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


>


er will deinen Xtrail nicht dreckig machen, falls der Schädel BUMM macht


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde über Handeloh nach Welle und Bispingen fahren. Ist die kürzeste Version, denke ich.

Wenn wir tatsächlich nur zu viert sind, wüsste ich gerne früh bescheid, dann leihe ich noch einen 4er Träger.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke, es ist deutlich kürzer, wenn wir direkt Richtung Autobahn fahren (über Hanstedt). Und für uns ist es nur ein kleiner Umweg über Handeloh.
Wenn schon über Handeloh-Welle, dann gleich erst Soltau-Süd auf die A7. Alles andere ist Zickzack-Kurs. Das will ich erst in Andreasberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2014)

Von mir aus auch so. Wir können mit Anhänger auf der Bahn halt auch nicht heizen.


----------



## Zelle (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke für das Angebot Steffen. Aber bevor wir das Rad Deiner Tochter zerlegen, überwinde ich besser meine Faulheit und nehme vom BFe... oder faul und Samstag Hardtail.


----------



## Mantasy (2. Oktober 2014)

Wir wollen morgen in der nähe von Braunlage eine Tour fahren, hat da jemand einen vorschalg für mich?


----------



## hasardeur (2. Oktober 2014)

Nur für die andere Seite vom Wurmberg, also Start in Schierke. Wenn das in Frage kommt, schick mir eine PN mit Telefonnummer und wir schnacken.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Oktober 2014)

@hasardeur : Bist du zu Hause? Runde biken? Dann anrufen, ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Oktober 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @Bloemfontein: Wenn Du doch mitkommst, lass uns Dein Rad auch schon am Freitag zum Lord bringen. Samstag können wir Dich dann auch mit zu ihm nehmen. Ist sonst ein ziemlicher Umweg zur Autobahn.


Das wird schwierig, ich weiß nicht wie lange die Familienfeier geht. Wann hast du denn angepeilt deins zum Lord zu bringen?
Und ich würde sagen wenn ihr mich hier einsackt, dann Soltau-Süd rauf.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Oktober 2014)

Ist relativ egal. Ich kann Dein Rad auch Vormittag abholen. Oder Mittag. Oder Nachmittag....


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Oktober 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist relativ egal. Ich kann Dein Rad auch Vormittag abholen. Oder Mittag. Oder Nachmittag....


Ich glaube ich schreibe dir einfach morgen früh kurz hier zu wann du es abholen könntest bzw. ob du es lassen sollst weil es bei mri zeitlich nicht hinhaut (muss auch noch nen mantel wechseln).


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ein oder zwei von euch noch eine alte Decke haben, bitte mitbringen. Dann bleiben unsere Räder schön.


----------



## Zelle (3. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar, stehe morgen um 7 mit Decke und Rad bei Dir auf der Matte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Oktober 2014)

@hasardeur : Du brauchst nicht rumkommen, das wird nicht hinhauen.
@Lord Shadow : Wäre cool wenn es beim Abholen hier in Handeloh bleibt  Ne alte decke haben wir sicher auch noch über.


----------



## lukidtm (3. Oktober 2014)

Nimmt einer von euch ne Dämpferpumpe mit?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Oktober 2014)

Klar.

@bloem: Läuft. Ab 7:15 mit Rad vor der Tür!


----------



## lukidtm (3. Oktober 2014)

supi, dann brauch ich meine nicht in den rucksack quetschen


----------



## Mantasy (3. Oktober 2014)

ich bin morgen mit einem schwarzen T5 vor ort. vielleicht sagt ja wer hallo


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Oktober 2014)

Sag lieber mit welchem rad du da bist


----------



## Mantasy (3. Oktober 2014)

yt tues silber rot ;-)


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Oktober 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @bloem: Läuft. Ab 7:15 mit Rad vor der Tür!


Top! Ich warne dich aber schonmal vor, dass wir ein Wohnmobil auf der Auffahrt stehen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Oktober 2014)

Das sagst du jetzt *in die Werkstatt geh und Winde montier*


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Oktober 2014)

Du musst ja nicht die Garage frei räumen, ich komm mitm rad schon noch vom Grundstück *vom PC abwenden und den kicker zum wohnmobil überspringen weiterzimmern*


----------



## Mantasy (4. Oktober 2014)

ich hab hier noch keinen gesehen in St. Andreasberg.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Oktober 2014)

Doch, da waren wir unterwegs


----------



## Mantasy (4. Oktober 2014)

hab nen grünen Anhänger gesehen


----------



## hasardeur (5. Oktober 2014)

Das waren wir. Im Park waren wir aber mit Bikes 

Last Herb in Schwarz, Pyga One Forty in Gelb, Cotic BFe in Hellblau, Bergamont Big Air in Rot-Weiß, Ragley Blue Pig in Schwarz, Univega Freeride (Farbe vergessen), Dartmoor Hornet in Schwarz (mit 10 jährigem Stepke drauf) und Fanes in Weiß.
Die letzten  Fahrten hat dann Malte noch sein quietschgrünes Cove Schocker rausgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LincolnHawk (6. Oktober 2014)

Fährt die Woche noch jemand ab der Hütte?


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2014)

Mittwoch vielleicht... ich schreibe dann nochmal.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Oktober 2014)

Morgen vielleicht jemand? Auch gerne Heide, eher flott.


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2014)

Morgen, Heide, flott ... klingt soweit gut. Weiß aber noch nicht wann ich morgen zuhause bin, denke vor 18 Uhr werde ich nicht loskommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Oktober 2014)

Neee, Nachts find ich nicht so dolle.


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Zelle (10. Oktober 2014)

Was, wo, wann am Wochenende?


----------



## hasardeur (10. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht Sonntag Heide? Morgen muss ich Fahrradschuppen bauen. Vermehren sich zu sehr die Dinger


----------



## Zelle (10. Oktober 2014)

Klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (11. Oktober 2014)

Männer, Samstag will ich nach Winterberg. Habe zwei Optionen:
a) Ich penne bei @Dave-o und hänge noch eine Tour am Sonntag ran
ODER
b) Ich fahre Samstag wieder zurück, würde sich aber eigentlich nur lohnen, wenn ich Mitfahrer habe. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

Grüße


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2014)

Vogtland. Schöneck. Enduro DM


----------



## Zelle (11. Oktober 2014)

Dieses Wochenende, oder? Dann viel Erfolg morgen 

Nächsten Samstag dann Winterberg?


----------



## jester81 (14. Oktober 2014)

ich will heute gegen 17:00 eine Tour von der KH starten. Mitfahrer sind gerne willkommen.
@juju752 @Spacetime wie sieht es bei euch heute aus?


----------



## juju752 (14. Oktober 2014)

@jester81: Bin leider an der Schulter verletzt. Und ob Spacetime wieder ganz fit ist weiß ich auch nicht. Melden uns hier wieder, wenn wir fit sind.


----------



## Spacetime (14. Oktober 2014)

Hey ich schaffe das heute leider nicht, was mit donnerstag und dann vielleicht 18:00 mit licht ?
Bin aber auch noch nicht 100% einsatzbereit. Am wochenende war ich zwar wieder aber mein doc meinte noch min 2-3 wochen den ball flach halten.


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2014)

Ihr alten gebrächlichen Säcke


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Oktober 2014)

Ist gebrächlich eine Mischform aus gebrechlich und gemächlich?


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2014)

Nee, so weit lehne ich mich dann doch nicht aus dem Fenster und gestehe den Tippfehler ein 

Übrigens Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Platz 21 bei der DM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke Da ist aber noch Luft nach oben. Nächstes Jahr solls ins erste Drittel gehen.


----------



## jester81 (14. Oktober 2014)

von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Edit: Du bist sogar auf einem Foto


----------



## jester81 (15. Oktober 2014)

Morgen 18:00 mit Licht geht klar!
@Spacetime


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich seh ja begeistert aus

Sonntag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag auf jeden Fall. Soll geiles Wetter werden, also gern eine längere HaBe-Runde....quasi Saisonausklangstour.

Zum Bild: Scheint wohl ein von Evoc gesponserter Event gewesen zu sein. Oder, was Jack Wolfskin bei den Wanderern, ist Evoc bei den Bikern


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt

Sonntag bin ich für früh oder spät starten!


PS: Der Mazda der bei mir am UB klebt hat 2100€ Schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (17. Oktober 2014)

Bin am Wochenende unterwegs (Winterberg und so).

PS: Hat die Fahrerin direkt *ihr *Heck mit liften lassen?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2014)

Hast du einen Schadenbericht? Ich habe noch die Fotos. Die könntest Du Deiner Versicherung zuspielen. Deren Rechtsabteilung kümmert sich dann um den Rest.

Was bedeutet "früh" starten?


----------



## Zelle (17. Oktober 2014)

Wegen Bahnstreik in Kombination mit zahlreichen Ferienstarts und -enden bin ich am Wochenende wohl doch hier. Also, haltet mich gern auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Oktober 2014)

Die Stoßfänger hinter der Plastikverkleidung waren geknautscht, deshalb muss eine neue Stoßstange dran. Zusammen mit der Wertminderung wg. Unfall kommt die Summe raus (Auto war ziemlich neu). Klingt schon plausibel.
Das mit Sonntag ist inzwischen fast wurscht bzgl. Uhrzeit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Oktober 2014)

Also, wie sieht das aus morgen? Volkspark? HaBe? Heide?


----------



## Zelle (18. Oktober 2014)

Also ich bin für Heide oder Harburger Berge. Zeitlich geht noch alles.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2014)

HaBe, zur Not auch Heide, beides nicht auf Zeit, sondern Spaß 


Wann Start? Ich kann Euch abholen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich richte mich nach Kai. Gerne nicht vor 11:00 hier los.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2014)

Zeit würde mir passen. 11:00 Uhr bei Dir, inkl. zweitem Kafee


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Oktober 2014)

Perfekt. Finde super, dass du Kaffee mitbringst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (18. Oktober 2014)

11 und alles danach ist top  Heide, oder Harburger Berge? Wenn Heide, dann könnten wir bei mir Starten, und über Hanstedt und Töps wieder in der Buchholzer Gegend enden. Harburger Berge würde ich mit dem Rad hinkommen, dann gern Karlstein.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin noch für HaBe, spreche aber nochmal mit Theo.

Edit sagt, Theo muss lernen. Damit darf der Zweitjüngste wählen.


----------



## Zelle (18. Oktober 2014)

Dann sag mal was an, Malte. Ich bereite mich mental einfach mal drauf vor, dass wir irgendwann ab 11 irgendwo rumrollen.


----------



## FullyMerida (21. Oktober 2014)

Guten tag ,
ich bin ziemlich neu hier und wollte mal wissen Wie alt Ihr denn so alle Seid .
denn ich würde auch mal auch gerne  nach st.andrandreasberg etc. Doch bin noch etwas jünger


----------



## hasardeur (21. Oktober 2014)

Der Jüngste ist 10, der Alteste....ähm, reden wir nicht drüber, aber vorn steht eine 4.

Wie alt bist Du denn?


----------



## Spacetime (21. Oktober 2014)

Julian und ich sind heute abend wieder gegen 18:00 unterwegs


----------



## FullyMerida (21. Oktober 2014)

@hasardeur ich bin 14


----------



## jester81 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin für heute raus. ich werde nämlich den Klängen der Guano Apes im Docks lauschen! Donnerstag bin ich aber dabei, dann auch mit ner neuen Lampe, da meine Sigma einen Wackler hat....


----------



## hasardeur (21. Oktober 2014)

@FullyMerida

Bikepark wird wohl erst in 2015 wieder was. Die schließen jetzt alle. Du kannst Dich aber auch gern der Truppe hier zu einer gemeinsamen Tour (meist HaBe) anschließen. Da läuft öfter was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FullyMerida (21. Oktober 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @FullyMerida
> 
> Bikepark wird wohl erst in 2015 wieder was. Die schließen jetzt alle. Du kannst Dich aber auch gern der Truppe hier zu einer gemeinsamen Tour (meist HaBe) anschließen. Da läuft öfter was.



Bin ich nicht etwas Jung ? Oder anders ggefragt wär das den Kein problem wenn ich mal nächstes jahr solche touren mit machen würde ? @hasardeur


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich klink mich dann auch mal mit ein. Hab seit geraumer Zeit auch ein Tourenbike und würde mich gelegentlich mit anschließen. Habe aber keine Lampe zur Verfügung. An der Kondition arbeite ich noch und bin immer mal wieder im Sachsenwald unterwegs um diese ein wenig aufzubauen.


----------



## juju752 (21. Oktober 2014)

@jester81 Phil und ich sind erst Freitag wieder unterwegs.


----------



## jester81 (22. Oktober 2014)

dann eben Freitag!


----------



## hasardeur (22. Oktober 2014)

Wann startet Ihr am Freitag und wie lange fahrt Ihr?


----------



## juju752 (22. Oktober 2014)

wir starten am Freitag 16h und machen dann so 2Std. Je nachdem wie das Wetter ist, etwas länger oder kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Oktober 2014)

Samstag ist große Eaven Cycles Runde ab Karlstein. Vermutlich 10 oder 11 Uhr.


----------



## juju752 (22. Oktober 2014)

Samstag ist auch Testcenter von Epic Cycles in den HaBes. 10-18h, glaube ich. Da werde ich evtl. auch mal Nachmittags vorbei schauen.


----------



## Spacetime (22. Oktober 2014)

also ich bin Freitag leider raus, vielleicht werde ich morgen noch eine kleine Runde drehen


----------



## juju752 (22. Oktober 2014)

ich fahr Freitag nur wenn jemand mitkommt, alleine hab ich kein Bock. also fleißig melden. Start 16h KH.


----------



## jester81 (22. Oktober 2014)

ich will fahren. 16:00 klingt sportlich, das schaffe ich nur  wenn die A7 frei ist. aber ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren.


----------



## juju752 (22. Oktober 2014)

werde dann auf dich warten. komme aber auch durch den Tunnel. nur nicht von so weit nördlich.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Oktober 2014)

Da ich HaBe's am Samstag zeitlich wohl nicht schaffen werde steht bei mir Freitag und/oder Samstag Nachmittag ne Runde Pferdekopf/Brunsberg/Seevetrail (irgendwo in dem Gebiet) an, hat jemand lust mitzukommen? Ist auch ne eher langsame Runde da ich noch/schon wieder angeschlagen bin.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Oktober 2014)

Schreib mir Freitag wenn du losfährst. Wahrscheinlich  schaffe ich es nicht, aber vielleicht ja doch.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2014)

Wird erledigt!


----------



## jester81 (23. Oktober 2014)

@juju cool! ich ruf bei dir kurz durch, wenn ich auf der Bahn bin und abschätzen kann, wann ich da bin

Edit: Der nächste Nightride kann kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (24. Oktober 2014)

Eaven Cycles Tour am Samstag wird mir zu früh. Das einzige verfügbare Stahlrad bei uns zu Hause ist auch ein Böttcher mit bestimmt 20 kg ;-)

Sonntag soll aber schön werden. Hat da noch jemand Zeit und Lust? Nächste Woche habe ich auch Urlaub und könnte innerhalb der Woche mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2014)

Unterhalb der Woche nächste Woche klingt verlockend, komme ich bestimtm mal drauf zurück @hasardeur


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Oktober 2014)

EC am samstag fällt wohl wegen Wetter aus. Stattdessen So um 12?


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Oktober 2014)

Naa, gestern hat gereicht, heute wieder Pause für die Gesundheit.
Aber am Dienstag würde mir eine Runde passen. So später Vormittag.
Hasardeur oder du Lust?


----------



## hasardeur (25. Oktober 2014)

Jepp, lass Montag oder Dienstag nochmal schnacken/posten


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Oktober 2014)

Okay, wie schaut es so von 11 bis 13Uhr aus?
Ein paar Minuten früher geht auch, aber später nicht da ich noch zur Uni muss.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Oktober 2014)

10-12? Dann bin ich dabei. Muss den Zug um 13:20 nehmen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Oktober 2014)

Yo, passt. Auf dem Pferdekopf treffen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Oktober 2014)

@hasardeur ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. Oktober 2014)

Zu spät  Nächstes Mal SMS?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2014)

Wir dachten du schaust rein, weil ihr lose verabredet wart. Nächstes mal SMS.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Oktober 2014)

Philipp und ich treffen uns morgen um 15:15 am buchholzer Bahnhof und machen ein bisschen die Stadt unsicher.


----------



## hasardeur (31. Oktober 2014)

Schade. Wir werden zu der Zeit Kuchen essen


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Oktober 2014)

Wochenende?


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Oktober 2014)

Danke


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2014)

Gerne. Ist als Student ja auch nicht so einfach mit den Wochentagen.  

Ich will und muss (nachdem ich den Kindern die ganzen Halloween-Süßigkeiten weggegessen habe) am Wochenende radfah'n.

Wann und wo? Noch keinen Plan, bin noch recht offen.


----------



## hasardeur (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn sich mein Rücken wieder beruhigt, würden Uta und ich gern mitkommen. Lasst mal morgen Abend wieder hier treffen.


----------



## Zelle (1. November 2014)

Ab einem gewissen Alter wird es mit dem Rücken eh nur noch schlimmer ... abwarten würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht mehr. 

Heute Abend hier treffen heißt das wir nachher über morgen sprechen? OK, für morgen habe ich bisher noch gar nichts auf dem Zettel.

Heute werde ich auch eine kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2014)

Ja, macht mich mal fertig 

Ich bin leider raus, muss wohl mal zum Knochenbrecher.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. November 2014)

Wann wollt ihr morgen fahren? Ich habe doch Zeit, nur nicht so früh


----------



## lukidtm (1. November 2014)

ist hier zufällig morgen wer in Braunlage? 

Meine begleitung hat äußerst spontan abgesagt...


----------



## Zelle (1. November 2014)

Wer sind denn morgen eigentlich "wir"? Philipp, Malte?, Sonst wer? Und ich!


----------



## Mantasy (1. November 2014)

Jemand im Harz morgen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2014)

Ich würde morgen erstmal mit Nina eine kleine Runde fahren.
Dann ab 14:00 vieleicht noch eine schnellere Aktion? Pfederkopf? Brunsberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. November 2014)

Doppelpost!


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. November 2014)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Jup, aber halt nicht vor 11 oderso, bin heute Abend noch unterwegs.


@Lord Shadow das klingt perfekt!


----------



## lukidtm (1. November 2014)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Jemand im Harz morgen?



Hier ich! Auch Braunlage, wie du wohl auch


----------



## Mantasy (1. November 2014)

Jup, fahre nen schwarzen T5 und ein silbernes YT


----------



## lukidtm (1. November 2014)

Jau werd ausschau halten, vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2014)

@Zelle : Dabei? 13:45 bei mir oben an der Kreuzung?
@Bloemfontein : 14:10 am Kopf?


----------



## Zelle (1. November 2014)

Ja, sollte klappen, jedenfalls wenn ich es schaffe vorher so lange meine Füße still zu halten


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2014)

Sonst schreib mir und komm direkt zum Kopf


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. November 2014)

Jawohl, werde da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atypus (2. November 2014)

wie lange fahrt ihr? bei 2,5-3h würde ich ggf. rüber kommen. Wo wäre ein geeigneter Treffpunkt für Autofahrer aus LG?


----------



## Zelle (2. November 2014)

wie lange wie fahren kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht können die anderen Beiden was dazu sagen. Malte, ich werde pünktlich an der Kreuzung sein.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. November 2014)

Malte schrieb eine schnellere Aktion, also wirds vermutlich nicht so lange gehen. Aber 2Stunden vergehen ja schnell mal wenn man schon unterwegs ist und ich würde auch nen Augenblick länger fahren.


----------



## atypus (2. November 2014)

Aha, ich dachte schnell, nicht kurz


----------



## Zelle (2. November 2014)

Bei mir wird heute wohl kurz und langsam  Vielleicht steige ich auch etwas früher aus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. November 2014)

Von mir aus sind 2,5 - 3h ok.
Treffpunkt am Parkplatz Ecke "Am Büsenbach"-"Handeloher Straße" in Wörme. Ausfahrt Hittfeld böte sich an. Oder du kommst zu mir, Adresse per PN, dann um 13:40.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atypus (2. November 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Von mir aus sind 2,5 - 3h ok.
> Treffpunkt am Parkplatz Ecke "Am Büsenbach"-"Handeloher Straße" in Wörme. Ausfahrt Hittfeld böte sich an. Oder du kommst zu mir, Adresse per PN, dann um 13:40.


Super. Wann am büsenbach/handeloher? Das ist realistischer. Handy-Nr gemäß haftungsausschluss?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. November 2014)

In einer Stunde sind wir da.
Wnn du noch ne Nummer brauchst schreib mir ne PN


----------



## atypus (2. November 2014)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> In einer Stunde sind wir da.
> Wnn du noch ne Nummer brauchst schreib mir ne PN


Schaffe ich


----------



## Zelle (2. November 2014)

Vorhin drüber gesprochen, hier wie versprochen die Videos:











Böse Geschichte: Mit Softhelm


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. November 2014)

Böse 

@Spacetime @juju752 :
Fahrt ihr Dienstag? Wenn ja, wann?


----------



## Spacetime (3. November 2014)

18:00 Dienstag


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. November 2014)

Denke, ich bin dabei. Werde gegen 16:00 lautgeben.


----------



## Spacetime (3. November 2014)

peffekt Malte


----------



## jester81 (3. November 2014)

ich bin auch wieder dabei.
Diesmal auch mit doppelt soviel Licht!


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. November 2014)

Fahre hier ne schnelle Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atypus (4. November 2014)

auch darüber sprachen wir: "Enduro Trials" ... nicht etwa "Trails"! Hier der Link:


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. November 2014)

Hui. Sieht anspruchsvoll aus. Mit Puls 200 auf so ein Element....


----------



## atypus (5. November 2014)

in deinem Alter hatte ich auch mal Puls 200


----------



## Spacetime (5. November 2014)

Was ist mit morgen ? Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus !
18:00 an der Hütte ?


----------



## jester81 (5. November 2014)

das muss ich Zuhause erst mal abklären. Lust ist da!


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2014)

Freitag sind Malte und ich wieder nachmittags in der Innenstadt unterwegs.
Samstag drehen wir vermutlich ne Tour durch die Heide, wann ist aber noch unklar.
Wer Lust hat mitzumachen kann sich ja mal melden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. November 2014)

Samstag lang und hart


----------



## Spacetime (6. November 2014)

ich schaffe es heute nicht, morgen Nachmittag aber !

aber nicht in der Innenstadt sondern aufm Trail


----------



## hasardeur (6. November 2014)

Ich kann dieses WE leider nicht > Bereitschaft. Nächste Woche bin ich aber wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (6. November 2014)

ok. ich hätte heute auch nicht gekonnt. wann willst du denn morgen fahren?


----------



## Spacetime (6. November 2014)

15/16 Uhr ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2014)

Morgen Mittag um 14Uhr werden Malte und ich in Inzmühlen da wo es zur Jugendherberge reingeht (Wehlener Weg) starten und über den Seevetrail zum Pferdekopf fahren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2014)

Tour fällt aus. Jemand morgen dabei?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2014)

Was`n los hier? Keiner unterwegs morgen?


----------



## Zelle (8. November 2014)

Ich weiß es noch nicht. Was hast Du denn vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2014)

Wurscht. Hauptsache schnell, hart, lange.


----------



## Zelle (8. November 2014)

Für lange, hart und schnell bin ich noch nicht wieder zu haben. Muss dieses Wochenende nochmal den Schongang einlegen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2014)

Auch ok. Wann (ab 12:00) wo, wohin?

@hasardeur ?


----------



## Zelle (8. November 2014)

Ab 12 wäre gut. Ich horche morgen mal in mich rein und schreibe dann hier nochmal. 

Wenn Du ein bisschen mehr machen willst, können wir bei mir starten, dann Marxen, Hanstedt und Tops?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2014)

Klingt gut. Ich schaue morgen hier rein und wäre dann ggf. so 12:15 bei dir.


----------



## Zelle (9. November 2014)

Geht klar, sollte fit genug sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. November 2014)

Habe verpennt 45min später?


----------



## hasardeur (9. November 2014)

Klappt bei mir heute nicht. Muss arbeiten


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2014)

Was ist mit morgen? Ich hätte Lust, egal wann, nur nicht vor 11:00.


----------



## hasardeur (13. November 2014)

Morgen um Elf habe ich ein Meeting mit meinem Chef. Ich fürchte, er würde mein Fernbleiben nicht verstehen 

Samstag oder Sonntag (je nach Wetter) muss ich aber unbedingt mal wieder los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2014)

Am Sonntag bin ich definitiv und zu 100% dabei!


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2014)

Morgen muss ich auch arbeiten. Steffen und ich müssen mal wieder Überstunden machen, damit das Studentenpack ausreichend gefördert werden kann und sich schon am hellixten Tag auf dem Bike vergnügen kann. 

Wochenende muss ich spontan gucken. Der Wille ist jedenfalls da.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2014)

Ich habe auch ne Lampe, ihr Workaholics


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2014)

Vor 20 Uhr wird das bei mir aber nichts. Ich glaube, dann ist die Anziehungskraft des Sofas auch schon zu hoch. Kann mich ja auch Samstag früh aufs Rad setzen. Sonntag müsste nachmittags klappen


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2014)

Ich habe auch ne Lampe...



...an meiner Zimmerdecke zum Beispiel.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2014)

Okay. Dann radel ich morgen entspannt zum Wilseder, erhole mich Samstag in der Uni und Sonntag schauen wir mal.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2014)

Wilseder wollte ich für Sonntag vorschlagen.
Da sollte jetzt schön wenig los sein und man kann in Ruhe die Trails runterglühen.


----------



## Spacetime (14. November 2014)

Sonntag Deister ..


----------



## hasardeur (14. November 2014)

Sonntag soll das Wetter doof werden. Nicht doch Samstag-Nachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2014)

Ich hab Uni.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2014)

Hab doch keine Uni. Wäre zu einer kurzen Runde bereit, wenn meine Beine denn mitmachen.


----------



## hasardeur (14. November 2014)

Dann morgen Nachmittag. Vormittag ist verplant. Was bedeutet "kurze Runde"?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2014)

Kurz. Max. 2h Haustür-Haustür. Ich war heute Laufen. Kackidee. 14:00/15:00?


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. November 2014)

Wäre evtl. dabei. Hängt davon ab wie viel ich beim Aufräumen/Ausmisten bis dahin schon geschafft habe.


----------



## hasardeur (14. November 2014)

Also Start bei Dir? Lasst uns morgen telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

Machen wir. Ab 11:00 bin ich erreichbar


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. November 2014)

Ich werds nicht schaffen, habe mal wieder unterschätzt, wie lange der Mist dauert...
Morgen steht aber nach wie vor?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

Jau


----------



## Zelle (15. November 2014)

Morgen seid ihr im Deister?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

Ne, hier. Routenvorschlag:

Von hier aus über Töps, Undeloh Totengrund, Wilseder, Seevequelle. Start: 11:00/12:00? Gemäßigtes Reisetempo und ein oder zwei mittlere Pausen.


----------



## Zelle (15. November 2014)

Ich denke, das wird eng. Wenn ich es schaffe, melde ich mich nochmal rechtzeitig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

@hasardeur @Bloemfontein 

Zeit? Runde?


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. November 2014)

Seevetrail und anschließend Pferdekopf? So 13Uhr?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

Zu wenig.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. November 2014)

Dann halt seevetrail -> wisleder/totengrund -> seevetrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

Blöde Runde. Wieso nicht Start über den Töps? Das sind ~5km mehr und deutlich netter zu fahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. November 2014)

Töps?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

So zwischen hier und wilseder.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. November 2014)

Und wo dann treffen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

Entweder Kreuzung Drumbergen - Im Höppen oder bei mir. Oder in Schierhorn.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. November 2014)

Schierhorn klingt gut. Da wo die Straße aus Lüllau rauskommt? Gegen 12:30?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

Passt

Steffen verdammte Hacke!?


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. November 2014)

Ruf ihn lieber mal an oder schreib ne SMS!


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

Done.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2014)

12:00 Uhr. Strecke passt. Ist das Tempo für Theo OK?

Edit: 12:00 Uhr bei Malte. Erster Streckenvorschlag ist cool. Habe was nachzuholen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

Die Runde ist recht lang. Je nach Abstechern gute 50km.
12:30 war Ansage von Philipp, also 12:15, wenn du zu mir kommst.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. November 2014)

War keine gute Idee...


----------



## Mantasy (16. November 2014)

nass geworden?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. November 2014)

Dezent. Falsche Jacke und keine Überschuhe


----------



## hasardeur (16. November 2014)

Bin auch nass geworden, war aber schön warm im Schwimmbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (16. November 2014)

In meiner Badewanne war es auch shcön warm später... 
Und ja, zum Ende der Tour wurde es unangenehm nass/kalt!


----------



## LincolnHawk (17. November 2014)

Wann fährt hier eigentlich mal wieder einer ab KH?


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. November 2014)

Ich demnächst gerne mal wieder, kann mich allerdings nicht als Guide anbieten.
Aber wenn @Lord Shadow mitkommt hätten wir einen.
Vielleicht auch direkt an diesem Wochenende?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. November 2014)

Gerne. Tour darf aber nicht länger als 4h dauern, ich habe den Hund


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. November 2014)

Für mich vollkommen okay, habe auch noch anderes vor/zu tun am WE.


----------



## hasardeur (17. November 2014)

Den Hund kannst Du bei uns abgeben. Ich habe dankbare Betreuer.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. November 2014)

Dann mal los. Wann habt ihr Zeit?
@hasardeur : Schaun wir mal, danke auf jeden Fall für das Angebot


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. November 2014)

Samstag gegen Mittag (zwischen 11 und 13Uhr) an der KH treffen/starten und dann je nach Wetterlage so 2 bis 3h möglichst viel abgrasen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. November 2014)

3-4h?


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. November 2014)

Wenn es von oben trocken ist kann es auch gerne länger gehen, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. November 2014)

Also:
hasardeur
Bloemfontein
Lordi
Lincoln Hawk?


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2014)

Samstag kann ich nicht. Sonntag wäre möglich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. November 2014)

Gnaaaaarr....
Dann fahren wir Sonntag in der Heide.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. November 2014)

Also am Samstag, start KH um 12Uhr und dann je nach Wetter bis 16Uhr fahren?
@LincolnHawk , wie schaut es bei dir aus?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. November 2014)

Geht klar. Ich habe übrigens kein Auto


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. November 2014)

Okay, ich frage mal nach ob ich den Polo haben kann dafür


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. November 2014)




----------



## atypus (21. November 2014)

versuche mich mal wieder anzuschließen, weiß aber noch nicht, ob die Kinderbetreuung klappt. Meine letzte Tour war mit euch vor... wie lange ist das her? :-(


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. November 2014)

Fast schon drei Wochen! 
Ich schau morgen früh bevor wir losfahren nochmal rein, dann kansnte ja nochmal bescheid geben wie es ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atypus (22. November 2014)

geht los 
12:00 KH.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. November 2014)

Alles klar, dann bis "gleich".


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2014)

Morgen gegen 12:00 Uhr Karlstein.

@Zelle: Wenn Du mitkommen willst, kanns ich Dich 11:30 Uhr bei Malte mitnehmen.


----------



## Zelle (22. November 2014)

Ich kann morgen nicht. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. November 2014)




----------



## lukidtm (23. November 2014)

soo war ja neulich in Braunlage und da ein paar aus diesem Thread hier mich nun auch kennen wollt ich euch das video von dem Tag nicht vorenthalten  


Schönen Sonntag abend euch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (23. November 2014)

coole videos, das von Zelle gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. November 2014)

Fein, fein. Du bist echt flott unterwegs Wir müssen da mal zusamen hin.


----------



## lukidtm (24. November 2014)

danke, ja nächstes Jahr sehr gerne, und dein Blümchen nehmen wa dann auch mit.


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2014)

Ich will auch mit


----------



## lukidtm (24. November 2014)

Braunlage macht vor Mitte April eh nicht auf, eher noch später


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. November 2014)

Böh...


----------



## lukidtm (24. November 2014)

sie sind gerne mal später dran als whistler


----------



## Zelle (24. November 2014)

Also ... ab nach Whistler!


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2014)

Wer fährt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. November 2014)

@lukidtm Der hat nen Sportbootführerschein oderso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (24. November 2014)

Der Gilt aber nur in Deutschen Hoheitsgewässern wenn ich mich nicht Irre


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. November 2014)

Auf internationalen Gewässern kannst du doch machen was du willst, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2014)

Was hast Du vor?


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. November 2014)

Piratöööön!


----------



## lukidtm (24. November 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Auf internationalen Gewässern kannst du doch machen was du willst, oder?


naja wir haben ja nicht um sonst dieses hübsche, nahezu immer leerstehende Gebäude in Hamburg, was sich inernationaler Seegerichtshof nennt


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. November 2014)

Jaja, immer diese teuren internationalen Bauten...

Wie schauts eig. mal wieder mit fahren aus in den nächsten 7 Tagen?
@Lord Shadow , @hasardeur , @atypus , @Zelle


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. November 2014)

Gerne. Heute aber eher nicht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. November 2014)

Eventuell am Dienstag Vormittag? Hängt aber davon ab, wie viel E-Technik ich morgen lerne.


----------



## Zelle (30. November 2014)

Bei mir geht es nur Abends. Freitag - Sonntag bin ich dann in der Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (30. November 2014)

Abends bin ich raus, habe keine vernünftige Leuchte.
Pfalz klingt gut, viel Spaß


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Dezember 2014)

Dienstag 10-12:00 schnelle Brunsberg- & Kopfrunde? Ich fahre vorher den Seevetrail und hole ich zuhause ab? Um 13:20 muss ich wieder am Bahnhof stehen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube das wird nix, muss noch weiter E-Technik lernen und habe heute auch noch eine neue PBL Aufgabe zu nächsten Montag bekommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Dezember 2014)

Pffff.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Dezember 2014)

Dafür eventuell Samstag oder Freitag dann?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Dezember 2014)

Aber nur gaaaanz eventuell.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Dezember 2014)

Okeeeeeh.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Dezember 2014)

Was gedn am Wochenenne?


----------



## lukidtm (5. Dezember 2014)

Sonntag vllt bissn hüpfen  wenn's trocken ist


----------



## hasardeur (5. Dezember 2014)

Samstag Nightride oder Sonntag Nachmittag, wenn es trocken ist. Soll aber feucht werden


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Dezember 2014)

Nightride heißt wann?


----------



## NattyJan (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde mich auch einklinken wenn Ihr in Harburg unterwegs seid!?


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Dezember 2014)

Ach, hier kann der Mr. Feargods antworten, aber das Handy ignoriert man gekonnt...


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Dezember 2014)

Das lag im Trockenen


----------



## hasardeur (5. Dezember 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nightride heißt wann?



Wenn es dunkel ist. Irgendwann nach der Muckibude, also so ab 16 Uhr.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Dezember 2014)

Bäh. Ich geh vormittags fahren.
Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (6. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es nicht zu nass wird.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Dezember 2014)

@lukidtm : Wo willst du denn morgen hopsen? Habe auch Bock auf Luft unter den Rädern.
@Bloemfontein : Evtl. Dirtspot Harburg?


----------



## lukidtm (6. Dezember 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @lukidtm : Wo willst du denn morgen hopsen? Habe auch Bock auf Luft unter den Rädern.




Wetter soll net dolle werden, soll von oben feucht werden, demnach vermutlich garnicht.
Ansonsten zu Nicolo


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Dezember 2014)

@Lord Shadow Sorry, war heute Nacht auflegen. Habe aber Lust (wenn du den meinst, den wir letztens auch besucht haben). Dienstag Vormittag eventuell?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2014)

Diese Woche läuft nix vor dem WE.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar, dann melde dich mal, wenn du weißt wann du am WE Zeit hast.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2014)

Samstag gegen 13:00


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2014)

Bin dabei. HaBe's? Diesmal fährst du?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht lieber hier? Wenn`s um eins hier los geht, isses ja dunkel, wenn wir in den Bergen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Dezember 2014)

Bin kommendes WE raus > Vaterpflichten - Sohnemann hat Geburtstag.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2014)

Na gut, dann halt hier... 
Aber HaBe's bitte demnächst auch wieder!


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht dann ja Sonntag.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube das wird nix. Bin Samstag Nacht wieder unterwegs und muss Sonntag dann ein Protokoll fertig machen, was ich Montag abgeben muss.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Dezember 2014)

Oh Mann....die Jugend von heute. Keine Zeit. Was wird das erst wenn Ihr Job und Familie habt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2014)

Das werden wir dann schon noch sehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2014)

So werde ich wenigstens nicht Arbeitslos und der Stundensatz bleibt stabil


----------



## lukidtm (13. Dezember 2014)

@Lord Shadow  Morgen gehts nu zu Nicolo bissn Hüpfen


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2014)

Morgen auch jemand in der Heide unterwegs? So 2-3 Stunden? HH ist mir zuviel.


----------



## Zelle (14. Dezember 2014)

Bin noch unentschlossen. Aber ist ja auch noch früh. Wann, wo und was würdest Du vorschlagen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2014)

Ohne viel Hopserei über Undeloh, Wilseder, Seevequelle, Inzmühlen, Holm, Schierhorn. GA1 eben.
Start so gegen 1 halb2.


----------



## Zelle (14. Dezember 2014)

OK. Wann wollen wir uns wo treffen?


----------



## Zelle (14. Dezember 2014)

OK, halb 2  Drumbergen oder bei Dir?


----------



## lukidtm (19. Dezember 2014)

war auch mal wieder Knipsen 













Mit dem hier bin ich aber nicht so ganz zufrieden, hat leider nicht ganz so geklappt wie ich wollte


----------



## Mantasy (19. Dezember 2014)

wo ist denn das?


----------



## Zelle (19. Dezember 2014)

'nabend 

Am Wochenende jemand in der Gegend unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (19. Dezember 2014)

Werde nur eine Runde hier in der Gegend schaffen - Bereitschaft


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Bilder mal wieder!
@Mantasy: Geheimer Spot. Kannst du aber sicher mal mit jemandem hin.

Würde am WE auch gerne radfahren, wenn es nicht so bleibt wie es ist.
Sonntag mehr Zeit, Samstag eher schwierig.


----------



## Zelle (20. Dezember 2014)

Dann lass uns doch morgen bei Dir in der Gegend eine Runde machen. Zeitlich ist bei mir morgen alles möglich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2014)

@Zelle : Aber nicht, wenn es schifft und stürmt wie heute...

@schappi : Danke für`s posten  Glückwunsch. So kann es weitergehen!


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2014)

hier die Karte mit den Strecken. 
http://deisterfreun.de/index.php/category/aktuelles/
 Ist alles ausgeschildert. Demnächst kommen noch Hinweistafeln an 5 Parkplätzen um den Deister herum


----------



## Zelle (21. Dezember 2014)

@Lord Shadow und @hasardeur, die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit nimmt im Laufe des Tages zu. Wie sieht es aus bei euch? Würde sonst demnächst hier versuchen eine trockene Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Dezember 2014)

So, fertig gefrühstückt. Ich gehe in die Werkstatt  Sorry.


----------



## lukidtm (21. Dezember 2014)

gott war das eine schlammschlacht in schulenberg 
 ganz vergessen hier bescheid zu geben :X


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2014)

Am zweiten Weihnachtstag sah das Wetter für HH ganz okay aus. Jemand Bock ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Zelle (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde am 2. Weihnachtstag noch ordentlich Kalorien aufnehmen, um dann am Wochenende Vollgas zu geben


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2014)

Nice, ich wäre für Haburger Berge. 

Meinetwegen können wir samstags auch fahren gehen. Dann aber eher hier ne Runde und recht früh oder für mich nicht so lange.


----------



## Mantasy (25. Dezember 2014)

irgendwo in Harburge ist auch ein Crosslauf
.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Dezember 2014)

Habe je nach Uhrzeit kein Auto am Freitag.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Dezember 2014)

Okay, also könntest du nicht fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Dezember 2014)

So sieht es aus. Von mir aus können wir aber auch hier fahren. Gerne auch ein paar Kilometer


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Dezember 2014)

Hmm, ich frag mal kurz ob ich das Auto haben kann. Will irgendwie lieber da fahren als hier gerade.

PS: Ich könnte es haben. Musst du also sagen ob du Lust hast oder nicht. Ich würde am liebsten gerade eh ganz in die Alpen nachdem ich heute alte Urlaubsbilder gesehen habe.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Dezember 2014)

Wenn das Wetter passt gehts los. Nur wann?


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Dezember 2014)

Für andere Leute: Wir fahren in etwa so zwischen 12:45 und 13:00 und vermutlich ab Kärntner Hütte

PS: Bin für Samstag raus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2015)

Sonntach? Hoppsen oder fahren?


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Januar 2015)

Habe samstag abend n gig falle also sontnag flach  Samstag morgen wäre ich aber dabei!
Gerne auch Stadt irgendwo. Was hast du da so im Kopf mit "hoppsen oder fahren"?


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Januar 2015)

Moin Malte,
da du dich gefragt hast wann ich mitkomme. Ich hab letztens mal ne Tour durch die HaBe gestartet. Da war nach 15Km leider die Puste weg. Für mich war das Tempo aber schon knackig, bin mit meinem Vater gefahren.
Wie lang wird es denn bei euch immer so und in welchem Tempo? Die Füße fallen mir übrigens trotz Winterschuhe auch nach 2Std ab.
LG


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2015)

@Bloemfontein : Samstag habe ich 10-16 Uhr ein fucking Blockseminar.

Linus: Je nachdem 15-40km. Die Langversion aber nur im Sommer


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Januar 2015)

Blockseminar, also ehrlich... Und wie schaut es mit Freitag Nachmittag in Buchholz fahren aus?


----------



## Zelle (6. Januar 2015)

Ich sollte am Wochenende auch wieder mindestens ein Rad zusammengebaut haben. Wäre also wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2015)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Blockseminar, also ehrlich... Und wie schaut es mit Freitag Nachmittag in Buchholz fahren aus?



Fucking Blockseminar


----------



## hasardeur (6. Januar 2015)

Bin am WE im Harz...am 17./18.01. hätte ich aber auch mal wieder Bock, Euch Hackfressen hinterher zu fahren


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Januar 2015)

Wenn du uns hinterherfahren willst musst du aber eher von unseren knackigen Gesäßen sprechen, nicht von usneren Hackfressen... 
Aber klingt gut das WE!

@Lord Shadow


----------



## Zelle (7. Januar 2015)

Ob Knackärsche, Hackfressen oder sonst was, wird mir auf jeden Fall eine Freude den alten Mann mal wieder durch den Wald zu jagen


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2015)

Zum Jagen musst Du aber hinter mir bleiben. Das wird Dir schwerfallen


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Zelle (7. Januar 2015)

Ansonsten umkreisen wir Dich einfach die ganze Zeit


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Januar 2015)

Wie die As-Geier? 
Wo wollen wir denn fahren? Mich gelüstet es nach Totengrund & Wilseder Berg oder den HaBe's. Bin aber auch bei anderen Routen dabei!


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2015)

Start KH, über Karlstein nach Buchholz, Jesteburg, Töps, Undeloh, Totengrund, Wilseder und dann über den Seevetrail zurück


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2015)

Grundsätzlich wäre ich dabei, aber dann möchte ich bitte auch eine von den Pillen haben die du eben genommen hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2015)

Kakao mit Sahne und Schuss selbstgemachtem Marzipanlikör?


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2015)

Hast du 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber ja, darfst du mir gerne zum Start der Tour mitbringen


----------



## Zelle (8. Januar 2015)

Ich will hier ja echt nicht die Wetterpussi machen, aber einer muss euch ja zur Vernunft bringen  Am Wochenende soll es nicht gerade das beste Wetter werden. Bevor ihr euch dann am Ende wegen des Wetters verkriecht und wir gar nichts machen, sollten wir vielleicht was kleineres planen?


----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht Kakao mit Sahne und Schuss selbstgemachtem Marzipanlikör? Ich würde dann Sonntagnachmittag auf der Heimreise vorbeikommen


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2015)

Wenn es nicht weiter so übel stürmt werde ich morgen eine kurze Runde um den Seevetrail oder einen kurzen Abstecher zum Brunsberg starten.
Mache das aber eher kurzfristig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Vielleicht Kakao mit Sahne und Schuss selbstgemachtem Marzipanlikör? Ich würde dann Sonntagnachmittag auf der Heimreise vorbeikommen


Bauchexpress oder was? Kannst vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LincolnHawk (11. Januar 2015)

Fährt die Woche einer von der Kärntner Hütte?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2015)

Schlag mal was vor. Ich müsste. Do Mittag? Ich habe von 11-12:00 Seminar, dann Zeit.


----------



## LincolnHawk (12. Januar 2015)

Mmh das schaffe ich leider nicht habe Spätschicht. Aber Freitag Mittag vieleicht oder morgen nachmittag?


----------



## juju752 (12. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Donnerstag gegen  1400 eine Runde in den HaBes zu drehen?


----------



## LincolnHawk (12. Januar 2015)

Och nö jungs Donnerstag kann ich nicht. Können wir nicht Freitag fahren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2015)

Wann denn? Ich habe bis 14:00 Seminar.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2015)

Freitag nach dem Mittag wäre ich auch dabei, müsste nur gucken wie ich mein Rad sicher untergebracht bekomme während der Unizeit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2015)

Würde dann aber gerne in den VoPa oder so.
Rad könnten wir bei mir an der Uni unterstellen.


----------



## LincolnHawk (12. Januar 2015)

Na jetzt müssten wir uns einigen also ich von der Kärntner Hütte Freitag nach dem Mittag. Komm juju bist doch bestimmt auch dabei.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube es ist einfacher wenn ich einen frage, der direkt an der Uni wohnt, ob ich es in seinen Keller stellen kann 
VoPa wäre mir auch recht, war ich ne ganez weile nicht un Luft unter den Reifen ist auch gerne gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LincolnHawk (12. Januar 2015)

Ich war da noch nie wüsste gar nicht wo ich da hin muss? Jungs macht es mir doch nicht so schwer. Wir müssen uns denn auch mal einigen. Lach


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2015)

Wir würden uns in Stellingen oder am HBF treffen (oder von mir aus auch an der Uni). Ist halt eher sprunglastig.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mit der S3 direkt bis nach Stellingen durchfahren und euch dann dort treffen.


----------



## LincolnHawk (13. Januar 2015)

Achso das ist blöd für mich komme von itzehoe. Denn nach Stellingen Freitag das wird mir zu voll auf den Straßen deswegen wollte ich auch kh fahren. Muss nämlich abends wieder arbeiten.


----------



## juju752 (13. Januar 2015)

ich kann freitag nicht. fahre jetzt heute 18h kh und donnertsga 1830 kh.


----------



## LincolnHawk (13. Januar 2015)

Alles klar juju ich komme denn heute 18uhr rum zur KH. Gib mir nochmal eine Rückmeldung das alles klar geht und wielange wir ungefähr fahren wollen? freu mich


----------



## juju752 (13. Januar 2015)

@LincolnHawk: Schaffen es heute erst 1830 an der KH zu sein. Denk dran eine ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen. wird stock dunkel sein im wald.


----------



## LincolnHawk (13. Januar 2015)

Alles klar denn bis später wird nicht nur dunkel sondern auch nass lach


----------



## LincolnHawk (13. Januar 2015)

Juju stehe im Stau vorm elbtunnel zwei LKWs stehen wohl irgendwie quer. Schaffe es nicht so eine scheiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (13. Januar 2015)

Also.ich bin gut durchgekommen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Januar 2015)

Falls jemand Lust hat dazuzustoßen: @Lord Shadow und ich werden morgen so ab 14:30/40 im VoPa unterwegs sein.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Januar 2015)

Ich muss die Steuergelder verdienen, von denen Euer BAFÖG bestritten wird


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Januar 2015)

Bekommen wir beide nicht => Ausrede.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Januar 2015)

Na dann muss ich eben das Geld für meinen Orthopäden verdienen


----------



## Zelle (16. Januar 2015)

Auch ohne BAFÖG kosten uns die Studenten und Alten so viel Kohle, dass auch ich heute für euch arbeiten gehen muss. Aber am Wochenende werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder auf dem Rad sitzen. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Januar 2015)

Also ich zahle ja schon in die Rentenkasse ein... Wie viel das ist bleibt aber geheim! 

Achja und da ich morgen nun doch Zeit habe wäre ich für einmal um den Seevetrail düsen gegen frühen Nachmittag zu haben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn das Wetter passt dabei


----------



## Zelle (16. Januar 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Januar 2015)

14:00 Inzmühlen? Bzw. Kai 13:30 Kreuzung?


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Januar 2015)

Dit sollte hinhauen.


----------



## Zelle (17. Januar 2015)

Machen wir so!


----------



## Mantasy (25. Januar 2015)

Heute vormittag ab 10:00 eine Runde um den Tierpark?


----------



## Mantasy (25. Januar 2015)

also Harburg meine ich


----------



## Mantasy (25. Januar 2015)

10:00 KH


----------



## Mantasy (25. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank an die Enduro Jungs, bei denen ich mich einklinken konnte. An der Kondition muss ich wohl noch arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2015)

Wea feaht am Wohenenne?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2015)

Sonntag gegen Mittag/frühen Nachmittag wäre ich für ne Runde um/am Kopf zu haben.


----------



## Mantasy (30. Januar 2015)

je nach wetterlage am Sonntag in Harburg


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2015)

Niemand Samstag? So gegen 14:00, 2-3h?
Sonntag bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2015)

Eher nicht, fahre morgen evtl. zum lernen in die Uni.


----------



## Zelle (30. Januar 2015)

Ich muss gucken wie weit ich mit dem Auto komme, melde mich morgen Mittag nochmal hier.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2015)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich muss gucken wie weit ich mit dem Auto komme


----------



## Zelle (31. Januar 2015)

Schaffe es heute wohl nicht oder nur eine kleine spontane Runde. Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Mantasy (1. Februar 2015)

um 10:00 KH ca. 1,5 Std.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (1. Februar 2015)

Das schaffe ich nicht so kurzfristig. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2015)

Krank, Bett, Mist.


----------



## Mantasy (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## Mantasy (1. Februar 2015)

ist sber auch sehr matschig


----------



## hasardeur (2. Februar 2015)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Krank, Bett, Mist.



Bin also nicht der einzige Gebrechliche hier 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2015)

Danke Dir auch so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. Februar 2015)

Ich vergnüge mich schon wieder auf Arbeit....


----------



## Zelle (13. Februar 2015)

Moin! Wer ist am Wochenende wann und wo unterwegs?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2015)

So 2h Regenerationstour wäre schon drin, 100% bin ich noch nicht da.


----------



## Mantasy (13. Februar 2015)

haha 2 Stunden und Regeneration - merkst selbst ne ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2015)




----------



## Zelle (13. Februar 2015)

Ok, da ich heute schon ein paar km in die Beine kriege und morgen auch wieder, kommt Sonntag wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr viel raus, so dass Du ganz regenerativ neben mir im Maximalpuls herregenerieren kannst.  Dann So gegen 13 Uhr?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Februar 2015)

Ich werde morgen so gegen 12 Uhr an der Kärnter Hütte starten. Tempo wird auch eher gemäßigt sein. Mitnahme von einem Bike + Biker wäre noch möglich.

Wenn nötig, geben wir auch etwas Gas, damit die Regeneration schneller durch ist


----------



## Mantasy (13. Februar 2015)

ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken 12:00 oder 13:00 hört sich nicht schlecht an


----------



## Zelle (13. Februar 2015)

Schaffe ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht. Sonst melde ich mich nochmal und stoße dann dazu.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Februar 2015)

Es wird allerdings eher eine gemütliche Tour. Mein Sohnemann kommt mit und ein Kollege. Letzterer mit Unterstützung durch die Firma Bosch 

Ich will nur vorwarnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (13. Februar 2015)

Gar kein Problem, wenn ich komme, dann mit dem Rad. Da ist eine gemütliche Runde zwischen An- und Abfahrt ganz gut


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2015)

Ich pack schonmal die große Makita ein, damit ist Bosch ganz schnell aus dem Rennen 
Ich sag nachher nochmal bescheid, ob ich morgen dabei bin.


----------



## Zelle (13. Februar 2015)

@hasardeur: Greif mal für mein Karre eine passende Bosch-Lambdasonde ab, haben die doch sicherlich immer dabei!?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2015)

Kannst mich morgen um 11:15 abholen, Steffen. Nicht früher, hörste


----------



## Mantasy (14. Februar 2015)

Dann kann ich ja den Hund mitnehmen


----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2015)

bin 11:15 bei Dir.


----------



## Mantasy (14. Februar 2015)

also ich bin um 12:00 dabei
ohne Hund


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Februar 2015)

Ich muss leider heute noch nen Haufen Mathe lernen.
Nächsten Freitag & Sonntag habe ich aber den ganzen Tag Zeit. Vielleicht hat da ja jemand Lust. N-Trails, HaBe's oder Wilseder/Totengrund.
Bin da recht offen.


----------



## lukidtm (16. Februar 2015)

Sonntag! Freitag geht bei mir nu nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Februar 2015)

Grrr, warum? 
Dann kann ich samstag nicht zu Drumbule gehen...


----------



## lukidtm (16. Februar 2015)

weil ich da nun schlieslich abends was anderes vor habe.

Also gehen würde Freitag schon, aber dann nicht so lange. Spätestens 16 uhr da los


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Februar 2015)

Dann müssen wir vor 16Uhr wegen Sperrzeit, aber das wäre für mich okay. Man kann ja früh hin und ich habe freitag abends auch was anstehen.


----------



## lukidtm (16. Februar 2015)

achjaa die sperrzeit vergesse ich immer ...

Ja dann früher hin und früher wech


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2015)

Würde wohl auch....


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Februar 2015)

Die Punkte verheißen nichts gutes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Februar 2015)

Doch doch.Ihr macht das unter euch ab und ich stoße dann dazu.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2015)

Na dann: Freitag, ~8:45/50 am Gleis der U-Bahn. Und spätestens 15:45 die U-Bahn zum Hbf nehmen.


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2015)

9:40 am bahnsteig der U2 am HBF

15:06 dann spätestens die Ubahn zurück


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Februar 2015)

lukidtm schrieb:


> 9:40 am bahnsteig der U2 am HBF
> 
> 15:45 dann spätestens die Ubahn zurück



Das klingt schon realistischer.


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2015)

dann komme ich aber nicht nach hause ... 

ab 16 uhr ist nichts mit Fahrrad in der Bahn...

Wenn länger, dann am Wochenende!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Februar 2015)

Philipp soll eh nicht soviel feiern


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2015)

Achja, du musst ja auch noch S-Bahn fahren :/
Kannst du dann nicht später dazustoßen undso? Weil ich würde schon gerne die volle mögliche Zeit da sein wenn ich n Ticket fürs Rad kaufe.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Februar 2015)

Also ich käme auch schon früher


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2015)

Gut, wäre dann ja der 8:19'er aus Buchholz.
Auf etwas früher mit Lukas zurück fahren kann ich mich einlassen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2015)

naa gut dann fahre ich auch mit euch früh und bin so gegen 8:50 am bahnsteig der U2


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2015)

Aber dann musst du ja noch während der Sperrzeit in Blanke in die S-Bahn.. 

PS: Finde ich gut!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Februar 2015)

Super. Grad das Cove auf den Dachboden gebracht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2015)

Was möchtest du uns sagen?


----------



## lukidtm (18. Februar 2015)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Aber dann musst du ja noch während der Sperrzeit in Blanke in die S-Bahn..
> 
> PS: Finde ich gut!


ich brauche nun auch keine 50 min zum HBF ....


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2015)

Ähhh. Ich habe morgen um 8:45 einen Termin in Buchholz. Dauert zwar nur 5 Minuten, aber da muss ich hin.
Entweder ich komme nach oder nicht mit ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2015)

Also 8.59 ab buchholz oder 9:19?
Bei letzterem könnten wir dann nämlich mit lukas zusammen fahren direkt


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2015)

Wäre das für dich ok.


----------



## lukidtm (19. Februar 2015)

9:33 komme ich am HBF an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2015)

Sag mir doch mal welchen Zug wir dann nehmen


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2015)

8:58? Dann sind wir kurz vor Lukas da.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2015)

Yo ist okay, dann fahre ich nach wie vor um 8 mitm erixx und daddel bissl in der Innenstadt rum bis du fertig bist. Wo treffen wir uns dann? Penny/Kabenhof?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2015)

Bahnsteig. Bin im Süden unterwegs.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2015)

Top, Lukas treffen wir dann am Bahnsteig der U2 an.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Februar 2015)

Sonntag soll die Sonne scheinen. Wer kommt mit radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2015)

Oh, da ist er wieder
Bin dabei. Philipp und ich haben an den Wilseder gedacht.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Februar 2015)

Ja, super. Wann?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2015)

Definitiv später.


----------



## Zelle (20. Februar 2015)

Später als Sonntag? Das schaffe ich auch


----------



## hasardeur (21. Februar 2015)

Eine grobe Orientierung wäre nicht schlecht.   Wann? Wo?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2015)

Warten wir mal auf Philipp, ich schlüge aber zwischen zwölf und eins vor. Am Büsenbachtal in Inzmühlen oder oben bei Drumbergen.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Februar 2015)

Wird ja noch früh dunkel, also bitte eher gegen 12. Schickt 'ne SMS.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2015)

Äh? Man kann bis halb sechs fahren.


----------



## Zelle (21. Februar 2015)

Steffen ist doch nicht mehr so schnell!


----------



## hasardeur (21. Februar 2015)

Doch, schnell müde 

Kommst Du mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (21. Februar 2015)

Ne, ich werde morgen weiter Kondition abbauen


----------



## hasardeur (21. Februar 2015)

Also kommst du doch mit?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2015)

Was`n hier los. Etwas mehr Ernst bitte!
Von mir aus auch ne kürzere Runde. 12:30 Pferdekopf und weiterschauen?


----------



## Zelle (21. Februar 2015)

Bei mir geht es auch so ganz ernsthaft morgen gar nicht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Februar 2015)

Bei ner kurzen Runde bin ich dabei, für ne lange Runde bin ich etwas zu kaputt.
12:30 vom Pferdekopf Richtung Brunsberg oderso klingt da ganz gut.


----------



## Mantasy (21. Februar 2015)

Hab Husten vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2015)

Nö, bitte schon so 3-4h. Das meine ich auch ernst. Wenn Philipp nicht kann, auch gern HaBe zu zweit. Ich fahre.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2015)

3h ist das höchste der Gefühle. Meine Strinhöhlen zicken wieder ein bisschen und ich will mich nicht krankfahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2015)

Das heißt jetzt ihr beide fahrt in die HaBe's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2015)

Ne, lieber nicht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2015)

Gut, dann belassen wir es bei 12:30 Pferdekopf (oben)?


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2015)

Bis wann wollen wir dann fahren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2015)

Also ich wäregerne aller spätestens um 4 zuhause.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2015)

So lange werde ich wohl nicht durchhalten. Aber warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2015)

Plant jemand was für Samstag den 14. bei gutem Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2015)

Vielleicht eher am Sonntag. Lasst aber mal Freitag konkreter werden, wenn die Wetterprognosen verlässlicher sind.


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2015)

Sonntag bin ich beim Specialized Test Day. Vielleicht ist da jemand anzutreffen.


----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2015)

Wo ist das?


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2015)

Ich glaube, die Originalquelle dazu ist hilft am meisten.

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/news/latest-news/20976

Ich sehe aber auch bereits, dass Hamburg bereits komplett ausgebucht ist und man sich nicht mehr anmelden kann.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2015)

Ich eher Samstag.


----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2015)

Samstag muss ich meinen Sohn beim Fußball anfeuern. Sonntag soll das Wetter auch viel besser werden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2015)

Warte mal. Heute ist MONTAG.
Und Fußball ist kacke


----------



## Zelle (3. März 2015)

Ich kann mein Leben auch unmöglich so weit im Voraus planen. Am Wochenende fahren sollte aber drin sein


----------



## hasardeur (3. März 2015)

Samstag: Regen und 6°
Sonntag: Sonne und 12°

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2015)

Ich bin auf die Realität gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (6. März 2015)

Wann geht es jetzt los und wo? Sonntag ist übrigens Sommeranfang. 15 Grad und Sonne pur


----------



## Zelle (6. März 2015)

18 sollen es angeblich sogar werden. Wilseder Berg?


----------



## hasardeur (6. März 2015)

Von mir aus. Wer noch?


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2015)

Sonntag muss ich um 15:30 wieder auf der Matte stehen. Wenn es also um 11:00 in Drumbergen losgeht, bin ich dabei.

Morgen starte ich hier gegen 12:30/13:00 und fahre über Rüsselkäfer Richtung Buchholz und dann weiter über den Brunsberg und den Kopf => 2-3h.


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2015)

Also wann dann morgen wo treffen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2015)

11:30 Drumbergen Ecke?


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2015)

Ich komme dann besser zu Dir. Wann soll ich da sein?


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2015)

11:15


----------



## Zelle (7. März 2015)

Bin dann 11:30 am Drumset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2015)




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2015)

Hallo  Wer fährt Sonntag?


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. März 2015)

Lust hätte ich, bin aber irgendwie ein wenig angeschlagen noch. Was schwebte dir denn so vor (Länge, Lokation, ...)?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2015)

Da ich widererwarten nicht arbeiten muss, lang, hart, nicht so schnell. Evtl. sogar HaBe.


----------



## Zelle (14. März 2015)

Also mit dem Rad zum Aufwärmen zum Karlstein, Runde Harburger Berge, cool down zurück?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2015)

Sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (14. März 2015)

Was ist denn mit dem Heideältesten?


----------



## lukidtm (14. März 2015)

denkt dran, es sind Speiseeis demo days heut und morgen.
Könnte also gut was los sein


----------



## Zelle (14. März 2015)

OK, dann komme ich mit dem Stahlbike, dann zerschmettern die Plastikhaufen an mir, ohne dass es mich stört


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2015)

Meinste das jetzt ernst? Also probieren können wir es gerne. Zur Not gibt es ja den Metronom.


----------



## Zelle (14. März 2015)

Können ja mal abwarten wer sich noch meldet und wie das Wetter ist. @Bloemfontein würde ja auch mitfahren, wenn wir es nicht übertreiben


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2015)

Machen wir ja nicht. Alle 2h mal nen kurzen Trinkstop und in der Mitte der Tour 5 Minuten Pause.


----------



## Zelle (14. März 2015)

Oh, dieses Mal mit großer Pause :-O


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. März 2015)

HaBe's ist mri zu viel, dann liege ich in kürze wieder flach...


----------



## Zelle (14. März 2015)

Dann morgen Pferdeschlucht und so? Und wann wollen wir loslegen?


----------



## Zelle (14. März 2015)

14:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (14. März 2015)

14 Uhr aufm Kopp klingt gut. Ob ich noch mit zur Schlucht undso komme überlege ich mir dann unterwegs. hauptsache ich komm ein wneig auf's Rad


----------



## Zelle (14. März 2015)

Sehr gut. Malte, Steffen, Sonstnochwer, passt?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2015)

Jau. Wenn ich mehr will, fahre ich im Anschluss noch zur Seevequelle.


----------



## Zelle (15. März 2015)

Malte, wollen wir uns denn wieder bei Dir / an der Kreuzung treffen? 13:30, 13:45?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2015)

Sagen wir 13:40? Dann müssen wir nicht hetzen.


----------



## Zelle (15. März 2015)

OK


----------



## atypus (18. März 2015)

Wie siehts mit den DM-Profis vom letzten Jahr aus? Wieder dabei?
http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event.epl

edit: Von uns geibt es schon 4 Anmeldungen. 

Außerdem fahren wir auch zur Trail Trophy Harz am 20. und 21. Juni http://www.trailtrophy.eu/tt-harz.html

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns spätestens da mal wieder sehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2015)

13:00 Training und um 18:00 schon Prolog bei der DM? Das ja knapp.

Zu einem der Events werden wir wohl fahren, die Frage ist, zu welchem. Willingen ist ja auch noch.


----------



## Spacetime (18. März 2015)

Juju und ich sind da, wir fahren auch die Speci Sram Serie mit. Willingen sind wir dann auch da. 
Gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. März 2015)

Trailtrophy in meiner alten Heimat hätte ich liebendgern gemacht, leider kollidiert der Termin mit einer ganz unsportlichen Geschichte.

Altenau wäre eine Überlegung wert...

Ich melde mich übrigens für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab. Südtirol wartet


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. März 2015)

Heiliger Bimbam, irre ich mich oder sind Altenau, Willingen und TT tatsächlich genau 3 aufeinander folgende Wochenenden? 
Und wieso geht der finale Tag der DM nur 3 Stunden? 

@hasardeur Na dann mal Hals- & Beinbruch!


----------



## Zelle (19. März 2015)

@hasardeur kann man da überhaupt schon gescheit biken? Oder bleibt ihr im Tal?


----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2015)

Biken ging dieses Jahr zu jeder Zeit, nur nicht überall, aber beispielsweise auf dem Mt. Sole (Mt. Sole Trail, Tschlli-Trail...). Wir bleiben aber einige hundert Hm weiter oben und fahren Ski. Das geht bei >1m Schneedecke bestimmt ganz prima, und kann ich auch besser, als Biken


----------



## Zelle (19. März 2015)

... na hoffentlich


----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2015)

Muss ja, bei dem Ausgangsniveau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2015)

Wer fährt am Sonntag durch die Gegend?


----------



## Zelle (21. März 2015)

Ich hau jetzt ab in den Taunus und Pfälzerwald


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2015)

Hallo? Jemand hier?


----------



## hasardeur (22. März 2015)

Scheinen alle vor Dir zu fliehen 

Ich geh jetzt Skifahren. Hat schön geschneit


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. März 2015)

Wenn ich aufgestanden bin soltle kurzfristig ne RUnde drinnen sein, ich rufe dich dann an Malte


----------



## lukidtm (22. März 2015)

ich muss ma eben eure Planung unterbrechen 

Ich stehe mal wieder mit nem Bild in der auswahl zum "Bild des Tages" und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr bei folgendem Bild einmal aufs Sternchen oben rechts klicken köntet 





Schönen Sonntag euch noch!


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2015)

Will zufällig am Dienstag noch jemand eine Runde Rad fahren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2015)

Haste mal rausgeguckt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. März 2015)

Sonntag hatte ich noch Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter... 
Natürlich bleibt mein Arsch heute gepflegt in der Bude


----------



## Mantasy (3. April 2015)

Spontan 16 Uhr 45 an der KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2015)

Morgen gegen Nachmittag (ab ~14/15:00) jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2015)

Hallo, hier, iiich! 
Was hast du so vor abzuspulen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2015)

1-3h


----------



## Zelle (3. April 2015)

Klingt gut. Könnte bei mir auch passen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2015)

Und wo?


----------



## Zelle (3. April 2015)

Einerseits lasse ich immer gern das Auto stehen, andererseits wären HaBe auch mal wieder gut. Ach egal, sagt einfach was an


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2015)

Mir ist auch beides recht. Ein bisschen Berge hätte schon was.


----------



## Mantasy (3. April 2015)

sind auch wieder ein paar Sprünge hergerichtet


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2015)

Gönnt euch ruhig den Spaß, ich lass es langsam angehen damit ich nicht direkt wieder krank werde und fahre hier erstmal entspannt ne Runde morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2015)

Ich hole jetzt gleich Nina vom Flughafen ab, dann können wir von mir aus


----------



## Zelle (4. April 2015)

@Bloemfontein, können auch was ruhigeres machen. Mir egal. Malte, wann ungefähr?


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2015)

Wie sieht es am Montag aus? Bin dann wieder zuhause.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2015)

Montag könnte ich auch ne Runde drehen, heute kann ih so ab 14Uhr, wollte vorher noch zu Mittag essen.
Wollte dann entspannt vom Pferdekopf einmal zum Brunsberg und aufm Rückweg evtl. nochmal was auschecken wo ich ne ganze Weile nicht war.


----------



## Zelle (4. April 2015)

Für mich OK. Malte, 13:40 bei Dir?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2015)

Wird knapp. 14:00 bei mir, 20 nach am Kopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (4. April 2015)

Super, wollte Dich gerade anrufen und 14 Uhr vorschlagen


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2015)

Passt.


----------



## Zelle (5. April 2015)

Wann und wo morgen?


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2015)

13 Uhr? Ort ist mir egal.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2015)

Ich würde gerne zum Wilseder Berg, also 13:30 Uhr in Undeloh bei diesem Touristenzentrum/-parkplatz treffen?
Dann könnten Steffen und ich uns etwa 13Uhr von Inzmühlen aus auf den Weg machen.


----------



## Zelle (5. April 2015)

OK. Malte auch?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2015)

Ne. Muss um 15:00 wieder auf der Matte stehen. Fahre wenn kurz beim Rüsselkäfer.


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2015)

Warum Wilsede? Ist doch hauptsächlich flach und schnurgerade. Was ist mit HaBe? Ort ist mir nur noch fast egal


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2015)

Habe irgendwie Lust auf die paar Trails da.
Wann denn los in die HaBe's und fährst du?


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2015)

Fahren wäre kein Problem.

Kai?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (6. April 2015)

Kriegen wir alles hin. Wo und wann treffen?


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2015)

Wenn Du ein paar km extra fahren willst, dann bei mir, sonst hole ich Dich auch ab. Ich muss nachher erstmal mein Radl zusammenbauen. Danach kann ich sagen, wann ich startklar bin.


----------



## Zelle (6. April 2015)

Kann ich machen. Sollten wir uns am Karlstein treffen wollen, komme ich direkt mit dem Rad. Bei KH komme ich lieber zu Dir


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2015)

Habe gerade aus dem Fenster gesehen. Bei dem Sonnenschein habe ich doch plötzlich Lust auf Wilsede. Sorry für die Verwirrung. Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Zelle (6. April 2015)

OK, dann eine schöne, sonnige Tour durch die Heide. Mir recht  Zeit bleibt?


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2015)

Jo. Entweder 12:45 bei mir, 13:00 bei Philipp oder 13:30 Undeloh.


----------



## Zelle (6. April 2015)

OK, ich komme direkt nach Undeloh.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2015)

Kommst du jetzt direkt zu mir gleich oder Inzmühlen?


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2015)

Zu Dir. Wo muss ich da nochmal hin? Malte fährt immer so komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (6. April 2015)

so zwei Sprünge und zwei anlieger hergerichtet in den Harburger bergen


----------



## cYpH3r_2oo3 (9. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin Sven 29 Jahre alt und wohne nun seit gut nem Jahr in Ahrensburg.
An wen kann/soll/darf ich mich wenden um mal ne Runde mit zu drehen? Vorhanden sind ein MTB für die "Strecke" und ein reinrassiger DH  (DH Bereich steig ich gerade ein, nur Wald und ein wenig Gelände reicht mir nicht ;P) Bin auch offen für Bike-Parks  Habe mir mal den alten in Norderstedt angeschaut, fand den nun aber nicht so prall.
Geplant sind diese Jahr auf jeden Fall noch Harz und Winterberg.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2015)

Ein Bikeparktrip wäre doch mal ne nette Abwechslung zur blöden Abschlussarbeit. Wer, wann,wo?

Ansonsten: Einfach hier reinschauen oder was vorschlagen.

Was ist eigentlich mit @jester81 @Blindfury ?


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2015)

Bikeparks in erreichbarer Entfernung (Harz) werden wohl erst Ende des Monats aufmachen, da zumindest letzte Woche zum Teil noch Wintersportbetrieb.

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer der gewöhnlichen Runden aus? Samstag muss ich am Garten und Carport ein paar Dinge richten.


----------



## cYpH3r_2oo3 (9. April 2015)

Also Sonntag hört sich gut an, was sind denn bei euch "gewöhnliche Runden"?


----------



## Mantasy (9. April 2015)

bei mir sind das 1,5 - 2 Std.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (9. April 2015)

Thale im Harz hat schon auf, Schulenberg macht Samstag auf, Braunlage nicht vorm 14.5. vom Rest habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2015)

Ich tausche Sonntag unsere Kupplung


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2015)

Ich wäre auch am Samstag für eine Runde zu haben. Gerne 3h Harburger Berge.


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2015)

Samstag muss ich in den Garten. Das ist der einzige Tag, an dem ich Lärm machen darf.

Kupplungen lassen sich auch an Samstagen tauschen


----------



## cYpH3r_2oo3 (10. April 2015)

Wo soll denn Sonntag eine Tour stattfinden? Ich muss nur schauen, dass mein Dachträger bis dahin dort ist wenn es weiter weg ist. Und was für eine Strecke ist angepeilt? Damit ich das richtige Bike "einpacke" ;P


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2015)

Geplant ist ja leider noch nix. Wenn wir fahren, treffen wir uns bestimmt an der Kärntner Hütte (B 73) und fahren Harburger Berge. Wenn Du das bei Google Maps eingibst, solltest Du es finden.
Für einen Downhiller wird das nix, also nimm mal Dein Hardtail, auch wenn es damit an manchen Stellen vielleicht nicht so komfortabel und schnell geht. Dafür fährst Du beim Gros der Kilometer einfach davon 

@Mantasy + @Zelle : Wäret Ihr am Sonntag dabei?


----------



## cYpH3r_2oo3 (10. April 2015)

Ja da war ich letztes Jahr mal mit meinem Downhiller, da hast du sowas von Recht ... Name ist Ansage! Ist eben kein "Uphiller"  Als ich oben war wollte ich nur noch sterben  Aber dafür haben die "hust" Reitwege nach unten das schnell wieder vergessen lassen 
Wenn der liebe DHL Mensch bis dahin mir meinen Dachträger gebracht hat, bin ich mit dabei ! 
Alternativ wer hier aus der nähe kommt, könnte man ne Runde Tunneltal/Höltigbaum fahren.


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2015)

Ahrensburg ist auch eine komische Wohngegend  Allerdings fahren von dort Züge. Am Hauptbahnhof steigst Du dann in die S3 oder S31 und fährst bis Neuwiedenthal und dann die B73 wieder zurück bis Kärntner Hütte (ca. 1km).


----------



## Zelle (10. April 2015)

Ich bin dabei. Wann müssen wir bei Dir losradeln um rechtzeitig an der Hütte zu sein?


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2015)

Samstag 

Nee, kannst entweder zu mir kommen und wir fahren von dort mit dem Auto oder ich hole Dich ab / picke Dich irgendwo auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2015)

@Bloemfontein : Kurze Heiderunde wäre heute drin. So von 13-15:00?


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2015)

Spricht irgendwas gegen 14 bis 16 Uhr? Würde doch gerne zu Mittag essen


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2015)

Ja, um 15:00 muss ich zuhause sein. Aber dann drehe ich hier ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2015)

Okay, dann doch vor 14Uhr, ich editieren meinen Beitrag in 5min nochmal. Dann sage ich dir wann am Kopf, okay?

Tante Edit says: 13:15 am Parkplatz Büsenbachtal?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2015)

Warte mal: Ich muss über Buchholz fahren (Apotheke). Trotzdem treffen am Parkplatz und dann eine Runde durch Buchholz?


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2015)

Jup, passt auch.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2015)

Okay. Komme eventuell 5 min später.


----------



## Zelle (11. April 2015)

Wann geht es denn morgen los?


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2015)

@Zelle: sag was. Erstmal ausschlafen. Soll ich Dich abholen?

@cYpH3r_2oo3 & @Mantasy: jemand von Euch dabei? Falls ja, Zeitwünsche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (11. April 2015)

Komme zu Dir oder zur KH, ja nach Wetter und Uhrzeit.


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2015)

Wenn niemand sonst mitkommt, können wir auch von hier zum Karlstein fahren oder 'ne Runde mit dem Renner.


----------



## cYpH3r_2oo3 (11. April 2015)

Leider ist mein Träger noch immer nicht gekommen :/ Und das mit der Bahn ist zwar generell eine Option aber da bin ich letztes Jahr das erste und letzte mal mit Bike rein. Das will ich mir nicht nochmal antun.
Ich bin dann das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall mit dabei!
Wünsche dem Rest aber viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Zelle (11. April 2015)

Dann lieber mit dem MTB zum Karlstein und eine abgespeckte Runde durch die HaBe ... Mal sehen ob sich noch jemand meldet. Was mit Malte, Philip?


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2015)

Siehe etwas weiter oben 

Dann sei einfach irgendwann nach 11 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## Zelle (12. April 2015)

OK, bin dann ca. 11:30 Uhr da, +/- 15 min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (12. April 2015)

Moin wäre dabei, für mich ist KH optimal kann aber auch woanders starten.


----------



## Zelle (12. April 2015)

Mal gucken was Steffen nach dem Ausschlafen sagt, einen passenden Treffpunkt für alle kriegen wir auf jeden Fall hin.


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2015)

Bin schon lange auf. Da wir von hier aus radeln, Treffpunkt Karlstein.

Wenn wir pünktlich 11:30 hier loskommen, sollten wir so 12:15 dort sein.


----------



## Mantasy (12. April 2015)

wo ist denn der Karlstein?


----------



## Zelle (12. April 2015)

In der Rosegartenstraße ist schräg gegenüber der Karlsteinschänke ein Wandererparkplatz, dort wäre der Treffpunkt.


----------



## Mantasy (12. April 2015)

gelöscht


----------



## Mantasy (12. April 2015)

hier war keiner bin jetzt los


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. April 2015)

Fährt morgen irgendwer irgendwo?
Ich würde gerne vormittags/mittags eine Runde drehen.


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2015)

Um die Zeit wird es bei mir nichts. Höchstens nachmittags eine Runde hier.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. April 2015)

Nachmittags kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (18. April 2015)

Bei mir wird es dieses Wochenende wohl auch nur irgendwann kurz und zwischendurch was werden - volles Programm.


----------



## Mantasy (19. April 2015)

10:30 ca. 1,5-2Std. abfahrtsort Nähe Tierpark


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. April 2015)

Nachmittag eventuell.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2015)

Ist irgendjemand morgen Nachmittag (ab circa 16Uhr) für ne Runde zu haben?


----------



## hasardeur (24. April 2015)

Was geht am Wochenende? Sontag HaBe?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2015)

Eventuell. Samstag Arbeiten.

Enduro sieht übrigens echt schlecht aus die Saison. Der Suki muss fertig werden und Zeit und Geld werden knapp.


----------



## Zelle (24. April 2015)

Ich kann am Wochenende nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (24. April 2015)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Enduro sieht übrigens echt schlecht aus die Saison.



Was meinst Du damit? Rennen oder Touren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2015)

Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (24. April 2015)

Wie jetzt? Dat gefällt mir nicht


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2015)

Ihr könnt Euch auf einer tour streiten. Also wann und wo jetzt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. April 2015)

Muss Protokoll schreiben, ich komme heute/morgen also maximal kurzfristig raus aufs Rad.


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2015)

Soll morgen auch genauso tolles Wetter werden, wie heute . Ich werde dann höchsten spontan eine Runde hier drehen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. April 2015)

Der berühmt berüchtigte 1. Mai steht vor der Tür.
Gehen wir Krawall machen oder drehen wir lieber eine schöne Runde auf unseren Drahteseln? (z.B. durch die Harburger Berge)

EDIT: @hasardeur @Zelle @Mantasy oder noch jemand anders vielleicht Lust? Ansonsten gehe ich dem Lebersport nach


----------



## 2Pat (30. April 2015)

Moin, Harburger Berge wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (30. April 2015)

Wetter soll prima werden. Ich wäre also auch davbei. Die von meiner Holden diktierte Arbeit am Haus mache ich dann wohl am Samstag


----------



## Zelle (30. April 2015)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich auf Abwegen, melde mich aber nochmal, wenn's doch klappt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2015)

Yeyyy!
Wann wollen wir fahren, Mittag/Nachmittag?


----------



## hasardeur (30. April 2015)

12/13Uhr Start


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2015)

Fährst du oder soll ich?
Und mir würde so 12:30 hier weg ganz gut passen. Dann kann ich vorher noch zum Mittag essen mit meinen Eltern.


----------



## hasardeur (30. April 2015)

Ich kann fahren.


----------



## 2Pat (30. April 2015)

wo startet ihr?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2015)

okay, dann stehe ich 12:30 parat vor meiner haustür. ab kärtner hütte, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (1. Mai 2015)

@2Pat: wo kommst Du her? Ist Kärntner Hütte oder Karlstein für Dich einfacher?


----------



## Mantasy (1. Mai 2015)

Wenn jemand früher los will ich starte 10:30 beim Tierpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Mai 2015)

Können wir evtl. 15min später los?


----------



## 2Pat (2. Mai 2015)

*hasardeur*: komme aus Kaltenkirchen, das nächste mal wäre Kärntner Hütte am einfachsten


----------



## hasardeur (4. Mai 2015)

Am Wochenende muss ich in den Pott, etwas abholen. Will jemand mit und das Ganze entweder mit einer Tour durch den Teutoburger Wald oder einen Ausflug nach Willingen, Winterberg oder in den neuen Trailpark Brilon verbinden?


----------



## Zelle (4. Mai 2015)

Wie hast Du das denn Zeitlich geplant? Für Sonntag habe ich schon was auf dem Zettel.


----------



## hasardeur (4. Mai 2015)

Wäre am Sonntag gewesen, hat sich aber eventuell auch erledigt. Mal sehen.


----------



## Zelle (4. Mai 2015)

Ah OK


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand Lust am Freitag ab Mittag ne Runde zu radeln? Ich wäre für HaBe's/Fischbeker Heide, Volkspark oder N-Trails zu haben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2015)

Hier! Ich! Und Nicolo vielleicht auch. HaBe Richtung Paule und Rosengarten?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre bei einer endurorunde Richtung paule und rosengarten sehr gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2015)

Dann mal Butter bei die Fische: 14 Uhr?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2015)

Es ist von Sonntag die Rede, korrekt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2015)

Nein, Freitag 
Meinetwegen auch 13Uhr, habe bis 12:15 Uni und würde dann nur noch kurz was essen.

Tante Edit stimmt auch der Zielrichtung zu.


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2015)

Okay, das schaffe ich definitiv nicht. Ich habe bis 16:30 Vorlesung und dann noch zwei Stunden Heimweg.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Mai 2015)

Sonntag hätte ich aber Lust. Wer noch?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2015)

Sonntag hätte ich auch Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2015)

Ach Vorlesungen, die können auch mal ausfallen... 
@Lord Shadow : Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen? Gegen 13Uhr an der S-Bahn Heimfeld und dann von da aus über Kuhtrift/Jahnhöhe in die HaBe's?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2015)

Blümli: Passt.

Sonntag muss ich nochmal schauen.


----------



## Zelle (6. Mai 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sonntag hätte ich aber Lust. Wer noch?



Da sitze ich wahrscheinlich den halben Tag auf dem Renner rum. Samstag geht


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2015)

Samstag oder Sonntag.  Einen der beiden Tage kann ich mir frei nehmen Und würde gerne an einer endurorunde in den habes / Heide und auch sehr gerne Richtung rosengarten teilnehme,  wenn jemand (der die Wege kennt) Lust und Zeit hat.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Mai 2015)

Lasst uns das mal vom Wetter abhängig machen. Samstag und Sonntag sehen aktuell beide noch sehr durchwachsen aus. Freitag wird die Vorhersage sicher verlässlicher.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2015)

@Bloemfontein : Rechne mal lieber 14:00. Ich muss vormittags zum Doc.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Mai 2015)

Schreib mir bitte bis etwa 12:30 wann du S-Heimfeld oder Kuhtrift/Jahnhöhe sein kannst.
Evtl. fahre ich dann schonmal ne Runde einen Trail oderso.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2015)

Sonntag soll es trocken bleiben. Wer kommt also mit in die HaBe?


----------



## Zelle (13. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es denn mit den kommenden Tagen aus? Wer fährt wann und wo?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre am Sonntag im Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Mai 2015)

Und ich in der Oberpfalz. Falls jemand nach Bmais kommt auch gerne da.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2015)




----------



## Zelle (13. Mai 2015)

Bmais ist mir zu weit, da bin ich ja schon müde wenn hingeradelt bin. Harz wäre dann schon eher möglich.


----------



## Stolem (19. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin,

ich plane am Wochenende in Richtung Bikepark Braunlage und Winterberg zu fahren. Das Ganze von Hamburg aus.
Habe 2 Plätze in meinem VW Bus und würde diese für eine faire Spritpauschale (dritteln oder halbieren) anbieten.

Grob geplant ist am Sonnabend morgen los zu fahren, in Kassel zu nächtigen, Sonntag dann den 2. Bikepark und am Abend zurück nach HH.
Platz für bis zu 8 Bikes im Auto ist vorhanden.

Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## hasardeur (19. Mai 2015)

Und ich werde am Sonntag um die Mittagsstunde von der Kärntner Hütte aus eine gemütliche Tour starten.
@Lord Shadow @Bloemfontein @Zelle : Euch Halunken könnte ich mitnehmen.


----------



## Zelle (19. Mai 2015)

Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht. Samstag und Montag werde ich aber unterwegs sein.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Mai 2015)

Also bei mit ist Sonntag definitiv gesetzt, da bereits ein Kollege mitkommt und Dominik aus Österreich auch wieder zu Besuch ist. Einige von Euch kennen ihn vielleicht noch (Liteville 901, war mal mit in Andreasberg).


----------



## Zelle (19. Mai 2015)

Jo, ist noch bekannt. Denn grüß mal


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Mai 2015)

Weiß noch nicht ob ich des packe, Samstag steht realtiv spät am Tage eine Konfirmation an und abends feiert n Kumpel noch Geburtstag.
Melde mich denke ich kurzfristig Samstagabend irgendwann ob ich es schaffen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (19. Mai 2015)

Ich will am WE auch in den Bikepark! Braunlage oder ähnliches


----------



## Stolem (21. Mai 2015)

Siehe oben.

Bei mir wird's wohl Braunlage und willingen


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2015)

Falls sich jemand anschließen will: Ich drehe morgen um 12:30 ab Heimfeld ne Runde durch die HaBe's bis zur Fischbeker Heide.


----------



## Zelle (21. Mai 2015)

Ich so ab 16 Uhr: Kärtner Hütte, Sennenhütte, PR-Stein und beim Karlstein wieder raus ... falls Du länger unterwegs bist oder sonstwer fährt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2015)

Ne das ist etwas zu spät, da wollte ich wieder irgendwie aufm Rückweg Richtung Bahnhof Harburg sein. Es ginge also maximal das Stück KH hoch zur Jahnhöhe zusammen.


----------



## Mantasy (23. Mai 2015)

am 24.03. bin ich in Braunlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2015)

Ich bin morgen ab 12:30 an der KH. Los geht es so 13:00


----------



## hasardeur (30. Mai 2015)

Habt Ihr alle Eure Bikes an den Nagel gehangen? Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall eine Runde fahren. Wann und wo ist noch nicht klar. Mitfahrer sind willkommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Mai 2015)

Ich schlafe morgen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Mai 2015)

Yeah, ich habe auch Lust. Aber erst nachmittags bitte


----------



## Zelle (31. Mai 2015)

Ich habe zwar viel auf dem Zettel, aber vielleicht klappt es bei mir auch. Haltet mich mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## hasardeur (31. Mai 2015)

Also ich werde hier mit Theo so gegen 13:30 Uhr starten. HoSe-Summits mit Spassorientierung steht an. Wer Kilometer fressen will, darf das auf der An- und Abreise zu uns machen.


----------



## Zelle (31. Mai 2015)

In Anbetracht meiner klappen Zeit mache ich heute solo und schnell. Wit sollten demnächst das Thema Harz angehen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Mai 2015)

Bei mir wird es später werden.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Mai 2015)

Nächste Woche Sonntag jemand Lust auf HaBe's, VoPa oder N-Trails?


----------



## lukidtm (31. Mai 2015)

Ntrailz immer noch hier ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atypus (31. Mai 2015)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Sonntag jemand Lust auf HaBe's, VoPa oder N-Trails?


willste nicht mit zur DM nach Altenau? Wir sind aus LG mit 5 Leuten bei den Hobbies dabei. Und Zelle will ja auch mal wieder in den Harz ;-) Neulich gabs noch Startplätze.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte ja mal Bock auf richtig Bikeparkballern


----------



## Bergbube (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal gerne wissen ob es im Norden von Hamburg schöne Gegenden für eine MTB Tour gibt? Bisher fahr ich immer in die HaBe aber das ist nervig da erst mit der Bahn runter zu gurken.

Und noch was, ich bekomme in 2 Wochen für 3 Wochen das Auto meiner Eltern und bin daher recht mobil  wo würdet ihr hin fahren um ein schönes Bike Wochenende zu verbringen? Würde am liebsten Zelten. 
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2015)

DIE MTB-Ecke in HH kennst Du mit den HaBe bereits. Wenn Du weiter weg willst, kommt es ganz darauf an, wie weit Du fahren willst und worauf Du stehst. Im Harz gibt es mind. 5 Bikeparks und jede Menge Trails, also für jede Passion etwas.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2015)

Ich kann leider nur Sonntag, helfe Samstags bei nem Umzug. DM fällt damit also raus :/
Für Bikepark wäre ich aber auch mal wieder zu haben.

@lukidtm Super! Ansonsten auch Lust auf Bikepark? Vllt. kriegen wir ja kurzfristig genügend Leute zusammen für Sonntag


----------



## Bergbube (1. Juni 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> DIE MTB-Ecke in HH kennst Du mit den HaBe bereits. Wenn Du weiter weg willst, kommt es ganz darauf an, wie weit Du fahren willst und worauf Du stehst. Im Harz gibt es mind. 5 Bikeparks und jede Menge Trails, also für jede Passion etwas.



Harz hab ich auch überlegt, ich glaube ich schau mir da mal ein paar Parks an


----------



## lukidtm (1. Juni 2015)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nur Sonntag, helfe Samstags bei nem Umzug. DM fällt damit also raus :/
> Für Bikepark wäre ich aber auch mal wieder zu haben.
> 
> @lukidtm Super! Ansonsten auch Lust auf Bikepark? Vllt. kriegen wir ja kurzfristig genügend Leute zusammen für Sonntag


hmm Lust aufjedenfall. Geld technisch siehts aber böse aus :/


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2015)

So wies ausschaut sind also nur ich und @lukidtm an den N-trails anzutreffen? Will niemand anderes mit?


----------



## Zelle (6. Juni 2015)

Fährt jemand morgen Nachmittag südlich der Elbe? @hasardeur, @Bloemfontein  oder @Lord Shadow z. B.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2015)

Der Lord muss arbeiten


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte Lust. Klingel doch mal durch. Evtl. RR?


----------



## Zelle (7. Juni 2015)

Ich melde mich gegen 12 / 13


----------



## P.Dahl (9. Juni 2015)

Huhu, bin auch wieder da. Bike umgebaut und so... Kondition nimmt n Zug später ist aber auch schon unterwegs  Mal gucken was hier noch passiert. Fahre jetzt meistens am Wochenende sehr sehr früh oder Nachmittags ne Runde mit mögl. vielen Sprüngen und Abfahrten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2015)

Jemand Lust auf zügige/schnelle 1,5-2h?


----------



## Zelle (13. Juni 2015)

Morgen wieder, heute brauchen die Beine eine Pause. Wie sieht es da aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juni 2015)

Lust ja aber habe mir gestern Abend leider ziemlich meinen Fuß umgeknickt. Das Gelände lasse ich damit dieses Wochenende lieber mal aus


----------



## P.Dahl (13. Juni 2015)

Morgen Nachmittag lang und relaxt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2015)

Morgen sowieso.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2015)

bin morgen dabei. 13:00 KH oder KS?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2015)

Jau. Bin aber für Karlstein.


----------



## Mantasy (13. Juni 2015)

Heute ne Feierabend runde? 19:00 KH?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2015)

Und die Zeit? Wer kommt alles mit? Wer fährt? (Ich könnte)


----------



## Zelle (13. Juni 2015)

Karlstein? Na dann ja wohl ohne Auto!  Radel sonst aber auch alleine hin, können uns dann dort treffen.

Edith sagt: @Bloemfontein: Gute Besserung.


----------



## P.Dahl (13. Juni 2015)

Hmm, wollte so zwei uhr... Wo fahrt ihr denn so? Ks wahr ich schon, fand da aber nix spannendes. Ich wollte ein paar Runden kuhtrifft,  paul roth, hasselbrack und so. Grübel...


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2015)

KS ist nur unser Start. Wir fahren sicher auch die üblichen Strecken. Vielleicht können wir uns ja irgendwo treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre auch hin, meine Form ist aber nicht so berauschend im Augenblick. Kann also sein, dass ich kollabiere 
Um 18:30 muss ich spätestens zurück sein.
@Zelle: Wie würdest du fahren?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2015)

Ich nehme Theo mit. So schnell können wir dann eh nicht fahren und auf dem Rückweg könnte ich das Shuttle machen, wenn irgendwer von Euch aufgibt


----------



## LTD27 (13. Juni 2015)

Guten Abend in die Runde 

Ich heiße Jan und komme aus der nähe von Lübeck. Ich habe hier gelesen ihr fahrt morgen ne Tour? Wo fahrt ihr denn genau?
Könnte ich mich euch vielleicht anschließen? Wenn ihr damit kein Problem habt das ich noch keinen Helm habe 

wollte mir schon längst mal einen kaufen. Bin noch nicht zu gekommen 

Gruß Jan


----------



## P.Dahl (14. Juni 2015)

Ja, lasst evtl. treffen.


----------



## P.Dahl (14. Juni 2015)

Hey Jan, kauf dir n Helm. Ich bin hier mit Leuten das erste mal "richtig" gefahren und mich hat es bei einer total harmlosen Stelle so geschmissen das mein Helm zerschellte. Besser als die Birne. Von mir aus also nö ohne Helm.


----------



## LTD27 (14. Juni 2015)

naja wenn man Moderat fährt sollte es gehen oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juni 2015)

Oder auch nicht. Ohnne Helm ist doof. Es passiert immer, wenn man nicht damit rechnet
Mir übrigens auch: Komme grad aus der Notaufnahme=>Daumen für`s Erste im Eimer. Bin raus für morgen.


----------



## Zelle (14. Juni 2015)

OK, dann 13 oder 14 Uhr am Karlstein?

@Lord Shadow: In nein! Hat Dein Auto Dich gebissen? Auf jeden Fall dann auch Die gute Besserung. (So viele Invaliden hier )

@LTD27: Herzlich Willkommen. Ist zwar auf der einen Seite Deine Sache ob mit oder ohne Helm, auf der anderen Seite haben wir im Fall der Fälle alle den Salat. Ich finde es besser, wenn Du Dir erstmal einen Helm Holst.


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juni 2015)

@LTD27 "Wer Hirn hat, schützt es"
 Du magst jetzt denken, dass hier alle Spießer sind, aber wir fahren nicht nur am Deich längs, und selbst da trage ich einen Helm.

@Zelle wann bist Du am KS?

@P.Dahl wo sollen wir Dich wann aufpicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (14. Juni 2015)

P.Dahl wollte um 14 Uhr, also lass uns doch um 14 Uhr am KS treffen.


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juni 2015)

Er wollte ja nicht zum KS. Also 13:30 Uhr dort und 14:00 an einem Treffpunkt, den P.Dahl uns noch nennt?


----------



## Mantasy (14. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mantasy (14. Juni 2015)

Kann auch zum Parkplatz KS kommen, diesmal den richtigen. Helm kann ich einen M mitbringen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## P.Dahl (14. Juni 2015)

Hey, ich fahre 15 Uhr ab KH. Möchte noch mit der Family essen... 15:30 Kuhtrifft? Sonst macht einfach und wir fahren nächstes Mal zusammen.

Vg
Ralph


----------



## mhyn75 (14. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen!
Darf ich mich bei euch heute einklinken?
Ich fahre sonst meistens (familienbedingt) alleine und meistens an den blankeneser Elbhängen. Aber das Alleinfahren ist aber auf Dauer öde.
Moderates Tempo  - das klingt nach einem heftigen Sturz auf den Allerwertesten gestern sehr einladend. Fahre allerdings ein Trailbike und kein Enduro. Kann ich damit mithalten oder nervt es euch unten warten zu müssen?

Ach so - wann und wo wäre
 mir relativ schnuppe - gerne früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (14. Juni 2015)

OK, 13:30 am Karlstein. 15:30 Kuhtrifft muss Steffen was zu sagen, weiß nicht sodass ist und wie lange er will. @mhyn75, komm einfach dazu, so lang sind die Abfahrten ja nicht und ich bin auch mit dem Hardrail unterwegs.


----------



## mhyn75 (14. Juni 2015)

ja super  - am karlstein - meinst du damit den Parkplatz bei der Karlsteinschänke?
oder direkt den Stein selbst? Kenne mich da nicht so aus...


----------



## Zelle (14. Juni 2015)

Treffpunkt ist der Wanderparkplatz ein Stück schräg gegenüber vor / hinter (je nachdem von wo man kommt) der Karlsteinschänke.


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juni 2015)

Und ich kann noch einen Helm für Wasserköpfe mitbringen. Also 13:30 KS.


----------



## mhyn75 (14. Juni 2015)

vielen Dank! bis später


----------



## Mantasy (14. Juni 2015)

ok 13:30 ich bin dabei, 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juni 2015)

@Zelle Danke!  Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei ne Runde zu fahren.

@Lord Shadow Was haste angestellt?


----------



## P.Dahl (14. Juni 2015)

Ich muss es auch mal schaffen mit euch. Wird sonst langweilig immer die gleichen Trails.

Kann auch sein dass ich euch gesehen habe. Bin der mit dem schwarzen fully mit orangenem Lenker.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2015)

So: Abgesehen von Matsch und Platzwunde habe ich einen Haarriss im ersten Glied des rechten Daumen. Unter 2 Wochen Schiene komme ich da nicht weg.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2015)

Doof...beim linken Daumen hättest Du ja wenigstens auf 1x10'umbauen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (21. Juni 2015)

Wann denn heute? gerne früher weil das Wetter besser ist. 10:00 KH mittlere Runde

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mantasy (21. Juni 2015)

Hab mir vor der Tour noch gedacht, eigentlich müsste ich nen Klappspaten mitnehmen und vor dem einen Matschloch noch nen Sprung bauen. Hatte aber nicht genug Zeit. Komm an die Stelle und zack hatte da jemand die selbe Idee


----------



## juju752 (21. Juni 2015)

Wer das wohl war...


----------



## Mantasy (21. Juni 2015)

ja in dem Fall hab ich wirklich keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall ist das mal ne schöne Freeride abfahrt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## juju752 (21. Juni 2015)




----------



## P.Dahl (21. Juni 2015)

Wo, Matschloch? M-Weg?


----------



## juju752 (21. Juni 2015)




----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2015)

Für Deisterverhältnisse und Stress mit Besitzern, Behörden und anderen Nutzergruppen? Super Idee!


----------



## Mantasy (21. Juni 2015)

@gnss einen Tot muss man immer sterben. Ist aber alles sehr moderat und an die Streckenverhältnisse angepasst. Gaps und Holzkonztruktionen will ich ja auch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Juni 2015)

Wer fährt diesen Samstag irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann eine Runde?


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2015)

Eine Runde um den Block?


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Juni 2015)

Wäre mir vollkommen ausreichend und genehm


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juni 2015)

Dann Samstag Nachmittag. Ich muss spätestens 16:30 wieder zurück sein, besser 16:00.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Juni 2015)

Alles klar, wollen wir dann so 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Büsenbachtal starten?
Herr @Zelle und / oder Herr @Lord Shadow : Möchte einer von euch evetuell auch mitkommen?


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre am Wochenende wieder in den Taunus und Pfälzerwald. Das Wochenende drauf bin ich auch noch dort. Danach geht es dann hier weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte meinen gebrochenen Daumen schonen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Juni 2015)

Dir dann viel spaß Zelle 
Wie lange braucht er denn noch so zum Heilen? Wir sind ja schon wieder eine ganze Weile nicht gemeinsam fahren gewesen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Juni 2015)

Mindestens 10 Tage bis zum Beginn der "Reha".


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juni 2015)

Wie sieht die Reha aus? Popeln oder Däumchendrehen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juni 2015)

FLEXEN und HÄMMERN


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juni 2015)

Also wenn das geht, dann kannste auch nen Schalthebel betätigen


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Juni 2015)

Ne, das wird die Reha, wenn die Schiene runter und der Daumen abgeschwollen ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Juni 2015)

Das war doch 'n Scherz Mensch  Lass deinen Daumen brav heilen.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Juni 2015)

Wollen wir nicht lieber morgen eine Runde um den Block drehen? Eher am Nachmittag, da ich heute noch feiern gehe.


----------



## derboern (27. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,
Würd mich auch gern mal wieder einklinken. Fahre eigendlich immer alleine. Bin am Estewanderweg und im Bötersheimer Wald zuhause (hometrail). HaBe´s, Haake, Fischbecker Heide, Heidschnuckenweg, Brunsberg, Büsenbachtal, Pferdekopf, Flidderberg bin ich auch öfters. bin letztes Jahr auch mal mit Juju und Phil unterwegs gewesen, kenne also die strecken. Nur das ständige alleine fahren is mit der Zeit sehr langweilig geworden.

hätte morgen zeit und lust ne runde zu drehen um sich mal kennen zu lernen. am liebsten würd ich mal die brunsberg/höllenschlucht/büsenbachtal ecke näher kennenlernen. da fahr ich eigendlich immer nur waldautobahn bis flidderberg und dann hoinkenborstler mühlenweg zurück über neddernhof nach hause, oder heidschnuckenweg durch buchholz in richtung karlstein und zurück. das sind so die 2 strecken die ich da in der gegend kenne. Habe auch kein auto und werde dann immer mit bike kommen, habe dann schon 10-20km drauf wenn wir uns treffen (wohne in Hollenstedt). aber das is nicht so schlimm, bin die strecken ja gewohnt. nur mit der zeit muss ich mal gucken wie fit ich im moment bin und es schaffe pünktlich am treffpunkt zu sein.

Hätte dann auch mal ne frage an die versierten Schrauber, ob man nebenbei mal rumschrauben kann, oder mir man nach ner tour kurz erklärt wie ich da am besten vorgehe. hab im moment ein problem mit dem hinterrad und ich habe keine ahnung davon. beim Kasette wechseln is mir letztens aufgefallen das der freilauf eiert. ne neue achse hab ich schon da, nur keine ahnung wie man die einbaut  habs heute mal versucht aber dann doch gelassen bevor noch mehr kaputt geht. Werkzeug könnte ich dann auch alles mitbringen was nötig ist. solange ich es habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.Dahl (28. Juni 2015)

Morgen Vormittag ne Runde? Ab KH, Richtung Kuhtrifft usw ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2015)

derboern: Zum Schrauben kannste vorbeikommen (Jesteburg), für`s Fahren musst du dich grade an andere Wenden.


----------



## derboern (28. Juni 2015)

moin
erstmal gute besserung @Lord Shadow , Jesteburg hört sich gut an. Denn kann ich mal den Klecker Wald erkunden. Bin da sonst immer nur am Hünenbett gewesen und dann über die K54 zurück, oder nach Bendestorf zum alten nicht mehr vorhandenen Wehr die Seeve entlang nach Horst. Soll ich Werkzeug mitbringen? Fahre nähmlich immer meine berühmten Abkürzungen (6km umweg durch den Wald, hauptsache man fährt 500m weniger auf Asphalt  ). Wäre aber kein problem, is ja nicht viel was ich habe. Kasettenabzieher, Ratsche, Kettenpeitsche.

@P.Dahl meinst du Heute? oder Montag mit Morgen Vormittag? würde mir beides passen. Fahre dann am KS in den Wald den M1 entlang über Wildpark Schwarze Berge, Ehestorf, Harburger Stadtscheide am Kaiserstuhl vorbei richtung KH. Falls du aus dieser Richtung kommst kann man auch woanders Starten. Mir egal.

Edit: hier nochmal die Route vom M1 falls der unbekannt sein sollte
http://www.regionalpark-rosengarten...tainbiking/mountainbike-tour-rosengarten.html

Edit2: ok dann wohl eher morgen  bräuchte auch so um die 90min. zur KH.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Juni 2015)

@hasardeur Wird bei mir nix heute, muss noch zu viel schaffen.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2015)

Passt mir auch ganz gut, war ziemlich lang gestern  

@derboern : Ich wohne so ziemlich genau mitten Pferderkopf und Brunsberg. Wenn Du also mal eine schnelle Runde fahren willst, melde Dich einfach.
Nächste Woche sollte wieder HaBe auf dem Programm sehen.

@all: das Wochenende 18./19. Juli werde ich wieder im Harz sein. Noch ist nicht 100% klar, welchen Tag ich dann fahren werde und ob es Trails oder St. Andreasberg wird. Wer Lust hat, die Nachbarn von meinen Eltern vermieten auch Ferienwohnungen (40 bzw. 45€ pro Nacht). So spart man sich das frühe Aufstehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2015)

@derboern: Brauchst nix mitbringen. Schreib mir mal ne PN wegen Zeit und so, dann bleibt hier Platz.

@hasardeur: Da bin ich aus Irland wieder da und möglicherweise auch wieder fit. Eventuell auch Bikepark? Also richtig Bikepark?


----------



## derboern (28. Juni 2015)

Bin heute mal in der Höllenschlucht gewesen. Sonst bin ich immer dem Heidschnuckenweg gefolgt, der ja schon recht früh links hoch geht. Auch ne nette ecke zum Springen üben. und viele kleine Trails die ich noch ausspionieren muss  Morgen aber erstmal wieder HaBe´s.

@hasardeur Werd dann mal bescheid sagen wenn ich wieder in der ecke bin. Is ja immer besser mit jemandem zu fahren der sich da gut auskennt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Juni 2015)

@derboern Mir darfst du auch Bescheid geben, ich wohne auch sehr Nahe am Büsenbachtal und bin da regelmäßig unterwegs.

Bei mir steht am Donenrstag eventuell harburger Berge an falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2015)

Vor meinem großen Urlaub werde ich mich mit Risiko etwas zurück nehmen. Außerdem kommen evtl. Kollegen mit, die noch in gar keinem Park waren. Da ist Andreasberg schon ein großer Schritt. Meine Home Trails im Harz sind allerdings auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Dagegen kann so manche Strecke im Park einpacken. Nach meinem Urlaub dann aber gern. Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr auch noch an den Geißkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Geißkopf kömma dann ja im Oktober machen


----------



## derboern (28. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch nich so der Risiko fahrer. Meine Stürze seitdem ich fahre (sind jetzt ca. 3 Jahre) kann ich noch an einer Hand abzählen. 2 davon waren sehr heftig. Den einen in Winterberg hatte ich Glück das ich ne stunde vorher nen Fullface gekauft hatte. und in den HaBe´s hab ich bei fullspeed den Pedalkontakt verloren bei nem kleinen Doppelsprung und dann wurds Grün (rasen geküsst). Seitdem fahre ich gefühlt Bergauf schneller als runter  und einfach irgendwo runter Springen wo ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher bin das ich das schaffe, probier ich gar nicht erst. Grad weil ich immer alleine fahre. Wenn jemand die Strecke kennt und vorfährt is das eigendlich kein problem solange der nicht zu hoch ist. Ich fahre auch lieber in einer natürlichen Umgebung als in nem Park wo alles modelliert ist. Strassen meide ich genauso wo es nur geht. Alles künstliche Strecken für Asthmatiker  Hätte ich auf meinem Hometrail paar Sprünge wo man regelmässig bisschen üben kann, wäre ich mit der Situation vertraut und könnte das besser abschätzen und würd bestimmt auch anders drüber denken. Deswegen hab ich mich heute gefreut in der Höllenschlucht mal was gefunden zu haben wo es kleinere und größere Sprünge gibt. Wo man sich mal langsam ohne Risiko rantasten kann.

Edit: Axo und den Sturz kurz nachdem ich mein Hardtail neu hatte 3 Tage vor meinen B-Day wo ich mit ner leeren Trinkflasche an die Vorderbremse gekommen bin und 20m übern Asphalt geschlittert bin und mir dabei das Handgelenk gebrochen hab, erwähne ich lieber nicht. das wäre zu peinlich


----------



## lukidtm (29. Juni 2015)

Ein Bild aus der Region hat es mal wieder in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages geschafft 

Wenn es auch gefällt, klickt doch mal auf den Stern oben rechts 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1856541?in=potdPool

Schönen Start in die Woche sonst


----------



## derboern (29. Juni 2015)

Das Foto Links von deinem find ich schöner. hab aber die Region unterstützt. 

@P.Dahl  wann wolltest du denn heute Starten? muss gleich mal meine sachen packen und brauch dann locker 90min. bei dem wetter. wird eher so Mittagszeit.

Edit: hm, könnte jetzt losradeln. hab aber kein internet unterwegs oderso. und auf gut glück wollt ich da jetzt nicht hinfahren. wenn ich am start ankomme hab ich dann schon 20-30km aufm tacho.


----------



## derboern (29. Juni 2015)

Hab hier auch mal nen Foto des Tages 
Ist mir grad aufgefallen beim Schaltzughüllen erneuern.







Die Kette hatte ich vor 2 oder 3 Tagen gelängt. Und den Antrieb letzten Monat komplett erneuert. Nun weiss ich nicht genau wielange ich damit schon rumgefahren bin  aber das teil wo die kette dran kam is schon ziemlich abgeschliffen.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juni 2015)

Anfängerfehler....ist mir auch schon passiert, nur habe ich es schneller bemerkt. Im schlimmsten Fall ist ein neues Schaltwerk fällig. Die kosten aber zum Glück kein Vermögen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derboern (30. Juni 2015)

Ja war das erstemal das is das gemacht hab. Schaltung sieht aber noch ok aus, aus Laien sicht  Wo du grad das Thema ansprichst. Ich hab Shimano drin und hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass für "Offroad" eigendlich Sram besser sein soll. oder ist das egal? macht das erst ab FR/DH sinn? So Bergig is das hier ja auch nicht und da ich nur AM fahre macht das dann auch keinen Sinn oder? Finde die Schaltung ganz geil wo man den Hebel gedrückt lassen kann und er Schaltet ganz durch. Könnte dann beim nächsten Antrieb wechsel gleich auf Sram umsteigen.


----------



## frfreshman (30. Juni 2015)

Reine Geschmackssache.
Weiter machen.
Mehr fahrn!


----------



## derboern (30. Juni 2015)

wäre Donnerstag auch wieder dabei @Bloemfontein und @hasardeur , wo is mir egal. Brunsberg oder HaBe´s. is beides gleich weit weg von mir  wenn HaBe´s wäre ich für Start am KS. komme immer mit Bike daher müsste ich dann schonmal ne runde bis KH drehen wenn wir dort starten sollten.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre erst am Wochenende wieder, dann auch gerne HaBe. In der Woche muss ich die Ausbildung derjenigen erwirtschaften, die nachmittags frei haben


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juli 2015)

Fein *tätschel*


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Juli 2015)

Sorry @derboern habe hier iwie nicht mehr reingesehen seit Dienstag 18/19 Uhr 
Und war eh nicht lange unterwegs, es ist ja minimal warm heute


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2015)

Apropos warm...das soll ja noch schlimmer werden. Hat trotzdem jemand Lust auf eine Runde am WE? Vielleicht im Bereich Buchholz, mit Abschluss an der Eisdiele?

Dann noch zum 18. oder 19.Juli: Hat von Euch jemand Lust auf echte Berge (Harz) mit Abfahrten, länger als 2 Minuten? Zur Wahl steht eine schöne Trail-Runde mit technischem Anspruch (S2-Level) und 1200-1500 Hm oder alternativ MSB-X-Trails in Andreasberg. Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gibt es beim Nachbarn meiner Mutter (2 FeWo für 40/45€ pro Nacht, 2-3 Personen pro FeWo). Frühstück gäbe es bei meiner Mutter.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Juli 2015)

Nein Danke, mir hat heute bei der Hitze schon gereicht... 
Harz klingt gut, leider habe ich da schon was vor und danach mal gucken. Am zweiten Augustwochenende hätte ich aber z.B. Zeit.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2015)

August bin ich im Urlaub. Das wird das letzte Wochenende im Harz vor September sein.


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2015)

Wer fährt morgen wann, wo und warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juli 2015)

Eventuell heute Abend (20Uhr) ne Runde über Pferdekopf, Höllenschlucht und Brunsberg.
Und warum? Weil ich es kann!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juli 2015)

Bin ab Montag vermutlich wieder vorsichtig im Dienst


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juli 2015)

Wenn es nicht regnet können wir gerne morgen Abend eine kleine Runde um den Pferdekopf drehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juli 2015)

Mist Zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juli 2015)

Es hat doch eh gepisst 
Am Wochenende schaffen wir es aber eine Runde zu drehen, oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juli 2015)

Kai hat wg. Harz angeklopft.


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juli 2015)

Philipp "darf" natürlich auch mit, sofern Ihr noch Platz im Auto habt und Ihr es schafft, spätestens 9:30 Uhr in Wernigerode zu sein (2,5h Fahrt aus unserer Ecke).
Da wir mit meinen Bike-Freunden aus der alten Heimat fahren werden, wird pünktlich gestartet.


----------



## Zelle (14. Juli 2015)

Ich kriege drei Leute und drei Bikes mit ... @Bloemfontein, schlafen kannste dann ja danach


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juli 2015)

Muss arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Juli 2015)

Also Harz wird bei mir auch eher nix, bin Sa Abend auf einem Geburtstag und muss auch ein wenig lernen am WE.
Wäre aber für eine Runde hier zu haben.


----------



## Zelle (15. Juli 2015)

Na gut.

@hasardeur, wenn Dein Angebot steht mich mit zurück zu nehmen, dann komme ich gern drauf zurück.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juli 2015)

Ehrensache 

Seht zu, dass Ihr dann pünktlich dort seid


----------



## Zelle (16. Juli 2015)

Ich werde @Minion und @Dave-o rechtzeitig und gewaltsam aus dem Schlaf reißen - wir werden pünktlich sein!


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juli 2015)

Mi welchem Rad kommst Du eigentlich? Mein Dachträger kann 20x110 Achsen und Schnellspanner aufnehmen, keine 15x100


----------



## Zelle (16. Juli 2015)

Mit dem LAST ... also 20x110


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (16. Juli 2015)

Moinsen  Bin Bremer und suche Anschluss für geile Touren/Enduro, gerne auch ambitionierter...ab dem 26.07. kann ich wieder auf Achse gehen ! Wenn da was geht z. B. Treffpunkt Kärtnerhütte würde ich mir gerne dazu gesellen^^ Falls jemand aus dem Bremerraum kommt, könnte man ja zusammen fahren...Grüße Peter


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juli 2015)

Fahre heute von Heimfeld nach Buchholz zurück. Gegen 18:00 denke ich. Bei Interesse => Handy. Eventuell schaue ich auch nochmal rein. Nix erwarten, bin fast 8 Wochen nicht gefahren.


----------



## Zelle (20. Juli 2015)

@pete87, guck einfach regelmäßig hier rein und schließ Dich dann an.

*Fährt am Wochenende jemand nach St. Andreasberg? Oder will jemand mitfahren?
*
@Lord Shadow: Wie lief es? Hand wieder fit?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juli 2015)

Hand 
Beine  Insgesamt 50km, davon knapp 20 mit einer schnellen Truppe sind nach fast 8 Wochen ohne nix gut.


----------



## pete87 (21. Juli 2015)

@Zelle an welchem Tag willst du nach St. Andreasberg und wann ungefähr los^^ Wäre eigentlich dabei, wenn du einen Platz in der Karre hast


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juli 2015)

Jemand spontan Lust auf ne kleine Runde? => Handy!


----------



## Zelle (23. Juli 2015)

@pete87, wenn dann am Samstag. Früh hin (halb 8 / 8 los). Da sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat sollte es mit dem Mitnehmen auch klappen. Zwei Leute und zwei Bikes passt immer 

Ich melde mich morgen nochmal.


----------



## pete87 (23. Juli 2015)

@Zelle Samstag ist für mich leider Scheiße, hab da jetzt schon was mit der Fam geplant...Sorry, dann muss man das ein andermal machen  bzw. Ich kläre das nochmal ab...vieleicht geht da ja noch was


----------



## Zelle (23. Juli 2015)

@pete87, mach Dir keinen Stress. Wird ja noch weitere Gelegenheiten geben. Ich weiß ja auch noch nicht sicher ob es bei mir klappt.


----------



## smlyyy (24. Juli 2015)

Moinsen! 

Seitdem ich letztes Jahr die Bikeparks für mich entdeckt habe, würde ich mich ganz gern dem Thema "Springen" widmen.  
Problem: Angst. Bis dato bin ich in Winterberg mehr über die Tables gefahren als gesprungen, einfach aus der Angst heraus, vorne über zu fliegen.

Nun die Frage; Wäre es möglich, sich bei euch mal anzuhängen & gezielt das Springen zu üben? 
Kenne nur die HaBes, den Volkspark-Spot (darf man das hier offen sagen?) & die Müllberge. 
Den Volkspark-Spot mag ich nicht ganz so gern - schauen hin und wieder mal Leute zu > mehr Druck > mehr Angst. 

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was.
So far.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (24. Juli 2015)

meine Harburg Standard Runde ist recht Sprunglastig, da kannst du dich am Sonntag gerne anhängen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## smlyyy (24. Juli 2015)

Mantasy schrieb:


> meine Harburg Standard Runde ist recht Sprunglastig, da kannst du dich am Sonntag gerne anhängen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Klingt gut! Wie weit wolltest denn fahren? (Bin jetzt kein Konditionswunder & will Dich auch nicht bremsen / aufhalten.)


----------



## Mantasy (24. Juli 2015)

wir starten i.d.r. um 10:00 oder 10:30

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## smlyyy (24. Juli 2015)

Mantasy schrieb:


> wir starten i.d.r. um 10:00 oder 10:30
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Von mir aus können wir auch um 8 Uhr starten.  Interessanter wäre eben nur die ungefähre Streckenlänge. Wenn Du aber nicht zwingend für ein Rennen trainierst, sollte es passen.


----------



## Mantasy (24. Juli 2015)

durchschnittlich unter 10 durch pausen, also alles entspannt. zeit ca 1,5-2Std.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## smlyyy (24. Juli 2015)

Mantasy schrieb:


> durchschnittlich unter 10 durch pausen, also alles entspannt. zeit ca 1,5-2Std.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Top, wäre dabei.


----------



## LincolnHawk (3. August 2015)

Hallo würde gerne Dienstag den 11.08 mal wieder ab KH  fahren wer wäre dabei dachte so gegen 18- 19Uhr. MfG


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. August 2015)

Fahre heute gegen 15:30 ab Harburg über Heimfeld, Jahnhöhe nach Süden. Jemand mit?=> Handy.

Edit: Mein Handy macht einen Ausflug mit unserem Auto (ohne mich), weshalb ich nicht zu erreichen bin.


----------



## Zelle (5. August 2015)

Ist auch zu früh, aber vielleicht treffen wir uns ja noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (8. August 2015)

Wann und wo wird morgen gefahren?


----------



## P.Dahl (14. August 2015)

Huhu, ich will noch mal ein Wochenende nach St Andreasberg oder Braunlage in den Bikepark. Plant ihr noch was?

Ansonsten würde ich mich der Springlerngruppe anschließen


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2015)

Springlerngruppe?

Philipp und ich planen, uns am Sonntag um 11:30 in Undeloh zu treffen (alternativ 11:00 Drumbergen).


----------



## P.Dahl (15. August 2015)

Springlerngruppe bezog sich auf die Verabredung weiter oben (@Mantasy)


----------



## Mantasy (15. August 2015)

Hier sind doch nur Springler - ich starte morgen je nach Wetter schon um 9:30 an der KH

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## P.Dahl (15. August 2015)

9:30 KH klingt gut. Ich würde mich gerne mal ranhängen und Trails tauschen. Bin der Typ mit dem mattschwarzen Leon und Radon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (15. August 2015)

T5 YT Wicked

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## P.Dahl (20. August 2015)

Sonntag vormittag ne relaxte lange Runde?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2015)

Bock ja, ob Zeit vorhanden ist, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Mantasy (21. August 2015)

Ich bin wohl am Start

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mantasy (22. August 2015)

Morgen? 11:00 Oder 10:00 KH?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## P.Dahl (22. August 2015)

10 Uhr?


----------



## Mantasy (22. August 2015)

ich schreib dich morgen früh mal an, bin auf nem Geburtstag. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2015)

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett, also nein.


----------



## Mantasy (23. August 2015)

KH zufahrt soll wegen cyclassics gesperrt sein?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2015)

Ich werde am 5.9. sehr wahescheinlich in St. Andreasberg sein. Will noch jemand hinkommen? Ich kann diesmal leider niemanden mitnehmen.

Viel Grüße vom Pazifik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (26. August 2015)

Uffpasse : In der Haake wird der Förster so langsam auf uns (MTBer) aufmerksam.

Vorletzten Sonntag hatte er uns ( einer Gruppe von 8 Bikern ) am Ende eines relativ neuen Trails in der Haake "abgefangen".
Nachdem er erst einmal seinen Unmut geäußert hatte,hatten wir eine sehr angeregte und engagierte Diskussion, aber voller
Respekt für die Meinung der jeweils anderen Seite. Der Förster ist zwar ein wenig genervt über die Biker, aber zeigte auch
Verständnis für uns und hält nichts davon, jetzt überall Verbotsschilder hinzuhängen.
Ich muss auch ehrlicherweise eingestehen, dass er sein Geld mit dem Revier verdient. Wir fahren sozusagen, mitten durch
seine tägliche Arbeit. Außerdem ist in der Nähe des besagten Trails zudem noch die Kinderstube von ein paar Ricken.

Unsere Idee, an einem Sonntag vormittag vor dem Biken sich mal eine Stunde auszutauschen, z.B. in der Kärntner Hütte,
fand er sehr gut. Ich würde dann diesen Termin hier posten und allen gängigen Threads, u.a. auch bei der Facebook-Gruppe
der Harburger-Berge-Biker.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dem Förster, genauso wie uns, daran gelegen ist , das derzeit entspannte Miteinander aller
Erholungssuchenden, Sportler, Spaziergänger, Forstarbeiter, Biker, Reiter, ... zu erhalten.
M.E. haben wir durch ein solches Treffen eine gute Möglichkeit uns nicht als schwarze Schafe darzustellen.

P.S. : Der Trail zur Wiese bei der AS Heimfeld ist jetzt mit einem Zaun versehen worden. Die Zufahrt dazu ist zudem
zugeschüttet worden und mit losen Gestrüpp dichtgemacht. Vielleicht lässt sich das dann auch ausdiskutieren ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. August 2015)

Sehr gute Sache! Danke für euer Engagement Ich würde, wenn es passt gerne dazu kommen.


----------



## Mantasy (27. August 2015)

ich wäre auch dabei

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feluxe (27. August 2015)

Wäre Ich auch dabei!


----------



## P.Dahl (28. August 2015)

Ja, bitte Bescheid sagen wann.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. August 2015)

Jemand Lust morgen ein bisschen in der City rumzugondeln? Treppen, Stufen, Bänke, (Dirts)?
Wäre so ab Mittag bereit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2015)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jemand Lust morgen ein bisschen in der City rumzugondeln? Treppen, Stufen, Bänke, (Dirts)?
> Wäre so ab Mittag bereit.



Und morgen?


----------



## hasardeur (31. August 2015)

Morgen?

Nochmal zum Wochenende. Wenn Euch Aandreasberg zu langweilig ist, können wir auch nac Schulenberg.


----------



## P.Dahl (31. August 2015)

Ich kann leider nicht. Muss viel arbeiten :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. September 2015)

Ich zieh um und so.


----------



## Spezies8472 (1. September 2015)

Jetzt ist es amtlich :
Mit dem Förster habe ich heute einen Termin vereinbart. Es ist Mittwoch, der 09.09.2015 um 15.00 Uhr
in der Kärntner Hütte. Auch wenn es nicht gerade eine Uhrzeit ist, die arbeitnehmerdreundlich ist, so hoffe
ich doch, den ein oder anderen Biker dort zu treffen.
Parallel habe ich zum DAV Kontakt aufgenommen. Hendrik von Epic Cycles wird auch kommen, denn als
Anlaufstelle für viele Biker aus Hamburg ist das nicht verkehrt, sozusagen als Meinungsverstärker 
Die Radsportabteilungen aus den umliegenden Gemeinden  werde ich jetzt antickern, damit wir auch
die Verbände und Vereine hinter uns haben. Denn das Problem ist bei uns MTBern die fehlende Lobby.
Die muss ich zwar auch nicht immer haben, aber für derartige Problemstellungen kann das nicht
verkehrt sein.
Ich hätte auch gerne etwas mehr Vorlauf gehabt für diesen Termin. Aber am 10.09. tagt der Vorstand
des Regionalparks Rosengarten. So kann der Förster dort unmittelbar seine Eindrücke widergeben.

Wer es zeitlich trotzdem einrichten kann, ist natürlich herzlich gern eingeladen, logo.
Ich habe mit dem Förster die Idee gehabt, dass wir nach dem Gespräch, ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden, gemeinsam
1 oder 2 Trails abfahren / abgehen, damit jeder den Wald aus der Sicht des anderen sehen kann.

Wie das Ganze weitergehen wird, kann ich nicht sagen. aber ich finde es gut, dass so ein Gespräch stattfindet.
Denn der Förster hätte ja auch abwinken können und die Eskalation innerhalb des Regionalparks Rosengarten
"weiterlaufen" lassen können. Er nimmt uns MTBer ernst und sucht den Dialog.
Auch wenn er Verbotsschilder als allerletzte Möglichkeit sieht, so wird der Trail zur Autobahn eingezäunt bleiben.
Denn dies ist eine Biotopschutzfläche, die durch Erosion in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Dort steht auch
ein entsprechendes Schild.

Wenn Ihr also dabei seid, postet das bitte hier oder per PN.
Alternativ immer her mit Euren Argumenten


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. September 2015)

Supi
Ich versuche es einzurichten und stelle auch gerne ein Bike für den Förster (so er keine 1,90 groß ist).


----------



## feluxe (2. September 2015)

Ist für mich leider nicht möglich auf nem Wochentag um 15 Uhr im Wald zu sein.


----------



## Spezies8472 (2. September 2015)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Supi
> Ich versuche es einzurichten und stelle auch gerne ein Bike für den Förster (so er keine 1,90 groß ist).


 
Danke für das Angebot. Aber der Förster wird mit seinem Rad da sein.


----------



## frfreshman (9. September 2015)

Hat das Treffen stattgefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feluxe (9. September 2015)

In 5 Stunden.


----------



## frfreshman (9. September 2015)

hehe, war schon bei Donnerstag heute...


----------



## Spezies8472 (9. September 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Hat das Treffen stattgefunden?


Das Treffen hat heute stattgefunden, war ein voller Erfolg
Einzelheiten morgen


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2015)

Sauber

Sorry, mir steht grad alles bis Oberkante Unterlippe. Ich komm zu nix außerhalb des Plans.


----------



## P.Dahl (12. September 2015)

Voller Erfolg? Bauten sind tabu, Trailampel usw. Bin gespannt was passieren wird. Aber Dialog ist gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. September 2015)

Bauten-Tabu ist im öffentlichen Wald doch ok.


----------



## lukidtm (12. September 2015)

trailampel?


----------



## Spezies8472 (12. September 2015)

lukidtm schrieb:


> trailampel?


Morgen werde ich hier den Inhalt des Gesprächs und der anschließenden
Trailbesichtigung mitteilen. Die Trailampel bedeutet :
grün : erlaubt und jederzeit befahrbar
gelb : fahrbar, aber kritisch wegen Erosion oder Wild, muss regelmäßig geprüft werden
rot : absolut tabu, wegen Naturschutz, Erosion, Wild oder Gefahr für Leib und Leben
Am kommenden Dienstag werde ich mit dem Förster einen Plan erarbeiten, mit Einzeichnung
von Trails in der Haake nach den o.g. Kriterien. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass nicht jeder
inoffzielle Trail auch dichtgemacht wird, sondern nur die wirklich "schlimmen" aus Sicht
des Försters. Morgen dazu mehr.


----------



## jester81 (12. September 2015)

ja.... jetzt ist die Frage was als Bauten angesehen wird. Ein Sprung über einen umgekippten Baum? ein kleiner Anlieger in einer Kurve? ich sag mal für den klassischen tourenfahrer bzw. Cross Country Piloten alles akzeptabel... aber sonst...


----------



## tequesta (12. September 2015)

Ui, Ampel, spannend. btw:Fährt der Förster in der Haake den Harvester eigentlich selbst oder hat er angestellte Panzerführer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. September 2015)

Hmm, was bedeutet die Sperrung in letzter Konsequenz? Sperrung für alle Nutzer (Biker, Wanderer, Reiter) oder nur Biker? Wenn es nicht für alle gilt, ist es eine Zweiklassengesellschaft. Dass Biker die Bodenerosion stärker fördern ist auch sehr umstritten. Dazu kommt, wenn es kein Privatbesitz oder Naturschutzgebiet ist, würde ich gern die rechtliche Grundlage für solche Sperrungen erfahren. In Deutschland gibt es ein Waldbetretungsrecht für alle.

Leider sehe ich den Ausgang nicht als Erfolg, sondern eher als Niederlage, wenn willkürlich Wege gesperrt werden dürfen, ohne den Nachweis anzutreten, dass Biken hier tatsächlich die Natur beträchtlich schädigt. Die gröbsten Erosionen erfolgen noch immer durch Regenwasser. Davon kann jeder Biker ein Lied singen. Von den Schädigungen durch Harvester will ich gar nicht erst beginnen.

Ich bin gespannt, wie die Entwicklung weiter geht.


----------



## P.Dahl (13. September 2015)

Da hast Recht. Allerdings finde ich es klasse miteinander zu reden. Das andere ist auch nicht entscheidend. Wer zb. fährt denn nach Stvo?!


----------



## hasardeur (13. September 2015)

Ja, das miteinander geredet wird, ist gut. Wir haben da in meiner alten Heimat (Harz) viel schwierigere Bedingungen. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass nicht zu viele Zugeständnisse gemacht werden, sonst fahren wir irgendwann nur noch auf den breiten Schotterpisten. Vielen Bikern genügt das sogar und wir müssen uns dann sagen lassen: "war doch alles so mit Euch besprochen".
Ich werde mich auch nicht aus dem Wald aussperren lassen, doch sehe ich nicht ein, dass ich zur Ausübung meines Hobbies und meines grundsätzlichen Rechts gezwungen bin, Regeln zu brechen. Dazu noch, wenn es Regeln sind, die aus Willkür ohne ausreichende Grundlage entstanden sind.
Außer der Unterbindung von wilden Bauten sehe ich überhaupt keinen Regelungsbedarf in den Harburger Bergen oder gab es dort in den letzten Jahren irgendwelche von Bikern verursachte  Vorfälle mit Schädigung Dritter oder der Natur? Falls ja, auf den Tisch damit, Ursachen anaylsieren und über geeignete Maßnahemen reden. Meist ist Aufklärung nachhaltiger und zielführender, als Verbote. Vorbilder und Beispiele dazu gibt es zuhauf.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. September 2015)

1. Der Förster scheint kein Depp zu sein, sonst würde er nicht mit uns reden.
2. Könnte er auch machen was er will.
3. Werden trotzdem noch genug Leute geben, die alles fahren.
4. Biker sind zumindest störender für das Wild.
5. Sehr viele Biker (sog. Deppen, sowie Anfänger) erodieren heftig.


----------



## hasardeur (13. September 2015)

Zu 1.) habe ich nicht behauptet
Zu 2.) kann er eben nicht
Zu 3.) stimmt, tut aber nichts zur Sache
Zu 4.) gibt genug seriöse Studien, die das widerlegen.
Zu 5.) ich weiß, was Du meinst, sollte man aber dennoch im Verhältnis sehen. Außerdem schadet diese Erosion einfach nicht überall.

Ich will hier nicht klugschnacken, doch kenne ich diese Argumente alle schon. Im Harz kämpfen wir seit 3 Jahren gegen die Vertreibung der Biker aus dem Natinalpark, nur weil die NP-Verwaltung sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, aus einer Jahrhunderte alten Kulturlandschaft einen Urwald zu machen. Im Übrigen entgegen ihrem rechtlich verankerten Auftrag, den Tourismus zu unterstützen. Das geht natürlich nur ohne Biker, Wanderer ...

Aber nochmal, ich finde es gut, dass miteinander gesprochen wird. Nur sollten wir uns nicht zu devot aufstellen, sondern klar auf unsere Rechte bestehen, und die sind nicht gering. Also warten wir mal ab, was geschieht. Wird es zu heftig, müssen wir unsere Hausaufgaben machen, damit wir auf Augenhöhe "verhandeln" können. Ich bin dann gern dabei.


----------



## Spezies8472 (13. September 2015)

Die Diskussionen sind ja schon im Gange, das ist gut so! Ich sehe das aber nicht so, dass wir uns hier zu devot
verhalten haben. Der Förster hat mehrfach betont, dass der Wald allen gehört und alle Interessen abzuwägen sind.
Er möchte lediglich die Trails sperren, die wirklich kritisch sind und bereits stark erodiert sind oder aufgrund des
Wildbestands tabu sind. Dazu jedoch mehr im folgenden Text.
Ich sehe hier keine nennenswerten, dauerhaften Einschränkungen des „Trailnetzes“ auf uns zukommen.
Ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit dem Wald durch alle Nutzer ( Wanderer, Reiter, Biker, Spaziergänger, ... ) und
die Anwendung des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes ist das Anliegen des Försters.

Nun aber zur Veranstaltung, diese war in 2 Teile aufgeteilt :
*1.  Vorführung, Gespräch und Diskussion in der Kärntner Hütte*
Teilgenommen haben insgesamt ca. 12 – 15 Personen, u.a. :
Gido Hollmichel, Revierförster in der Haake und Hausbruch und z.T. Fischbeker Heide
1 Vertreter der Forstbehörde ( Zentraler Forstdienst ) der Stadt Hamburg
1 Vertreter des Naturschutzes der Stadt Hamburg
Martin Kowalewski, Gruppenleiter MTB beim DAV Hamburg und Niederelbe
sowie diverse interessierte BikerInnen und natürlich meine Wenigkeit, Martin Franze

Gestartet haben wir mit einer sehr interessanten und informativen Präsentation des Försters,Gido Hollmichel.
Diese enthielt die gesetzlichen Grundlagen für den Wald und dessen Nutzung.
Desweiteren den Verweis auf die 3 offiziellen MTB-Strecken des Regionalparks Rosengarten, sowie den inoffiziellen
Trails und den Problemen, die sich daraus ergeben. Auch die Belange der Forstwirtschaft, sowie zum Wild und der
Jägerei wurden dargestellt.
Zu den gesetzlichen Grundlagen :
Bundeswaldgesetz (BWaldG), insbesondere § 1  http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bwaldg/
Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatG) § 30 "Geschützte Biotope"  http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bnatschg_2009/
Landeswaldgesetz (LWaldG) § 9 "Betreten des Waldes"  http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...howdoccase=1&doc.id=jlr-WaldGHArahmen&st=null
LWaldG § 11 "Verhaltensregeln"
Bundes-Bodenschutzgesetz  http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bbodschg/
NSG-VO Fischbeker Heide  http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...st=lr&doc.id=jlr-FischHeideNatSchGebVHArahmen
Aus diesen Gesetzen und Verordnungen leitet sich viel Grundsätzliches für alle Nutzer des Waldes ab.
Die sich daraus ergebenden Verhaltensregeln decken sich mit dem Postionspapier des DAV zum Mountainbiken,
sowie dem DIMB-Trailknigge. Die wichtigsten Infos sind :
-  3 Waldfunktionen : allgemeiner Nutzen des Waldes, Schutz, Erholung
-  es gibt 3 MTB-Kurse im Regionalpark, für die auch die Verkehrssicherungspflicht übernommen wird
  (wer haftet bei "Ergänzungen" durch Sprünge und anderen unerlaubt gebauten Elementen ? )
-  Beachtung der Nachtruhe ( möglichst kein Biken in der Dämmerung und nachts, denn das Wild braucht auch seine Ruhe ),
   hierdurch gibt es eine Verbissproblematik, denn das Wildbret hat in	den letzten Jahren spürbar an Gewicht verloren
   durch Flucht, die Folge sind Verbiss an Neupflanzungen und Schösslingen
-  beim Passieren von anderen Waldnutzern sind gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und angespasste Geschwindigkeit gefordert
-  Sperrungen von Trails sind zu unbedingt respektieren ( Schilder, Stämme, Wälle, ... )
-  die Absperrungen bei Waldarbeiten sind unbedingt zu beachten, so gibt es durch Windbruch und Windwurf
   ein erhebliches Gefährdungspotenzial
-  die Ortungsfunktion des Handys sollte für Notfälle aktiviert sein
-  Jagd ist ganzjährig erlaubt, insbesondere in der Dämmerung!
-  das Bauen und Schaffen von Trails ist nicht erlaubt
-  Rückzugsgebiete des Wildes sind Tabuzonen ( Unterholz und Dickungen )

Bei der anschließenden Diskussion haben wir sehr offen und konstruktiv diskutiert. Es wurden u.a. ein paar Regeln festgelegt
und das weitere Vorgehen besprochen. Die wichtigsten Punkte :
*a.  Trails*
In den ausgewiesenen Trails des Regionalparks Rosengarten ( roter Pfeil ) ist das MTB-Fahren ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Das Erweitern dieser ist illegal, auch das Trailbauen im Allgemeinen. U.a. stellt sich hier auch die Haftungsfrage
( Verkehrsicherungspflicht ).
Als Maßnahme hieraus werden Herr Hollmichel und ich uns in den nächsten 2 Wochen verabreden und eine
Trailampel erarbeiten. D.h. wir werden alle Trails erfassen und katalogisieren,
grün : erlaubt und jederzeit befahrbar
gelb : fahrbar, aber kritisch wegen Erosion oder Wild, muss regelmäßig geprüft werden
rot : absolut tabu, wegen Naturschutz, Erosion, Wild oder Gefahr für Leib und Leben.
Daraus ergibt sich eine Karte, die entsprechend publiziert wird. Ein geeignetes Mittel zur Sperrung von Trails muss noch
festgelegt werden, denn ein Schilderwald soll nicht das Ziel sein. Ein Holzstamm, vor allem wenn er nicht einfach mit der
Hand entfernt werden kann, ist immer eine Sperrung des Försters und nicht von Wanderen, Reitern, ...
*b. Ansprechpartner*
Was derzeit das größte Problem darstellt, ist der "anonymen Masse" der MTBer ein Gesicht zu geben.
Die Forstbehörden brauchen Ansprechpartner auf der anderen Seite. Ob ein Verein gegründet wird,
eine Interessengemeinschaft, Vereinigung, Gruppe, ... konnte nicht abschließend geklärt werden.
M.E. ist dies die Kernfrage, die aber nicht so schnell beantwortet werden kann.
*c. Verhalten im Trail*
Vollbremsungen sind möglichst zu vermeiden, da die Erosion gefördert wird. Es gibt bereits sehr stark in Mitleidenschaft
gezogene Trails, die z.T. wieder aufwändig hergerichtet werden müssen. Verbotsschilder sind natürlich zu beachten.
*d.  Weiteres Vorgehen*
Die offiziellen Stellen (Förster, Forstbehörde, Naturschutzbehörde, Umweltamt, Regionalpark Rosengarten, ... )
sind noch nicht endgültig informiert. Herr Hollmichel sucht den partnerschaftlichen Weg mit uns, für seine Kollegen
von den anderen Revieren kann er aber nicht sprechen. Das muss auch noch alles innerhalb der Behörden abgestimmt werden.
Zeitlich haben wir uns nicht festgelegt.  Grobgeschätzt denke ich, dass wir uns wieder in ca. 8 Wochen treffen werden.
Dabei werden auch die Erfahrungen der Trailampel ein Thema sein.

*2. Trailbesichtigung*
Herr Hollmichel hat mit uns, einer Gruppe von ca. 8 - 10 Bikern, diverse Trails abgefahren.
Für alle war es sehr interessant, denn der Blickwinkel des Försters war bisher für alle neu.
Nicht alle inoffiziellen Trails sind für ihn problematisch und können auch weiterhin geduldet werden.
Die Trailampel wird es zeigen!!
Ein großes Problem stellen die Trails dar, in denen irgendjemand gebaut hatte. Das führte zu Schäden. So traut sich nicht
jeder einen Sprung zu und macht entweder eine Vollbremsung ( führt früher oder später zu Erosion ) oder es werden
Umwege durchs Unterholz gesucht.
Bei der Erosion ist nicht nur der Abtrag des Bodens problematisch, sondern auch das Freilegen der Wurzeln und die
daraus resultierenden Schäden. Pilzbefall im Wurzelbereich ist nicht selten die Folge!!
Die Erosion ist beim Trail an der AS Heimfeld das Problem. Das Biotop, eine Trockengrasfläche ist bereits sehr stark erodiert
und in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Daher als "Notbremse" der Zaun und das Verbotsschild.

*3.  Zusammenfassung*
Insgesamt gesehen war die Veranstaltung für alle Beteiligten, so glaube ich, ein voller Erfolg.Ich habe den Eindruck gewonnen,
dass Herr Hollmichel und auch die Forstbehörde, die MTBer nichtausperren will. Es wird bewusst der Dialog gesucht.
Herr Hollmichel macht aber deutlich, dass sich an manchen Dingen etwas ändern muss. Aber dabei will er uns einbinden,
aber auch in gewisser Weise verpflichten.
Daher ist m.E. die größte Herausforderung die Bildung oder Benennung einer Vereinigung, die dann für die Mountainbiker
und deren Interessen steht. Denn die offziellen Stellen und Forstbehörden brauchen Verantwortliche und Ansprechpartner
auf Seiten der MTBer.

Am kommenden Dienstag werde ich mit dem Förster einen Plan erarbeiten, mit Einzeichnung von Trails in der Haake nach
den o.g. Kriterien. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass nicht jeder inoffzielle Trail auch dichtgemacht wird, sondern nur die wirklich
"schlimmen" aus Sicht des Försters.

Weitere Informationen, wie z.B. die Präsentation des Försters, oder das Positionspapier des DAV, kann ich gerne
zur Verfügung stellen. Ihr könnt mir dann per PN Eure Emailadressen senden.

Alle weiteren Neuigkeiten werde ich hier kommunizieren, insbesondere wann das nächste Treffen stattfindet.


Ride on
Martin Franze


----------



## jester81 (13. September 2015)

welche Trails wurden denn besichtigt und als ok bzw. als schlimm angesehen?


----------



## Spezies8472 (13. September 2015)

Gut, dass Du fragst. Denn an konkreten Beispielen kriegt man vielleicht ein besseres Gefühl dafür.

Wir haben von der Kärntner Hütte beginnend die gängisten Trails besichtigt. Der Trail der ca. 300 m oberhalb
der Kärnter Hütte auf der Stadtscheide endet, ist kritisch. Nicht die offzielle Route, sondern der "Abzweig kurz vor
dem Ende links rein, sieht schlimm aus. D.h. er ist stark erodiert, einige Wurzeln sind auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Den würde der Förster mit gelb, wenn nicht sogar rot, bewerten.
Wobei gelb bedeutet nicht automatisch Sperrung! D.h. lediglich dass diese in gewissen Abständen beobachtet und
ggf. mit Sand oder anderem geeigneten Material aufgefüllt werden müssen.

Wir sind dann links in den Reiherbergsweg und Pionierweg und haben den Weg eingeschlagen Richtung
Wiese an der AS Heimfeld, und alles was an Trails noch auf dem Weg lag. Das sind alles inoffizielle Trails,
aber geduldet und bleiben somit erhalten, bewertet größtenteils mit grün und an 2 oder 3 Stellen gelb.

Aus dem Vortrag und eben dieser Besichtigung heraus sehe ich das recht gelassen. Ich habe bei der Sache ein
gutes Gefühl. Ich sehe die Trails jetzt auch ein bisschen anders und fahre an machen Stellen evtl. bewusster.


----------



## hasardeur (13. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für die detaillierte Schilderung. Ich habe nun auch ein gutes Gefühl. Man scheint hier im Norden viel besonnener mit dem Thema MTB umzugehen, als weiter südlich. Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (13. September 2015)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> ...
> Vorletzten Sonntag hatte er uns ( einer Gruppe von 8 Bikern ) am Ende eines relativ neuen Trails in der Haake "abgefangen".
> Nachdem er erst einmal seinen Unmut geäußert hatte,hatten wir eine sehr angeregte und engagierte Diskussion, aber voller
> Respekt für die Meinung der jeweils anderen Seite. Der Förster ist zwar ein wenig genervt über die Biker, aber zeigte auch
> ...



Diese Begegnung am 12.08.2015 war der Auslöser für die Veranstaltung am vergangenen Mittwoch.
Vielleicht noch kurz etwas zu meiner Person und Motivation :
Ich bin (leider) schon 50 Jahre  , lebe in Uhlenhorst fahre seit über 25 Jahren Mountainbike. Die Harburger Berge sind mein
geliebtes Heimrevier, in dem ich jährlich ca. 4.000 bis 4.500 km fahre. Daher setze ich mich für dieses Revier ein.
Zugegeben, ich habe kein offizielles Mandat von Euch hier oder eines Vereins. Aber in den letzten Wochen habe ich aber schon
einige "Offizielle" zusammengebracht, u.a. den DAV sensibilisiert, ich bin im Gespräch mit den umliegenden Vereinen.
Mein Verein, der MC Pirate, ist auch im Boot.
Ich sehe mich als engagierten und mündigen MTBer, denn m.E. sind wir hier nicht vernetzt und haben keine richtige Handhabe
für einen gemeinsamen Auftritt. Daher sehe ich mich ein bisschen als Euren verlängerten Arm, solange bis ich nicht mehr soll,
oder eine Verein, eine Interessengemeinschaft, ... an meine Stelle tritt.


----------



## P.Dahl (17. September 2015)

Hab morgen Geburtstag, feiere im Wald. Mal gucken, was noch steht


----------



## thor_snow (20. September 2015)

@ Der Trail der ca. 300 m oberhalb
der Kärnter Hütte auf der Stadtscheide endet, ist kritisch ..... leider aber erst seit diesem Jahr ( Frühjahr ) nach dem sie mit dem  Harvester komplett kaputt gemacht haben vorher war er tiptop bis auf des letzte Stück was dann auf dem Hauptweg endet.

Aber ansonsten ist das schon ne gute Sache mit der Ampel .


----------



## Spezies8472 (23. September 2015)

Hier ein kleines Update aufgrund der 2. Trailbesichtigung in der letzten Woche,
sowie die Ankündigung für eine Infoveranstaltung in der nächsten Woche. Im einzelnen :

*1.  Trailbesichtigungen und 2. Bestandsaufnahme am Donnerstag, den 17.09.2015*
Wir haben ALLE Trails in südlichen Teil der Haake und Emme, sowie im Meyers Park aufgenommen,
sowie im Bereich beim Sportplatz Jahnhöhe in Heimfeld. Aufgrund des Urlaubs des dort zuständigen
Revierförsters Herrn Schulze, hat Gido Hollmichel dies in Amtshilfe durchgeführt.
In dieser Fläche gibt es 3 Trails, die definitiv nicht mehr genutzt werden sollen. Das ist schon schade,
aber zum Schutz des Waldes nicht anders möglich. Dazu aber mehr bei der Infoveranstaltung.
Im Meyers Park, also im Bereich Heimfeld, ist aufgrund der Besitzverhältnisse die Absprache
sehr komplex. Zum einen gibt es dort einen kleinen Bereich, der in die Zuständigkeit von
Gido Hollmichel fällt. Zum anderen ist dort teilweise Bundes- / Staatsforst, aber auch ein
Stück Privatwald (Waldstück zwischen Kuhtrift und dem Weg Schießbahn ).
Den Kontakt zum Besitzer des Privatwaldes würde Gido Hollmichel herstellen.
Im Eissendorfer Forst gibt es keine problematischen Trails. Der Förster Herr Schulze, hat in der
Fläche keine Bedenken.
D.h. insgesamt haben wir somit die Waldfläche von der B73 im Süden, dem Ehestorfer Heuweg
im Westen, Meyers Park im Osten und den gesamten Eissendorfer Forst im Süden aufgenommen!!

*2.  Infoveranstaltung am Dienstag, den 29.09.2015*
In Absprache mit dem Förster, Gido Hollmichel, findet die nächste Infoveranstaltung statt
*am kommenden Dienstag, den 29.09.2015 um 18.00 Uhr in der Kärntner Hütte!*
Das ist recht kurzfristig, logo. Aber aufgrund terminlicher und anderer Zwänge wäre erst
gegen Ende Oktober die nächste Möglichkeit gegeben.
Normalerweise ist bei unserer Wirtin Elke am Dienstag auch Ruhetag. Aber für uns und
das wichtige Thema öffnet Sie an diesem Abend, als geschlossene Gesellschaft 
Ziel der Veranstaltung soll es sein, die bisherigen Erkenntnisse aus den Trailbesichtigungen
vorzustellen und zu besprechen. Ausserdem ist „hinter den Kulissen“ das Ein oder Andere
veranlasst worden. Auch einen Ausblick auf die nächsten Monate sollten wir erörtern.

Insgesamt gesehen, muss ich sagen, dass wir auf einem guten Weg sind. Die zahlreichen
Rückmeldungen und Gespräche mit dem Förster und seinem Forstmeister bei der Trailbesichtigung,
aber auch dem ein oder anderen Biker, Wanderer, Spaziergänger, ... haben mir das Gefühl
vermittelt, dass der eingeschlagene Weg richtig ist.
Wir alle haben hier die Chance, tatkräftig an einer Lösung zu arbeiten, die allen Waldnutzern
nachher zugute kommt und vielleicht zu einem (noch) besseren Miteinander führen kann.

Hoffentlich könnt Ihr das zeitlich einrichten und seid dabei. Ich freue mich auf einen
interessanten Abend und eine spannende Diskussion!

Ride on
Martin


----------



## Spezies8472 (23. September 2015)

thor_snow schrieb:


> @ Der Trail der ca. 300 m oberhalb
> der Kärnter Hütte auf der Stadtscheide endet, ist kritisch ..... leider aber erst seit diesem Jahr ( Frühjahr ) nach dem sie mit dem  Harvester komplett kaputt gemacht haben vorher war er tiptop bis auf des letzte Stück was dann auf dem Hauptweg endet.
> 
> Aber ansonsten ist das schon ne gute Sache mit der Ampel .



Diesen besagten Trail haben wir uns natürlich auch angesehen. Da dieser Bestandteil der offiziellen Routen des
Regionalpark ist, wird der in der nächsten Zeit beobachtet und z.T. instandgesetzt.
Die darin gebauten Kicker haben dem Förster nicht unbedingt gefallen (1. Verkehrssicherungspflicht, 2. Erosion durch
die Vollbremsung ungeübter Fahrer ). Momentan sind diese aber geduldet und bleiben.


----------



## juju752 (23. September 2015)

@Spezies8472  "In dieser Fläche gibt es 3 Trails, die definitiv nicht mehr genutzt werden sollen."

Welche 3 Trails denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (23. September 2015)

juju752 schrieb:


> @Spezies8472  "In dieser Fläche gibt es 3 Trails, die definitiv nicht mehr genutzt werden sollen."
> 
> Welche 3 Trails denn?


Antwort per PN, Du hast Post


----------



## Mantasy (27. September 2015)

Ich hab mich heute mal schön gemauelt, weil Jmd Äste hinter einer Kante in der Fischbeker deponiert hat.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2015)

Wollen wir hier mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren? @Spezies8472: Vielleicht machst Du einen neuen Thread auf, dann werden die Themen nicht unnötig vermischt. Wichtig sind beide.

Mit Touren ist es hier ja echt schwach geworden. Wie sieht es also nächsten Sonntag aus? Akzeptables Wetter vorausgesetzt.

Am 18. Oktober werde ich wahrscheinlich in Hahnenklee sein. Da ich schon 2 Tage vorher in den Harz fahre, kann ich allerdings nicht Shuttle spielen.


----------



## Mantasy (30. September 2015)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung am Dienstagabend übrigens sehr Informativ.


----------



## Mantasy (2. Oktober 2015)

Morgen?


----------



## P.Dahl (2. Oktober 2015)

Bin krank  vielleicht Sonntag.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Mantasy (3. Oktober 2015)

Also ich werde heute Vormittag los. Evtl. X-Trailer/Karlstein


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Oktober 2015)

Für die aktuelle Diskussion und Informationen zur Entwicklung mit den Forstbehörden
in den Harburger Bergen habe ich einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, kuckst Du
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-in-den-harburger-bergen.771463/
Denn es wurde doch hier ein wenig zuviel, da es hier ja vor allem um Touren geht.
Also ab und zu mal reinschauen im neuem Thema, ich danke vorab!

Grüße
Martin


----------



## hasardeur (7. Oktober 2015)

Nun ja, die letzte hier verabredete Tour liegt schon lange zurück. Hat denn niemand mehr Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich woltle mrogen eventuell in die HaBe's? 
Wie sind sehen jetzt eigentlich die Harz-Pläne eurerseits aus?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Oktober 2015)

Morgen ist Donnerstag. Da verdiene ich Steuergelder.

Hahnenklee steht aktuell für den 17.10.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Oktober 2015)

Danke, sehr nett von dir, dass du mein Leben durch Steuern mitfinanzierst. 

Könnte man sich eventuell auf den 18.10. einigen? Dann könnte ich auch mitkommen wenn noch Platz ist. (@Zelle ?)
Am 17.10. ist leider eine Familienfeierlichkeit.


----------



## Zelle (8. Oktober 2015)

Hm, bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit der Entscheidungsfindung. Will eigentlich ein ganzes Wochenende los, aber im Harz ist Trailpflege angesagt. Grundsätzlich natürlich eine gute Sache, aber Trails zu pflegen die man nie fährt macht mir nicht so viel Spaß. Und bin auch mehr für Tour als für Park ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Oktober 2015)

Eine Tour wäre mir auch recht, kann aber halt nur sonntags.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Oktober 2015)

Hahnenklee ist gesetzt, habe mich da schon verabredet. Falls ich mich da nicht zerlege, könnten wir Sonntag noch eine Tour fahren.


----------



## T_N_T (11. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Faden für den Austausch von Tour-Erfahrungen in den Ha-Be's?

Danke für die Information.

Happy trails 

TNT


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2015)

Das machen wir beim Biken


----------



## hasardeur (23. Oktober 2015)

Was geht am Sonntag? Es wäre mal wieder Zeit für eine Runde durch die HaBe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (23. Oktober 2015)

Recht hast. Haben aber (leider) Besuch.


----------



## hasardeur (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann gern vorbei kommen und das Problem lösen


----------



## belten (15. November 2015)

Hallo Freunde,
ich habe mich vor 6 Jahren mal mit dem Thema der Trails in den HaBe beschäftigt. Leider sind da nur die dusseligen rotbeschilderten Routen herausgekommen. Neuer Versuch jetzt, erstmal durch eine Erhebung im Zuge meiner Examensarbeit. Unter diesem Link:

https://de.surveymonkey.com/r/398Y9WW

kommt ihr zu einer kurzen Umfrage zu dem Thema. Es wäre gut, möglichst viele Facetten über die Nutzung unseres Reviers zu bekommen. Wenn ihr den Umfragelink noch Freunden oder Verwandten zukommen lasst, freue ich mich.

Danke


----------



## Mantasy (16. November 2015)

Es gibt ja Bemühungen mit den Förster zusammen zu arbeiten. Da wurden auch Trailkarten erstellt...


----------



## tequesta (20. November 2015)

Morgen Vormittag jemand in den HaBe unterwegs? Trocken, hell, kein Wind. Ideale Bedingungen!


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2016)

Was ist hier eigentlich los? Habt Ihr alle Eure Bikes verkauft? Lassen Euch Eure Frauen nicht mehr aus dem Haus? Oder warum scheint niemand mehr unterwegs zu sein?

Also rafft Euch mal auf und gebt ein Lebenszeichen, wenn noch irgendwie Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren besteht. Ansonsten können wir den Thread auch dicht machen. Ich kauf mir dann 'ne PS4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. Januar 2016)

Die Saison ist vorbei. Wir sehen uns im PlayStation Netzwerk


----------



## Mantasy (7. Januar 2016)

Hab auch ne PS4 und ne neue Tochter gab es auch zu Weihnachten


----------



## Zelle (8. Januar 2016)

Glückwunsch


----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2016)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Hab auch ne PS4 und ne neue Tochter gab es auch zu Weihnachten



Und da sage noch einer, die Männer kümmern sich erst Heiligabend um die Geschenke 

Glückwunsch auch von mir 

Aber was ich auch fragen muss: Wann darfst Du denn wieder raus?


----------



## Mantasy (8. Januar 2016)

Dann wenn ich keine Erkältung mit nach hause bringe


----------



## Stolem (11. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin liebe Hamburger & Harburger,

ich suche zur Zeit jemanden, der ein 650B Hinterrad (am besten Downhill-Komponenten & Decke) mit einer 135x12mm Nabe hat. Ich bin am hin und her messen, ob ein 650B Hinterrad in mein K9 passt. Ich habe bereits mit Luis (K9) gesprochen - leider konnte er mir dazu nichts sagen. Ich würde daher gerne ein entsprechendes Hinterrad kurz einbauen & die Reifenfreiheit begutachten. Kästchen Bier würd ich "springen" lassen und natürlich vorbei kommen mit Radl.

Grüße


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Januar 2016)

Glückwunsch @Mantasy !

Ich wollte dieses Wochenende auch mal wieder richtig fahren (habe es im Dezember etwas vernachlässigt) aber mir leider eien fette Erkältung eingefangen 
In 2 Wochen fangen zwar (schon wieder) Uni-Klausuren an, aber dann will ich auch wieder regelmäßiger im Sattel sitzen (Vorsätze undso).
Also wenn ihr Lust habt ( @Zelle @hasardeur ), letz fetz


----------



## hasardeur (18. Januar 2016)

Das ist das Problem, wenn man so jung ist. Dann denkt man, für gute Vorsätze ist noch ausreichend Zeit 

Sag einfach Bescheid, wenn Du wieder Bock hast. Mangels Kfz sind wir aktuell eh nur in der Heide unterwegs. Schöne Flachlandtouren als G1-Training (sofern man das hier sagen darf). Schade, dass mein Hardtail noch nicht da ist.


----------



## Zelle (18. Januar 2016)

Darf man nicht! 

S1-Training war es aber ... jedenfalls an den tiefen Matschpassagen


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2016)

Probleme mit den Abgaswerten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. Januar 2016)

Nö, zu viel Protzkram. Die Karre müssen sich jetzt ein paar Leute vom Werk anschauen. Die Abgaskur kommt irgendwann später.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2016)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber: HaHa


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Januar 2016)

Kennt hier jemand jemanden aus Hamburg & Umgebung mit Banshee Rune oder Spitfire? Oder hat vielleicht sogar einer von euch eines?
Besten Dank für Auskünfte im Voraus


----------



## Mantasy (7. Februar 2016)

Heute endlich mal wieder los gewesen. Hab mich nur mit der Konditionen noch schwer getan


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2016)

Es tröstet mich, dass es nicht nur uns gestern so ging (Zelle und ich). Es war Irgendwie als hätte ich Knete in den Reifen.

Wie sieht es nächste Woche aus? Ich könnte aber nur Samstag.


----------



## ripcord (7. Februar 2016)

Nach fast 1,5-jähriger berufsbedingter Abstinenz melde ich mich hier mal zurück. Da ich mich (wir uns) jetzt einer Immobilie in Holm-Seppensen bemächtigt habe, wäre ich auch für´ne gern Heidetour zu haben. 

Freu mich drauf.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2016)

Hey, cool. Dann herzlich willkommen in HoSe, Nachbar 

Schick mir mal 'ne PN mit Deiner Adresse. Ich habe hier noch einen Dämpfer von Dir.


----------



## Zelle (8. Februar 2016)

Willkommen zurück!


----------



## ripcord (8. Februar 2016)

@hasardeur ...

Stimmt, hatte ich schon verdrängt. Brauchste aber nicht schicken, übernehme ich dann mal im Rahmen ´ner gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Februar 2016)

Was heißt schicken, wir sind jetzt Nachbarn.


----------



## ripcord (8. Februar 2016)

Erinnere mich noch dunkel, dass wir uns mal bei Dir getroffen haben ... war aber nicht HoSe, oder???


----------



## hasardeur (8. Februar 2016)

Doch, war es.


----------



## ripcord (8. Februar 2016)

Na dann sind es ja in Zukunft kurze Wege ...


----------



## Zelle (8. Februar 2016)

Mal wieder was Off-Topic: Habe das Video vom Aosta-Urlaub fertig ... denke es vermittelt ganz gut wie es sich dort biken lässt. Wenn es gefällt klickt gerne auf den Stern


----------



## hasardeur (8. Februar 2016)

Was war denn das für Weichspül-Mucke? Ich hätte jetzt wenigstens was von den Kassierern erwartet.

Und ganz häßlich Gegend übrigens. Überall liegen Steine rum und die Wege sind so schmal, dass die armen Wanderer keinen Platz haben. Fürchterlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (8. Februar 2016)

Der Weg über den Kamm ist ja finster !


----------



## Zelle (8. Februar 2016)

Nicht einmal die Kassierer sind lizenzfrei und umsonst ... da muss man nehmen was man bekommt


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es tröstet mich, dass es nicht nur uns gestern so ging (Zelle und ich). Es war Irgendwie als hätte ich Knete in den Reifen.
> 
> Wie sieht es nächste Woche aus? Ich könnte aber nur Samstag.


Da kann ich auch, bin dabei!
(Vorrausgesetzt nicht zu schnell & hart, bin seit ich krank war noch nicht wieder auf dem Bock gewesen)


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Februar 2016)

7 Tage später, neuer Versuch: Samstag jemand Lust & Zeit zum radeln? Eventuell HaBe's aber auf jeden Fall hier eine Runde drehen! 

Oder hat man euch wegen missglückter Valentins-Geschenke IBC-/Bike-Verbot erteilt? @Zelle @hasardeur


----------



## hasardeur (17. Februar 2016)

Ich bin diese WE nicht im Lande. Die Woche drauf gern.


----------



## Zelle (17. Februar 2016)

Nach dem Valentinstag geht alles. Wir lagen gemeinsam im Schneematsch unterm Auto und haben das Getriebe wieder eingebaut. Sie ist für so einen langweiligen Standard-Kram wie Wellness-Wochenende einfach zu besonders ... so konnte ich es jedenfalls verkaufen 

Ich muss am Wochenende spontan gucken ... sollte aber klappen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2016)

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt, eine sehr elegante Lösung! 
Ich spreche am Freitagnachmittag nochmal mit einem Herren dessen Banshee ich gerne mal testfahren würde, dann können wir ja auch nochmal schreiben 

EDIT: Ich fahre wenn heute nach dem Mittag wenn es trocken sein sollte noch eine kleine Runde, aber aktuell ist es mir zu nass von oben, denn krank werden muss ich nicht gerade provozieren aktuell


----------



## ripcord (20. Februar 2016)

Falls jemand vorhat heute um HoSe zu fahren, dem kann ich nur davon abraten. War grad laufen und 80% der Wege bestehen nur aus Eis und darüber stehenden Pfützen ... totale Katastrophe!


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2016)

Das macht es doch oftmals erst lustig, oder nicht?


----------



## ripcord (23. März 2016)

Fährt Ostern einer in der Heide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (24. März 2016)

Ich nicht, bin im Taunus und der Pfalz. Steffen ist noch im Urlaub ...


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2016)

...und kann auch nicht, wenn er zurück ist. Tuberculum Majus Fractur heißt der Grund. Könnte daher demnächst Schrauberhilfe gebrauchen, wenn mein LAST Fastforward Rahmen kommt.


----------



## ripcord (25. März 2016)

Oberarmkopfbruch ... Aua! Aber beim neuen Radl kann ich gern helfen ... kürzer werden die Wege nicht.


----------



## Zelle (25. März 2016)

Lass uns mal eine Kiste Bier untern Arm klemmen, wir trinken, Steffen schraubt einarmig, wir geben Tipps ...


----------



## Mantasy (25. März 2016)

Morgen?


----------



## Zelle (25. März 2016)

Dieses Wochenende nicht. Ich bin Wetterflüchtling und halte mich im sonnigen Süd-Westen auf.


----------



## Mantasy (25. März 2016)

Morgen ist hier auch gut


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2016)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende nicht. Ich bin Wetterflüchtling und halte mich im sonnigen Süd-Westen auf.


Abstecher nach Osten. Zackig!


----------



## Mantasy (17. April 2016)

Moin, Heute früh Jmd. Ganz spontan dabei Harburg oder Fisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2016)

Ich brauch noch 3-4 Wochen, bis der Arm wieder funzt. Danach immer gern.


----------



## tibo13 (18. April 2016)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin vor 1,5 Jahren von NRW in den Norden gezogen und wohne nun in Nahe (zwischen Norderstedt und Bad Segeberg). Seit 2 Tagen hab ich nun endlich wieder einen zweirädrigen Untersatz (Giant Reign), den ich natürlich nicht nur um Bikepark, sondern auch "vor der Haustüre" zumindest ansatzweise adäquat bewegen möchte.

Ich weiß, dass gute Sports und Trails nicht öffentlich im Netz preisgegeben werden. Ich erkunde aber auch gerne selbst die Gegend und schaue was sich so finden lässt. Gibt es im Hamburger Umland (ich schätze mal eher Richtung Harburg) Anlaufpunkte (keine direkte Wegbeschreibung, Wanderparkplatz o.ä. reicht) von denen aus es sich lohnt die Umgebung auf eigene Faust zu erkunden?

Gerne würde ich mich natürlich auch Gleichgesinnten, die ebenfalls der abfahrtsorientierten Gangart mit Toureinlage frönen, anschließen. Das würde die Streckensuche natürlich vereinfachen und gemeinsam sicher mehr Spaß machen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich auf diesem Weg in der neuen Heimat neue Leute kennenlernen könnte, die mein Hobby teilen.

Freue mich auf Eure Rückmeldung.

Gruß

Tim aka tibo13


----------



## jester81 (19. April 2016)

Moin Tim,

ich komme aus Norderstedt, hier oben ist es leider sehr mau was Trails angeht. Es gibt in Hummelsbüttel den Müllberg, da sind ein paar gebaute Strecken. Ich selber fahre aber fast ausschließlich (wenn es nicht gerade weiter weg gehen soll) in den Harburger Bergen bzw. der Fischbeker Heide. 
Es sollte kein Problem sein, dass Du dich mal uns anschließt. 
Das Gebiet in Harburg ist schon ganz gut, für den flachen Norden.
Ich sage bei der nächsten Tour hier einfach mal Bescheid.
Gruß Arne


----------



## tibo13 (19. April 2016)

Moin Arne,

das hört sich gut an. Würd mich freuen,  wenn ich mal auf ne Runde mitkommen könnte.

Wie sieht das am Müllberg aus. Meinst Du man kann da als Neuzugezogener einfach mal vorbeischauen und fahren, oder wird das von den Locals nicht so gern gesehen?


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2016)

Hi Tim, interessant wäre noch, wie mobil Du bist. Einige hier sind ab und an auch mal unterwegs (Harz, Pfalz, Deister...). Alles Gegenden, die gut zu einem Reign passen.
Harburger Berge werden wohl demnächst wieder regelmäßig in Angriff genommen. Ich für meinen Teil brauche aber noch so 3-4 Wochen, bis die Schulter wieder OK ist. Also stay tuned.


----------



## Mantasy (19. April 2016)

Ich hab einen T5 und wohne in Langenhorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (19. April 2016)

Hi, danke für den freundlichen Empfang. Mobilität ist meinerseits kein Problem. Hab zwar "nur" nen Golf, aber 1-2 Bikes + Fahrer gehen mit demontierten VR&HR schon rein. Deister wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn mal ne Tour geplant ist. Ü30 hatte ich mir sowieso schon auf die To-Do-Liste geschrieben. Wird zwar am Anfang nach 2 Jahren Pause sicher etwas hakelig, aber schwimmen verlernt man ja schließlich auch nicht.


----------



## jester81 (20. April 2016)

Hi Tim,

ich kenne die Locals am Müllberg nicht. Ich bin da selber auch erst 2 mal gewesen. Die ich da getroffen hatte waren entspannt. Ich denke das ist wie an jedem Spot, benimmt man sich ist alles gut. 
In den Deister fahre ich auch gelegentlich, der Ü30 macht echt Spaß.
Wie sieht es bei dir unter der Woche aus? Da fahre ich eigentlich regelmäßig in die Harburger Berge.


----------



## tibo13 (20. April 2016)

Unter Woche wird es bei mir schwierig. Arbeite in Lübeck und je nachdem wieviel zu tun ist, komme ich vor 16:30-17:00Uhr nicht aus dem Büro.


----------



## Bartschi1986 (21. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich ziehe übernächstes Woche auch nach Hamburg (Langenhorn) um. Ich komme aus Aachen und ziehe also von dem Flachen ins Flache um und hoffe daher, mich nicht allzu groß umgewöhnen zu müssen 
Vermutlich werde ich zunächst auch nur am Wochenende fahren können und würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal bei der nächsten Tour dazustoßen könnte.
Grüße!


----------



## Mantasy (21. April 2016)

Willkommen


----------



## LincolnHawk (21. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich wäre auch mal wieder bereit um mal in den Harburger Bergen ein wenig abzugehen. Wann fahrt ihr mal wieder von der KH? Schön Gruß


----------



## jester81 (21. April 2016)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Unter Woche wird es bei mir schwierig. Arbeite in Lübeck und je nachdem wieviel zu tun ist, komme ich vor 16:30-17:00Uhr nicht aus dem Büro.


Dann Fahren wir mal am Wochenende zusammen. Da fahre ich zwar nicht so regelmäßig, denn die Wochenenden sind doch meistens mit Familienaktivitäten belegt. Ich denke aber, dass wir das trotzdem mal hinbekommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2016)

Gartenarbeit, oder was?


----------



## jester81 (22. April 2016)

zum Beispiel....


----------



## Beckumer (22. April 2016)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich mich natürlich auch Gleichgesinnten, die ebenfalls der abfahrtsorientierten Gangart mit Toureinlage frönen, anschließen. Das würde die Streckensuche natürlich vereinfachen und gemeinsam sicher mehr Spaß machen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich auf diesem Weg in der neuen Heimat neue Leute kennenlernen könnte, die mein Hobby teilen.



Wollte mich auch mal mit einschalten  Bei mir das selbe, bin seit November letzten Jahres in Hamburg und habe seit knapp 2 Wochen mein Rad hier in Hamburg stehen. Wollte dieses Wochenende auch schon die erste Runde in den Haburger Bergen drehen. Ist da schon eine Tour geplant?

@Bartschi1986 
Habe in Aachen knapp 3 Jahre studiert. Fand es ne recht gute Ecke zum Radfahren (Jazztrail, Funkturmtrail usw.)  Hoffe Hamburg überrascht mich diesbezüglich auch positiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LincolnHawk (23. April 2016)

Werde ich hier ignoriert? Was denn mit fahren von KH???


----------



## Mantasy (23. April 2016)

Sonntag wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## LincolnHawk (27. April 2016)

Fährt jemand in der nächsten Woche ab der KH?


----------



## Beckumer (27. April 2016)

Wäre wohl dabei wenns Wetter passt.


----------



## tibo13 (27. April 2016)

Da würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen, wenn es nicht gerade Bindfäden regnet.


----------



## Mantasy (27. April 2016)

Heute neues Rad gekommen


----------



## hasardeur (28. April 2016)

Mein neues Radl ist schon gute 3 Wochen bei mir, doch komme ich leider nicht dazu es artgerecht einzufahren 







Die Fanes ist natürlich geblieben


----------



## Beckumer (4. Mai 2016)

Wann solls den losgehen diese Woche? Wetter soll ja Bombe werden die nächsten Tage...


----------



## tibo13 (4. Mai 2016)

Ich hab diese Woche Urlaub und bin morgen wohl noch mit den Resten der ausstehenden Haus- und Gartenarbeit beschäftigt. Für Freitag hatte ich mir vorgenommen die Harburger Berge zu erkunden, sofern sich für das Wochenende nicht noch eine Möglichkeit auftut sich einer ortskundigen Gruppe anzuschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckumer (5. Mai 2016)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Woche Urlaub und bin morgen wohl noch mit den Resten der ausstehenden Haus- und Gartenarbeit beschäftigt. Für Freitag hatte ich mir vorgenommen die Harburger Berge zu erkunden, sofern sich für das Wochenende nicht noch eine Möglichkeit auftut sich einer ortskundigen Gruppe anzuschließen.



Morgen bin ich leider verhindert :/ Was mit Sonntag? Ein wenig kenne ich mich auch schon aus in den Harburger Bergen nach einem Besuch


----------



## tibo13 (5. Mai 2016)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich leider verhindert :/ Was mit Sonntag? Ein wenig kenne ich mich auch schon aus in den Harburger Bergen nach einem Besuch



Da bin ich flexibel. Würde Sonntag auch nochmal eine Runde drehen. Können wir gerne so festhalten. Bist Du auch von der Kärntener Hütte gestartet? Das wäre jetzt mein Anlaufpunkt.


----------



## Beckumer (6. Mai 2016)

Alles klar! Jop am besten von der Kärtner Hütte. Ich schicke dir heute oder morgen nochmal diesbezüglich ne PN.


----------



## tibo13 (6. Mai 2016)

Alles klar, dann bis später per PN


----------



## tibo13 (7. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen,

Beckumer und ich starten morgen ab 11Uhr von der Kärntner Hütte. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Zeit und Lust sich uns morgen anzuschließen.


----------



## casualshh (8. Mai 2016)

Moin Tibo fahrt ihr heute defintiv um 11?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (8. Mai 2016)

Ja, ich steh schon vor der KH!


----------



## casualshh (9. Mai 2016)

War auch noch da aber erst am Nachmittag da n Kumpel meinte um 10:15 abzusagen -.-

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2016)

@Zelle und ich wollen morgen wieder in die HaBe. Zeit steht noch nicht fest, wird wohl aber um Mittag rum. Treffpunkt KH oder Karlstein, je nachdem, ob sich jemand anschließen möchte.


----------



## Mantasy (18. Juni 2016)

Moin, ich wollte heute los, Kommt wer mit?


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juli 2016)

Morgen jemand mit von der Partie? Wir wollen in den Deister.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2016)

Nur mal so spaßeshalber, auch wenn`s nicht ganz reingehört: Braucht hier noch jemand ein gescheites DH-Bike? Würde gerne mein Cove verflüssigen. Hamburger kriegen Vorteilspreise


----------



## T_N_T (23. Juli 2016)

Fährt jemand morgen in den Harburger Bergen (Start so 10-11 Uhr)?
Komme mit S-Bahn aus Eimsbüttel; start zB Neuwiedenthal oder Neugraben?
Happy Trails
Niklas


----------



## ken_shuri (6. Oktober 2016)

Hi! Ich komme aus Südfrankreich (Marseille) und bin gerade in HH angekommen um zu leben. Ich habe mein MTB (Lapierre Zesty) mitgenommen als ich dieses forum entdeckt habe. Ich suche jetzt ein gutes MTB shop in HH (in der nähe von Eimsbüttel) und jemand der mir die Enduro nette Strecke in die Umgebung zeigen möchte. Könnte jemand mir helfen?


----------



## Jan_1968 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich komme nicht direkt aus Hamburg. Einen guten "MTB Shop" in Hamburg kenne ich nicht. Reine Fahrradshops gibt es dort sehr viele.
Um Leute kennenzulernen, würde ich dir empfehlen, dich mal samstags oder sonntags vormittags (etwa 10:00Uhr) in Hamburg bei der Kärntner Hütte aufzuhalten (Adresse: Cuxhavener Str. 55, 21149 Hamburg). Allgemein treffen sich dort häufig Mountainbiker für Touren. Spreche dort direkt Leute an, und frage, ob Du eine Tour mitfahren darfst!
Das funktioniert bestimmt!
Wenn Du einen Shop suchst, nur um schnell kaputt gegangene Teile neu zu kaufen, dann kannst Du das hier z.B. versuchen:
https://www.boc24.de/?adword=Google/k[boc24 hamburg]m[e]n[g]c[69338369054]p[]d[c]&gclid=CjwKEAjwj92_BRDQ-NuC98SZkWYSJACWmjhlz_9nwZ2-4GlO7SeR_ueCPe5PCMLT7kfKK4wT01CMkxoCxFzw_wcB

Gruß Jan


----------



## ken_shuri (7. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank! Ich probiere ein mal bei der KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Oktober 2016)

Gerne dabei. Dieses Wochenende muss ich allerdings alle Tage um eins bei der Arvbeit sein.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Oktober 2016)

Wir wollten morgen mal wieder in die HaBe. Zeit steht noch nicht fest, aber irgendwann um die Mittagszeit


----------



## Jan_1968 (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre morgen ab Kärnter Hütte ab 10:00Uhr. Ich hoffe, ich kann mich an ein paar Leute dranhängen, bin wohl alleine.


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. Oktober 2016)

Die Wetteraussichten sind bescheiden, momentan regnet es. Da entscheide ich spontan, ob ich noch fahre...


----------



## casualshh (16. Oktober 2016)

:-/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. Oktober 2016)

Moin,
ich bin seit einer Weile Fat Bike Besitzer und würde es gern auch mal außerhalb der Stadt bewegen. Kenne mich leider in der HB überhaupt nicht aus. Fährt vielleicht jemand am kommenden Wochenende eine Runde, bei der ich mich anschließen könnte?
Grüße
Alex


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2016)

Wir, wenn es nicht regnet. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag, ist noch nicht raus. Ich poste dann hier.


----------



## HeavyMetal (27. Oktober 2016)

Klingt gut, danke.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Oktober 2016)

Montag jemand Bock auf ne zügige Tour? So gegen 12 oder 13 Uhr ab KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (30. Oktober 2016)

Heute Hahnenklee ;-)


----------



## Jan_1968 (31. Oktober 2016)

...falls von Interesse:
Am 05.11.2016 (Samstag) Testevent:
https://transalp-bikes.com/


----------



## dorfteich (5. November 2016)

@HeavyMetal: Bin zwar Anfänger in MTB (300km) aber kenne Harburger Berge und Heide recht gut vom Laufen, komme eher von der Rennradabteilung 
Ich wollte wenn trocken morgen (So.) was entspantes fahren, so ab 13:30 Uhr... (Wohne 3km von der KH entfernt)

Shit, Testevent Termin zu spät gesehen...


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. November 2016)

Hallo. Sorry, war das we nicht in hh. Aber koennen wir gern mal im Blick behalten.


----------



## dorfteich (6. November 2016)

Hatte eh erst leicht dann etwas mehr geregnet und war bei 7°C etwas demotiviert somit nix gemacht.
Sonst ggf. nächstes Wochenende, Absprache sonst per PN..


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. November 2016)

Wie sieht`s mit eurer Motivation für`s Wochenende aus? Würde gerne Samstag (gegen 11-12:00) und/oder Sonntag (gegen 13:00) fahren.
Bei dem Wetter auch gerne ordentlich zackig rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (29. November 2016)

Bin mir nicht sicher was Du mit "ordentlich zackig" meinst, ich bin zwar gute 3h in der Lage, aber die Technik ist noch frisch, habe erst gute 300km hinter mir mit MTB. Ich kann nur So. um 12 Uhr, Sa. Ruhetag weil Freitag ab Büro kleine 10er Runde laufen.
Hab ein 29" Fully, dass ist eh nicht für große Sprünge gedacht, muss auch nicht sein.
Wenns aber recht warm wird, bin ich wohl eher mit dem Renner unterwegs, sehe ich Freitag.


----------



## Zelle (30. November 2016)

Sonntag geht bei mir auch.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Dezember 2016)

Bin ab Montag fast täglich verfügbar.


----------



## Zelle (1. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir geht Sonntag doch nicht, dafür aber Samstag


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich halt erstmal wieder die Backen und schau ob ich die Rotznase loswerde und dafür meine Stimme wiederbekomme...


----------



## xSophie (2. Dezember 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich halt erstmal wieder die Backen und schau ob ich die Rotznase loswerde und dafür meine Stimme wiederbekomme...



Wäre echt erleichternt.



dorfteich schrieb:


> @HeavyMetal: Bin zwar Anfänger in MTB (300km) aber kenne Harburger Berge und Heide recht gut vom Laufen, komme eher von der Rennradabteilung
> Ich wollte wenn trocken morgen (So.) was entspantes fahren, so ab 13:30 Uhr... (Wohne 3km von der KH entfernt)
> 
> Shit, Testevent Termin zu spät gesehen...



Einmal Rennrad immer Rennrad!


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2016)

Muss heute einen Nachtdienst übernehmen. Morgen sitze ich folglich nicht auf dem Rad.
Ob ich Sonntag wieder fit bin, muss ich morgen Abend schauen.

@hasardeur : Vielleicht doch Montag morgen? Muss nur um 14:30 zuhause sein.


----------



## dorfteich (3. Dezember 2016)

xSophie schrieb:


> Einmal Rennrad immer Rennrad!



Naja, bin eher Läufer, paar Wettkämpfe im Jahr bis HM, Rennrad am Wochenende oder auch mal Brandenburg, Harz, Dänemark.
Das MTB habe ich jetzt wenns mir zu kalt/windig ist für RR und um im Wald neue Laufstrecken zu erkunden.
Aber im Frühjahr will ich mich um die MTB-Basics kümmern, habe den Wald ja vor der Tür und will das jetzt auch besser nutzen.
Im Mai gehts in den Harz ein Wochenende MTB.

Wenn es nicht zu kalt ist, werde ich morgen mal kleine Runde in der Heide drehen, gegen 13 Uhr.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Dezember 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Muss heute einen Nachtdienst übernehmen. Morgen sitze ich folglich nicht auf dem Rad.
> Ob ich Sonntag wieder fit bin, muss ich morgen Abend schauen.
> 
> @hasardeur : Vielleicht doch Montag morgen? Muss nur um 14:30 zuhause sein.



Passt. Wann und wo?


----------



## xSophie (3. Dezember 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Passt. Wann und wo?



Bei scylla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xSophie (3. Dezember 2016)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Naja, bin eher Läufer, paar Wettkämpfe im Jahr bis HM, Rennrad am Wochenende oder auch mal Brandenburg, Harz, Dänemark.
> Das MTB habe ich jetzt wenns mir zu kalt/windig ist für RR und um im Wald neue Laufstrecken zu erkunden.
> Aber im Frühjahr will ich mich um die MTB-Basics kümmern, habe den Wald ja vor der Tür und will das jetzt auch besser nutzen.
> Im Mai gehts in den Harz ein Wochenende MTB.
> ...



War das eine indirekte Einladung, weil du es so genau beschreibst?


----------



## hasardeur (4. Dezember 2016)

Moin @xSophie! Neu hier?


----------



## dorfteich (4. Dezember 2016)

xSophie schrieb:


> War das eine indirekte Einladung, weil du es so genau beschreibst?



Eher nicht, wollte nur erläutern, dass ich nicht von der Rennradecke vom Ursprung her komme.
Oder meintest Du die Zeitangabe? Komme leider nicht mehr dazu heute, gerade zu Hause angekommen und noch einiges zu tun im Haus.


----------



## xSophie (4. Dezember 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Moin @xSophie! Neu hier?



In dem Thread hier schon 



dorfteich schrieb:


> Eher nicht, wollte nur erläutern, dass ich nicht von der Rennradecke vom Ursprung her komme.
> Oder meintest Du die Zeitangabe? Komme leider nicht mehr dazu heute, gerade zu Hause angekommen und noch einiges zu tun im Haus.



Ja die Zeitangabe, aber eher nicht?? 
Und wer viel bzw. lang arbeitet, muss sich halt im Privaten Leben etwas einschränken. Kenn ich zu gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Passt. Wann und wo?



Nix is. Keuche noch so vor mich hin 

Sophie, Finger still halten oder was Sinnvolles beitragen. Das ist ein so schön zivilisierter Tourenplanungsthread. Trolle werden mit der Spammeldefunktion gefüttert.

So. Genug gestänkert. Liebe und so...


----------



## xSophie (4. Dezember 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nix is. Keuche noch so vor mich hin
> 
> Sophie, Finger still halten oder was Sinnvolles beitragen. Das ist ein so schön zivilisierter Tourenplanungsthread. Trolle werden mit der Spammeldefunktion gefüttert.
> 
> So. Genug gestänkert. Liebe und so...



Und Hinterwäldler mit Verschwörungstheorien 

Aber dann halt
"Liebe undsoo"


----------



## hasardeur (4. Dezember 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nix is. Keuche noch so vor mich hin



Ich bin auch eher unfit. Also gemütliche Tour? Oder doch nicht. Das Wetter soll so genial werden...

@xSophie: Fahr doch mal mit uns, dann werden wir auch geschmeidiger


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2016)

Bin heute Viertel nach eins an der Hütte. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand spontan Lust 2h zu fahren.
Warte bis 20 nach. 
Graues Norco mit weißer Gabel.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2016)

Niemand da gewesen 

Dafür neue Leute kennengelernt: Danke für die nette Runde an Juliane und Björn - stets in der Hoffnung, dass mein Namesgedächtnis nicht wieder macht, was es will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2016)

Darfst Dich auch gern direkt melden, wenn Du nicht immer neue Leute kennenlernen willst.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2016)

Morgen 13:30 am der Kärntner Hütte. Hasardeuer, Bloemfontein und meine Wenigkeit sind definitiv vor Ort.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2017)

Samstag, 11:00, Kärntner Hütte, Bloemfontein (hopefully) und ich. Gerne 3h oder auch etwas mehr. Form dürfte so lala sein.

@hasardeur ? @Zelle ? @Mantasy ? @jester81 ? @ripcord ? @feluxe ? @P.Dahl ? @lukidtm ?


----------



## hasardeur (1. Februar 2017)

Dieses WE kann ich nicht.


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte Lust, allerdings saß aber lange nicht mehr auf dem Sattel.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2017)

Ich auch nicht. Du kommst also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2017)

Perfekt, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2017)

Woohooo


----------



## Zelle (2. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht


----------



## Mantasy (2. Februar 2017)

Bin in Südafrika


----------



## Zelle (3. Februar 2017)

Bin zwar noch immer auf Status "vielleicht", aber steht der Plan noch?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2017)

Jau 

@Daddelmann : Lukas und ich nehmen die S-Bahn um 10:28 ab Hbf.


----------



## tequesta (3. Februar 2017)

Noch Platz im Boot? Glaube, @Daddelmann und ich haben uns mal kennen gelernt. Würde mich morgen gerne reinwählen. Treffpunkt weiterhin KH?


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2017)

sollte noch platz sein   Treffpunkt 11 Uhr KH, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Februar 2017)

tequesta schrieb:


> Noch Platz im Boot? Glaube, @Daddelmann und ich haben uns mal kennen gelernt. Würde mich morgen gerne reinwählen. Treffpunkt weiterhin KH?



Richtig, freut mich sehr!


----------



## hasardeur (4. Februar 2017)

Da ich ja heute nicht konnte, wie sieht es denn in den nächsten Wochen aus? Hat jemand Lust auf Deister?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (5. Februar 2017)

Deister


----------



## hasardeur (5. Februar 2017)

Wann? Ich kann jetzt günstig fahren. Bis zu 4 Leute wird wohl gehen, Bikes müssen dan auf's Dach.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2017)

Lust ja, Zeit nein, Rad garnicht.


----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2017)

Könnte Dir meinen Baustellen-Letzten-Herbert leihen ... an dem geht auch nichts mehr kaputt  Zeit musste von anderswo stehlen.

@hasardeur: Nächstes Wochenende ist verplant, danach steht erstmal nichts an ... glaube ich.


----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2017)

@hasardeur: Nachtrag: Bluetooth, USB, CD oder Speicherkarte, was nimmt dein Fahrzeug für Medien. Dann würde ich, als Dankeschön, für niveaupassende Beschallung sorgen.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Februar 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Lust ja, Zeit nein, Rad garnicht.



Wat is mit dem Bock? Kaputt geritten?

Bike hätte ich auch noch, entweder das Primal oder das Ghost.



Zelle schrieb:


> @hasardeur: Nachtrag: Bluetooth, USB, CD oder Speicherkarte, was nimmt dein Fahrzeug für Medien. Dann würde ich, als Dankeschön, für niveaupassende Beschallung sorgen.



Lass mal überlegen....hast Du noch Schellack-Platten? Ich fürchte, bevor Deine Audio-Folter in das Auto kommt, reiße ich das Navi raus 

18.02 klappt nicht, eventuell 19. oder Woche drauf.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Februar 2017)

Druckstrebe durch, Kommuniziere grade mit Norco wg. Ersatz. Dann auch gerne Deister


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2017)

Bei Dir Fliegengewicht? Hättest Du lieber eine Fanes genommen


----------



## Mantasy (3. März 2017)

Morgen Vormittag Harburg!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. März 2017)

Sonntag, ab Mittag etwa.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2017)

Sonntag Radfahren? Muss mein neues Rad ausprobieren 
Gerne nicht zuuu früh. 

Entspannte, aber nicht trödelige 3h schweben mir vor.

12:30 Kärntener Hütte?


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2017)

@Zelle und ich bewältigen da gerade die letzte Etappe unserer Heidschurken-Tour. Die Woche drauf bin ich im Harz, danach wieder hier.

Welches Bike ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2017)

Ein Cotic Rocket. Natürlich hätte ich jetzt fast geschrieben. Aber da genug Kohle da war: Natürlich.


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2017)

Wie vorhersehbar 

Habe mich übrigens im Datum geirrt. Wenn das Wetter also besser wird, als die Prognosen es momentan für Sonntag sagen, dann bin ich wohl dabei, mit altem Rad - hält eben.

Hätte noch Hohlraumwachs für Dein Cotic. Sollte sogar noch für @Bloemfontein reichen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2017)

Bleibt die Frage, wozu. Sind ja tauchphospatiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2017)

weil es da ist....

habe auch schon rostende Cotics gesehen.


----------



## Mantasy (13. März 2017)

Hat wer Lust auf Vinschgau? Suche noch einen Mitfahrer.


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2017)

wann?


----------



## Mantasy (13. März 2017)

22.06.-25.06. ich würde sonst fliegen. Fahre mit einem Freund aus München.


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2017)

Passt bei mir leider nicht. Wenn aber noch jemand im Oktober Zeit hat (14.-21.10.). Wir wollen an den Monte Grappa. Wenn das Wetter passt, wird es evtl. auch "nur" Vinschgau. Ist einfach zu geil dort.


----------



## Mantasy (21. März 2017)

Sonntag evtl. Hahnenklee.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (21. März 2017)

Sicher? Ich bin eh im Harz, aber Hahnenklee ist mir noch zu riskant. Wird ganz schön nass sein. Sind überhaupt mit der Trailpflege schon durch? Nach dem Winter ist da sicher einiges zu tun.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2017)

Noch 1,5 Wochen Klausuren. Ab Montag gerne mal unter der Woche. Ab 3.04. wirds dann besser.


----------



## Mantasy (23. März 2017)

23.03.: Liebe Biker, heute bringen wir euch mit der Kabinenbahn auf den Bocksberg. Da die Bocksbergcart Abfahrt noch sehr nass und matschig ist, werden diese noch nicht verliehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J120FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mantasy (23. März 2017)

Vielleicht fahr ich auch erst Dienstag, Sonntag sieht momentan nicht so sonnig aus.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J120FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2017)

Falls jemand kommende Woche unter der Woche fahren möchte, ich stehe zur Verfügung


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Falls jemand kommende Woche unter der Woche fahren möchte, ich stehe zur Verfügung



Kannst Mittwochabend mit laufen kommen. Alsterdorf-Außenalster-Alsterdorf. Rad wird gefahren, wenn wir bis mind. 20 Uhr ausreichend Licht im Wald haben, also wohl nach Ostern.

Am Tag wird gearbeitet...oder wenigstens so getan.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2017)

Nix laufen, Knie.


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2017)

Weichei....mit knapp 27 solche Zimperlein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2017)

Wer Bauch hat, sollte schweigen....

Und wir können uns gerne im VoPa zum Doublehopsen treffen. Weichei


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2017)

VoPa klingt gut. Wann?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2017)

Mittwoch Abend natürlich. Statt weicheirigem Laufen.
Bis 19:30 sollte ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## Mantasy (25. März 2017)

Herr Shadow, wären sie den interessiert am Dienstag in den Harz zu fahren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2017)

Ne. Schreibe aktuell noch Klausuren. Da grade zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2017)

Morgen, 12h KH. Erscheinet zahlreich.


----------



## Mantasy (27. März 2017)

Letzte Chance morgen Hagnenklee, ich fahre auf jeden.


----------



## Mantasy (29. April 2017)

Wer ist denn morgen unterwegs?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2017)

Montag Andreasberg, morgen Familie


----------



## Hammer-Ali (30. April 2017)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen unterwegs?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


Ich fahre heute in den Harburger Bergen. Kenne mich da aber nicht sonderlich aus. Wäre cool sich da irgendwie zu treffen.


----------



## dorfteich (30. April 2017)

Bei dem Wetter ist sicher bei der KH der Teufel los, ich habe schon Rennradverabredung, sonst wäre ich auch dort im Wald heute.
Schöne Trails sind Hasselbrack oder Karlstein, sicher etwas schlamming bei dem Regen gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (30. April 2017)

Ich würde gegen 15:00 fahren, dann ist es etwas abgetrocknet. Bei nassen Boden ist die Heide zu empfehlen. Starten kann man da auch bei der KH.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## draussen (5. Mai 2017)

Moin, 
ich ziehe bald berufsbedingt nach Hamburg. Wie schaut es denn da mit Rad fahren aus? Den Downhiller werde ich wohl verkaufen. Wo fährt man denn da, wenn man am liebsten Schuss fährt? Ist nen Kona Process 153 bereits zuviel Rad? Gibt's in HH irgendwo nen Pumptrack?


----------



## hasardeur (5. Mai 2017)

Den Downhiller kannst Du behalten. Es gibt hier genug Leute, die in Parks fahren. Muss man zwar früh aufstehen, aber was solls.

DAS Bikerevier hier sind die Harburger Berge. Dort genügt sicher auch eine HT, aber es ist nicht so, dass ein Process 153 dort unfahrbar ist.

Grundsätzlich gibt es hier auch technische Trails. Nur die Länge ist halt das Problem. Dafür ist aber auch der Harz oder der Deister nicht so weit weg.
Im Harz gibt es 5 Bikeparks und massig Trails, auf denen auch Federweg nützlich ist. Im Deister (südlich von Hannover) gibt es einige schöne Trails, und sehr viel Gebautes. Infos zum Deister > deisterfreun.de

Pumptrak + Hamburg: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Hamburg+pumptrack


----------



## draussen (5. Mai 2017)

Danke,
die Trails in und um Dresden glänzen jetzt auch nicht durch ihre Länge, oder gewaltige Höhenunterschiede. Und das Kona reicht ja für die deutschen Mittelgebirgsparks. Deister und Harz sind bekannt, aber wahrscheinlich werde ich dafür erstmal nicht die Zeit finden.
Google habe ich selbst schon bemüht.


----------



## Mantasy (6. Mai 2017)

Moin, Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2017)

Gerne um 16:00, 2h.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2017)

Samstag fahre ich zum Testevent "Germanies Finest" nach St. Andreasberg. Vielleicht möchte ja jemand mitkommen.

Am Event nehmen teil:

Nicolai
Alutech
Drössiger
Last
Liteville
Voten

Abfahrt ist gegen 8 Uhr bei mir (manche kennen es ja).


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2017)

Heute 16 Uhr ab Hütte


----------



## hasardeur (14. Mai 2017)

Klappt bei mir so gut wie nie. Habe Sonntags 19 Uhr immer einen anderen Termin.


----------



## Mantasy (20. Mai 2017)

Moin, morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2017)

Bin noch am Überlegen. Aber eine Abschlußtour mit meinem FFWD wäre nicht verkehrt. Wann und wo?


----------



## Mantasy (20. Mai 2017)

KH 10:00 Uhr? Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2017)

Das ist mir zu früh. Eher Mittag oder früher Nachmittag.


----------



## Mantasy (21. Mai 2017)

Hab 10:00 abgesagt, bin auch für andere Zeiten offen.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2017)

Hmm. Leider etwas späte Antwort. ich habe jetzt umdisponiert und baue gerade meinen neuen Hobel auf.


----------



## Mantasy (21. Mai 2017)

Hatte dich auch angerufen ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2017)

Ups...Ich muss Dir wohl mal meine Festnetznummer geben. Das smarte Telefon habe ich meistens lautlos.


----------



## cuberacer34 (21. Mai 2017)

Hat wer lust morgen auf ne runde harburger berge. So gegen 10.00?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Mai 2017)

Wenn auch ACHTzehn geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberacer34 (21. Mai 2017)

das etwas spät. Ich hab morgen nachtschicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Mai 2017)

Noch so einer


----------



## cuberacer34 (26. Mai 2017)

hat jemand morgen samtag zeit ab 14.00 Harburger berge?


----------



## Mantasy (26. Mai 2017)

Morgen St. Andreasberg


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2017)

Ne, Nachtdienst


----------



## cuberacer34 (26. Mai 2017)

ok....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2017)

Das ist mein Ernst


----------



## cuberacer34 (26. Mai 2017)

Naja bei nachtschicht steh ich 12.00 auf und 20.15 ab nach hh. Ok dann ein andern mal.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Mai 2017)

Ich brauche meine 6h, wenn ich hinterher die nächste habe.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2017)

Jemand Samstag Lust auf Deister? Wetter soll eine Regenpause mit Sonnenschein einlegen.


----------



## cuberacer34 (7. Juni 2017)

Was ist deister? Um wieviel uhr? 13.00?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2017)

Deister ist südlich von Hannover (Springe, Barsinghausen). Ein kleiner Höhenzug mit vielen gebauten Trails und Lines (www.deisterfreun.de).

13:00 Uhr ist zu spät, da etwa 1,5 h Anfahrt mit dem Auto. Eher Abfahrt 9 Uhr von mir zu Hause.


----------



## cuberacer34 (7. Juni 2017)

Ok schade. Beim nächsten mal


----------



## Mantasy (9. Juni 2017)

Sonntag Hahnenklee


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2017)

Samstag jemand Lust auf eine ordentlich lange Runde? Gerne nicht zu schnell, sonst bin ich nach 3h tot.


----------



## cuberacer34 (21. Juni 2017)

hat wer morgen lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> .



Wolltest Du bei Regen biken?


----------



## cuberacer34 (24. Juni 2017)

Klar ich fahr auch bei regen nur am wochenende wird es jetzt nix. Bin nicht da.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juni 2017)

Ich kann grade nicht. Außenband...


----------



## T_N_T (21. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand Lust morgen eine lockere, aber gerne auch anstrengende (daran soll es nicht scheitern, ist aber auch kein Muss) Tour durch die HaBe's zu machen? Start kärtner Hütte oder S-Bahn, Zeit: offen (abends könnte es irgendwann regnen).
Gruß nach vorn
Niklas


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2017)

Das nicht, aber Sonntag fahren wir nach Hahnenkleer, falls noch jemand Lust hat. Einen Platz hätte ich noch frei. Start wäre 7:30 in Buchholz oder Treffpunkt irgendwo Richtung oder auf A7, beispielsweise Bispingen oder Auffahrt Garlstorf.


----------



## maumau97 (21. Juli 2017)

Moien,  ich kling mich hier mal ein und melde mich, wenn meine schulterprellung fern ist. Bin neu in Niedersachsen und fahre enduro und Dh, auch auf Dh rennen bin ich unterwegs.
Mfg
Maurice


----------



## Fredo1893 (23. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich checke hier auch mal ein. Kurz zu mir: Ich (37) sitze mit Unterbrechungen seit ca. 13 Jahren auf dem MTB. In den letzten Jahren ist meine Aktivität sehr überschaubar geworden. Durch meinen Umzug nach HH vor sechs Jahren bin ich häufiger auf dem RR als auf dem MTB unterwegs gewesen. Dank meiner Freunde die im südlichen Niedersachsen weiterhin regelmäßig auf dem Bike sitzen, ist die Leidenschaft zum MTB neu entflammt. Vergangenes Woche bin ich seit langem mal wieder mit dem MTB in den HaBe unterwegs gewesen. Gerne würde ich das intensivieren und neue Leute hier zum Biken finden und dabei gleichzeitig die HaBe besser kennen lernen. Bis heute fahre ich noch Hardtail, hatte aber schon immer den Fokus auf Singletrails, technisch anspruchsvolle Trails und leichte Drops. Dabei bestand aber schon immer die Voraussetzung, sich den Downhill selber zu erarbeiten, wobei hierbei nie das Ziel darin bestand, möglichst schnell oben zu sein ;-) Um die Flamme am Lodern zu halten, ist nun auch ein Enduro bestellt und wird in den kommenden Tage/Woche bei mir eintreffen. 

Ich würde mich also freuen, wenn ich mich bei nächster Gelegenheit bei jemandem einklinken kann. Bei Abfahrt in/um Altona kann ich auch gerne jemanden mit dem Auto mitnehmen. Fahrradträger ist vorhanden. Sobald ich absehen kann wann ich das nächste Mal in die HaBe starte, melde ich mich hier wieder.


----------



## maumau97 (26. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen!
Wie schauts aus?`Hat jemand morgen vormittag Zeit und Lust mir die Habes zu zeigen? Bin mal wieder unterradelt ;P
MfG
Maurice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juli 2017)

Kannst du auch gegen 16:00? Hab Nachdienst.


----------



## maumau97 (26. Juli 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kannst du auch gegen 16:00? Hab Nachdienst.


müsste nur 18:30 wieder daheim sein. Komme aus rotenburg


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juli 2017)

Hmmm. Das klingt ungeschickt. Du fährst ja 45 Minuten, oder?


----------



## maumau97 (26. Juli 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hmmm. Das klingt ungeschickt. Du fährst ja 45 Minuten, oder?


gehe ich von aus :/


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juli 2017)

Naja. Knapp 6h Schlaf sind auch ok. 15:30?


----------



## maumau97 (26. Juli 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Naja. Knapp 6h Schlaf sind auch ok. 15:30?


okay wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juli 2017)

Kärntner Hütte?
Erwarte keine Topform.


----------



## maumau97 (26. Juli 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kärntner Hütte?
> Erwarte keine Topform.


bin selber nicht ganz fit, aber kb mehr rum zu sitzen


----------



## Trisz (27. Juli 2017)

Moin, ganz neu bin ich im Forum nicht Aber im Bereich MTB neu. 
Kann man auch als Neuling mitfahren? Ich fahre auch Motorrad und bin da nicht ganz so zimperlich. Ich denke da kann man schon etwas mit ins Gelände nehmen. 
Finden die Verabredungen hier im Thread statt oder gibt es auch eine WhatsApp Gruppe?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juli 2017)

Beides. Schick mir mal deine nummer per PN


----------



## Mantasy (8. August 2017)

Bin am Samstag wohl in Hahnenklee .... ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2017)

Ich auch - Workshop mit Trailtech.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2017)

Sach bloß, du lernst jetzt Fahren


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2017)

Nee, besser hüpfen. Klappt schon ganz gut.

Außer dem ist hier ja nicht mehr viel los, da muss ich mir meine Begleitung eben kauf


----------



## Mantasy (15. August 2017)

Ich hab noch für Braunlage eine Punktekarte zu verkaufen


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2017)

Wieviele Punkte? Welcher Preis? Warum verkaufst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (15. August 2017)

7 Abfahrten, 21,- Schlüsselbeinbruch.


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2017)

Du? Ach nö. Gute Besserung!

7 Abfahrten heißt 14 Punkte?


----------



## Mantasy (15. August 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Du? Ach nö. Gute Besserung!
> 
> 7 Abfahrten heißt 14 Punkte?


Genau, vielleicht sind es auch acht, ich hab noch eine zweite, aber der Freund war sich nicht sicher ob noch eine Abfahrt drauf ist.


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2017)

Wie hast Du das denn geschafft? Gern auch PN oder SMS.


----------



## Mantasy (15. August 2017)

Bin im Anlieger zu hoch raus und dann über die Kante, Dann halt ziemlich unsanft gelandet, da ich auch gerade richtig laufen gelassen habe. Eine Sekunde unkonzentriert und das war's. Eine Nacht in Goslar und jetzt wieder zuhause.


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2017)

Das kenne ich. So passieren die Dinger immer. Nochmal gute Besserung. Mit den Tickets müssen wir mal, sehen. Nächste Woche geht es erstmal wieder nach Hahnenklee. Braunlage wäre aber auch mal wieder cool. Bis wann gilt die Karte denn?


----------



## Mantasy (15. August 2017)

Gerade gekauft, also zwei Jahre


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. August 2017)

Hab jetzt 900km Aufbautraining gemacht. Kann losgehen.

Gute Besserung @Mantasy


----------



## hasardeur (19. August 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 900km Aufbautraining gemacht. Kann losgehen.



Womit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. August 2017)

Reiserad


----------



## lukidtm (13. Oktober 2017)

Bin morgen wohl in Braunlage unterwegs, zufällig noch jemand da?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Oktober 2017)

Bin ab morgen für eine Woche im Vinschgau unterwegs - noch jemand da?


----------



## juju752 (24. Januar 2018)

Was neues aus HH. Bitte gerne einen Stern geben.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Januar 2018)

Schön, mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von Euch zu sehen. Was ist eigentlich mit Phil? Musste er das Bike für die Hochzeitsreise versetzen?


----------



## Spacetime (24. Januar 2018)

Der eine mit dem blauen Trickot bin ich ! Fahrrad noch da. Wie immer in den Habes anzutreffen ! Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (24. Januar 2018)

Oha, wie so eine Mütze entstellen kann 

Dann lasst uns mal wieder verabreden.

Gleich mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen - wie sieht es Samstag aus? Sonntag soll es regnen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Januar 2018)

Habe auch mal wieder Bock! Aber neue Teile sind noch nicht alle da und es ist Prüfungsphase..


----------



## hasardeur (25. Januar 2018)

Und da bedeutet was genau? Dass der Bock noch nicht befriedigt werden kann?


----------



## Mantasy (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo, ich will im März eine Woche nach La Palma Downhill fahren. Vielleicht will ja wer mit?


----------



## hasardeur (4. Februar 2018)

Wenn es ums Planen geht: Wir fahren in der ersten Oktoberwoche von Sonntag bis Sonntag in den Vinschgau, nach Schlanders. Bisher sind wir 4 Leute. Wenn jemand mitkommen will...


----------



## Mantasy (25. März 2018)

So Jungs wer ist ganz spontan und dreht mit mir eine kleine Runde ab 11:00?


----------



## hasardeur (25. März 2018)

Zu spät, aber Ostern geht es wieder los. Wer ist wann dabei?


----------



## Mantasy (25. März 2018)

Bedingungen war heute echt ordentlich. Ostern Harburg oder Fischbek bin ich dabei. Ausnahme Sonntag, da ist Familie.


----------



## hasardeur (25. März 2018)

Sehe ich gerade ähnlich, Freitag oder Samstag. Lass uns Donnerstag alles klar machen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2018)

Wäre da spontan vielleicht dabei, wenn nüchtern und wach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. März 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> wenn nüchtern und wach.



Was ist aus Dir geworden?


----------



## lukidtm (26. März 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was ist aus Dir geworden?


ein Student


----------



## hasardeur (26. März 2018)

Das ist er schon so lange ich ihn kenne. Ich frage mich eher, wann er aufhört, einer zu sein...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2018)

DAS dauert noch. Gibt halt auch Leute, die mit über 30 noch dazulernen wollen


----------



## hasardeur (28. März 2018)

...oder müssen, bevor jemand bereit ist, für das Wissen zu zahlen... 

Was ist jetzt mit Freitag, soll fast der schönste Tag am Osterwochenende werden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2018)

Erstmal schlafen. Vorher sag ich nix.


----------



## Mantasy (28. März 2018)

Also ich wäre Freitag wohl dabei. Uhrzeit?


----------



## hasardeur (28. März 2018)

Ab Mittag soll es sonnig sein und wärmer werden (bis 10°). Außerdem würde ich gern ausschlafen, also ab 12:00 Uhr, wenn jemand noch länger schlafen will. auch gern ab 13:00 Uhr. Es bleibt ja schon lange hell.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2018)

14:00 hätte eine Chance bei mir. Ist ja bis sieben hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. März 2018)

Zur Not treffen wir uns bei Neugraben (Friedhof) uns starten selbst schon eher. Mal sehen, was zwei meiner lokalen Kollegen so sagen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2018)

Oh, bringst du dir noch zusätzliche Bremsklötze mit? Oder Kai?


----------



## hasardeur (28. März 2018)

Nee, ohne Kai, der ist auch untreu geworden. Der eine Kollege ist aber nicht da.

@Mantasy: Wie sieht es bei dir mit 14 Uhr aus? Oder eher früher?


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2018)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht, Ostermontag Vormittag könnte ich, falls da noch jemand Interesse hätte.


----------



## Mantasy (29. März 2018)

Mich hat es jetzt ein bisschen erwischt. [emoji40] und matschig wird es wohl auch sein. Ich muss also morgen spontan zusagen.


----------



## hasardeur (29. März 2018)

Mann oh Mann, da kommen einmal Teile pünktlich (Feder für neuen Dämpfer), dann verpieseln sich die Mitstreiter.

@Lord Shadow: Fahren wir zur Not allein? 14 Uhr wäre dann auch kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2018)

Vorm Aufstehen sage ich gar nix 
Meine Dämpferfeder passt übrigens nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (29. März 2018)

Wann wäre das etwa?

Meldest Dich am besten per Threema.


----------



## hasardeur (30. März 2018)

Noch jemand mit von der Partie?


----------



## Mantasy (1. April 2018)

Morgen evtl.


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2018)

Gegen 11:30 an der KH?


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2018)

Sollte das Wetter so bleiben, wie angekündigt, bleibt das Rad drinnen und ich auch.


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2018)

Wetter passt. 11:30 KH.


----------



## Mantasy (2. April 2018)

OK, bin dabei


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2018)

Oh, mist, das habe ich jetzt zu spät gesehen 
Hat am Mittwoch jemand Zeit zu fahren?


----------



## Mantasy (5. April 2018)

Ich fahre am Sonntag eventuell nach St. Andreasberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2018)

Ich auf jeden Fall, bin aber schon ab Freitag im Harz.


----------



## casuarius (5. April 2018)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Sonntag eventuell nach St. Andreasberg



.


----------



## Mantasy (5. April 2018)

Kommt immer drauf an - Sonntag werde ich wohl morgens hin und abends zurück. Wahrscheinlich kommt mein Neffe und mein Schwager mit.


----------



## casuarius (5. April 2018)

.


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2018)

Irgendwas geht immer...


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. April 2018)

Diesen Sonntag 11:00 Kärntner Hütte endurieren.


----------



## demoscher (11. April 2018)

Hallo Boys, ich bin neu in Hamburg und kenne mich 0 aus. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand mit auf eine Enduro-Runde nehmen würde, um die Wälder hier kennenzulernen. 
Grüße.
Thilo


----------



## Mantasy (11. April 2018)

Wenn es losgeht oder du einen konkreten Termin hast einfach hier posten, Dann findet sich was


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag 11:00 Kärntner Hütte endurieren.



Ist notiert, wenngleich 11:00 echt früh ist. Später geht nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (11. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist notiert, wenngleich 11:00 echt früh ist. Später geht nicht?


Ich glaube, das hat er am Sonntag geschrieben ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2018)

Das ist tatsächlich schon vorbei. Dieses Wochenende arbeite ich von Freitag bis Montag.


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2018)

Schade. Jemand sonst noch Lust am Sonntag?


----------



## Mantasy (12. April 2018)

Ich vielleicht


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2018)

Ich bin leider raus, haben gerade eine Einladung bekommen.


----------



## Jan_1968 (13. April 2018)

Hallo,
möglicherweise morgen jemand am Start ab Kärntner Hütte, vielleicht so ab 11:00Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demoscher (18. April 2018)

Hallo, ich würde gerne diesen Sonntag (22.04.) eine Enduro Runde fahren, kenne mich aber leider nicht aus wie oben schon geschrieben. Vllt. hat ja jemand lust eine Runde mit mir zu fahren. Ich würde mich über Singletrails, kurze Abfahrten freuen


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2018)

Könnte klappen. Samstag dann mehr.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2018)

Morgen so gegen 15/16:00 jemand?


----------



## Mantasy (20. April 2018)

Zum ersten Mai ich in Hahnenklee


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Morgen so gegen 15/16:00 jemand?



Muss einen Parkplatz pflastern.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2018)

Schade.
15:00 heute/morgen (Samstag) steht


----------



## Jan_1968 (21. April 2018)

Schade, bin mit nem Kumpel ab 12:00Uhr ab KH am Start.


----------



## demoscher (21. April 2018)

Fährt keiner am Sonntag?


----------



## Mantasy (22. April 2018)

Ich vielleicht später Nachmittag


----------



## Mantasy (29. April 2018)

Jemand im Harz morgen oder Dienstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2018)

Morgen Maloche, Dienstag schaut der Winter nochmal vorbei. Wahrscheinlich wird es am Dienstag nur eine Runde auf dem Renner.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. April 2018)

Man könnte natürlich am Mittwoch Nachmittag fahren


----------



## hasardeur (30. April 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich am Mittwoch Nachmittag fahren



Fragst Du meinen Chef, oder muss ich das tun?


----------



## demoscher (1. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich am Mittwoch Nachmittag fahren



ich könnte Mittwoch Nachmittag


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2018)

@hasardeur Selbst ist der vitale Jungsenior 
Am Wochenende sind wir in St. Andreasberg. Eventuell am Freitag nach Himmelfahrt? Brückentag oder so?

@demoscher Ich würde gerne pünktlich bzw. um spätestens halb vier in Neuwiedenthal bzw. an der Kärntner Hütte starten, da ich um sechs wieder in der Bahn sitzen will/muss. Geht das für dich klar?


----------



## demoscher (1. Mai 2018)

Ja das geht klar, bin um 15:30 an der Kärntner Hütte. Bis morgen


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2018)

Ja, geil Ich freu mich.
Muss nur mal auf einem Trail ein bisschen Hochschieben und runterfahren, um den neuen Dämpfer klarzukriegen.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Mai 2018)

Was bedeutet Wochenende? Sa oder So? Samstag wäre ich raus. 

Brückentag nach Himmelfahrt ist schlecht - Termine.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2018)

Samstag Training, Sonntag Rennen.
Schade aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2018)

Ach so, Trail Trophy.


----------



## Mantasy (5. Mai 2018)

Vatertag Hahnenklee...


----------



## hasardeur (5. Mai 2018)

Klingt gut


----------



## Mantasy (9. Mai 2018)

Morgen soll ja gegen Mittag eine Gewitter Front kommen, daher will ich das auf Samstag verschieben und morgen früh dann in Harburg eine Runde drehen...


----------



## Mantasy (11. Mai 2018)

Ich würde evtl. Morgen Hahnenklee fahren, will jemand mit?


----------



## hasardeur (11. Mai 2018)

Mich hat leider eine Sommergrippe erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Mai 2018)

Morgen 10:00 Uhr gemütliche Tour mit anstrengenden Leuten ab Hütte.


----------



## Giiino (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo an alle Hamburger und alle anderen ^^
ich weiß, dass es hier nicht reingehört, doch ich suche eine Person.

Sascha, fährt/fuhr ein Scott Gambler in rot/weiß und vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Trek Scratch.
Fährt auch Motorrad. Bis vor einigen Monaten noch eine Kawasaki Ninja in schwarz/gold.
Wohnhaft in Hamburg oder Umgebung und arbeitet irgendwas in/bei/für die Börse 
Alter? Ca. 35-45? Glaube ich zumindest

Kennt irgendjemand Sascha? ^^ So viele Saschas wird es wohl nicht geben, welche biken und mit der Börse zutun haben.

(Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass er hier im Forum "SHREDDER" hieß. Aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.)


----------



## tibo13 (1. Juli 2018)

Moin zusammen,

gibt es für die Harburger Berge irgendwo sowas wie eine Best-Of Tour, welche die besten Abfahrten in einer schönen Tour miteinander verbindet?

Bin die letzten Male in den HaBe immer irgendwie drauf los gefahren und habe öfter mal Halt gemacht, um mich per Smartphone zu orientieren und zu schauen wo es interessant weitergehen könnte. Hier und da habe ich auch nette Trails gefunden. War aber insgesamt eher nicht so flüssig und ich habe die Vermutung, dass ich an den ganzen tollen Sachen vorbeigefahren bin. Habe schonmal bei Komoot gestöbert, da finde ich aber immer nur kurze Abschnitte, bei denen ich noch nichtmal richtig erkennen kann in welcher Richtung man diese am besten in einer Tour einbindet.

Also falls jemand einen Link zu einer abfahrtsorientierten Tourübersicht kennt würde ich mich über einen Tipp freuen. Danke


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juli 2018)

Kenne so eine Zusammenstellung als GPS-Track oder ähnlich auch nicht. Man muss die einzelnen Trails kennen und sich orientieren können, der Rest kommt dann von allein. Das nennt man dann wohl Ortskenntnis, also auch nicht anders, als sonst irgendwo.
Problem der Touren auf den einschlägigen Portalen ist, dass in den HaBe sehr viele XC-Fahrer unterwegs sind, die eher andere Tourenschnitte bevorzugen, als unsereins. Du wirst also erstmal auf Locals angewiesen sein oder Must Dir Deine eigene Ortskenntnis erarbeiten.


----------



## tibo13 (1. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte sowas schon fast vermutet. Ist ja an sich auch nicht schlimm. Muss ich halt noch ein paar mal öfter eine Orientierungsfahrt ansetzen. Mit den Locals ist grundsätzlich eigentlich eine gute Idee, aber ich denke das will ich keinem antun. Ich würde konditionsbedingt wahrscheinlich jeden Schnitt gnadenlos in die Knie zwingen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juli 2018)

Mach dir da nicht allzu große Sorgen, wir fahren auch öfter mal entspanntere Touren. Berghoch & bergab fährt jeder sein Tempo wie er kann


----------



## lukidtm (1. Juli 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mach dir da nicht allzu große Sorgen, wir fahren auch öfter mal entspanntere Touren. Berghoch & bergab fährt jeder sein Tempo wie er kann


Genau so ist das! Ich wurde schlieslich auch mitgenommen


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juli 2018)

Du bist ja auch fitter als die Blume


----------



## tibo13 (2. Juli 2018)

Wenn man sich mal einer entspannten Tour mit spaßigen Bergab-Passagen anschließen könnte wäre das eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juli 2018)

Wir fahren morgen eine zügige Tour mit reduzierter Anzahl doller Trails.

~17:00 KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juli 2018)

Bin dabei!


----------



## tibo13 (15. Juli 2018)

Schade, leider zu spät gesehen. Sonst hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen. Vielleicht klappt’s ja ein anders mal.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juli 2018)

Habe noch eine Woche Urlaub, falls jemand in den kommenden Tagen Lust und Zeit zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten hat...


----------



## Mantasy (18. August 2018)

Morgen Vormittag an der KH!?


----------



## hasardeur (19. August 2018)

12:00 KH


----------



## Mantasy (19. August 2018)

Ohne Tapatalk bekomme ich gar nichts mehr mit


----------



## coma1976 (23. August 2018)

Moin die Damen, 

hätte Lust mal mit euch ne Runde zu drehen... Wie siehts am 1.9. aus bei euch? 

Gruß 
Felix


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. August 2018)

Bin mit @Lord Shadow in der Pfalz  Sorry


----------



## hasardeur (23. August 2018)

Was macht ihr (ohne Kai und mich) in der Pfalz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (23. August 2018)

Oh cool, Pfälzer Wald?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2018)

Cotic Demo Weekend


----------



## Mantasy (13. Oktober 2018)

Heute?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Oktober 2018)

Eher morgen, wenn alles klappt.


----------



## Mantasy (13. Oktober 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Eher morgen, wenn alles klappt.


Morgen bin hat Mutti Geburtstag, da kann ich leider nicht - Martin ist wohl auch morgen unterwegs.


----------



## Mantasy (18. Oktober 2018)

Samstag aller Wahrscheinlichkeit Hahnenklee morgens hin abends zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Januar 2019)

Morgen jemand Lust? Nicht zu lang.


----------



## hasardeur (4. Januar 2019)

Diese Woche noch nicht - habe zu tun. Demnächst gern wieder, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2019)

Moin!

Hier mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder aus der Gegend. 


... nicht wirklich Freeride. Viel Spaß beim gucken (und Liken )


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2019)

Wunderschön.


----------

